# Chip Carving Class - Quilt Squares



## MyChipCarving

*Class Description*

Hello and welcome to the first (of many ;-) LJ Chip Carving Class.
I'll be leading you step-by-step through this class which is sure to be a lot of fun.

*Skill level:* All levels! I will provide instruction every step of the way! Beginners are my specialty . Advanced chip carvers are welcome too. Who knows, you might learn something along the way.

*Age level:* 12 years and up

*Tools, equipment needed:* 
Chip carving knife (If you need a knife and order one from the My Chip Carving Store, tell me you're in the LJ Chip Carving Class and I'll sharpen your knife for free! https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Store/store.htm)
6×6" basswood or 4×4" basswood any thickness (I will have these available along with practice boards.)

*Class Description:*
For this chip carving class, everyone in class will carve one or more quilt squares.
The carved 6" and 4" squares will be assembled into a finished quilt pattern.
When your square(s) is completed, I'd like it if you would send your square(s) to me and I'll sell or auction the completed quilt(s).
I will place the funds received in the My Chip Carving Foundation which was established to assist those who would like to chip carve but don't have the means to do so. 
More foundation info at - https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Foundation/My_Chip_Carving_Foundation.htm

*Class Outline* 
Here's an outline of class sessions for this project:
1. surface prep
2. pattern design
3. pattern transfer
4. chip carving
5. removing pattern lines and prep for finishing
6. finishing

*Teaching methods*
I've had great success teaching chip carving at My Chip Carving using video. I'll be using video in this class along with some written descriptions and pictures to guide you through the process. 
http://www.mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Pages/chip_carving_free_eletter.htm

I will be providing patterns for our quilt squares suitable for a variety of skill levels. If you would rather design your own pattern, that will be just fine. The choice is yours!

Questions are welcome because if you have a question about something, it's a good bet that others have the same question. The more interaction we can have back-and-forth, the more enjoyable and informative our class time will be.

*Class timing*
We will tentatively plan to complete the class in 6 weeks. We'll flex and bend with this when we see how everyone is doing. If the class moves too slowly for you, no problem - carve more squares!!
If class moves a bit too quickly for you, you can always catch up later. We won't rush through anything.

*Cost* - Niente! Zip! Nada! Kosong! Ingenting! Nic!

Let me hear from you so we can get started soon!

Marty Leenhouts
https://www.MyChipCarving.com

Our quilt(s) won't look exactly like the one shown below. It is pictured to give you an idea of a chip carved quilt.
The variety we will have with 4" and 6" squares will create a visually stimulating pattern!


----------



## Dandog

MyChipCarving said:


> *Class Description*
> 
> Hello and welcome to the first (of many ;-) LJ Chip Carving Class.
> I'll be leading you step-by-step through this class which is sure to be a lot of fun.
> 
> *Skill level:* All levels! I will provide instruction every step of the way! Beginners are my specialty . Advanced chip carvers are welcome too. Who knows, you might learn something along the way.
> 
> *Age level:* 12 years and up
> 
> *Tools, equipment needed:*
> Chip carving knife (If you need a knife and order one from the My Chip Carving Store, tell me you're in the LJ Chip Carving Class and I'll sharpen your knife for free! https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Store/store.htm)
> 6×6" basswood or 4×4" basswood any thickness (I will have these available along with practice boards.)
> 
> *Class Description:*
> For this chip carving class, everyone in class will carve one or more quilt squares.
> The carved 6" and 4" squares will be assembled into a finished quilt pattern.
> When your square(s) is completed, I'd like it if you would send your square(s) to me and I'll sell or auction the completed quilt(s).
> I will place the funds received in the My Chip Carving Foundation which was established to assist those who would like to chip carve but don't have the means to do so.
> More foundation info at - https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Foundation/My_Chip_Carving_Foundation.htm
> 
> *Class Outline*
> Here's an outline of class sessions for this project:
> 1. surface prep
> 2. pattern design
> 3. pattern transfer
> 4. chip carving
> 5. removing pattern lines and prep for finishing
> 6. finishing
> 
> *Teaching methods*
> I've had great success teaching chip carving at My Chip Carving using video. I'll be using video in this class along with some written descriptions and pictures to guide you through the process.
> http://www.mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Pages/chip_carving_free_eletter.htm
> 
> I will be providing patterns for our quilt squares suitable for a variety of skill levels. If you would rather design your own pattern, that will be just fine. The choice is yours!
> 
> Questions are welcome because if you have a question about something, it's a good bet that others have the same question. The more interaction we can have back-and-forth, the more enjoyable and informative our class time will be.
> 
> *Class timing*
> We will tentatively plan to complete the class in 6 weeks. We'll flex and bend with this when we see how everyone is doing. If the class moves too slowly for you, no problem - carve more squares!!
> If class moves a bit too quickly for you, you can always catch up later. We won't rush through anything.
> 
> *Cost* - Niente! Zip! Nada! Kosong! Ingenting! Nic!
> 
> Let me hear from you so we can get started soon!
> 
> Marty Leenhouts
> https://www.MyChipCarving.com
> 
> Our quilt(s) won't look exactly like the one shown below. It is pictured to give you an idea of a chip carved quilt.
> The variety we will have with 4" and 6" squares will create a visually stimulating pattern!


Marty what a generous thing to offer Sign me up Son I'm on it.


----------



## MsDebbieP

MyChipCarving said:


> *Class Description*
> 
> Hello and welcome to the first (of many ;-) LJ Chip Carving Class.
> I'll be leading you step-by-step through this class which is sure to be a lot of fun.
> 
> *Skill level:* All levels! I will provide instruction every step of the way! Beginners are my specialty . Advanced chip carvers are welcome too. Who knows, you might learn something along the way.
> 
> *Age level:* 12 years and up
> 
> *Tools, equipment needed:*
> Chip carving knife (If you need a knife and order one from the My Chip Carving Store, tell me you're in the LJ Chip Carving Class and I'll sharpen your knife for free! https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Store/store.htm)
> 6×6" basswood or 4×4" basswood any thickness (I will have these available along with practice boards.)
> 
> *Class Description:*
> For this chip carving class, everyone in class will carve one or more quilt squares.
> The carved 6" and 4" squares will be assembled into a finished quilt pattern.
> When your square(s) is completed, I'd like it if you would send your square(s) to me and I'll sell or auction the completed quilt(s).
> I will place the funds received in the My Chip Carving Foundation which was established to assist those who would like to chip carve but don't have the means to do so.
> More foundation info at - https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Foundation/My_Chip_Carving_Foundation.htm
> 
> *Class Outline*
> Here's an outline of class sessions for this project:
> 1. surface prep
> 2. pattern design
> 3. pattern transfer
> 4. chip carving
> 5. removing pattern lines and prep for finishing
> 6. finishing
> 
> *Teaching methods*
> I've had great success teaching chip carving at My Chip Carving using video. I'll be using video in this class along with some written descriptions and pictures to guide you through the process.
> http://www.mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Pages/chip_carving_free_eletter.htm
> 
> I will be providing patterns for our quilt squares suitable for a variety of skill levels. If you would rather design your own pattern, that will be just fine. The choice is yours!
> 
> Questions are welcome because if you have a question about something, it's a good bet that others have the same question. The more interaction we can have back-and-forth, the more enjoyable and informative our class time will be.
> 
> *Class timing*
> We will tentatively plan to complete the class in 6 weeks. We'll flex and bend with this when we see how everyone is doing. If the class moves too slowly for you, no problem - carve more squares!!
> If class moves a bit too quickly for you, you can always catch up later. We won't rush through anything.
> 
> *Cost* - Niente! Zip! Nada! Kosong! Ingenting! Nic!
> 
> Let me hear from you so we can get started soon!
> 
> Marty Leenhouts
> https://www.MyChipCarving.com
> 
> Our quilt(s) won't look exactly like the one shown below. It is pictured to give you an idea of a chip carved quilt.
> The variety we will have with 4" and 6" squares will create a visually stimulating pattern!


I'm in .. busy right now but I'm sure I can fit it in.


----------



## rozzi

MyChipCarving said:


> *Class Description*
> 
> Hello and welcome to the first (of many ;-) LJ Chip Carving Class.
> I'll be leading you step-by-step through this class which is sure to be a lot of fun.
> 
> *Skill level:* All levels! I will provide instruction every step of the way! Beginners are my specialty . Advanced chip carvers are welcome too. Who knows, you might learn something along the way.
> 
> *Age level:* 12 years and up
> 
> *Tools, equipment needed:*
> Chip carving knife (If you need a knife and order one from the My Chip Carving Store, tell me you're in the LJ Chip Carving Class and I'll sharpen your knife for free! https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Store/store.htm)
> 6×6" basswood or 4×4" basswood any thickness (I will have these available along with practice boards.)
> 
> *Class Description:*
> For this chip carving class, everyone in class will carve one or more quilt squares.
> The carved 6" and 4" squares will be assembled into a finished quilt pattern.
> When your square(s) is completed, I'd like it if you would send your square(s) to me and I'll sell or auction the completed quilt(s).
> I will place the funds received in the My Chip Carving Foundation which was established to assist those who would like to chip carve but don't have the means to do so.
> More foundation info at - https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Foundation/My_Chip_Carving_Foundation.htm
> 
> *Class Outline*
> Here's an outline of class sessions for this project:
> 1. surface prep
> 2. pattern design
> 3. pattern transfer
> 4. chip carving
> 5. removing pattern lines and prep for finishing
> 6. finishing
> 
> *Teaching methods*
> I've had great success teaching chip carving at My Chip Carving using video. I'll be using video in this class along with some written descriptions and pictures to guide you through the process.
> http://www.mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Pages/chip_carving_free_eletter.htm
> 
> I will be providing patterns for our quilt squares suitable for a variety of skill levels. If you would rather design your own pattern, that will be just fine. The choice is yours!
> 
> Questions are welcome because if you have a question about something, it's a good bet that others have the same question. The more interaction we can have back-and-forth, the more enjoyable and informative our class time will be.
> 
> *Class timing*
> We will tentatively plan to complete the class in 6 weeks. We'll flex and bend with this when we see how everyone is doing. If the class moves too slowly for you, no problem - carve more squares!!
> If class moves a bit too quickly for you, you can always catch up later. We won't rush through anything.
> 
> *Cost* - Niente! Zip! Nada! Kosong! Ingenting! Nic!
> 
> Let me hear from you so we can get started soon!
> 
> Marty Leenhouts
> https://www.MyChipCarving.com
> 
> Our quilt(s) won't look exactly like the one shown below. It is pictured to give you an idea of a chip carved quilt.
> The variety we will have with 4" and 6" squares will create a visually stimulating pattern!


I am interested


----------



## TJ65

MyChipCarving said:


> *Class Description*
> 
> Hello and welcome to the first (of many ;-) LJ Chip Carving Class.
> I'll be leading you step-by-step through this class which is sure to be a lot of fun.
> 
> *Skill level:* All levels! I will provide instruction every step of the way! Beginners are my specialty . Advanced chip carvers are welcome too. Who knows, you might learn something along the way.
> 
> *Age level:* 12 years and up
> 
> *Tools, equipment needed:*
> Chip carving knife (If you need a knife and order one from the My Chip Carving Store, tell me you're in the LJ Chip Carving Class and I'll sharpen your knife for free! https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Store/store.htm)
> 6×6" basswood or 4×4" basswood any thickness (I will have these available along with practice boards.)
> 
> *Class Description:*
> For this chip carving class, everyone in class will carve one or more quilt squares.
> The carved 6" and 4" squares will be assembled into a finished quilt pattern.
> When your square(s) is completed, I'd like it if you would send your square(s) to me and I'll sell or auction the completed quilt(s).
> I will place the funds received in the My Chip Carving Foundation which was established to assist those who would like to chip carve but don't have the means to do so.
> More foundation info at - https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Foundation/My_Chip_Carving_Foundation.htm
> 
> *Class Outline*
> Here's an outline of class sessions for this project:
> 1. surface prep
> 2. pattern design
> 3. pattern transfer
> 4. chip carving
> 5. removing pattern lines and prep for finishing
> 6. finishing
> 
> *Teaching methods*
> I've had great success teaching chip carving at My Chip Carving using video. I'll be using video in this class along with some written descriptions and pictures to guide you through the process.
> http://www.mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Pages/chip_carving_free_eletter.htm
> 
> I will be providing patterns for our quilt squares suitable for a variety of skill levels. If you would rather design your own pattern, that will be just fine. The choice is yours!
> 
> Questions are welcome because if you have a question about something, it's a good bet that others have the same question. The more interaction we can have back-and-forth, the more enjoyable and informative our class time will be.
> 
> *Class timing*
> We will tentatively plan to complete the class in 6 weeks. We'll flex and bend with this when we see how everyone is doing. If the class moves too slowly for you, no problem - carve more squares!!
> If class moves a bit too quickly for you, you can always catch up later. We won't rush through anything.
> 
> *Cost* - Niente! Zip! Nada! Kosong! Ingenting! Nic!
> 
> Let me hear from you so we can get started soon!
> 
> Marty Leenhouts
> https://www.MyChipCarving.com
> 
> Our quilt(s) won't look exactly like the one shown below. It is pictured to give you an idea of a chip carved quilt.
> The variety we will have with 4" and 6" squares will create a visually stimulating pattern!


sorry I would love to take part but instead I will be watching from the side lines.
Looking forward to it.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

MyChipCarving said:


> *Class Description*
> 
> Hello and welcome to the first (of many ;-) LJ Chip Carving Class.
> I'll be leading you step-by-step through this class which is sure to be a lot of fun.
> 
> *Skill level:* All levels! I will provide instruction every step of the way! Beginners are my specialty . Advanced chip carvers are welcome too. Who knows, you might learn something along the way.
> 
> *Age level:* 12 years and up
> 
> *Tools, equipment needed:*
> Chip carving knife (If you need a knife and order one from the My Chip Carving Store, tell me you're in the LJ Chip Carving Class and I'll sharpen your knife for free! https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Store/store.htm)
> 6×6" basswood or 4×4" basswood any thickness (I will have these available along with practice boards.)
> 
> *Class Description:*
> For this chip carving class, everyone in class will carve one or more quilt squares.
> The carved 6" and 4" squares will be assembled into a finished quilt pattern.
> When your square(s) is completed, I'd like it if you would send your square(s) to me and I'll sell or auction the completed quilt(s).
> I will place the funds received in the My Chip Carving Foundation which was established to assist those who would like to chip carve but don't have the means to do so.
> More foundation info at - https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Foundation/My_Chip_Carving_Foundation.htm
> 
> *Class Outline*
> Here's an outline of class sessions for this project:
> 1. surface prep
> 2. pattern design
> 3. pattern transfer
> 4. chip carving
> 5. removing pattern lines and prep for finishing
> 6. finishing
> 
> *Teaching methods*
> I've had great success teaching chip carving at My Chip Carving using video. I'll be using video in this class along with some written descriptions and pictures to guide you through the process.
> http://www.mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Pages/chip_carving_free_eletter.htm
> 
> I will be providing patterns for our quilt squares suitable for a variety of skill levels. If you would rather design your own pattern, that will be just fine. The choice is yours!
> 
> Questions are welcome because if you have a question about something, it's a good bet that others have the same question. The more interaction we can have back-and-forth, the more enjoyable and informative our class time will be.
> 
> *Class timing*
> We will tentatively plan to complete the class in 6 weeks. We'll flex and bend with this when we see how everyone is doing. If the class moves too slowly for you, no problem - carve more squares!!
> If class moves a bit too quickly for you, you can always catch up later. We won't rush through anything.
> 
> *Cost* - Niente! Zip! Nada! Kosong! Ingenting! Nic!
> 
> Let me hear from you so we can get started soon!
> 
> Marty Leenhouts
> https://www.MyChipCarving.com
> 
> Our quilt(s) won't look exactly like the one shown below. It is pictured to give you an idea of a chip carved quilt.
> The variety we will have with 4" and 6" squares will create a visually stimulating pattern!


sorry will not have time at the moment 
but as TJ I will follow this with interress on the sideline and learn

take care
Dennis


----------



## superdav721

MyChipCarving said:


> *Class Description*
> 
> Hello and welcome to the first (of many ;-) LJ Chip Carving Class.
> I'll be leading you step-by-step through this class which is sure to be a lot of fun.
> 
> *Skill level:* All levels! I will provide instruction every step of the way! Beginners are my specialty . Advanced chip carvers are welcome too. Who knows, you might learn something along the way.
> 
> *Age level:* 12 years and up
> 
> *Tools, equipment needed:*
> Chip carving knife (If you need a knife and order one from the My Chip Carving Store, tell me you're in the LJ Chip Carving Class and I'll sharpen your knife for free! https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Store/store.htm)
> 6×6" basswood or 4×4" basswood any thickness (I will have these available along with practice boards.)
> 
> *Class Description:*
> For this chip carving class, everyone in class will carve one or more quilt squares.
> The carved 6" and 4" squares will be assembled into a finished quilt pattern.
> When your square(s) is completed, I'd like it if you would send your square(s) to me and I'll sell or auction the completed quilt(s).
> I will place the funds received in the My Chip Carving Foundation which was established to assist those who would like to chip carve but don't have the means to do so.
> More foundation info at - https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Foundation/My_Chip_Carving_Foundation.htm
> 
> *Class Outline*
> Here's an outline of class sessions for this project:
> 1. surface prep
> 2. pattern design
> 3. pattern transfer
> 4. chip carving
> 5. removing pattern lines and prep for finishing
> 6. finishing
> 
> *Teaching methods*
> I've had great success teaching chip carving at My Chip Carving using video. I'll be using video in this class along with some written descriptions and pictures to guide you through the process.
> http://www.mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Pages/chip_carving_free_eletter.htm
> 
> I will be providing patterns for our quilt squares suitable for a variety of skill levels. If you would rather design your own pattern, that will be just fine. The choice is yours!
> 
> Questions are welcome because if you have a question about something, it's a good bet that others have the same question. The more interaction we can have back-and-forth, the more enjoyable and informative our class time will be.
> 
> *Class timing*
> We will tentatively plan to complete the class in 6 weeks. We'll flex and bend with this when we see how everyone is doing. If the class moves too slowly for you, no problem - carve more squares!!
> If class moves a bit too quickly for you, you can always catch up later. We won't rush through anything.
> 
> *Cost* - Niente! Zip! Nada! Kosong! Ingenting! Nic!
> 
> Let me hear from you so we can get started soon!
> 
> Marty Leenhouts
> https://www.MyChipCarving.com
> 
> Our quilt(s) won't look exactly like the one shown below. It is pictured to give you an idea of a chip carved quilt.
> The variety we will have with 4" and 6" squares will create a visually stimulating pattern!


I'm in. I got two cases of band aids and am ready to go.


----------



## MsDebbieP

MyChipCarving said:


> *Class Description*
> 
> Hello and welcome to the first (of many ;-) LJ Chip Carving Class.
> I'll be leading you step-by-step through this class which is sure to be a lot of fun.
> 
> *Skill level:* All levels! I will provide instruction every step of the way! Beginners are my specialty . Advanced chip carvers are welcome too. Who knows, you might learn something along the way.
> 
> *Age level:* 12 years and up
> 
> *Tools, equipment needed:*
> Chip carving knife (If you need a knife and order one from the My Chip Carving Store, tell me you're in the LJ Chip Carving Class and I'll sharpen your knife for free! https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Store/store.htm)
> 6×6" basswood or 4×4" basswood any thickness (I will have these available along with practice boards.)
> 
> *Class Description:*
> For this chip carving class, everyone in class will carve one or more quilt squares.
> The carved 6" and 4" squares will be assembled into a finished quilt pattern.
> When your square(s) is completed, I'd like it if you would send your square(s) to me and I'll sell or auction the completed quilt(s).
> I will place the funds received in the My Chip Carving Foundation which was established to assist those who would like to chip carve but don't have the means to do so.
> More foundation info at - https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Foundation/My_Chip_Carving_Foundation.htm
> 
> *Class Outline*
> Here's an outline of class sessions for this project:
> 1. surface prep
> 2. pattern design
> 3. pattern transfer
> 4. chip carving
> 5. removing pattern lines and prep for finishing
> 6. finishing
> 
> *Teaching methods*
> I've had great success teaching chip carving at My Chip Carving using video. I'll be using video in this class along with some written descriptions and pictures to guide you through the process.
> http://www.mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Pages/chip_carving_free_eletter.htm
> 
> I will be providing patterns for our quilt squares suitable for a variety of skill levels. If you would rather design your own pattern, that will be just fine. The choice is yours!
> 
> Questions are welcome because if you have a question about something, it's a good bet that others have the same question. The more interaction we can have back-and-forth, the more enjoyable and informative our class time will be.
> 
> *Class timing*
> We will tentatively plan to complete the class in 6 weeks. We'll flex and bend with this when we see how everyone is doing. If the class moves too slowly for you, no problem - carve more squares!!
> If class moves a bit too quickly for you, you can always catch up later. We won't rush through anything.
> 
> *Cost* - Niente! Zip! Nada! Kosong! Ingenting! Nic!
> 
> Let me hear from you so we can get started soon!
> 
> Marty Leenhouts
> https://www.MyChipCarving.com
> 
> Our quilt(s) won't look exactly like the one shown below. It is pictured to give you an idea of a chip carved quilt.
> The variety we will have with 4" and 6" squares will create a visually stimulating pattern!


cases of bandaids-that's funny!! (I hope it is funny and not needed… yikes)


----------



## MyChipCarving

MyChipCarving said:


> *Class Description*
> 
> Hello and welcome to the first (of many ;-) LJ Chip Carving Class.
> I'll be leading you step-by-step through this class which is sure to be a lot of fun.
> 
> *Skill level:* All levels! I will provide instruction every step of the way! Beginners are my specialty . Advanced chip carvers are welcome too. Who knows, you might learn something along the way.
> 
> *Age level:* 12 years and up
> 
> *Tools, equipment needed:*
> Chip carving knife (If you need a knife and order one from the My Chip Carving Store, tell me you're in the LJ Chip Carving Class and I'll sharpen your knife for free! https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Store/store.htm)
> 6×6" basswood or 4×4" basswood any thickness (I will have these available along with practice boards.)
> 
> *Class Description:*
> For this chip carving class, everyone in class will carve one or more quilt squares.
> The carved 6" and 4" squares will be assembled into a finished quilt pattern.
> When your square(s) is completed, I'd like it if you would send your square(s) to me and I'll sell or auction the completed quilt(s).
> I will place the funds received in the My Chip Carving Foundation which was established to assist those who would like to chip carve but don't have the means to do so.
> More foundation info at - https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Foundation/My_Chip_Carving_Foundation.htm
> 
> *Class Outline*
> Here's an outline of class sessions for this project:
> 1. surface prep
> 2. pattern design
> 3. pattern transfer
> 4. chip carving
> 5. removing pattern lines and prep for finishing
> 6. finishing
> 
> *Teaching methods*
> I've had great success teaching chip carving at My Chip Carving using video. I'll be using video in this class along with some written descriptions and pictures to guide you through the process.
> http://www.mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Pages/chip_carving_free_eletter.htm
> 
> I will be providing patterns for our quilt squares suitable for a variety of skill levels. If you would rather design your own pattern, that will be just fine. The choice is yours!
> 
> Questions are welcome because if you have a question about something, it's a good bet that others have the same question. The more interaction we can have back-and-forth, the more enjoyable and informative our class time will be.
> 
> *Class timing*
> We will tentatively plan to complete the class in 6 weeks. We'll flex and bend with this when we see how everyone is doing. If the class moves too slowly for you, no problem - carve more squares!!
> If class moves a bit too quickly for you, you can always catch up later. We won't rush through anything.
> 
> *Cost* - Niente! Zip! Nada! Kosong! Ingenting! Nic!
> 
> Let me hear from you so we can get started soon!
> 
> Marty Leenhouts
> https://www.MyChipCarving.com
> 
> Our quilt(s) won't look exactly like the one shown below. It is pictured to give you an idea of a chip carved quilt.
> The variety we will have with 4" and 6" squares will create a visually stimulating pattern!


I'm glad to see your interest so far, whether in class or watching from the sidelines.
Tell your friends! The more the merrier!

p.s. Dave, virtual band-aids are included


----------



## stefang

MyChipCarving said:


> *Class Description*
> 
> Hello and welcome to the first (of many ;-) LJ Chip Carving Class.
> I'll be leading you step-by-step through this class which is sure to be a lot of fun.
> 
> *Skill level:* All levels! I will provide instruction every step of the way! Beginners are my specialty . Advanced chip carvers are welcome too. Who knows, you might learn something along the way.
> 
> *Age level:* 12 years and up
> 
> *Tools, equipment needed:*
> Chip carving knife (If you need a knife and order one from the My Chip Carving Store, tell me you're in the LJ Chip Carving Class and I'll sharpen your knife for free! https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Store/store.htm)
> 6×6" basswood or 4×4" basswood any thickness (I will have these available along with practice boards.)
> 
> *Class Description:*
> For this chip carving class, everyone in class will carve one or more quilt squares.
> The carved 6" and 4" squares will be assembled into a finished quilt pattern.
> When your square(s) is completed, I'd like it if you would send your square(s) to me and I'll sell or auction the completed quilt(s).
> I will place the funds received in the My Chip Carving Foundation which was established to assist those who would like to chip carve but don't have the means to do so.
> More foundation info at - https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Foundation/My_Chip_Carving_Foundation.htm
> 
> *Class Outline*
> Here's an outline of class sessions for this project:
> 1. surface prep
> 2. pattern design
> 3. pattern transfer
> 4. chip carving
> 5. removing pattern lines and prep for finishing
> 6. finishing
> 
> *Teaching methods*
> I've had great success teaching chip carving at My Chip Carving using video. I'll be using video in this class along with some written descriptions and pictures to guide you through the process.
> http://www.mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Pages/chip_carving_free_eletter.htm
> 
> I will be providing patterns for our quilt squares suitable for a variety of skill levels. If you would rather design your own pattern, that will be just fine. The choice is yours!
> 
> Questions are welcome because if you have a question about something, it's a good bet that others have the same question. The more interaction we can have back-and-forth, the more enjoyable and informative our class time will be.
> 
> *Class timing*
> We will tentatively plan to complete the class in 6 weeks. We'll flex and bend with this when we see how everyone is doing. If the class moves too slowly for you, no problem - carve more squares!!
> If class moves a bit too quickly for you, you can always catch up later. We won't rush through anything.
> 
> *Cost* - Niente! Zip! Nada! Kosong! Ingenting! Nic!
> 
> Let me hear from you so we can get started soon!
> 
> Marty Leenhouts
> https://www.MyChipCarving.com
> 
> Our quilt(s) won't look exactly like the one shown below. It is pictured to give you an idea of a chip carved quilt.
> The variety we will have with 4" and 6" squares will create a visually stimulating pattern!


What is wrong with you folks? Band aids? Haven't you found out about paper toweling and masking tape yet? I use tons of the stuff!

Can't join the class, but I'll be following with and picking up on the theory part.


----------



## arrdee

MyChipCarving said:


> *Class Description*
> 
> Hello and welcome to the first (of many ;-) LJ Chip Carving Class.
> I'll be leading you step-by-step through this class which is sure to be a lot of fun.
> 
> *Skill level:* All levels! I will provide instruction every step of the way! Beginners are my specialty . Advanced chip carvers are welcome too. Who knows, you might learn something along the way.
> 
> *Age level:* 12 years and up
> 
> *Tools, equipment needed:*
> Chip carving knife (If you need a knife and order one from the My Chip Carving Store, tell me you're in the LJ Chip Carving Class and I'll sharpen your knife for free! https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Store/store.htm)
> 6×6" basswood or 4×4" basswood any thickness (I will have these available along with practice boards.)
> 
> *Class Description:*
> For this chip carving class, everyone in class will carve one or more quilt squares.
> The carved 6" and 4" squares will be assembled into a finished quilt pattern.
> When your square(s) is completed, I'd like it if you would send your square(s) to me and I'll sell or auction the completed quilt(s).
> I will place the funds received in the My Chip Carving Foundation which was established to assist those who would like to chip carve but don't have the means to do so.
> More foundation info at - https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Foundation/My_Chip_Carving_Foundation.htm
> 
> *Class Outline*
> Here's an outline of class sessions for this project:
> 1. surface prep
> 2. pattern design
> 3. pattern transfer
> 4. chip carving
> 5. removing pattern lines and prep for finishing
> 6. finishing
> 
> *Teaching methods*
> I've had great success teaching chip carving at My Chip Carving using video. I'll be using video in this class along with some written descriptions and pictures to guide you through the process.
> http://www.mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Pages/chip_carving_free_eletter.htm
> 
> I will be providing patterns for our quilt squares suitable for a variety of skill levels. If you would rather design your own pattern, that will be just fine. The choice is yours!
> 
> Questions are welcome because if you have a question about something, it's a good bet that others have the same question. The more interaction we can have back-and-forth, the more enjoyable and informative our class time will be.
> 
> *Class timing*
> We will tentatively plan to complete the class in 6 weeks. We'll flex and bend with this when we see how everyone is doing. If the class moves too slowly for you, no problem - carve more squares!!
> If class moves a bit too quickly for you, you can always catch up later. We won't rush through anything.
> 
> *Cost* - Niente! Zip! Nada! Kosong! Ingenting! Nic!
> 
> Let me hear from you so we can get started soon!
> 
> Marty Leenhouts
> https://www.MyChipCarving.com
> 
> Our quilt(s) won't look exactly like the one shown below. It is pictured to give you an idea of a chip carved quilt.
> The variety we will have with 4" and 6" squares will create a visually stimulating pattern!


Great, when do we start?


----------



## helluvawreck

MyChipCarving said:


> *Class Description*
> 
> Hello and welcome to the first (of many ;-) LJ Chip Carving Class.
> I'll be leading you step-by-step through this class which is sure to be a lot of fun.
> 
> *Skill level:* All levels! I will provide instruction every step of the way! Beginners are my specialty . Advanced chip carvers are welcome too. Who knows, you might learn something along the way.
> 
> *Age level:* 12 years and up
> 
> *Tools, equipment needed:*
> Chip carving knife (If you need a knife and order one from the My Chip Carving Store, tell me you're in the LJ Chip Carving Class and I'll sharpen your knife for free! https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Store/store.htm)
> 6×6" basswood or 4×4" basswood any thickness (I will have these available along with practice boards.)
> 
> *Class Description:*
> For this chip carving class, everyone in class will carve one or more quilt squares.
> The carved 6" and 4" squares will be assembled into a finished quilt pattern.
> When your square(s) is completed, I'd like it if you would send your square(s) to me and I'll sell or auction the completed quilt(s).
> I will place the funds received in the My Chip Carving Foundation which was established to assist those who would like to chip carve but don't have the means to do so.
> More foundation info at - https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Foundation/My_Chip_Carving_Foundation.htm
> 
> *Class Outline*
> Here's an outline of class sessions for this project:
> 1. surface prep
> 2. pattern design
> 3. pattern transfer
> 4. chip carving
> 5. removing pattern lines and prep for finishing
> 6. finishing
> 
> *Teaching methods*
> I've had great success teaching chip carving at My Chip Carving using video. I'll be using video in this class along with some written descriptions and pictures to guide you through the process.
> http://www.mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Pages/chip_carving_free_eletter.htm
> 
> I will be providing patterns for our quilt squares suitable for a variety of skill levels. If you would rather design your own pattern, that will be just fine. The choice is yours!
> 
> Questions are welcome because if you have a question about something, it's a good bet that others have the same question. The more interaction we can have back-and-forth, the more enjoyable and informative our class time will be.
> 
> *Class timing*
> We will tentatively plan to complete the class in 6 weeks. We'll flex and bend with this when we see how everyone is doing. If the class moves too slowly for you, no problem - carve more squares!!
> If class moves a bit too quickly for you, you can always catch up later. We won't rush through anything.
> 
> *Cost* - Niente! Zip! Nada! Kosong! Ingenting! Nic!
> 
> Let me hear from you so we can get started soon!
> 
> Marty Leenhouts
> https://www.MyChipCarving.com
> 
> Our quilt(s) won't look exactly like the one shown below. It is pictured to give you an idea of a chip carved quilt.
> The variety we will have with 4" and 6" squares will create a visually stimulating pattern!


Chip carving is definitely something that I want to learn how to do - especially the free form style. However, I always stay so busy and I'm already trying to teach myself how to carve from books and videos. I'm not sure that you can do both at the same time while you're learning. I've always read that to learn chip carving (or any kind of carving) you have to practice, practice, practice. I'm not sure if I should officially commit to it. It might be better if I was an uncommitted member and see how it goes. BTW, I've seen your website and I'm pretty sure that I'm going to become a member of it anyways. I also am a member of Carvinonline which gives video lessons and it is really helping me. I'm sure that your site would be helpful too.


----------



## Gregn

MyChipCarving said:


> *Class Description*
> 
> Hello and welcome to the first (of many ;-) LJ Chip Carving Class.
> I'll be leading you step-by-step through this class which is sure to be a lot of fun.
> 
> *Skill level:* All levels! I will provide instruction every step of the way! Beginners are my specialty . Advanced chip carvers are welcome too. Who knows, you might learn something along the way.
> 
> *Age level:* 12 years and up
> 
> *Tools, equipment needed:*
> Chip carving knife (If you need a knife and order one from the My Chip Carving Store, tell me you're in the LJ Chip Carving Class and I'll sharpen your knife for free! https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Store/store.htm)
> 6×6" basswood or 4×4" basswood any thickness (I will have these available along with practice boards.)
> 
> *Class Description:*
> For this chip carving class, everyone in class will carve one or more quilt squares.
> The carved 6" and 4" squares will be assembled into a finished quilt pattern.
> When your square(s) is completed, I'd like it if you would send your square(s) to me and I'll sell or auction the completed quilt(s).
> I will place the funds received in the My Chip Carving Foundation which was established to assist those who would like to chip carve but don't have the means to do so.
> More foundation info at - https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Foundation/My_Chip_Carving_Foundation.htm
> 
> *Class Outline*
> Here's an outline of class sessions for this project:
> 1. surface prep
> 2. pattern design
> 3. pattern transfer
> 4. chip carving
> 5. removing pattern lines and prep for finishing
> 6. finishing
> 
> *Teaching methods*
> I've had great success teaching chip carving at My Chip Carving using video. I'll be using video in this class along with some written descriptions and pictures to guide you through the process.
> http://www.mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Pages/chip_carving_free_eletter.htm
> 
> I will be providing patterns for our quilt squares suitable for a variety of skill levels. If you would rather design your own pattern, that will be just fine. The choice is yours!
> 
> Questions are welcome because if you have a question about something, it's a good bet that others have the same question. The more interaction we can have back-and-forth, the more enjoyable and informative our class time will be.
> 
> *Class timing*
> We will tentatively plan to complete the class in 6 weeks. We'll flex and bend with this when we see how everyone is doing. If the class moves too slowly for you, no problem - carve more squares!!
> If class moves a bit too quickly for you, you can always catch up later. We won't rush through anything.
> 
> *Cost* - Niente! Zip! Nada! Kosong! Ingenting! Nic!
> 
> Let me hear from you so we can get started soon!
> 
> Marty Leenhouts
> https://www.MyChipCarving.com
> 
> Our quilt(s) won't look exactly like the one shown below. It is pictured to give you an idea of a chip carved quilt.
> The variety we will have with 4" and 6" squares will create a visually stimulating pattern!


Sign me up with the details of when this will start so I can get the needed wood and knife to start.


----------



## MyChipCarving

MyChipCarving said:


> *Class Description*
> 
> Hello and welcome to the first (of many ;-) LJ Chip Carving Class.
> I'll be leading you step-by-step through this class which is sure to be a lot of fun.
> 
> *Skill level:* All levels! I will provide instruction every step of the way! Beginners are my specialty . Advanced chip carvers are welcome too. Who knows, you might learn something along the way.
> 
> *Age level:* 12 years and up
> 
> *Tools, equipment needed:*
> Chip carving knife (If you need a knife and order one from the My Chip Carving Store, tell me you're in the LJ Chip Carving Class and I'll sharpen your knife for free! https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Store/store.htm)
> 6×6" basswood or 4×4" basswood any thickness (I will have these available along with practice boards.)
> 
> *Class Description:*
> For this chip carving class, everyone in class will carve one or more quilt squares.
> The carved 6" and 4" squares will be assembled into a finished quilt pattern.
> When your square(s) is completed, I'd like it if you would send your square(s) to me and I'll sell or auction the completed quilt(s).
> I will place the funds received in the My Chip Carving Foundation which was established to assist those who would like to chip carve but don't have the means to do so.
> More foundation info at - https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Foundation/My_Chip_Carving_Foundation.htm
> 
> *Class Outline*
> Here's an outline of class sessions for this project:
> 1. surface prep
> 2. pattern design
> 3. pattern transfer
> 4. chip carving
> 5. removing pattern lines and prep for finishing
> 6. finishing
> 
> *Teaching methods*
> I've had great success teaching chip carving at My Chip Carving using video. I'll be using video in this class along with some written descriptions and pictures to guide you through the process.
> http://www.mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Pages/chip_carving_free_eletter.htm
> 
> I will be providing patterns for our quilt squares suitable for a variety of skill levels. If you would rather design your own pattern, that will be just fine. The choice is yours!
> 
> Questions are welcome because if you have a question about something, it's a good bet that others have the same question. The more interaction we can have back-and-forth, the more enjoyable and informative our class time will be.
> 
> *Class timing*
> We will tentatively plan to complete the class in 6 weeks. We'll flex and bend with this when we see how everyone is doing. If the class moves too slowly for you, no problem - carve more squares!!
> If class moves a bit too quickly for you, you can always catch up later. We won't rush through anything.
> 
> *Cost* - Niente! Zip! Nada! Kosong! Ingenting! Nic!
> 
> Let me hear from you so we can get started soon!
> 
> Marty Leenhouts
> https://www.MyChipCarving.com
> 
> Our quilt(s) won't look exactly like the one shown below. It is pictured to give you an idea of a chip carved quilt.
> The variety we will have with 4" and 6" squares will create a visually stimulating pattern!


Hi Arrdee and Greg, welcome aboard!
Let's give this class invite a few days for everyone to read.
I'd like to start the first of next week, Monday March 7th!

I'll post an entry soon for those that need a knife and wood so you'll have it when we kick off.


----------



## Gregn

MyChipCarving said:


> *Class Description*
> 
> Hello and welcome to the first (of many ;-) LJ Chip Carving Class.
> I'll be leading you step-by-step through this class which is sure to be a lot of fun.
> 
> *Skill level:* All levels! I will provide instruction every step of the way! Beginners are my specialty . Advanced chip carvers are welcome too. Who knows, you might learn something along the way.
> 
> *Age level:* 12 years and up
> 
> *Tools, equipment needed:*
> Chip carving knife (If you need a knife and order one from the My Chip Carving Store, tell me you're in the LJ Chip Carving Class and I'll sharpen your knife for free! https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Store/store.htm)
> 6×6" basswood or 4×4" basswood any thickness (I will have these available along with practice boards.)
> 
> *Class Description:*
> For this chip carving class, everyone in class will carve one or more quilt squares.
> The carved 6" and 4" squares will be assembled into a finished quilt pattern.
> When your square(s) is completed, I'd like it if you would send your square(s) to me and I'll sell or auction the completed quilt(s).
> I will place the funds received in the My Chip Carving Foundation which was established to assist those who would like to chip carve but don't have the means to do so.
> More foundation info at - https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Foundation/My_Chip_Carving_Foundation.htm
> 
> *Class Outline*
> Here's an outline of class sessions for this project:
> 1. surface prep
> 2. pattern design
> 3. pattern transfer
> 4. chip carving
> 5. removing pattern lines and prep for finishing
> 6. finishing
> 
> *Teaching methods*
> I've had great success teaching chip carving at My Chip Carving using video. I'll be using video in this class along with some written descriptions and pictures to guide you through the process.
> http://www.mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Pages/chip_carving_free_eletter.htm
> 
> I will be providing patterns for our quilt squares suitable for a variety of skill levels. If you would rather design your own pattern, that will be just fine. The choice is yours!
> 
> Questions are welcome because if you have a question about something, it's a good bet that others have the same question. The more interaction we can have back-and-forth, the more enjoyable and informative our class time will be.
> 
> *Class timing*
> We will tentatively plan to complete the class in 6 weeks. We'll flex and bend with this when we see how everyone is doing. If the class moves too slowly for you, no problem - carve more squares!!
> If class moves a bit too quickly for you, you can always catch up later. We won't rush through anything.
> 
> *Cost* - Niente! Zip! Nada! Kosong! Ingenting! Nic!
> 
> Let me hear from you so we can get started soon!
> 
> Marty Leenhouts
> https://www.MyChipCarving.com
> 
> Our quilt(s) won't look exactly like the one shown below. It is pictured to give you an idea of a chip carved quilt.
> The variety we will have with 4" and 6" squares will create a visually stimulating pattern!


I'll get my supplies this weekend then.


----------



## Rustic

MyChipCarving said:


> *Class Description*
> 
> Hello and welcome to the first (of many ;-) LJ Chip Carving Class.
> I'll be leading you step-by-step through this class which is sure to be a lot of fun.
> 
> *Skill level:* All levels! I will provide instruction every step of the way! Beginners are my specialty . Advanced chip carvers are welcome too. Who knows, you might learn something along the way.
> 
> *Age level:* 12 years and up
> 
> *Tools, equipment needed:*
> Chip carving knife (If you need a knife and order one from the My Chip Carving Store, tell me you're in the LJ Chip Carving Class and I'll sharpen your knife for free! https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Store/store.htm)
> 6×6" basswood or 4×4" basswood any thickness (I will have these available along with practice boards.)
> 
> *Class Description:*
> For this chip carving class, everyone in class will carve one or more quilt squares.
> The carved 6" and 4" squares will be assembled into a finished quilt pattern.
> When your square(s) is completed, I'd like it if you would send your square(s) to me and I'll sell or auction the completed quilt(s).
> I will place the funds received in the My Chip Carving Foundation which was established to assist those who would like to chip carve but don't have the means to do so.
> More foundation info at - https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Foundation/My_Chip_Carving_Foundation.htm
> 
> *Class Outline*
> Here's an outline of class sessions for this project:
> 1. surface prep
> 2. pattern design
> 3. pattern transfer
> 4. chip carving
> 5. removing pattern lines and prep for finishing
> 6. finishing
> 
> *Teaching methods*
> I've had great success teaching chip carving at My Chip Carving using video. I'll be using video in this class along with some written descriptions and pictures to guide you through the process.
> http://www.mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Pages/chip_carving_free_eletter.htm
> 
> I will be providing patterns for our quilt squares suitable for a variety of skill levels. If you would rather design your own pattern, that will be just fine. The choice is yours!
> 
> Questions are welcome because if you have a question about something, it's a good bet that others have the same question. The more interaction we can have back-and-forth, the more enjoyable and informative our class time will be.
> 
> *Class timing*
> We will tentatively plan to complete the class in 6 weeks. We'll flex and bend with this when we see how everyone is doing. If the class moves too slowly for you, no problem - carve more squares!!
> If class moves a bit too quickly for you, you can always catch up later. We won't rush through anything.
> 
> *Cost* - Niente! Zip! Nada! Kosong! Ingenting! Nic!
> 
> Let me hear from you so we can get started soon!
> 
> Marty Leenhouts
> https://www.MyChipCarving.com
> 
> Our quilt(s) won't look exactly like the one shown below. It is pictured to give you an idea of a chip carved quilt.
> The variety we will have with 4" and 6" squares will create a visually stimulating pattern!


I will be watching from the sidelines right now. I do not have the funds available for chip carving knives


----------



## Rustic

MyChipCarving said:


> *Class Description*
> 
> Hello and welcome to the first (of many ;-) LJ Chip Carving Class.
> I'll be leading you step-by-step through this class which is sure to be a lot of fun.
> 
> *Skill level:* All levels! I will provide instruction every step of the way! Beginners are my specialty . Advanced chip carvers are welcome too. Who knows, you might learn something along the way.
> 
> *Age level:* 12 years and up
> 
> *Tools, equipment needed:*
> Chip carving knife (If you need a knife and order one from the My Chip Carving Store, tell me you're in the LJ Chip Carving Class and I'll sharpen your knife for free! https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Store/store.htm)
> 6×6" basswood or 4×4" basswood any thickness (I will have these available along with practice boards.)
> 
> *Class Description:*
> For this chip carving class, everyone in class will carve one or more quilt squares.
> The carved 6" and 4" squares will be assembled into a finished quilt pattern.
> When your square(s) is completed, I'd like it if you would send your square(s) to me and I'll sell or auction the completed quilt(s).
> I will place the funds received in the My Chip Carving Foundation which was established to assist those who would like to chip carve but don't have the means to do so.
> More foundation info at - https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Foundation/My_Chip_Carving_Foundation.htm
> 
> *Class Outline*
> Here's an outline of class sessions for this project:
> 1. surface prep
> 2. pattern design
> 3. pattern transfer
> 4. chip carving
> 5. removing pattern lines and prep for finishing
> 6. finishing
> 
> *Teaching methods*
> I've had great success teaching chip carving at My Chip Carving using video. I'll be using video in this class along with some written descriptions and pictures to guide you through the process.
> http://www.mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Pages/chip_carving_free_eletter.htm
> 
> I will be providing patterns for our quilt squares suitable for a variety of skill levels. If you would rather design your own pattern, that will be just fine. The choice is yours!
> 
> Questions are welcome because if you have a question about something, it's a good bet that others have the same question. The more interaction we can have back-and-forth, the more enjoyable and informative our class time will be.
> 
> *Class timing*
> We will tentatively plan to complete the class in 6 weeks. We'll flex and bend with this when we see how everyone is doing. If the class moves too slowly for you, no problem - carve more squares!!
> If class moves a bit too quickly for you, you can always catch up later. We won't rush through anything.
> 
> *Cost* - Niente! Zip! Nada! Kosong! Ingenting! Nic!
> 
> Let me hear from you so we can get started soon!
> 
> Marty Leenhouts
> https://www.MyChipCarving.com
> 
> Our quilt(s) won't look exactly like the one shown below. It is pictured to give you an idea of a chip carved quilt.
> The variety we will have with 4" and 6" squares will create a visually stimulating pattern!


I'm in


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

MyChipCarving said:


> *Class Description*
> 
> Hello and welcome to the first (of many ;-) LJ Chip Carving Class.
> I'll be leading you step-by-step through this class which is sure to be a lot of fun.
> 
> *Skill level:* All levels! I will provide instruction every step of the way! Beginners are my specialty . Advanced chip carvers are welcome too. Who knows, you might learn something along the way.
> 
> *Age level:* 12 years and up
> 
> *Tools, equipment needed:*
> Chip carving knife (If you need a knife and order one from the My Chip Carving Store, tell me you're in the LJ Chip Carving Class and I'll sharpen your knife for free! https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Store/store.htm)
> 6×6" basswood or 4×4" basswood any thickness (I will have these available along with practice boards.)
> 
> *Class Description:*
> For this chip carving class, everyone in class will carve one or more quilt squares.
> The carved 6" and 4" squares will be assembled into a finished quilt pattern.
> When your square(s) is completed, I'd like it if you would send your square(s) to me and I'll sell or auction the completed quilt(s).
> I will place the funds received in the My Chip Carving Foundation which was established to assist those who would like to chip carve but don't have the means to do so.
> More foundation info at - https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Foundation/My_Chip_Carving_Foundation.htm
> 
> *Class Outline*
> Here's an outline of class sessions for this project:
> 1. surface prep
> 2. pattern design
> 3. pattern transfer
> 4. chip carving
> 5. removing pattern lines and prep for finishing
> 6. finishing
> 
> *Teaching methods*
> I've had great success teaching chip carving at My Chip Carving using video. I'll be using video in this class along with some written descriptions and pictures to guide you through the process.
> http://www.mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Pages/chip_carving_free_eletter.htm
> 
> I will be providing patterns for our quilt squares suitable for a variety of skill levels. If you would rather design your own pattern, that will be just fine. The choice is yours!
> 
> Questions are welcome because if you have a question about something, it's a good bet that others have the same question. The more interaction we can have back-and-forth, the more enjoyable and informative our class time will be.
> 
> *Class timing*
> We will tentatively plan to complete the class in 6 weeks. We'll flex and bend with this when we see how everyone is doing. If the class moves too slowly for you, no problem - carve more squares!!
> If class moves a bit too quickly for you, you can always catch up later. We won't rush through anything.
> 
> *Cost* - Niente! Zip! Nada! Kosong! Ingenting! Nic!
> 
> Let me hear from you so we can get started soon!
> 
> Marty Leenhouts
> https://www.MyChipCarving.com
> 
> Our quilt(s) won't look exactly like the one shown below. It is pictured to give you an idea of a chip carved quilt.
> The variety we will have with 4" and 6" squares will create a visually stimulating pattern!


I'll be watching, not sure I'll ever do it thought.


----------



## MsDebbieP

MyChipCarving said:


> *Class Description*
> 
> Hello and welcome to the first (of many ;-) LJ Chip Carving Class.
> I'll be leading you step-by-step through this class which is sure to be a lot of fun.
> 
> *Skill level:* All levels! I will provide instruction every step of the way! Beginners are my specialty . Advanced chip carvers are welcome too. Who knows, you might learn something along the way.
> 
> *Age level:* 12 years and up
> 
> *Tools, equipment needed:*
> Chip carving knife (If you need a knife and order one from the My Chip Carving Store, tell me you're in the LJ Chip Carving Class and I'll sharpen your knife for free! https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Store/store.htm)
> 6×6" basswood or 4×4" basswood any thickness (I will have these available along with practice boards.)
> 
> *Class Description:*
> For this chip carving class, everyone in class will carve one or more quilt squares.
> The carved 6" and 4" squares will be assembled into a finished quilt pattern.
> When your square(s) is completed, I'd like it if you would send your square(s) to me and I'll sell or auction the completed quilt(s).
> I will place the funds received in the My Chip Carving Foundation which was established to assist those who would like to chip carve but don't have the means to do so.
> More foundation info at - https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Foundation/My_Chip_Carving_Foundation.htm
> 
> *Class Outline*
> Here's an outline of class sessions for this project:
> 1. surface prep
> 2. pattern design
> 3. pattern transfer
> 4. chip carving
> 5. removing pattern lines and prep for finishing
> 6. finishing
> 
> *Teaching methods*
> I've had great success teaching chip carving at My Chip Carving using video. I'll be using video in this class along with some written descriptions and pictures to guide you through the process.
> http://www.mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Pages/chip_carving_free_eletter.htm
> 
> I will be providing patterns for our quilt squares suitable for a variety of skill levels. If you would rather design your own pattern, that will be just fine. The choice is yours!
> 
> Questions are welcome because if you have a question about something, it's a good bet that others have the same question. The more interaction we can have back-and-forth, the more enjoyable and informative our class time will be.
> 
> *Class timing*
> We will tentatively plan to complete the class in 6 weeks. We'll flex and bend with this when we see how everyone is doing. If the class moves too slowly for you, no problem - carve more squares!!
> If class moves a bit too quickly for you, you can always catch up later. We won't rush through anything.
> 
> *Cost* - Niente! Zip! Nada! Kosong! Ingenting! Nic!
> 
> Let me hear from you so we can get started soon!
> 
> Marty Leenhouts
> https://www.MyChipCarving.com
> 
> Our quilt(s) won't look exactly like the one shown below. It is pictured to give you an idea of a chip carved quilt.
> The variety we will have with 4" and 6" squares will create a visually stimulating pattern!


Knives: Marty, can you use a good ol' pocket knife?


----------



## MyChipCarving

MyChipCarving said:


> *Class Description*
> 
> Hello and welcome to the first (of many ;-) LJ Chip Carving Class.
> I'll be leading you step-by-step through this class which is sure to be a lot of fun.
> 
> *Skill level:* All levels! I will provide instruction every step of the way! Beginners are my specialty . Advanced chip carvers are welcome too. Who knows, you might learn something along the way.
> 
> *Age level:* 12 years and up
> 
> *Tools, equipment needed:*
> Chip carving knife (If you need a knife and order one from the My Chip Carving Store, tell me you're in the LJ Chip Carving Class and I'll sharpen your knife for free! https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Store/store.htm)
> 6×6" basswood or 4×4" basswood any thickness (I will have these available along with practice boards.)
> 
> *Class Description:*
> For this chip carving class, everyone in class will carve one or more quilt squares.
> The carved 6" and 4" squares will be assembled into a finished quilt pattern.
> When your square(s) is completed, I'd like it if you would send your square(s) to me and I'll sell or auction the completed quilt(s).
> I will place the funds received in the My Chip Carving Foundation which was established to assist those who would like to chip carve but don't have the means to do so.
> More foundation info at - https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Foundation/My_Chip_Carving_Foundation.htm
> 
> *Class Outline*
> Here's an outline of class sessions for this project:
> 1. surface prep
> 2. pattern design
> 3. pattern transfer
> 4. chip carving
> 5. removing pattern lines and prep for finishing
> 6. finishing
> 
> *Teaching methods*
> I've had great success teaching chip carving at My Chip Carving using video. I'll be using video in this class along with some written descriptions and pictures to guide you through the process.
> http://www.mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Pages/chip_carving_free_eletter.htm
> 
> I will be providing patterns for our quilt squares suitable for a variety of skill levels. If you would rather design your own pattern, that will be just fine. The choice is yours!
> 
> Questions are welcome because if you have a question about something, it's a good bet that others have the same question. The more interaction we can have back-and-forth, the more enjoyable and informative our class time will be.
> 
> *Class timing*
> We will tentatively plan to complete the class in 6 weeks. We'll flex and bend with this when we see how everyone is doing. If the class moves too slowly for you, no problem - carve more squares!!
> If class moves a bit too quickly for you, you can always catch up later. We won't rush through anything.
> 
> *Cost* - Niente! Zip! Nada! Kosong! Ingenting! Nic!
> 
> Let me hear from you so we can get started soon!
> 
> Marty Leenhouts
> https://www.MyChipCarving.com
> 
> Our quilt(s) won't look exactly like the one shown below. It is pictured to give you an idea of a chip carved quilt.
> The variety we will have with 4" and 6" squares will create a visually stimulating pattern!


Knives - a good pocket knife will not work well for chip carving. Chip carving can be done with a razor blade, Xacto knife, or chisel, but my teaching requires using a knife designed for chip carving.

The blade angle, shape, and thickness of a chip carving knife are all designed specifically for chip carving.

A real positive with chip carving is that you only need one knife!

Okay, I want as many LJ'ers to join this chip carving class, that I'll make you this offer.

*SPECIAL OFFER: * If you just want to try this class but don't want to put out any cash for a knife, I'll send you a sharpened knife to use - *no charge!* I have about 12 knives in stock so it will be first come, first served.
When the class is over, if you want to keep the knife, send me a check. If not, send the knife back, no questions asked.
p.s. If you need a basswood practice board and square to chip carve, I'll send that to you as well.
Please private message me with your mailing address to take advantage of this *SPECIAL LJ OFFER*.

I need to hear from you right away. Class will be starting soon!


----------



## MsDebbieP

MyChipCarving said:


> *Class Description*
> 
> Hello and welcome to the first (of many ;-) LJ Chip Carving Class.
> I'll be leading you step-by-step through this class which is sure to be a lot of fun.
> 
> *Skill level:* All levels! I will provide instruction every step of the way! Beginners are my specialty . Advanced chip carvers are welcome too. Who knows, you might learn something along the way.
> 
> *Age level:* 12 years and up
> 
> *Tools, equipment needed:*
> Chip carving knife (If you need a knife and order one from the My Chip Carving Store, tell me you're in the LJ Chip Carving Class and I'll sharpen your knife for free! https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Store/store.htm)
> 6×6" basswood or 4×4" basswood any thickness (I will have these available along with practice boards.)
> 
> *Class Description:*
> For this chip carving class, everyone in class will carve one or more quilt squares.
> The carved 6" and 4" squares will be assembled into a finished quilt pattern.
> When your square(s) is completed, I'd like it if you would send your square(s) to me and I'll sell or auction the completed quilt(s).
> I will place the funds received in the My Chip Carving Foundation which was established to assist those who would like to chip carve but don't have the means to do so.
> More foundation info at - https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Foundation/My_Chip_Carving_Foundation.htm
> 
> *Class Outline*
> Here's an outline of class sessions for this project:
> 1. surface prep
> 2. pattern design
> 3. pattern transfer
> 4. chip carving
> 5. removing pattern lines and prep for finishing
> 6. finishing
> 
> *Teaching methods*
> I've had great success teaching chip carving at My Chip Carving using video. I'll be using video in this class along with some written descriptions and pictures to guide you through the process.
> http://www.mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Pages/chip_carving_free_eletter.htm
> 
> I will be providing patterns for our quilt squares suitable for a variety of skill levels. If you would rather design your own pattern, that will be just fine. The choice is yours!
> 
> Questions are welcome because if you have a question about something, it's a good bet that others have the same question. The more interaction we can have back-and-forth, the more enjoyable and informative our class time will be.
> 
> *Class timing*
> We will tentatively plan to complete the class in 6 weeks. We'll flex and bend with this when we see how everyone is doing. If the class moves too slowly for you, no problem - carve more squares!!
> If class moves a bit too quickly for you, you can always catch up later. We won't rush through anything.
> 
> *Cost* - Niente! Zip! Nada! Kosong! Ingenting! Nic!
> 
> Let me hear from you so we can get started soon!
> 
> Marty Leenhouts
> https://www.MyChipCarving.com
> 
> Our quilt(s) won't look exactly like the one shown below. It is pictured to give you an idea of a chip carved quilt.
> The variety we will have with 4" and 6" squares will create a visually stimulating pattern!


you're awesome


----------



## billsias

MyChipCarving said:


> *Class Description*
> 
> Hello and welcome to the first (of many ;-) LJ Chip Carving Class.
> I'll be leading you step-by-step through this class which is sure to be a lot of fun.
> 
> *Skill level:* All levels! I will provide instruction every step of the way! Beginners are my specialty . Advanced chip carvers are welcome too. Who knows, you might learn something along the way.
> 
> *Age level:* 12 years and up
> 
> *Tools, equipment needed:*
> Chip carving knife (If you need a knife and order one from the My Chip Carving Store, tell me you're in the LJ Chip Carving Class and I'll sharpen your knife for free! https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Store/store.htm)
> 6×6" basswood or 4×4" basswood any thickness (I will have these available along with practice boards.)
> 
> *Class Description:*
> For this chip carving class, everyone in class will carve one or more quilt squares.
> The carved 6" and 4" squares will be assembled into a finished quilt pattern.
> When your square(s) is completed, I'd like it if you would send your square(s) to me and I'll sell or auction the completed quilt(s).
> I will place the funds received in the My Chip Carving Foundation which was established to assist those who would like to chip carve but don't have the means to do so.
> More foundation info at - https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Foundation/My_Chip_Carving_Foundation.htm
> 
> *Class Outline*
> Here's an outline of class sessions for this project:
> 1. surface prep
> 2. pattern design
> 3. pattern transfer
> 4. chip carving
> 5. removing pattern lines and prep for finishing
> 6. finishing
> 
> *Teaching methods*
> I've had great success teaching chip carving at My Chip Carving using video. I'll be using video in this class along with some written descriptions and pictures to guide you through the process.
> http://www.mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Pages/chip_carving_free_eletter.htm
> 
> I will be providing patterns for our quilt squares suitable for a variety of skill levels. If you would rather design your own pattern, that will be just fine. The choice is yours!
> 
> Questions are welcome because if you have a question about something, it's a good bet that others have the same question. The more interaction we can have back-and-forth, the more enjoyable and informative our class time will be.
> 
> *Class timing*
> We will tentatively plan to complete the class in 6 weeks. We'll flex and bend with this when we see how everyone is doing. If the class moves too slowly for you, no problem - carve more squares!!
> If class moves a bit too quickly for you, you can always catch up later. We won't rush through anything.
> 
> *Cost* - Niente! Zip! Nada! Kosong! Ingenting! Nic!
> 
> Let me hear from you so we can get started soon!
> 
> Marty Leenhouts
> https://www.MyChipCarving.com
> 
> Our quilt(s) won't look exactly like the one shown below. It is pictured to give you an idea of a chip carved quilt.
> The variety we will have with 4" and 6" squares will create a visually stimulating pattern!


Please count me in. Thanks for being so generous!


----------



## BPhelan

MyChipCarving said:


> *Class Description*
> 
> Hello and welcome to the first (of many ;-) LJ Chip Carving Class.
> I'll be leading you step-by-step through this class which is sure to be a lot of fun.
> 
> *Skill level:* All levels! I will provide instruction every step of the way! Beginners are my specialty . Advanced chip carvers are welcome too. Who knows, you might learn something along the way.
> 
> *Age level:* 12 years and up
> 
> *Tools, equipment needed:*
> Chip carving knife (If you need a knife and order one from the My Chip Carving Store, tell me you're in the LJ Chip Carving Class and I'll sharpen your knife for free! https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Store/store.htm)
> 6×6" basswood or 4×4" basswood any thickness (I will have these available along with practice boards.)
> 
> *Class Description:*
> For this chip carving class, everyone in class will carve one or more quilt squares.
> The carved 6" and 4" squares will be assembled into a finished quilt pattern.
> When your square(s) is completed, I'd like it if you would send your square(s) to me and I'll sell or auction the completed quilt(s).
> I will place the funds received in the My Chip Carving Foundation which was established to assist those who would like to chip carve but don't have the means to do so.
> More foundation info at - https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Foundation/My_Chip_Carving_Foundation.htm
> 
> *Class Outline*
> Here's an outline of class sessions for this project:
> 1. surface prep
> 2. pattern design
> 3. pattern transfer
> 4. chip carving
> 5. removing pattern lines and prep for finishing
> 6. finishing
> 
> *Teaching methods*
> I've had great success teaching chip carving at My Chip Carving using video. I'll be using video in this class along with some written descriptions and pictures to guide you through the process.
> http://www.mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Pages/chip_carving_free_eletter.htm
> 
> I will be providing patterns for our quilt squares suitable for a variety of skill levels. If you would rather design your own pattern, that will be just fine. The choice is yours!
> 
> Questions are welcome because if you have a question about something, it's a good bet that others have the same question. The more interaction we can have back-and-forth, the more enjoyable and informative our class time will be.
> 
> *Class timing*
> We will tentatively plan to complete the class in 6 weeks. We'll flex and bend with this when we see how everyone is doing. If the class moves too slowly for you, no problem - carve more squares!!
> If class moves a bit too quickly for you, you can always catch up later. We won't rush through anything.
> 
> *Cost* - Niente! Zip! Nada! Kosong! Ingenting! Nic!
> 
> Let me hear from you so we can get started soon!
> 
> Marty Leenhouts
> https://www.MyChipCarving.com
> 
> Our quilt(s) won't look exactly like the one shown below. It is pictured to give you an idea of a chip carved quilt.
> The variety we will have with 4" and 6" squares will create a visually stimulating pattern!


Hi Marty - what a fantastic offer. Our club does a wood quilt annualy - being new to carving, chipcarving AND the club itself - this will be my first attempt at creating a quilt piece. Not sure how the class will work and what my availability will be. Are the classes held durring the morning, afternoon or evening? Are they live - or a video we watch. I am also new to LumberJocks - so not sure how this all works!

Bob, Amherst, ohio


----------



## MyChipCarving

MyChipCarving said:


> *Class Description*
> 
> Hello and welcome to the first (of many ;-) LJ Chip Carving Class.
> I'll be leading you step-by-step through this class which is sure to be a lot of fun.
> 
> *Skill level:* All levels! I will provide instruction every step of the way! Beginners are my specialty . Advanced chip carvers are welcome too. Who knows, you might learn something along the way.
> 
> *Age level:* 12 years and up
> 
> *Tools, equipment needed:*
> Chip carving knife (If you need a knife and order one from the My Chip Carving Store, tell me you're in the LJ Chip Carving Class and I'll sharpen your knife for free! https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Store/store.htm)
> 6×6" basswood or 4×4" basswood any thickness (I will have these available along with practice boards.)
> 
> *Class Description:*
> For this chip carving class, everyone in class will carve one or more quilt squares.
> The carved 6" and 4" squares will be assembled into a finished quilt pattern.
> When your square(s) is completed, I'd like it if you would send your square(s) to me and I'll sell or auction the completed quilt(s).
> I will place the funds received in the My Chip Carving Foundation which was established to assist those who would like to chip carve but don't have the means to do so.
> More foundation info at - https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Foundation/My_Chip_Carving_Foundation.htm
> 
> *Class Outline*
> Here's an outline of class sessions for this project:
> 1. surface prep
> 2. pattern design
> 3. pattern transfer
> 4. chip carving
> 5. removing pattern lines and prep for finishing
> 6. finishing
> 
> *Teaching methods*
> I've had great success teaching chip carving at My Chip Carving using video. I'll be using video in this class along with some written descriptions and pictures to guide you through the process.
> http://www.mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Pages/chip_carving_free_eletter.htm
> 
> I will be providing patterns for our quilt squares suitable for a variety of skill levels. If you would rather design your own pattern, that will be just fine. The choice is yours!
> 
> Questions are welcome because if you have a question about something, it's a good bet that others have the same question. The more interaction we can have back-and-forth, the more enjoyable and informative our class time will be.
> 
> *Class timing*
> We will tentatively plan to complete the class in 6 weeks. We'll flex and bend with this when we see how everyone is doing. If the class moves too slowly for you, no problem - carve more squares!!
> If class moves a bit too quickly for you, you can always catch up later. We won't rush through anything.
> 
> *Cost* - Niente! Zip! Nada! Kosong! Ingenting! Nic!
> 
> Let me hear from you so we can get started soon!
> 
> Marty Leenhouts
> https://www.MyChipCarving.com
> 
> Our quilt(s) won't look exactly like the one shown below. It is pictured to give you an idea of a chip carved quilt.
> The variety we will have with 4" and 6" squares will create a visually stimulating pattern!


Welcome aboard, Billsias!

Hi Bob, it's nice to see you on LJ for this class. Class lessons will be posted to this blog and you can access them any time that works for you. I'll have some text, photos and video to guide you along the way. 
LJ is very user-friendly and I'll answer questions along the way.

Marty Leenhouts
My Chip Carving


----------



## DavidBass

MyChipCarving said:


> *Class Description*
> 
> Hello and welcome to the first (of many ;-) LJ Chip Carving Class.
> I'll be leading you step-by-step through this class which is sure to be a lot of fun.
> 
> *Skill level:* All levels! I will provide instruction every step of the way! Beginners are my specialty . Advanced chip carvers are welcome too. Who knows, you might learn something along the way.
> 
> *Age level:* 12 years and up
> 
> *Tools, equipment needed:*
> Chip carving knife (If you need a knife and order one from the My Chip Carving Store, tell me you're in the LJ Chip Carving Class and I'll sharpen your knife for free! https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Store/store.htm)
> 6×6" basswood or 4×4" basswood any thickness (I will have these available along with practice boards.)
> 
> *Class Description:*
> For this chip carving class, everyone in class will carve one or more quilt squares.
> The carved 6" and 4" squares will be assembled into a finished quilt pattern.
> When your square(s) is completed, I'd like it if you would send your square(s) to me and I'll sell or auction the completed quilt(s).
> I will place the funds received in the My Chip Carving Foundation which was established to assist those who would like to chip carve but don't have the means to do so.
> More foundation info at - https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Foundation/My_Chip_Carving_Foundation.htm
> 
> *Class Outline*
> Here's an outline of class sessions for this project:
> 1. surface prep
> 2. pattern design
> 3. pattern transfer
> 4. chip carving
> 5. removing pattern lines and prep for finishing
> 6. finishing
> 
> *Teaching methods*
> I've had great success teaching chip carving at My Chip Carving using video. I'll be using video in this class along with some written descriptions and pictures to guide you through the process.
> http://www.mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Pages/chip_carving_free_eletter.htm
> 
> I will be providing patterns for our quilt squares suitable for a variety of skill levels. If you would rather design your own pattern, that will be just fine. The choice is yours!
> 
> Questions are welcome because if you have a question about something, it's a good bet that others have the same question. The more interaction we can have back-and-forth, the more enjoyable and informative our class time will be.
> 
> *Class timing*
> We will tentatively plan to complete the class in 6 weeks. We'll flex and bend with this when we see how everyone is doing. If the class moves too slowly for you, no problem - carve more squares!!
> If class moves a bit too quickly for you, you can always catch up later. We won't rush through anything.
> 
> *Cost* - Niente! Zip! Nada! Kosong! Ingenting! Nic!
> 
> Let me hear from you so we can get started soon!
> 
> Marty Leenhouts
> https://www.MyChipCarving.com
> 
> Our quilt(s) won't look exactly like the one shown below. It is pictured to give you an idea of a chip carved quilt.
> The variety we will have with 4" and 6" squares will create a visually stimulating pattern!


I am so there and looking forward to it!


----------



## Msan

MyChipCarving said:


> *Class Description*
> 
> Hello and welcome to the first (of many ;-) LJ Chip Carving Class.
> I'll be leading you step-by-step through this class which is sure to be a lot of fun.
> 
> *Skill level:* All levels! I will provide instruction every step of the way! Beginners are my specialty . Advanced chip carvers are welcome too. Who knows, you might learn something along the way.
> 
> *Age level:* 12 years and up
> 
> *Tools, equipment needed:*
> Chip carving knife (If you need a knife and order one from the My Chip Carving Store, tell me you're in the LJ Chip Carving Class and I'll sharpen your knife for free! https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Store/store.htm)
> 6×6" basswood or 4×4" basswood any thickness (I will have these available along with practice boards.)
> 
> *Class Description:*
> For this chip carving class, everyone in class will carve one or more quilt squares.
> The carved 6" and 4" squares will be assembled into a finished quilt pattern.
> When your square(s) is completed, I'd like it if you would send your square(s) to me and I'll sell or auction the completed quilt(s).
> I will place the funds received in the My Chip Carving Foundation which was established to assist those who would like to chip carve but don't have the means to do so.
> More foundation info at - https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Foundation/My_Chip_Carving_Foundation.htm
> 
> *Class Outline*
> Here's an outline of class sessions for this project:
> 1. surface prep
> 2. pattern design
> 3. pattern transfer
> 4. chip carving
> 5. removing pattern lines and prep for finishing
> 6. finishing
> 
> *Teaching methods*
> I've had great success teaching chip carving at My Chip Carving using video. I'll be using video in this class along with some written descriptions and pictures to guide you through the process.
> http://www.mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Pages/chip_carving_free_eletter.htm
> 
> I will be providing patterns for our quilt squares suitable for a variety of skill levels. If you would rather design your own pattern, that will be just fine. The choice is yours!
> 
> Questions are welcome because if you have a question about something, it's a good bet that others have the same question. The more interaction we can have back-and-forth, the more enjoyable and informative our class time will be.
> 
> *Class timing*
> We will tentatively plan to complete the class in 6 weeks. We'll flex and bend with this when we see how everyone is doing. If the class moves too slowly for you, no problem - carve more squares!!
> If class moves a bit too quickly for you, you can always catch up later. We won't rush through anything.
> 
> *Cost* - Niente! Zip! Nada! Kosong! Ingenting! Nic!
> 
> Let me hear from you so we can get started soon!
> 
> Marty Leenhouts
> https://www.MyChipCarving.com
> 
> Our quilt(s) won't look exactly like the one shown below. It is pictured to give you an idea of a chip carved quilt.
> The variety we will have with 4" and 6" squares will create a visually stimulating pattern!


Count me in.


----------



## Oldfingers1

MyChipCarving said:


> *Class Description*
> 
> Hello and welcome to the first (of many ;-) LJ Chip Carving Class.
> I'll be leading you step-by-step through this class which is sure to be a lot of fun.
> 
> *Skill level:* All levels! I will provide instruction every step of the way! Beginners are my specialty . Advanced chip carvers are welcome too. Who knows, you might learn something along the way.
> 
> *Age level:* 12 years and up
> 
> *Tools, equipment needed:*
> Chip carving knife (If you need a knife and order one from the My Chip Carving Store, tell me you're in the LJ Chip Carving Class and I'll sharpen your knife for free! https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Store/store.htm)
> 6×6" basswood or 4×4" basswood any thickness (I will have these available along with practice boards.)
> 
> *Class Description:*
> For this chip carving class, everyone in class will carve one or more quilt squares.
> The carved 6" and 4" squares will be assembled into a finished quilt pattern.
> When your square(s) is completed, I'd like it if you would send your square(s) to me and I'll sell or auction the completed quilt(s).
> I will place the funds received in the My Chip Carving Foundation which was established to assist those who would like to chip carve but don't have the means to do so.
> More foundation info at - https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Foundation/My_Chip_Carving_Foundation.htm
> 
> *Class Outline*
> Here's an outline of class sessions for this project:
> 1. surface prep
> 2. pattern design
> 3. pattern transfer
> 4. chip carving
> 5. removing pattern lines and prep for finishing
> 6. finishing
> 
> *Teaching methods*
> I've had great success teaching chip carving at My Chip Carving using video. I'll be using video in this class along with some written descriptions and pictures to guide you through the process.
> http://www.mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Pages/chip_carving_free_eletter.htm
> 
> I will be providing patterns for our quilt squares suitable for a variety of skill levels. If you would rather design your own pattern, that will be just fine. The choice is yours!
> 
> Questions are welcome because if you have a question about something, it's a good bet that others have the same question. The more interaction we can have back-and-forth, the more enjoyable and informative our class time will be.
> 
> *Class timing*
> We will tentatively plan to complete the class in 6 weeks. We'll flex and bend with this when we see how everyone is doing. If the class moves too slowly for you, no problem - carve more squares!!
> If class moves a bit too quickly for you, you can always catch up later. We won't rush through anything.
> 
> *Cost* - Niente! Zip! Nada! Kosong! Ingenting! Nic!
> 
> Let me hear from you so we can get started soon!
> 
> Marty Leenhouts
> https://www.MyChipCarving.com
> 
> Our quilt(s) won't look exactly like the one shown below. It is pictured to give you an idea of a chip carved quilt.
> The variety we will have with 4" and 6" squares will create a visually stimulating pattern!


I wanna do it, Marty! When are we starting? I'm gonna need the blocks.


----------



## MyChipCarving

MyChipCarving said:


> *Class Description*
> 
> Hello and welcome to the first (of many ;-) LJ Chip Carving Class.
> I'll be leading you step-by-step through this class which is sure to be a lot of fun.
> 
> *Skill level:* All levels! I will provide instruction every step of the way! Beginners are my specialty . Advanced chip carvers are welcome too. Who knows, you might learn something along the way.
> 
> *Age level:* 12 years and up
> 
> *Tools, equipment needed:*
> Chip carving knife (If you need a knife and order one from the My Chip Carving Store, tell me you're in the LJ Chip Carving Class and I'll sharpen your knife for free! https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Store/store.htm)
> 6×6" basswood or 4×4" basswood any thickness (I will have these available along with practice boards.)
> 
> *Class Description:*
> For this chip carving class, everyone in class will carve one or more quilt squares.
> The carved 6" and 4" squares will be assembled into a finished quilt pattern.
> When your square(s) is completed, I'd like it if you would send your square(s) to me and I'll sell or auction the completed quilt(s).
> I will place the funds received in the My Chip Carving Foundation which was established to assist those who would like to chip carve but don't have the means to do so.
> More foundation info at - https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Foundation/My_Chip_Carving_Foundation.htm
> 
> *Class Outline*
> Here's an outline of class sessions for this project:
> 1. surface prep
> 2. pattern design
> 3. pattern transfer
> 4. chip carving
> 5. removing pattern lines and prep for finishing
> 6. finishing
> 
> *Teaching methods*
> I've had great success teaching chip carving at My Chip Carving using video. I'll be using video in this class along with some written descriptions and pictures to guide you through the process.
> http://www.mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Pages/chip_carving_free_eletter.htm
> 
> I will be providing patterns for our quilt squares suitable for a variety of skill levels. If you would rather design your own pattern, that will be just fine. The choice is yours!
> 
> Questions are welcome because if you have a question about something, it's a good bet that others have the same question. The more interaction we can have back-and-forth, the more enjoyable and informative our class time will be.
> 
> *Class timing*
> We will tentatively plan to complete the class in 6 weeks. We'll flex and bend with this when we see how everyone is doing. If the class moves too slowly for you, no problem - carve more squares!!
> If class moves a bit too quickly for you, you can always catch up later. We won't rush through anything.
> 
> *Cost* - Niente! Zip! Nada! Kosong! Ingenting! Nic!
> 
> Let me hear from you so we can get started soon!
> 
> Marty Leenhouts
> https://www.MyChipCarving.com
> 
> Our quilt(s) won't look exactly like the one shown below. It is pictured to give you an idea of a chip carved quilt.
> The variety we will have with 4" and 6" squares will create a visually stimulating pattern!


Hey OldFingers1,
Call me and I'll get some blocks sent to you.
866-444-6996
Welcome to clsss!
Marty


----------



## patshwigar

MyChipCarving said:


> *Class Description*
> 
> Hello and welcome to the first (of many ;-) LJ Chip Carving Class.
> I'll be leading you step-by-step through this class which is sure to be a lot of fun.
> 
> *Skill level:* All levels! I will provide instruction every step of the way! Beginners are my specialty . Advanced chip carvers are welcome too. Who knows, you might learn something along the way.
> 
> *Age level:* 12 years and up
> 
> *Tools, equipment needed:*
> Chip carving knife (If you need a knife and order one from the My Chip Carving Store, tell me you're in the LJ Chip Carving Class and I'll sharpen your knife for free! https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Store/store.htm)
> 6×6" basswood or 4×4" basswood any thickness (I will have these available along with practice boards.)
> 
> *Class Description:*
> For this chip carving class, everyone in class will carve one or more quilt squares.
> The carved 6" and 4" squares will be assembled into a finished quilt pattern.
> When your square(s) is completed, I'd like it if you would send your square(s) to me and I'll sell or auction the completed quilt(s).
> I will place the funds received in the My Chip Carving Foundation which was established to assist those who would like to chip carve but don't have the means to do so.
> More foundation info at - https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Foundation/My_Chip_Carving_Foundation.htm
> 
> *Class Outline*
> Here's an outline of class sessions for this project:
> 1. surface prep
> 2. pattern design
> 3. pattern transfer
> 4. chip carving
> 5. removing pattern lines and prep for finishing
> 6. finishing
> 
> *Teaching methods*
> I've had great success teaching chip carving at My Chip Carving using video. I'll be using video in this class along with some written descriptions and pictures to guide you through the process.
> http://www.mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Pages/chip_carving_free_eletter.htm
> 
> I will be providing patterns for our quilt squares suitable for a variety of skill levels. If you would rather design your own pattern, that will be just fine. The choice is yours!
> 
> Questions are welcome because if you have a question about something, it's a good bet that others have the same question. The more interaction we can have back-and-forth, the more enjoyable and informative our class time will be.
> 
> *Class timing*
> We will tentatively plan to complete the class in 6 weeks. We'll flex and bend with this when we see how everyone is doing. If the class moves too slowly for you, no problem - carve more squares!!
> If class moves a bit too quickly for you, you can always catch up later. We won't rush through anything.
> 
> *Cost* - Niente! Zip! Nada! Kosong! Ingenting! Nic!
> 
> Let me hear from you so we can get started soon!
> 
> Marty Leenhouts
> https://www.MyChipCarving.com
> 
> Our quilt(s) won't look exactly like the one shown below. It is pictured to give you an idea of a chip carved quilt.
> The variety we will have with 4" and 6" squares will create a visually stimulating pattern!


*sign me up too. and let me know when it starts and the time. i love chip carving.

tx. looking forward to it.*


----------



## mommawoodchuck

MyChipCarving said:


> *Class Description*
> 
> Hello and welcome to the first (of many ;-) LJ Chip Carving Class.
> I'll be leading you step-by-step through this class which is sure to be a lot of fun.
> 
> *Skill level:* All levels! I will provide instruction every step of the way! Beginners are my specialty . Advanced chip carvers are welcome too. Who knows, you might learn something along the way.
> 
> *Age level:* 12 years and up
> 
> *Tools, equipment needed:*
> Chip carving knife (If you need a knife and order one from the My Chip Carving Store, tell me you're in the LJ Chip Carving Class and I'll sharpen your knife for free! https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Store/store.htm)
> 6×6" basswood or 4×4" basswood any thickness (I will have these available along with practice boards.)
> 
> *Class Description:*
> For this chip carving class, everyone in class will carve one or more quilt squares.
> The carved 6" and 4" squares will be assembled into a finished quilt pattern.
> When your square(s) is completed, I'd like it if you would send your square(s) to me and I'll sell or auction the completed quilt(s).
> I will place the funds received in the My Chip Carving Foundation which was established to assist those who would like to chip carve but don't have the means to do so.
> More foundation info at - https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Foundation/My_Chip_Carving_Foundation.htm
> 
> *Class Outline*
> Here's an outline of class sessions for this project:
> 1. surface prep
> 2. pattern design
> 3. pattern transfer
> 4. chip carving
> 5. removing pattern lines and prep for finishing
> 6. finishing
> 
> *Teaching methods*
> I've had great success teaching chip carving at My Chip Carving using video. I'll be using video in this class along with some written descriptions and pictures to guide you through the process.
> http://www.mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Pages/chip_carving_free_eletter.htm
> 
> I will be providing patterns for our quilt squares suitable for a variety of skill levels. If you would rather design your own pattern, that will be just fine. The choice is yours!
> 
> Questions are welcome because if you have a question about something, it's a good bet that others have the same question. The more interaction we can have back-and-forth, the more enjoyable and informative our class time will be.
> 
> *Class timing*
> We will tentatively plan to complete the class in 6 weeks. We'll flex and bend with this when we see how everyone is doing. If the class moves too slowly for you, no problem - carve more squares!!
> If class moves a bit too quickly for you, you can always catch up later. We won't rush through anything.
> 
> *Cost* - Niente! Zip! Nada! Kosong! Ingenting! Nic!
> 
> Let me hear from you so we can get started soon!
> 
> Marty Leenhouts
> https://www.MyChipCarving.com
> 
> Our quilt(s) won't look exactly like the one shown below. It is pictured to give you an idea of a chip carved quilt.
> The variety we will have with 4" and 6" squares will create a visually stimulating pattern!


Sign me up Marty I think I am ready to give this a try.


----------



## MsDebbieP

MyChipCarving said:


> *Class Description*
> 
> Hello and welcome to the first (of many ;-) LJ Chip Carving Class.
> I'll be leading you step-by-step through this class which is sure to be a lot of fun.
> 
> *Skill level:* All levels! I will provide instruction every step of the way! Beginners are my specialty . Advanced chip carvers are welcome too. Who knows, you might learn something along the way.
> 
> *Age level:* 12 years and up
> 
> *Tools, equipment needed:*
> Chip carving knife (If you need a knife and order one from the My Chip Carving Store, tell me you're in the LJ Chip Carving Class and I'll sharpen your knife for free! https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Store/store.htm)
> 6×6" basswood or 4×4" basswood any thickness (I will have these available along with practice boards.)
> 
> *Class Description:*
> For this chip carving class, everyone in class will carve one or more quilt squares.
> The carved 6" and 4" squares will be assembled into a finished quilt pattern.
> When your square(s) is completed, I'd like it if you would send your square(s) to me and I'll sell or auction the completed quilt(s).
> I will place the funds received in the My Chip Carving Foundation which was established to assist those who would like to chip carve but don't have the means to do so.
> More foundation info at - https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Foundation/My_Chip_Carving_Foundation.htm
> 
> *Class Outline*
> Here's an outline of class sessions for this project:
> 1. surface prep
> 2. pattern design
> 3. pattern transfer
> 4. chip carving
> 5. removing pattern lines and prep for finishing
> 6. finishing
> 
> *Teaching methods*
> I've had great success teaching chip carving at My Chip Carving using video. I'll be using video in this class along with some written descriptions and pictures to guide you through the process.
> http://www.mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Pages/chip_carving_free_eletter.htm
> 
> I will be providing patterns for our quilt squares suitable for a variety of skill levels. If you would rather design your own pattern, that will be just fine. The choice is yours!
> 
> Questions are welcome because if you have a question about something, it's a good bet that others have the same question. The more interaction we can have back-and-forth, the more enjoyable and informative our class time will be.
> 
> *Class timing*
> We will tentatively plan to complete the class in 6 weeks. We'll flex and bend with this when we see how everyone is doing. If the class moves too slowly for you, no problem - carve more squares!!
> If class moves a bit too quickly for you, you can always catch up later. We won't rush through anything.
> 
> *Cost* - Niente! Zip! Nada! Kosong! Ingenting! Nic!
> 
> Let me hear from you so we can get started soon!
> 
> Marty Leenhouts
> https://www.MyChipCarving.com
> 
> Our quilt(s) won't look exactly like the one shown below. It is pictured to give you an idea of a chip carved quilt.
> The variety we will have with 4" and 6" squares will create a visually stimulating pattern!


thanks to a1Jim's forum discussion for reminding me about the class disclaimer

it is everyone's responsibility to know their skill level, the safety requirements of the tools, and the use of the tools. The classes provide "how to" instructions - the safety part is up to you. 
NOTE: knives will cut skin. You've been warned.


----------



## fgchipper

MyChipCarving said:


> *Class Description*
> 
> Hello and welcome to the first (of many ;-) LJ Chip Carving Class.
> I'll be leading you step-by-step through this class which is sure to be a lot of fun.
> 
> *Skill level:* All levels! I will provide instruction every step of the way! Beginners are my specialty . Advanced chip carvers are welcome too. Who knows, you might learn something along the way.
> 
> *Age level:* 12 years and up
> 
> *Tools, equipment needed:*
> Chip carving knife (If you need a knife and order one from the My Chip Carving Store, tell me you're in the LJ Chip Carving Class and I'll sharpen your knife for free! https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Store/store.htm)
> 6×6" basswood or 4×4" basswood any thickness (I will have these available along with practice boards.)
> 
> *Class Description:*
> For this chip carving class, everyone in class will carve one or more quilt squares.
> The carved 6" and 4" squares will be assembled into a finished quilt pattern.
> When your square(s) is completed, I'd like it if you would send your square(s) to me and I'll sell or auction the completed quilt(s).
> I will place the funds received in the My Chip Carving Foundation which was established to assist those who would like to chip carve but don't have the means to do so.
> More foundation info at - https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Foundation/My_Chip_Carving_Foundation.htm
> 
> *Class Outline*
> Here's an outline of class sessions for this project:
> 1. surface prep
> 2. pattern design
> 3. pattern transfer
> 4. chip carving
> 5. removing pattern lines and prep for finishing
> 6. finishing
> 
> *Teaching methods*
> I've had great success teaching chip carving at My Chip Carving using video. I'll be using video in this class along with some written descriptions and pictures to guide you through the process.
> http://www.mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Pages/chip_carving_free_eletter.htm
> 
> I will be providing patterns for our quilt squares suitable for a variety of skill levels. If you would rather design your own pattern, that will be just fine. The choice is yours!
> 
> Questions are welcome because if you have a question about something, it's a good bet that others have the same question. The more interaction we can have back-and-forth, the more enjoyable and informative our class time will be.
> 
> *Class timing*
> We will tentatively plan to complete the class in 6 weeks. We'll flex and bend with this when we see how everyone is doing. If the class moves too slowly for you, no problem - carve more squares!!
> If class moves a bit too quickly for you, you can always catch up later. We won't rush through anything.
> 
> *Cost* - Niente! Zip! Nada! Kosong! Ingenting! Nic!
> 
> Let me hear from you so we can get started soon!
> 
> Marty Leenhouts
> https://www.MyChipCarving.com
> 
> Our quilt(s) won't look exactly like the one shown below. It is pictured to give you an idea of a chip carved quilt.
> The variety we will have with 4" and 6" squares will create a visually stimulating pattern!


Another great idea Marty!! I'm all for a mini course. I'll try to keep up.
When do we start?


----------



## Chipaway

MyChipCarving said:


> *Class Description*
> 
> Hello and welcome to the first (of many ;-) LJ Chip Carving Class.
> I'll be leading you step-by-step through this class which is sure to be a lot of fun.
> 
> *Skill level:* All levels! I will provide instruction every step of the way! Beginners are my specialty . Advanced chip carvers are welcome too. Who knows, you might learn something along the way.
> 
> *Age level:* 12 years and up
> 
> *Tools, equipment needed:*
> Chip carving knife (If you need a knife and order one from the My Chip Carving Store, tell me you're in the LJ Chip Carving Class and I'll sharpen your knife for free! https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Store/store.htm)
> 6×6" basswood or 4×4" basswood any thickness (I will have these available along with practice boards.)
> 
> *Class Description:*
> For this chip carving class, everyone in class will carve one or more quilt squares.
> The carved 6" and 4" squares will be assembled into a finished quilt pattern.
> When your square(s) is completed, I'd like it if you would send your square(s) to me and I'll sell or auction the completed quilt(s).
> I will place the funds received in the My Chip Carving Foundation which was established to assist those who would like to chip carve but don't have the means to do so.
> More foundation info at - https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Foundation/My_Chip_Carving_Foundation.htm
> 
> *Class Outline*
> Here's an outline of class sessions for this project:
> 1. surface prep
> 2. pattern design
> 3. pattern transfer
> 4. chip carving
> 5. removing pattern lines and prep for finishing
> 6. finishing
> 
> *Teaching methods*
> I've had great success teaching chip carving at My Chip Carving using video. I'll be using video in this class along with some written descriptions and pictures to guide you through the process.
> http://www.mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Pages/chip_carving_free_eletter.htm
> 
> I will be providing patterns for our quilt squares suitable for a variety of skill levels. If you would rather design your own pattern, that will be just fine. The choice is yours!
> 
> Questions are welcome because if you have a question about something, it's a good bet that others have the same question. The more interaction we can have back-and-forth, the more enjoyable and informative our class time will be.
> 
> *Class timing*
> We will tentatively plan to complete the class in 6 weeks. We'll flex and bend with this when we see how everyone is doing. If the class moves too slowly for you, no problem - carve more squares!!
> If class moves a bit too quickly for you, you can always catch up later. We won't rush through anything.
> 
> *Cost* - Niente! Zip! Nada! Kosong! Ingenting! Nic!
> 
> Let me hear from you so we can get started soon!
> 
> Marty Leenhouts
> https://www.MyChipCarving.com
> 
> Our quilt(s) won't look exactly like the one shown below. It is pictured to give you an idea of a chip carved quilt.
> The variety we will have with 4" and 6" squares will create a visually stimulating pattern!


What a generous offer Marty. I'm ready, let's do it!


----------



## MyChipCarving

MyChipCarving said:


> *Class Description*
> 
> Hello and welcome to the first (of many ;-) LJ Chip Carving Class.
> I'll be leading you step-by-step through this class which is sure to be a lot of fun.
> 
> *Skill level:* All levels! I will provide instruction every step of the way! Beginners are my specialty . Advanced chip carvers are welcome too. Who knows, you might learn something along the way.
> 
> *Age level:* 12 years and up
> 
> *Tools, equipment needed:*
> Chip carving knife (If you need a knife and order one from the My Chip Carving Store, tell me you're in the LJ Chip Carving Class and I'll sharpen your knife for free! https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Store/store.htm)
> 6×6" basswood or 4×4" basswood any thickness (I will have these available along with practice boards.)
> 
> *Class Description:*
> For this chip carving class, everyone in class will carve one or more quilt squares.
> The carved 6" and 4" squares will be assembled into a finished quilt pattern.
> When your square(s) is completed, I'd like it if you would send your square(s) to me and I'll sell or auction the completed quilt(s).
> I will place the funds received in the My Chip Carving Foundation which was established to assist those who would like to chip carve but don't have the means to do so.
> More foundation info at - https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Foundation/My_Chip_Carving_Foundation.htm
> 
> *Class Outline*
> Here's an outline of class sessions for this project:
> 1. surface prep
> 2. pattern design
> 3. pattern transfer
> 4. chip carving
> 5. removing pattern lines and prep for finishing
> 6. finishing
> 
> *Teaching methods*
> I've had great success teaching chip carving at My Chip Carving using video. I'll be using video in this class along with some written descriptions and pictures to guide you through the process.
> http://www.mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Pages/chip_carving_free_eletter.htm
> 
> I will be providing patterns for our quilt squares suitable for a variety of skill levels. If you would rather design your own pattern, that will be just fine. The choice is yours!
> 
> Questions are welcome because if you have a question about something, it's a good bet that others have the same question. The more interaction we can have back-and-forth, the more enjoyable and informative our class time will be.
> 
> *Class timing*
> We will tentatively plan to complete the class in 6 weeks. We'll flex and bend with this when we see how everyone is doing. If the class moves too slowly for you, no problem - carve more squares!!
> If class moves a bit too quickly for you, you can always catch up later. We won't rush through anything.
> 
> *Cost* - Niente! Zip! Nada! Kosong! Ingenting! Nic!
> 
> Let me hear from you so we can get started soon!
> 
> Marty Leenhouts
> https://www.MyChipCarving.com
> 
> Our quilt(s) won't look exactly like the one shown below. It is pictured to give you an idea of a chip carved quilt.
> The variety we will have with 4" and 6" squares will create a visually stimulating pattern!


Look for the first lesson posting on Monday!
Welcome aboard the chip carving train.
data:image/jpg;base64,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


----------



## reggiek

MyChipCarving said:


> *Class Description*
> 
> Hello and welcome to the first (of many ;-) LJ Chip Carving Class.
> I'll be leading you step-by-step through this class which is sure to be a lot of fun.
> 
> *Skill level:* All levels! I will provide instruction every step of the way! Beginners are my specialty . Advanced chip carvers are welcome too. Who knows, you might learn something along the way.
> 
> *Age level:* 12 years and up
> 
> *Tools, equipment needed:*
> Chip carving knife (If you need a knife and order one from the My Chip Carving Store, tell me you're in the LJ Chip Carving Class and I'll sharpen your knife for free! https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Store/store.htm)
> 6×6" basswood or 4×4" basswood any thickness (I will have these available along with practice boards.)
> 
> *Class Description:*
> For this chip carving class, everyone in class will carve one or more quilt squares.
> The carved 6" and 4" squares will be assembled into a finished quilt pattern.
> When your square(s) is completed, I'd like it if you would send your square(s) to me and I'll sell or auction the completed quilt(s).
> I will place the funds received in the My Chip Carving Foundation which was established to assist those who would like to chip carve but don't have the means to do so.
> More foundation info at - https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Foundation/My_Chip_Carving_Foundation.htm
> 
> *Class Outline*
> Here's an outline of class sessions for this project:
> 1. surface prep
> 2. pattern design
> 3. pattern transfer
> 4. chip carving
> 5. removing pattern lines and prep for finishing
> 6. finishing
> 
> *Teaching methods*
> I've had great success teaching chip carving at My Chip Carving using video. I'll be using video in this class along with some written descriptions and pictures to guide you through the process.
> http://www.mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Pages/chip_carving_free_eletter.htm
> 
> I will be providing patterns for our quilt squares suitable for a variety of skill levels. If you would rather design your own pattern, that will be just fine. The choice is yours!
> 
> Questions are welcome because if you have a question about something, it's a good bet that others have the same question. The more interaction we can have back-and-forth, the more enjoyable and informative our class time will be.
> 
> *Class timing*
> We will tentatively plan to complete the class in 6 weeks. We'll flex and bend with this when we see how everyone is doing. If the class moves too slowly for you, no problem - carve more squares!!
> If class moves a bit too quickly for you, you can always catch up later. We won't rush through anything.
> 
> *Cost* - Niente! Zip! Nada! Kosong! Ingenting! Nic!
> 
> Let me hear from you so we can get started soon!
> 
> Marty Leenhouts
> https://www.MyChipCarving.com
> 
> Our quilt(s) won't look exactly like the one shown below. It is pictured to give you an idea of a chip carved quilt.
> The variety we will have with 4" and 6" squares will create a visually stimulating pattern!


First of all….Thank you Marty for making the time to teach such a wonderful art form. You truly are an excellent ambassador for chip carving.

Second, count me in….Having the chance to learn from a craftsman as talented as Marty is a wonderful opportunity….LJ's is such a great place to enhance your woodworking skills…..I do not think there is another site like this…..

Ms Debbie….yes….we must assist those lawyers to save us from ourselves…...So Please folks….please do not drive a car or operate heavy machinery until you know how chip carving will affect you…..Stop chip carving immediately if you notice that you are missing fingers, toes, have blurred vision with night sweats, bleeding from the ears, nose or eyes….inability to obtain and hold an erection, thoughts of suicide or just want the 2012 holocaust to hurry up…..these are serious side effects and should be reported to your doctor immediately….stop chip carving if you find you are suddenly without breath or have feelings of depression and want to carve up the politician on your tv screen…these too are life threatening side effects….you should check with your doctor to see if you are healthy enough to chip carve…....whew…..I give up…there are several pages more of cautions…...(sorry MsD…couldn't resist)


----------



## raynette

MyChipCarving said:


> *Class Description*
> 
> Hello and welcome to the first (of many ;-) LJ Chip Carving Class.
> I'll be leading you step-by-step through this class which is sure to be a lot of fun.
> 
> *Skill level:* All levels! I will provide instruction every step of the way! Beginners are my specialty . Advanced chip carvers are welcome too. Who knows, you might learn something along the way.
> 
> *Age level:* 12 years and up
> 
> *Tools, equipment needed:*
> Chip carving knife (If you need a knife and order one from the My Chip Carving Store, tell me you're in the LJ Chip Carving Class and I'll sharpen your knife for free! https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Store/store.htm)
> 6×6" basswood or 4×4" basswood any thickness (I will have these available along with practice boards.)
> 
> *Class Description:*
> For this chip carving class, everyone in class will carve one or more quilt squares.
> The carved 6" and 4" squares will be assembled into a finished quilt pattern.
> When your square(s) is completed, I'd like it if you would send your square(s) to me and I'll sell or auction the completed quilt(s).
> I will place the funds received in the My Chip Carving Foundation which was established to assist those who would like to chip carve but don't have the means to do so.
> More foundation info at - https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Foundation/My_Chip_Carving_Foundation.htm
> 
> *Class Outline*
> Here's an outline of class sessions for this project:
> 1. surface prep
> 2. pattern design
> 3. pattern transfer
> 4. chip carving
> 5. removing pattern lines and prep for finishing
> 6. finishing
> 
> *Teaching methods*
> I've had great success teaching chip carving at My Chip Carving using video. I'll be using video in this class along with some written descriptions and pictures to guide you through the process.
> http://www.mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Pages/chip_carving_free_eletter.htm
> 
> I will be providing patterns for our quilt squares suitable for a variety of skill levels. If you would rather design your own pattern, that will be just fine. The choice is yours!
> 
> Questions are welcome because if you have a question about something, it's a good bet that others have the same question. The more interaction we can have back-and-forth, the more enjoyable and informative our class time will be.
> 
> *Class timing*
> We will tentatively plan to complete the class in 6 weeks. We'll flex and bend with this when we see how everyone is doing. If the class moves too slowly for you, no problem - carve more squares!!
> If class moves a bit too quickly for you, you can always catch up later. We won't rush through anything.
> 
> *Cost* - Niente! Zip! Nada! Kosong! Ingenting! Nic!
> 
> Let me hear from you so we can get started soon!
> 
> Marty Leenhouts
> https://www.MyChipCarving.com
> 
> Our quilt(s) won't look exactly like the one shown below. It is pictured to give you an idea of a chip carved quilt.
> The variety we will have with 4" and 6" squares will create a visually stimulating pattern!


Looking forward to participating in the quilt class and learning your technique for chip carving. Since Walt G. has retired , any chance that you will be an instructor at Carve-Fest in the future?


----------



## superdav721

MyChipCarving said:


> *Class Description*
> 
> Hello and welcome to the first (of many ;-) LJ Chip Carving Class.
> I'll be leading you step-by-step through this class which is sure to be a lot of fun.
> 
> *Skill level:* All levels! I will provide instruction every step of the way! Beginners are my specialty . Advanced chip carvers are welcome too. Who knows, you might learn something along the way.
> 
> *Age level:* 12 years and up
> 
> *Tools, equipment needed:*
> Chip carving knife (If you need a knife and order one from the My Chip Carving Store, tell me you're in the LJ Chip Carving Class and I'll sharpen your knife for free! https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Store/store.htm)
> 6×6" basswood or 4×4" basswood any thickness (I will have these available along with practice boards.)
> 
> *Class Description:*
> For this chip carving class, everyone in class will carve one or more quilt squares.
> The carved 6" and 4" squares will be assembled into a finished quilt pattern.
> When your square(s) is completed, I'd like it if you would send your square(s) to me and I'll sell or auction the completed quilt(s).
> I will place the funds received in the My Chip Carving Foundation which was established to assist those who would like to chip carve but don't have the means to do so.
> More foundation info at - https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Foundation/My_Chip_Carving_Foundation.htm
> 
> *Class Outline*
> Here's an outline of class sessions for this project:
> 1. surface prep
> 2. pattern design
> 3. pattern transfer
> 4. chip carving
> 5. removing pattern lines and prep for finishing
> 6. finishing
> 
> *Teaching methods*
> I've had great success teaching chip carving at My Chip Carving using video. I'll be using video in this class along with some written descriptions and pictures to guide you through the process.
> http://www.mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Pages/chip_carving_free_eletter.htm
> 
> I will be providing patterns for our quilt squares suitable for a variety of skill levels. If you would rather design your own pattern, that will be just fine. The choice is yours!
> 
> Questions are welcome because if you have a question about something, it's a good bet that others have the same question. The more interaction we can have back-and-forth, the more enjoyable and informative our class time will be.
> 
> *Class timing*
> We will tentatively plan to complete the class in 6 weeks. We'll flex and bend with this when we see how everyone is doing. If the class moves too slowly for you, no problem - carve more squares!!
> If class moves a bit too quickly for you, you can always catch up later. We won't rush through anything.
> 
> *Cost* - Niente! Zip! Nada! Kosong! Ingenting! Nic!
> 
> Let me hear from you so we can get started soon!
> 
> Marty Leenhouts
> https://www.MyChipCarving.com
> 
> Our quilt(s) won't look exactly like the one shown below. It is pictured to give you an idea of a chip carved quilt.
> The variety we will have with 4" and 6" squares will create a visually stimulating pattern!


@reggiek You are the man. Now thats funny!


----------



## MyChipCarving

MyChipCarving said:


> *Class Description*
> 
> Hello and welcome to the first (of many ;-) LJ Chip Carving Class.
> I'll be leading you step-by-step through this class which is sure to be a lot of fun.
> 
> *Skill level:* All levels! I will provide instruction every step of the way! Beginners are my specialty . Advanced chip carvers are welcome too. Who knows, you might learn something along the way.
> 
> *Age level:* 12 years and up
> 
> *Tools, equipment needed:*
> Chip carving knife (If you need a knife and order one from the My Chip Carving Store, tell me you're in the LJ Chip Carving Class and I'll sharpen your knife for free! https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Store/store.htm)
> 6×6" basswood or 4×4" basswood any thickness (I will have these available along with practice boards.)
> 
> *Class Description:*
> For this chip carving class, everyone in class will carve one or more quilt squares.
> The carved 6" and 4" squares will be assembled into a finished quilt pattern.
> When your square(s) is completed, I'd like it if you would send your square(s) to me and I'll sell or auction the completed quilt(s).
> I will place the funds received in the My Chip Carving Foundation which was established to assist those who would like to chip carve but don't have the means to do so.
> More foundation info at - https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Foundation/My_Chip_Carving_Foundation.htm
> 
> *Class Outline*
> Here's an outline of class sessions for this project:
> 1. surface prep
> 2. pattern design
> 3. pattern transfer
> 4. chip carving
> 5. removing pattern lines and prep for finishing
> 6. finishing
> 
> *Teaching methods*
> I've had great success teaching chip carving at My Chip Carving using video. I'll be using video in this class along with some written descriptions and pictures to guide you through the process.
> http://www.mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Pages/chip_carving_free_eletter.htm
> 
> I will be providing patterns for our quilt squares suitable for a variety of skill levels. If you would rather design your own pattern, that will be just fine. The choice is yours!
> 
> Questions are welcome because if you have a question about something, it's a good bet that others have the same question. The more interaction we can have back-and-forth, the more enjoyable and informative our class time will be.
> 
> *Class timing*
> We will tentatively plan to complete the class in 6 weeks. We'll flex and bend with this when we see how everyone is doing. If the class moves too slowly for you, no problem - carve more squares!!
> If class moves a bit too quickly for you, you can always catch up later. We won't rush through anything.
> 
> *Cost* - Niente! Zip! Nada! Kosong! Ingenting! Nic!
> 
> Let me hear from you so we can get started soon!
> 
> Marty Leenhouts
> https://www.MyChipCarving.com
> 
> Our quilt(s) won't look exactly like the one shown below. It is pictured to give you an idea of a chip carved quilt.
> The variety we will have with 4" and 6" squares will create a visually stimulating pattern!


Hi Raynette,
I was asked to teach at Carv-Fest this coming August but I'll be gone during the Fest dates. Rats!
Hopefully in 2012 it will work out. 
Until that time we can make chips together online or at Red Barn Retreats (http://www.RedBarnRetreats.com 

http://www.mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Pages/chip_carving_free_eletter.htm


----------



## hybert2

MyChipCarving said:


> *Class Description*
> 
> Hello and welcome to the first (of many ;-) LJ Chip Carving Class.
> I'll be leading you step-by-step through this class which is sure to be a lot of fun.
> 
> *Skill level:* All levels! I will provide instruction every step of the way! Beginners are my specialty . Advanced chip carvers are welcome too. Who knows, you might learn something along the way.
> 
> *Age level:* 12 years and up
> 
> *Tools, equipment needed:*
> Chip carving knife (If you need a knife and order one from the My Chip Carving Store, tell me you're in the LJ Chip Carving Class and I'll sharpen your knife for free! https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Store/store.htm)
> 6×6" basswood or 4×4" basswood any thickness (I will have these available along with practice boards.)
> 
> *Class Description:*
> For this chip carving class, everyone in class will carve one or more quilt squares.
> The carved 6" and 4" squares will be assembled into a finished quilt pattern.
> When your square(s) is completed, I'd like it if you would send your square(s) to me and I'll sell or auction the completed quilt(s).
> I will place the funds received in the My Chip Carving Foundation which was established to assist those who would like to chip carve but don't have the means to do so.
> More foundation info at - https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Foundation/My_Chip_Carving_Foundation.htm
> 
> *Class Outline*
> Here's an outline of class sessions for this project:
> 1. surface prep
> 2. pattern design
> 3. pattern transfer
> 4. chip carving
> 5. removing pattern lines and prep for finishing
> 6. finishing
> 
> *Teaching methods*
> I've had great success teaching chip carving at My Chip Carving using video. I'll be using video in this class along with some written descriptions and pictures to guide you through the process.
> http://www.mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Pages/chip_carving_free_eletter.htm
> 
> I will be providing patterns for our quilt squares suitable for a variety of skill levels. If you would rather design your own pattern, that will be just fine. The choice is yours!
> 
> Questions are welcome because if you have a question about something, it's a good bet that others have the same question. The more interaction we can have back-and-forth, the more enjoyable and informative our class time will be.
> 
> *Class timing*
> We will tentatively plan to complete the class in 6 weeks. We'll flex and bend with this when we see how everyone is doing. If the class moves too slowly for you, no problem - carve more squares!!
> If class moves a bit too quickly for you, you can always catch up later. We won't rush through anything.
> 
> *Cost* - Niente! Zip! Nada! Kosong! Ingenting! Nic!
> 
> Let me hear from you so we can get started soon!
> 
> Marty Leenhouts
> https://www.MyChipCarving.com
> 
> Our quilt(s) won't look exactly like the one shown below. It is pictured to give you an idea of a chip carved quilt.
> The variety we will have with 4" and 6" squares will create a visually stimulating pattern!


I plan to join you, Marty. What a way to combine some of my favorite activities: chip carving and quilting.


----------



## Bokar

MyChipCarving said:


> *Class Description*
> 
> Hello and welcome to the first (of many ;-) LJ Chip Carving Class.
> I'll be leading you step-by-step through this class which is sure to be a lot of fun.
> 
> *Skill level:* All levels! I will provide instruction every step of the way! Beginners are my specialty . Advanced chip carvers are welcome too. Who knows, you might learn something along the way.
> 
> *Age level:* 12 years and up
> 
> *Tools, equipment needed:*
> Chip carving knife (If you need a knife and order one from the My Chip Carving Store, tell me you're in the LJ Chip Carving Class and I'll sharpen your knife for free! https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Store/store.htm)
> 6×6" basswood or 4×4" basswood any thickness (I will have these available along with practice boards.)
> 
> *Class Description:*
> For this chip carving class, everyone in class will carve one or more quilt squares.
> The carved 6" and 4" squares will be assembled into a finished quilt pattern.
> When your square(s) is completed, I'd like it if you would send your square(s) to me and I'll sell or auction the completed quilt(s).
> I will place the funds received in the My Chip Carving Foundation which was established to assist those who would like to chip carve but don't have the means to do so.
> More foundation info at - https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Foundation/My_Chip_Carving_Foundation.htm
> 
> *Class Outline*
> Here's an outline of class sessions for this project:
> 1. surface prep
> 2. pattern design
> 3. pattern transfer
> 4. chip carving
> 5. removing pattern lines and prep for finishing
> 6. finishing
> 
> *Teaching methods*
> I've had great success teaching chip carving at My Chip Carving using video. I'll be using video in this class along with some written descriptions and pictures to guide you through the process.
> http://www.mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Pages/chip_carving_free_eletter.htm
> 
> I will be providing patterns for our quilt squares suitable for a variety of skill levels. If you would rather design your own pattern, that will be just fine. The choice is yours!
> 
> Questions are welcome because if you have a question about something, it's a good bet that others have the same question. The more interaction we can have back-and-forth, the more enjoyable and informative our class time will be.
> 
> *Class timing*
> We will tentatively plan to complete the class in 6 weeks. We'll flex and bend with this when we see how everyone is doing. If the class moves too slowly for you, no problem - carve more squares!!
> If class moves a bit too quickly for you, you can always catch up later. We won't rush through anything.
> 
> *Cost* - Niente! Zip! Nada! Kosong! Ingenting! Nic!
> 
> Let me hear from you so we can get started soon!
> 
> Marty Leenhouts
> https://www.MyChipCarving.com
> 
> Our quilt(s) won't look exactly like the one shown below. It is pictured to give you an idea of a chip carved quilt.
> The variety we will have with 4" and 6" squares will create a visually stimulating pattern!


Is there something we need to do to sign up for this class?


----------



## MyChipCarving

MyChipCarving said:


> *Class Description*
> 
> Hello and welcome to the first (of many ;-) LJ Chip Carving Class.
> I'll be leading you step-by-step through this class which is sure to be a lot of fun.
> 
> *Skill level:* All levels! I will provide instruction every step of the way! Beginners are my specialty . Advanced chip carvers are welcome too. Who knows, you might learn something along the way.
> 
> *Age level:* 12 years and up
> 
> *Tools, equipment needed:*
> Chip carving knife (If you need a knife and order one from the My Chip Carving Store, tell me you're in the LJ Chip Carving Class and I'll sharpen your knife for free! https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Store/store.htm)
> 6×6" basswood or 4×4" basswood any thickness (I will have these available along with practice boards.)
> 
> *Class Description:*
> For this chip carving class, everyone in class will carve one or more quilt squares.
> The carved 6" and 4" squares will be assembled into a finished quilt pattern.
> When your square(s) is completed, I'd like it if you would send your square(s) to me and I'll sell or auction the completed quilt(s).
> I will place the funds received in the My Chip Carving Foundation which was established to assist those who would like to chip carve but don't have the means to do so.
> More foundation info at - https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Foundation/My_Chip_Carving_Foundation.htm
> 
> *Class Outline*
> Here's an outline of class sessions for this project:
> 1. surface prep
> 2. pattern design
> 3. pattern transfer
> 4. chip carving
> 5. removing pattern lines and prep for finishing
> 6. finishing
> 
> *Teaching methods*
> I've had great success teaching chip carving at My Chip Carving using video. I'll be using video in this class along with some written descriptions and pictures to guide you through the process.
> http://www.mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Pages/chip_carving_free_eletter.htm
> 
> I will be providing patterns for our quilt squares suitable for a variety of skill levels. If you would rather design your own pattern, that will be just fine. The choice is yours!
> 
> Questions are welcome because if you have a question about something, it's a good bet that others have the same question. The more interaction we can have back-and-forth, the more enjoyable and informative our class time will be.
> 
> *Class timing*
> We will tentatively plan to complete the class in 6 weeks. We'll flex and bend with this when we see how everyone is doing. If the class moves too slowly for you, no problem - carve more squares!!
> If class moves a bit too quickly for you, you can always catch up later. We won't rush through anything.
> 
> *Cost* - Niente! Zip! Nada! Kosong! Ingenting! Nic!
> 
> Let me hear from you so we can get started soon!
> 
> Marty Leenhouts
> https://www.MyChipCarving.com
> 
> Our quilt(s) won't look exactly like the one shown below. It is pictured to give you an idea of a chip carved quilt.
> The variety we will have with 4" and 6" squares will create a visually stimulating pattern!


Hey Bokar,
nothing special to do. If you "favorite" this blog you'll always know where to find it. 
Watch for the new class posting to this blog on Monday.
Welcome!


----------



## dot

MyChipCarving said:


> *Class Description*
> 
> Hello and welcome to the first (of many ;-) LJ Chip Carving Class.
> I'll be leading you step-by-step through this class which is sure to be a lot of fun.
> 
> *Skill level:* All levels! I will provide instruction every step of the way! Beginners are my specialty . Advanced chip carvers are welcome too. Who knows, you might learn something along the way.
> 
> *Age level:* 12 years and up
> 
> *Tools, equipment needed:*
> Chip carving knife (If you need a knife and order one from the My Chip Carving Store, tell me you're in the LJ Chip Carving Class and I'll sharpen your knife for free! https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Store/store.htm)
> 6×6" basswood or 4×4" basswood any thickness (I will have these available along with practice boards.)
> 
> *Class Description:*
> For this chip carving class, everyone in class will carve one or more quilt squares.
> The carved 6" and 4" squares will be assembled into a finished quilt pattern.
> When your square(s) is completed, I'd like it if you would send your square(s) to me and I'll sell or auction the completed quilt(s).
> I will place the funds received in the My Chip Carving Foundation which was established to assist those who would like to chip carve but don't have the means to do so.
> More foundation info at - https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Foundation/My_Chip_Carving_Foundation.htm
> 
> *Class Outline*
> Here's an outline of class sessions for this project:
> 1. surface prep
> 2. pattern design
> 3. pattern transfer
> 4. chip carving
> 5. removing pattern lines and prep for finishing
> 6. finishing
> 
> *Teaching methods*
> I've had great success teaching chip carving at My Chip Carving using video. I'll be using video in this class along with some written descriptions and pictures to guide you through the process.
> http://www.mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Pages/chip_carving_free_eletter.htm
> 
> I will be providing patterns for our quilt squares suitable for a variety of skill levels. If you would rather design your own pattern, that will be just fine. The choice is yours!
> 
> Questions are welcome because if you have a question about something, it's a good bet that others have the same question. The more interaction we can have back-and-forth, the more enjoyable and informative our class time will be.
> 
> *Class timing*
> We will tentatively plan to complete the class in 6 weeks. We'll flex and bend with this when we see how everyone is doing. If the class moves too slowly for you, no problem - carve more squares!!
> If class moves a bit too quickly for you, you can always catch up later. We won't rush through anything.
> 
> *Cost* - Niente! Zip! Nada! Kosong! Ingenting! Nic!
> 
> Let me hear from you so we can get started soon!
> 
> Marty Leenhouts
> https://www.MyChipCarving.com
> 
> Our quilt(s) won't look exactly like the one shown below. It is pictured to give you an idea of a chip carved quilt.
> The variety we will have with 4" and 6" squares will create a visually stimulating pattern!


Have knife, have wood, will carve, but super busy, if I have time I will join in have already forwarded the email to a friend. how will I know the whens and wheres etc of how this will proceed? Will we be emailed to know what the schedule is etc. I am a blogger newbie so I dont really know how this works.


----------



## MyChipCarving

MyChipCarving said:


> *Class Description*
> 
> Hello and welcome to the first (of many ;-) LJ Chip Carving Class.
> I'll be leading you step-by-step through this class which is sure to be a lot of fun.
> 
> *Skill level:* All levels! I will provide instruction every step of the way! Beginners are my specialty . Advanced chip carvers are welcome too. Who knows, you might learn something along the way.
> 
> *Age level:* 12 years and up
> 
> *Tools, equipment needed:*
> Chip carving knife (If you need a knife and order one from the My Chip Carving Store, tell me you're in the LJ Chip Carving Class and I'll sharpen your knife for free! https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Store/store.htm)
> 6×6" basswood or 4×4" basswood any thickness (I will have these available along with practice boards.)
> 
> *Class Description:*
> For this chip carving class, everyone in class will carve one or more quilt squares.
> The carved 6" and 4" squares will be assembled into a finished quilt pattern.
> When your square(s) is completed, I'd like it if you would send your square(s) to me and I'll sell or auction the completed quilt(s).
> I will place the funds received in the My Chip Carving Foundation which was established to assist those who would like to chip carve but don't have the means to do so.
> More foundation info at - https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Foundation/My_Chip_Carving_Foundation.htm
> 
> *Class Outline*
> Here's an outline of class sessions for this project:
> 1. surface prep
> 2. pattern design
> 3. pattern transfer
> 4. chip carving
> 5. removing pattern lines and prep for finishing
> 6. finishing
> 
> *Teaching methods*
> I've had great success teaching chip carving at My Chip Carving using video. I'll be using video in this class along with some written descriptions and pictures to guide you through the process.
> http://www.mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Pages/chip_carving_free_eletter.htm
> 
> I will be providing patterns for our quilt squares suitable for a variety of skill levels. If you would rather design your own pattern, that will be just fine. The choice is yours!
> 
> Questions are welcome because if you have a question about something, it's a good bet that others have the same question. The more interaction we can have back-and-forth, the more enjoyable and informative our class time will be.
> 
> *Class timing*
> We will tentatively plan to complete the class in 6 weeks. We'll flex and bend with this when we see how everyone is doing. If the class moves too slowly for you, no problem - carve more squares!!
> If class moves a bit too quickly for you, you can always catch up later. We won't rush through anything.
> 
> *Cost* - Niente! Zip! Nada! Kosong! Ingenting! Nic!
> 
> Let me hear from you so we can get started soon!
> 
> Marty Leenhouts
> https://www.MyChipCarving.com
> 
> Our quilt(s) won't look exactly like the one shown below. It is pictured to give you an idea of a chip carved quilt.
> The variety we will have with 4" and 6" squares will create a visually stimulating pattern!


Hey Dot,
Watch your email for class updates.
Read the other blog postings to learn more about the class.
"favoriting" this blog will keep you in the loop as well.

Glad to have you in class.
Marty


----------



## rich2008

MyChipCarving said:


> *Class Description*
> 
> Hello and welcome to the first (of many ;-) LJ Chip Carving Class.
> I'll be leading you step-by-step through this class which is sure to be a lot of fun.
> 
> *Skill level:* All levels! I will provide instruction every step of the way! Beginners are my specialty . Advanced chip carvers are welcome too. Who knows, you might learn something along the way.
> 
> *Age level:* 12 years and up
> 
> *Tools, equipment needed:*
> Chip carving knife (If you need a knife and order one from the My Chip Carving Store, tell me you're in the LJ Chip Carving Class and I'll sharpen your knife for free! https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Store/store.htm)
> 6×6" basswood or 4×4" basswood any thickness (I will have these available along with practice boards.)
> 
> *Class Description:*
> For this chip carving class, everyone in class will carve one or more quilt squares.
> The carved 6" and 4" squares will be assembled into a finished quilt pattern.
> When your square(s) is completed, I'd like it if you would send your square(s) to me and I'll sell or auction the completed quilt(s).
> I will place the funds received in the My Chip Carving Foundation which was established to assist those who would like to chip carve but don't have the means to do so.
> More foundation info at - https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Foundation/My_Chip_Carving_Foundation.htm
> 
> *Class Outline*
> Here's an outline of class sessions for this project:
> 1. surface prep
> 2. pattern design
> 3. pattern transfer
> 4. chip carving
> 5. removing pattern lines and prep for finishing
> 6. finishing
> 
> *Teaching methods*
> I've had great success teaching chip carving at My Chip Carving using video. I'll be using video in this class along with some written descriptions and pictures to guide you through the process.
> http://www.mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Pages/chip_carving_free_eletter.htm
> 
> I will be providing patterns for our quilt squares suitable for a variety of skill levels. If you would rather design your own pattern, that will be just fine. The choice is yours!
> 
> Questions are welcome because if you have a question about something, it's a good bet that others have the same question. The more interaction we can have back-and-forth, the more enjoyable and informative our class time will be.
> 
> *Class timing*
> We will tentatively plan to complete the class in 6 weeks. We'll flex and bend with this when we see how everyone is doing. If the class moves too slowly for you, no problem - carve more squares!!
> If class moves a bit too quickly for you, you can always catch up later. We won't rush through anything.
> 
> *Cost* - Niente! Zip! Nada! Kosong! Ingenting! Nic!
> 
> Let me hear from you so we can get started soon!
> 
> Marty Leenhouts
> https://www.MyChipCarving.com
> 
> Our quilt(s) won't look exactly like the one shown below. It is pictured to give you an idea of a chip carved quilt.
> The variety we will have with 4" and 6" squares will create a visually stimulating pattern!


Marty;

This sounds like lots of fun. Please count me in. This is a great idea, and I'am sure everyone will enjoy it.

Rich2008


----------



## MsDebbieP

MyChipCarving said:


> *Class Description*
> 
> Hello and welcome to the first (of many ;-) LJ Chip Carving Class.
> I'll be leading you step-by-step through this class which is sure to be a lot of fun.
> 
> *Skill level:* All levels! I will provide instruction every step of the way! Beginners are my specialty . Advanced chip carvers are welcome too. Who knows, you might learn something along the way.
> 
> *Age level:* 12 years and up
> 
> *Tools, equipment needed:*
> Chip carving knife (If you need a knife and order one from the My Chip Carving Store, tell me you're in the LJ Chip Carving Class and I'll sharpen your knife for free! https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Store/store.htm)
> 6×6" basswood or 4×4" basswood any thickness (I will have these available along with practice boards.)
> 
> *Class Description:*
> For this chip carving class, everyone in class will carve one or more quilt squares.
> The carved 6" and 4" squares will be assembled into a finished quilt pattern.
> When your square(s) is completed, I'd like it if you would send your square(s) to me and I'll sell or auction the completed quilt(s).
> I will place the funds received in the My Chip Carving Foundation which was established to assist those who would like to chip carve but don't have the means to do so.
> More foundation info at - https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Foundation/My_Chip_Carving_Foundation.htm
> 
> *Class Outline*
> Here's an outline of class sessions for this project:
> 1. surface prep
> 2. pattern design
> 3. pattern transfer
> 4. chip carving
> 5. removing pattern lines and prep for finishing
> 6. finishing
> 
> *Teaching methods*
> I've had great success teaching chip carving at My Chip Carving using video. I'll be using video in this class along with some written descriptions and pictures to guide you through the process.
> http://www.mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Pages/chip_carving_free_eletter.htm
> 
> I will be providing patterns for our quilt squares suitable for a variety of skill levels. If you would rather design your own pattern, that will be just fine. The choice is yours!
> 
> Questions are welcome because if you have a question about something, it's a good bet that others have the same question. The more interaction we can have back-and-forth, the more enjoyable and informative our class time will be.
> 
> *Class timing*
> We will tentatively plan to complete the class in 6 weeks. We'll flex and bend with this when we see how everyone is doing. If the class moves too slowly for you, no problem - carve more squares!!
> If class moves a bit too quickly for you, you can always catch up later. We won't rush through anything.
> 
> *Cost* - Niente! Zip! Nada! Kosong! Ingenting! Nic!
> 
> Let me hear from you so we can get started soon!
> 
> Marty Leenhouts
> https://www.MyChipCarving.com
> 
> Our quilt(s) won't look exactly like the one shown below. It is pictured to give you an idea of a chip carved quilt.
> The variety we will have with 4" and 6" squares will create a visually stimulating pattern!


reggie-you said that SO much better than I did. Thank you! 
I might just have to copy/paste that for future classes


----------



## RTW

MyChipCarving said:


> *Class Description*
> 
> Hello and welcome to the first (of many ;-) LJ Chip Carving Class.
> I'll be leading you step-by-step through this class which is sure to be a lot of fun.
> 
> *Skill level:* All levels! I will provide instruction every step of the way! Beginners are my specialty . Advanced chip carvers are welcome too. Who knows, you might learn something along the way.
> 
> *Age level:* 12 years and up
> 
> *Tools, equipment needed:*
> Chip carving knife (If you need a knife and order one from the My Chip Carving Store, tell me you're in the LJ Chip Carving Class and I'll sharpen your knife for free! https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Store/store.htm)
> 6×6" basswood or 4×4" basswood any thickness (I will have these available along with practice boards.)
> 
> *Class Description:*
> For this chip carving class, everyone in class will carve one or more quilt squares.
> The carved 6" and 4" squares will be assembled into a finished quilt pattern.
> When your square(s) is completed, I'd like it if you would send your square(s) to me and I'll sell or auction the completed quilt(s).
> I will place the funds received in the My Chip Carving Foundation which was established to assist those who would like to chip carve but don't have the means to do so.
> More foundation info at - https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Foundation/My_Chip_Carving_Foundation.htm
> 
> *Class Outline*
> Here's an outline of class sessions for this project:
> 1. surface prep
> 2. pattern design
> 3. pattern transfer
> 4. chip carving
> 5. removing pattern lines and prep for finishing
> 6. finishing
> 
> *Teaching methods*
> I've had great success teaching chip carving at My Chip Carving using video. I'll be using video in this class along with some written descriptions and pictures to guide you through the process.
> http://www.mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Pages/chip_carving_free_eletter.htm
> 
> I will be providing patterns for our quilt squares suitable for a variety of skill levels. If you would rather design your own pattern, that will be just fine. The choice is yours!
> 
> Questions are welcome because if you have a question about something, it's a good bet that others have the same question. The more interaction we can have back-and-forth, the more enjoyable and informative our class time will be.
> 
> *Class timing*
> We will tentatively plan to complete the class in 6 weeks. We'll flex and bend with this when we see how everyone is doing. If the class moves too slowly for you, no problem - carve more squares!!
> If class moves a bit too quickly for you, you can always catch up later. We won't rush through anything.
> 
> *Cost* - Niente! Zip! Nada! Kosong! Ingenting! Nic!
> 
> Let me hear from you so we can get started soon!
> 
> Marty Leenhouts
> https://www.MyChipCarving.com
> 
> Our quilt(s) won't look exactly like the one shown below. It is pictured to give you an idea of a chip carved quilt.
> The variety we will have with 4" and 6" squares will create a visually stimulating pattern!


Marty,

I am interest in the class. Russ


----------



## Kentuk55

MyChipCarving said:


> *Class Description*
> 
> Hello and welcome to the first (of many ;-) LJ Chip Carving Class.
> I'll be leading you step-by-step through this class which is sure to be a lot of fun.
> 
> *Skill level:* All levels! I will provide instruction every step of the way! Beginners are my specialty . Advanced chip carvers are welcome too. Who knows, you might learn something along the way.
> 
> *Age level:* 12 years and up
> 
> *Tools, equipment needed:*
> Chip carving knife (If you need a knife and order one from the My Chip Carving Store, tell me you're in the LJ Chip Carving Class and I'll sharpen your knife for free! https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Store/store.htm)
> 6×6" basswood or 4×4" basswood any thickness (I will have these available along with practice boards.)
> 
> *Class Description:*
> For this chip carving class, everyone in class will carve one or more quilt squares.
> The carved 6" and 4" squares will be assembled into a finished quilt pattern.
> When your square(s) is completed, I'd like it if you would send your square(s) to me and I'll sell or auction the completed quilt(s).
> I will place the funds received in the My Chip Carving Foundation which was established to assist those who would like to chip carve but don't have the means to do so.
> More foundation info at - https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Foundation/My_Chip_Carving_Foundation.htm
> 
> *Class Outline*
> Here's an outline of class sessions for this project:
> 1. surface prep
> 2. pattern design
> 3. pattern transfer
> 4. chip carving
> 5. removing pattern lines and prep for finishing
> 6. finishing
> 
> *Teaching methods*
> I've had great success teaching chip carving at My Chip Carving using video. I'll be using video in this class along with some written descriptions and pictures to guide you through the process.
> http://www.mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Pages/chip_carving_free_eletter.htm
> 
> I will be providing patterns for our quilt squares suitable for a variety of skill levels. If you would rather design your own pattern, that will be just fine. The choice is yours!
> 
> Questions are welcome because if you have a question about something, it's a good bet that others have the same question. The more interaction we can have back-and-forth, the more enjoyable and informative our class time will be.
> 
> *Class timing*
> We will tentatively plan to complete the class in 6 weeks. We'll flex and bend with this when we see how everyone is doing. If the class moves too slowly for you, no problem - carve more squares!!
> If class moves a bit too quickly for you, you can always catch up later. We won't rush through anything.
> 
> *Cost* - Niente! Zip! Nada! Kosong! Ingenting! Nic!
> 
> Let me hear from you so we can get started soon!
> 
> Marty Leenhouts
> https://www.MyChipCarving.com
> 
> Our quilt(s) won't look exactly like the one shown below. It is pictured to give you an idea of a chip carved quilt.
> The variety we will have with 4" and 6" squares will create a visually stimulating pattern!


Marty: sounds like a great opportunity to learn. I'll give it a shot if I can. I'll give you a call a bit later today


----------



## Akagriff

MyChipCarving said:


> *Class Description*
> 
> Hello and welcome to the first (of many ;-) LJ Chip Carving Class.
> I'll be leading you step-by-step through this class which is sure to be a lot of fun.
> 
> *Skill level:* All levels! I will provide instruction every step of the way! Beginners are my specialty . Advanced chip carvers are welcome too. Who knows, you might learn something along the way.
> 
> *Age level:* 12 years and up
> 
> *Tools, equipment needed:*
> Chip carving knife (If you need a knife and order one from the My Chip Carving Store, tell me you're in the LJ Chip Carving Class and I'll sharpen your knife for free! https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Store/store.htm)
> 6×6" basswood or 4×4" basswood any thickness (I will have these available along with practice boards.)
> 
> *Class Description:*
> For this chip carving class, everyone in class will carve one or more quilt squares.
> The carved 6" and 4" squares will be assembled into a finished quilt pattern.
> When your square(s) is completed, I'd like it if you would send your square(s) to me and I'll sell or auction the completed quilt(s).
> I will place the funds received in the My Chip Carving Foundation which was established to assist those who would like to chip carve but don't have the means to do so.
> More foundation info at - https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Foundation/My_Chip_Carving_Foundation.htm
> 
> *Class Outline*
> Here's an outline of class sessions for this project:
> 1. surface prep
> 2. pattern design
> 3. pattern transfer
> 4. chip carving
> 5. removing pattern lines and prep for finishing
> 6. finishing
> 
> *Teaching methods*
> I've had great success teaching chip carving at My Chip Carving using video. I'll be using video in this class along with some written descriptions and pictures to guide you through the process.
> http://www.mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Pages/chip_carving_free_eletter.htm
> 
> I will be providing patterns for our quilt squares suitable for a variety of skill levels. If you would rather design your own pattern, that will be just fine. The choice is yours!
> 
> Questions are welcome because if you have a question about something, it's a good bet that others have the same question. The more interaction we can have back-and-forth, the more enjoyable and informative our class time will be.
> 
> *Class timing*
> We will tentatively plan to complete the class in 6 weeks. We'll flex and bend with this when we see how everyone is doing. If the class moves too slowly for you, no problem - carve more squares!!
> If class moves a bit too quickly for you, you can always catch up later. We won't rush through anything.
> 
> *Cost* - Niente! Zip! Nada! Kosong! Ingenting! Nic!
> 
> Let me hear from you so we can get started soon!
> 
> Marty Leenhouts
> https://www.MyChipCarving.com
> 
> Our quilt(s) won't look exactly like the one shown below. It is pictured to give you an idea of a chip carved quilt.
> The variety we will have with 4" and 6" squares will create a visually stimulating pattern!


I'm in!


----------



## BobSim

MyChipCarving said:


> *Class Description*
> 
> Hello and welcome to the first (of many ;-) LJ Chip Carving Class.
> I'll be leading you step-by-step through this class which is sure to be a lot of fun.
> 
> *Skill level:* All levels! I will provide instruction every step of the way! Beginners are my specialty . Advanced chip carvers are welcome too. Who knows, you might learn something along the way.
> 
> *Age level:* 12 years and up
> 
> *Tools, equipment needed:*
> Chip carving knife (If you need a knife and order one from the My Chip Carving Store, tell me you're in the LJ Chip Carving Class and I'll sharpen your knife for free! https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Store/store.htm)
> 6×6" basswood or 4×4" basswood any thickness (I will have these available along with practice boards.)
> 
> *Class Description:*
> For this chip carving class, everyone in class will carve one or more quilt squares.
> The carved 6" and 4" squares will be assembled into a finished quilt pattern.
> When your square(s) is completed, I'd like it if you would send your square(s) to me and I'll sell or auction the completed quilt(s).
> I will place the funds received in the My Chip Carving Foundation which was established to assist those who would like to chip carve but don't have the means to do so.
> More foundation info at - https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Foundation/My_Chip_Carving_Foundation.htm
> 
> *Class Outline*
> Here's an outline of class sessions for this project:
> 1. surface prep
> 2. pattern design
> 3. pattern transfer
> 4. chip carving
> 5. removing pattern lines and prep for finishing
> 6. finishing
> 
> *Teaching methods*
> I've had great success teaching chip carving at My Chip Carving using video. I'll be using video in this class along with some written descriptions and pictures to guide you through the process.
> http://www.mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Pages/chip_carving_free_eletter.htm
> 
> I will be providing patterns for our quilt squares suitable for a variety of skill levels. If you would rather design your own pattern, that will be just fine. The choice is yours!
> 
> Questions are welcome because if you have a question about something, it's a good bet that others have the same question. The more interaction we can have back-and-forth, the more enjoyable and informative our class time will be.
> 
> *Class timing*
> We will tentatively plan to complete the class in 6 weeks. We'll flex and bend with this when we see how everyone is doing. If the class moves too slowly for you, no problem - carve more squares!!
> If class moves a bit too quickly for you, you can always catch up later. We won't rush through anything.
> 
> *Cost* - Niente! Zip! Nada! Kosong! Ingenting! Nic!
> 
> Let me hear from you so we can get started soon!
> 
> Marty Leenhouts
> https://www.MyChipCarving.com
> 
> Our quilt(s) won't look exactly like the one shown below. It is pictured to give you an idea of a chip carved quilt.
> The variety we will have with 4" and 6" squares will create a visually stimulating pattern!


Sign me up


----------



## rich2008

MyChipCarving said:


> *Class Description*
> 
> Hello and welcome to the first (of many ;-) LJ Chip Carving Class.
> I'll be leading you step-by-step through this class which is sure to be a lot of fun.
> 
> *Skill level:* All levels! I will provide instruction every step of the way! Beginners are my specialty . Advanced chip carvers are welcome too. Who knows, you might learn something along the way.
> 
> *Age level:* 12 years and up
> 
> *Tools, equipment needed:*
> Chip carving knife (If you need a knife and order one from the My Chip Carving Store, tell me you're in the LJ Chip Carving Class and I'll sharpen your knife for free! https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Store/store.htm)
> 6×6" basswood or 4×4" basswood any thickness (I will have these available along with practice boards.)
> 
> *Class Description:*
> For this chip carving class, everyone in class will carve one or more quilt squares.
> The carved 6" and 4" squares will be assembled into a finished quilt pattern.
> When your square(s) is completed, I'd like it if you would send your square(s) to me and I'll sell or auction the completed quilt(s).
> I will place the funds received in the My Chip Carving Foundation which was established to assist those who would like to chip carve but don't have the means to do so.
> More foundation info at - https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Foundation/My_Chip_Carving_Foundation.htm
> 
> *Class Outline*
> Here's an outline of class sessions for this project:
> 1. surface prep
> 2. pattern design
> 3. pattern transfer
> 4. chip carving
> 5. removing pattern lines and prep for finishing
> 6. finishing
> 
> *Teaching methods*
> I've had great success teaching chip carving at My Chip Carving using video. I'll be using video in this class along with some written descriptions and pictures to guide you through the process.
> http://www.mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Pages/chip_carving_free_eletter.htm
> 
> I will be providing patterns for our quilt squares suitable for a variety of skill levels. If you would rather design your own pattern, that will be just fine. The choice is yours!
> 
> Questions are welcome because if you have a question about something, it's a good bet that others have the same question. The more interaction we can have back-and-forth, the more enjoyable and informative our class time will be.
> 
> *Class timing*
> We will tentatively plan to complete the class in 6 weeks. We'll flex and bend with this when we see how everyone is doing. If the class moves too slowly for you, no problem - carve more squares!!
> If class moves a bit too quickly for you, you can always catch up later. We won't rush through anything.
> 
> *Cost* - Niente! Zip! Nada! Kosong! Ingenting! Nic!
> 
> Let me hear from you so we can get started soon!
> 
> Marty Leenhouts
> https://www.MyChipCarving.com
> 
> Our quilt(s) won't look exactly like the one shown below. It is pictured to give you an idea of a chip carved quilt.
> The variety we will have with 4" and 6" squares will create a visually stimulating pattern!


I would like to add a great idea to this blog. I see some questions have been posted about carving knives. If you are setting up on supplies for this Quilt carving project, please go to Marty's web site and buy his modified chip carving knife. These knives are just simply awesome! I think I have collected almost every chip carving knife out there, and none of them can keep up with Marty's modified knife! They are swiss made, with a flat ground, very thin blade that are just perfect for curves, deep chips, or any chip that needs carving. I think I have 2 of these. These take out lots of frustration when carving, and hold an edge all day long. That is my take on chip carving knives.

See you in class!
Rich


----------



## SusieQ

MyChipCarving said:


> *Class Description*
> 
> Hello and welcome to the first (of many ;-) LJ Chip Carving Class.
> I'll be leading you step-by-step through this class which is sure to be a lot of fun.
> 
> *Skill level:* All levels! I will provide instruction every step of the way! Beginners are my specialty . Advanced chip carvers are welcome too. Who knows, you might learn something along the way.
> 
> *Age level:* 12 years and up
> 
> *Tools, equipment needed:*
> Chip carving knife (If you need a knife and order one from the My Chip Carving Store, tell me you're in the LJ Chip Carving Class and I'll sharpen your knife for free! https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Store/store.htm)
> 6×6" basswood or 4×4" basswood any thickness (I will have these available along with practice boards.)
> 
> *Class Description:*
> For this chip carving class, everyone in class will carve one or more quilt squares.
> The carved 6" and 4" squares will be assembled into a finished quilt pattern.
> When your square(s) is completed, I'd like it if you would send your square(s) to me and I'll sell or auction the completed quilt(s).
> I will place the funds received in the My Chip Carving Foundation which was established to assist those who would like to chip carve but don't have the means to do so.
> More foundation info at - https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Foundation/My_Chip_Carving_Foundation.htm
> 
> *Class Outline*
> Here's an outline of class sessions for this project:
> 1. surface prep
> 2. pattern design
> 3. pattern transfer
> 4. chip carving
> 5. removing pattern lines and prep for finishing
> 6. finishing
> 
> *Teaching methods*
> I've had great success teaching chip carving at My Chip Carving using video. I'll be using video in this class along with some written descriptions and pictures to guide you through the process.
> http://www.mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Pages/chip_carving_free_eletter.htm
> 
> I will be providing patterns for our quilt squares suitable for a variety of skill levels. If you would rather design your own pattern, that will be just fine. The choice is yours!
> 
> Questions are welcome because if you have a question about something, it's a good bet that others have the same question. The more interaction we can have back-and-forth, the more enjoyable and informative our class time will be.
> 
> *Class timing*
> We will tentatively plan to complete the class in 6 weeks. We'll flex and bend with this when we see how everyone is doing. If the class moves too slowly for you, no problem - carve more squares!!
> If class moves a bit too quickly for you, you can always catch up later. We won't rush through anything.
> 
> *Cost* - Niente! Zip! Nada! Kosong! Ingenting! Nic!
> 
> Let me hear from you so we can get started soon!
> 
> Marty Leenhouts
> https://www.MyChipCarving.com
> 
> Our quilt(s) won't look exactly like the one shown below. It is pictured to give you an idea of a chip carved quilt.
> The variety we will have with 4" and 6" squares will create a visually stimulating pattern!


Marty-Sounds good to me-even if I can't watch all the videos I can certainly carve up some squares-it's for a great cause….


----------



## lovestoys

MyChipCarving said:


> *Class Description*
> 
> Hello and welcome to the first (of many ;-) LJ Chip Carving Class.
> I'll be leading you step-by-step through this class which is sure to be a lot of fun.
> 
> *Skill level:* All levels! I will provide instruction every step of the way! Beginners are my specialty . Advanced chip carvers are welcome too. Who knows, you might learn something along the way.
> 
> *Age level:* 12 years and up
> 
> *Tools, equipment needed:*
> Chip carving knife (If you need a knife and order one from the My Chip Carving Store, tell me you're in the LJ Chip Carving Class and I'll sharpen your knife for free! https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Store/store.htm)
> 6×6" basswood or 4×4" basswood any thickness (I will have these available along with practice boards.)
> 
> *Class Description:*
> For this chip carving class, everyone in class will carve one or more quilt squares.
> The carved 6" and 4" squares will be assembled into a finished quilt pattern.
> When your square(s) is completed, I'd like it if you would send your square(s) to me and I'll sell or auction the completed quilt(s).
> I will place the funds received in the My Chip Carving Foundation which was established to assist those who would like to chip carve but don't have the means to do so.
> More foundation info at - https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Foundation/My_Chip_Carving_Foundation.htm
> 
> *Class Outline*
> Here's an outline of class sessions for this project:
> 1. surface prep
> 2. pattern design
> 3. pattern transfer
> 4. chip carving
> 5. removing pattern lines and prep for finishing
> 6. finishing
> 
> *Teaching methods*
> I've had great success teaching chip carving at My Chip Carving using video. I'll be using video in this class along with some written descriptions and pictures to guide you through the process.
> http://www.mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Pages/chip_carving_free_eletter.htm
> 
> I will be providing patterns for our quilt squares suitable for a variety of skill levels. If you would rather design your own pattern, that will be just fine. The choice is yours!
> 
> Questions are welcome because if you have a question about something, it's a good bet that others have the same question. The more interaction we can have back-and-forth, the more enjoyable and informative our class time will be.
> 
> *Class timing*
> We will tentatively plan to complete the class in 6 weeks. We'll flex and bend with this when we see how everyone is doing. If the class moves too slowly for you, no problem - carve more squares!!
> If class moves a bit too quickly for you, you can always catch up later. We won't rush through anything.
> 
> *Cost* - Niente! Zip! Nada! Kosong! Ingenting! Nic!
> 
> Let me hear from you so we can get started soon!
> 
> Marty Leenhouts
> https://www.MyChipCarving.com
> 
> Our quilt(s) won't look exactly like the one shown below. It is pictured to give you an idea of a chip carved quilt.
> The variety we will have with 4" and 6" squares will create a visually stimulating pattern!


Hey Marty - I'm in!


----------



## panzercpa

MyChipCarving said:


> *Class Description*
> 
> Hello and welcome to the first (of many ;-) LJ Chip Carving Class.
> I'll be leading you step-by-step through this class which is sure to be a lot of fun.
> 
> *Skill level:* All levels! I will provide instruction every step of the way! Beginners are my specialty . Advanced chip carvers are welcome too. Who knows, you might learn something along the way.
> 
> *Age level:* 12 years and up
> 
> *Tools, equipment needed:*
> Chip carving knife (If you need a knife and order one from the My Chip Carving Store, tell me you're in the LJ Chip Carving Class and I'll sharpen your knife for free! https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Store/store.htm)
> 6×6" basswood or 4×4" basswood any thickness (I will have these available along with practice boards.)
> 
> *Class Description:*
> For this chip carving class, everyone in class will carve one or more quilt squares.
> The carved 6" and 4" squares will be assembled into a finished quilt pattern.
> When your square(s) is completed, I'd like it if you would send your square(s) to me and I'll sell or auction the completed quilt(s).
> I will place the funds received in the My Chip Carving Foundation which was established to assist those who would like to chip carve but don't have the means to do so.
> More foundation info at - https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Foundation/My_Chip_Carving_Foundation.htm
> 
> *Class Outline*
> Here's an outline of class sessions for this project:
> 1. surface prep
> 2. pattern design
> 3. pattern transfer
> 4. chip carving
> 5. removing pattern lines and prep for finishing
> 6. finishing
> 
> *Teaching methods*
> I've had great success teaching chip carving at My Chip Carving using video. I'll be using video in this class along with some written descriptions and pictures to guide you through the process.
> http://www.mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Pages/chip_carving_free_eletter.htm
> 
> I will be providing patterns for our quilt squares suitable for a variety of skill levels. If you would rather design your own pattern, that will be just fine. The choice is yours!
> 
> Questions are welcome because if you have a question about something, it's a good bet that others have the same question. The more interaction we can have back-and-forth, the more enjoyable and informative our class time will be.
> 
> *Class timing*
> We will tentatively plan to complete the class in 6 weeks. We'll flex and bend with this when we see how everyone is doing. If the class moves too slowly for you, no problem - carve more squares!!
> If class moves a bit too quickly for you, you can always catch up later. We won't rush through anything.
> 
> *Cost* - Niente! Zip! Nada! Kosong! Ingenting! Nic!
> 
> Let me hear from you so we can get started soon!
> 
> Marty Leenhouts
> https://www.MyChipCarving.com
> 
> Our quilt(s) won't look exactly like the one shown below. It is pictured to give you an idea of a chip carved quilt.
> The variety we will have with 4" and 6" squares will create a visually stimulating pattern!


I'm in.

Mark in Houston TX


----------



## KenLois

MyChipCarving said:


> *Class Description*
> 
> Hello and welcome to the first (of many ;-) LJ Chip Carving Class.
> I'll be leading you step-by-step through this class which is sure to be a lot of fun.
> 
> *Skill level:* All levels! I will provide instruction every step of the way! Beginners are my specialty . Advanced chip carvers are welcome too. Who knows, you might learn something along the way.
> 
> *Age level:* 12 years and up
> 
> *Tools, equipment needed:*
> Chip carving knife (If you need a knife and order one from the My Chip Carving Store, tell me you're in the LJ Chip Carving Class and I'll sharpen your knife for free! https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Store/store.htm)
> 6×6" basswood or 4×4" basswood any thickness (I will have these available along with practice boards.)
> 
> *Class Description:*
> For this chip carving class, everyone in class will carve one or more quilt squares.
> The carved 6" and 4" squares will be assembled into a finished quilt pattern.
> When your square(s) is completed, I'd like it if you would send your square(s) to me and I'll sell or auction the completed quilt(s).
> I will place the funds received in the My Chip Carving Foundation which was established to assist those who would like to chip carve but don't have the means to do so.
> More foundation info at - https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Foundation/My_Chip_Carving_Foundation.htm
> 
> *Class Outline*
> Here's an outline of class sessions for this project:
> 1. surface prep
> 2. pattern design
> 3. pattern transfer
> 4. chip carving
> 5. removing pattern lines and prep for finishing
> 6. finishing
> 
> *Teaching methods*
> I've had great success teaching chip carving at My Chip Carving using video. I'll be using video in this class along with some written descriptions and pictures to guide you through the process.
> http://www.mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Pages/chip_carving_free_eletter.htm
> 
> I will be providing patterns for our quilt squares suitable for a variety of skill levels. If you would rather design your own pattern, that will be just fine. The choice is yours!
> 
> Questions are welcome because if you have a question about something, it's a good bet that others have the same question. The more interaction we can have back-and-forth, the more enjoyable and informative our class time will be.
> 
> *Class timing*
> We will tentatively plan to complete the class in 6 weeks. We'll flex and bend with this when we see how everyone is doing. If the class moves too slowly for you, no problem - carve more squares!!
> If class moves a bit too quickly for you, you can always catch up later. We won't rush through anything.
> 
> *Cost* - Niente! Zip! Nada! Kosong! Ingenting! Nic!
> 
> Let me hear from you so we can get started soon!
> 
> Marty Leenhouts
> https://www.MyChipCarving.com
> 
> Our quilt(s) won't look exactly like the one shown below. It is pictured to give you an idea of a chip carved quilt.
> The variety we will have with 4" and 6" squares will create a visually stimulating pattern!


Looking forward to it.


----------



## superdav721

MyChipCarving said:


> *Class Description*
> 
> Hello and welcome to the first (of many ;-) LJ Chip Carving Class.
> I'll be leading you step-by-step through this class which is sure to be a lot of fun.
> 
> *Skill level:* All levels! I will provide instruction every step of the way! Beginners are my specialty . Advanced chip carvers are welcome too. Who knows, you might learn something along the way.
> 
> *Age level:* 12 years and up
> 
> *Tools, equipment needed:*
> Chip carving knife (If you need a knife and order one from the My Chip Carving Store, tell me you're in the LJ Chip Carving Class and I'll sharpen your knife for free! https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Store/store.htm)
> 6×6" basswood or 4×4" basswood any thickness (I will have these available along with practice boards.)
> 
> *Class Description:*
> For this chip carving class, everyone in class will carve one or more quilt squares.
> The carved 6" and 4" squares will be assembled into a finished quilt pattern.
> When your square(s) is completed, I'd like it if you would send your square(s) to me and I'll sell or auction the completed quilt(s).
> I will place the funds received in the My Chip Carving Foundation which was established to assist those who would like to chip carve but don't have the means to do so.
> More foundation info at - https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Foundation/My_Chip_Carving_Foundation.htm
> 
> *Class Outline*
> Here's an outline of class sessions for this project:
> 1. surface prep
> 2. pattern design
> 3. pattern transfer
> 4. chip carving
> 5. removing pattern lines and prep for finishing
> 6. finishing
> 
> *Teaching methods*
> I've had great success teaching chip carving at My Chip Carving using video. I'll be using video in this class along with some written descriptions and pictures to guide you through the process.
> http://www.mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Pages/chip_carving_free_eletter.htm
> 
> I will be providing patterns for our quilt squares suitable for a variety of skill levels. If you would rather design your own pattern, that will be just fine. The choice is yours!
> 
> Questions are welcome because if you have a question about something, it's a good bet that others have the same question. The more interaction we can have back-and-forth, the more enjoyable and informative our class time will be.
> 
> *Class timing*
> We will tentatively plan to complete the class in 6 weeks. We'll flex and bend with this when we see how everyone is doing. If the class moves too slowly for you, no problem - carve more squares!!
> If class moves a bit too quickly for you, you can always catch up later. We won't rush through anything.
> 
> *Cost* - Niente! Zip! Nada! Kosong! Ingenting! Nic!
> 
> Let me hear from you so we can get started soon!
> 
> Marty Leenhouts
> https://www.MyChipCarving.com
> 
> Our quilt(s) won't look exactly like the one shown below. It is pictured to give you an idea of a chip carved quilt.
> The variety we will have with 4" and 6" squares will create a visually stimulating pattern!


KenLois you have only been here 67 min. and looking at you avatar, ohhhhh are you the teacher?


----------



## Chips344

MyChipCarving said:


> *Class Description*
> 
> Hello and welcome to the first (of many ;-) LJ Chip Carving Class.
> I'll be leading you step-by-step through this class which is sure to be a lot of fun.
> 
> *Skill level:* All levels! I will provide instruction every step of the way! Beginners are my specialty . Advanced chip carvers are welcome too. Who knows, you might learn something along the way.
> 
> *Age level:* 12 years and up
> 
> *Tools, equipment needed:*
> Chip carving knife (If you need a knife and order one from the My Chip Carving Store, tell me you're in the LJ Chip Carving Class and I'll sharpen your knife for free! https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Store/store.htm)
> 6×6" basswood or 4×4" basswood any thickness (I will have these available along with practice boards.)
> 
> *Class Description:*
> For this chip carving class, everyone in class will carve one or more quilt squares.
> The carved 6" and 4" squares will be assembled into a finished quilt pattern.
> When your square(s) is completed, I'd like it if you would send your square(s) to me and I'll sell or auction the completed quilt(s).
> I will place the funds received in the My Chip Carving Foundation which was established to assist those who would like to chip carve but don't have the means to do so.
> More foundation info at - https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Foundation/My_Chip_Carving_Foundation.htm
> 
> *Class Outline*
> Here's an outline of class sessions for this project:
> 1. surface prep
> 2. pattern design
> 3. pattern transfer
> 4. chip carving
> 5. removing pattern lines and prep for finishing
> 6. finishing
> 
> *Teaching methods*
> I've had great success teaching chip carving at My Chip Carving using video. I'll be using video in this class along with some written descriptions and pictures to guide you through the process.
> http://www.mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Pages/chip_carving_free_eletter.htm
> 
> I will be providing patterns for our quilt squares suitable for a variety of skill levels. If you would rather design your own pattern, that will be just fine. The choice is yours!
> 
> Questions are welcome because if you have a question about something, it's a good bet that others have the same question. The more interaction we can have back-and-forth, the more enjoyable and informative our class time will be.
> 
> *Class timing*
> We will tentatively plan to complete the class in 6 weeks. We'll flex and bend with this when we see how everyone is doing. If the class moves too slowly for you, no problem - carve more squares!!
> If class moves a bit too quickly for you, you can always catch up later. We won't rush through anything.
> 
> *Cost* - Niente! Zip! Nada! Kosong! Ingenting! Nic!
> 
> Let me hear from you so we can get started soon!
> 
> Marty Leenhouts
> https://www.MyChipCarving.com
> 
> Our quilt(s) won't look exactly like the one shown below. It is pictured to give you an idea of a chip carved quilt.
> The variety we will have with 4" and 6" squares will create a visually stimulating pattern!


Count me in.


----------



## heidy

MyChipCarving said:


> *Class Description*
> 
> Hello and welcome to the first (of many ;-) LJ Chip Carving Class.
> I'll be leading you step-by-step through this class which is sure to be a lot of fun.
> 
> *Skill level:* All levels! I will provide instruction every step of the way! Beginners are my specialty . Advanced chip carvers are welcome too. Who knows, you might learn something along the way.
> 
> *Age level:* 12 years and up
> 
> *Tools, equipment needed:*
> Chip carving knife (If you need a knife and order one from the My Chip Carving Store, tell me you're in the LJ Chip Carving Class and I'll sharpen your knife for free! https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Store/store.htm)
> 6×6" basswood or 4×4" basswood any thickness (I will have these available along with practice boards.)
> 
> *Class Description:*
> For this chip carving class, everyone in class will carve one or more quilt squares.
> The carved 6" and 4" squares will be assembled into a finished quilt pattern.
> When your square(s) is completed, I'd like it if you would send your square(s) to me and I'll sell or auction the completed quilt(s).
> I will place the funds received in the My Chip Carving Foundation which was established to assist those who would like to chip carve but don't have the means to do so.
> More foundation info at - https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Foundation/My_Chip_Carving_Foundation.htm
> 
> *Class Outline*
> Here's an outline of class sessions for this project:
> 1. surface prep
> 2. pattern design
> 3. pattern transfer
> 4. chip carving
> 5. removing pattern lines and prep for finishing
> 6. finishing
> 
> *Teaching methods*
> I've had great success teaching chip carving at My Chip Carving using video. I'll be using video in this class along with some written descriptions and pictures to guide you through the process.
> http://www.mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Pages/chip_carving_free_eletter.htm
> 
> I will be providing patterns for our quilt squares suitable for a variety of skill levels. If you would rather design your own pattern, that will be just fine. The choice is yours!
> 
> Questions are welcome because if you have a question about something, it's a good bet that others have the same question. The more interaction we can have back-and-forth, the more enjoyable and informative our class time will be.
> 
> *Class timing*
> We will tentatively plan to complete the class in 6 weeks. We'll flex and bend with this when we see how everyone is doing. If the class moves too slowly for you, no problem - carve more squares!!
> If class moves a bit too quickly for you, you can always catch up later. We won't rush through anything.
> 
> *Cost* - Niente! Zip! Nada! Kosong! Ingenting! Nic!
> 
> Let me hear from you so we can get started soon!
> 
> Marty Leenhouts
> https://www.MyChipCarving.com
> 
> Our quilt(s) won't look exactly like the one shown below. It is pictured to give you an idea of a chip carved quilt.
> The variety we will have with 4" and 6" squares will create a visually stimulating pattern!


Hi!

Is it too late to start attending the class now? If not, please tell me the time when it is running. I am in Finland, so it's definitely a different time zone.

Thanks,
Heidy


----------



## MyChipCarving

MyChipCarving said:


> *Class Description*
> 
> Hello and welcome to the first (of many ;-) LJ Chip Carving Class.
> I'll be leading you step-by-step through this class which is sure to be a lot of fun.
> 
> *Skill level:* All levels! I will provide instruction every step of the way! Beginners are my specialty . Advanced chip carvers are welcome too. Who knows, you might learn something along the way.
> 
> *Age level:* 12 years and up
> 
> *Tools, equipment needed:*
> Chip carving knife (If you need a knife and order one from the My Chip Carving Store, tell me you're in the LJ Chip Carving Class and I'll sharpen your knife for free! https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Store/store.htm)
> 6×6" basswood or 4×4" basswood any thickness (I will have these available along with practice boards.)
> 
> *Class Description:*
> For this chip carving class, everyone in class will carve one or more quilt squares.
> The carved 6" and 4" squares will be assembled into a finished quilt pattern.
> When your square(s) is completed, I'd like it if you would send your square(s) to me and I'll sell or auction the completed quilt(s).
> I will place the funds received in the My Chip Carving Foundation which was established to assist those who would like to chip carve but don't have the means to do so.
> More foundation info at - https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Foundation/My_Chip_Carving_Foundation.htm
> 
> *Class Outline*
> Here's an outline of class sessions for this project:
> 1. surface prep
> 2. pattern design
> 3. pattern transfer
> 4. chip carving
> 5. removing pattern lines and prep for finishing
> 6. finishing
> 
> *Teaching methods*
> I've had great success teaching chip carving at My Chip Carving using video. I'll be using video in this class along with some written descriptions and pictures to guide you through the process.
> http://www.mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Pages/chip_carving_free_eletter.htm
> 
> I will be providing patterns for our quilt squares suitable for a variety of skill levels. If you would rather design your own pattern, that will be just fine. The choice is yours!
> 
> Questions are welcome because if you have a question about something, it's a good bet that others have the same question. The more interaction we can have back-and-forth, the more enjoyable and informative our class time will be.
> 
> *Class timing*
> We will tentatively plan to complete the class in 6 weeks. We'll flex and bend with this when we see how everyone is doing. If the class moves too slowly for you, no problem - carve more squares!!
> If class moves a bit too quickly for you, you can always catch up later. We won't rush through anything.
> 
> *Cost* - Niente! Zip! Nada! Kosong! Ingenting! Nic!
> 
> Let me hear from you so we can get started soon!
> 
> Marty Leenhouts
> https://www.MyChipCarving.com
> 
> Our quilt(s) won't look exactly like the one shown below. It is pictured to give you an idea of a chip carved quilt.
> The variety we will have with 4" and 6" squares will create a visually stimulating pattern!


Hello Heidy,
Welcome to class! Time zones are no problem for this class. You can look at the lessons and follow along when the time is best for you.
The first lesson was posted yesterday, March 7th.
Look at the blog posting to view the lesson.
Marty
My Chip Carving


----------



## jump96

MyChipCarving said:


> *Class Description*
> 
> Hello and welcome to the first (of many ;-) LJ Chip Carving Class.
> I'll be leading you step-by-step through this class which is sure to be a lot of fun.
> 
> *Skill level:* All levels! I will provide instruction every step of the way! Beginners are my specialty . Advanced chip carvers are welcome too. Who knows, you might learn something along the way.
> 
> *Age level:* 12 years and up
> 
> *Tools, equipment needed:*
> Chip carving knife (If you need a knife and order one from the My Chip Carving Store, tell me you're in the LJ Chip Carving Class and I'll sharpen your knife for free! https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Store/store.htm)
> 6×6" basswood or 4×4" basswood any thickness (I will have these available along with practice boards.)
> 
> *Class Description:*
> For this chip carving class, everyone in class will carve one or more quilt squares.
> The carved 6" and 4" squares will be assembled into a finished quilt pattern.
> When your square(s) is completed, I'd like it if you would send your square(s) to me and I'll sell or auction the completed quilt(s).
> I will place the funds received in the My Chip Carving Foundation which was established to assist those who would like to chip carve but don't have the means to do so.
> More foundation info at - https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Foundation/My_Chip_Carving_Foundation.htm
> 
> *Class Outline*
> Here's an outline of class sessions for this project:
> 1. surface prep
> 2. pattern design
> 3. pattern transfer
> 4. chip carving
> 5. removing pattern lines and prep for finishing
> 6. finishing
> 
> *Teaching methods*
> I've had great success teaching chip carving at My Chip Carving using video. I'll be using video in this class along with some written descriptions and pictures to guide you through the process.
> http://www.mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Pages/chip_carving_free_eletter.htm
> 
> I will be providing patterns for our quilt squares suitable for a variety of skill levels. If you would rather design your own pattern, that will be just fine. The choice is yours!
> 
> Questions are welcome because if you have a question about something, it's a good bet that others have the same question. The more interaction we can have back-and-forth, the more enjoyable and informative our class time will be.
> 
> *Class timing*
> We will tentatively plan to complete the class in 6 weeks. We'll flex and bend with this when we see how everyone is doing. If the class moves too slowly for you, no problem - carve more squares!!
> If class moves a bit too quickly for you, you can always catch up later. We won't rush through anything.
> 
> *Cost* - Niente! Zip! Nada! Kosong! Ingenting! Nic!
> 
> Let me hear from you so we can get started soon!
> 
> Marty Leenhouts
> https://www.MyChipCarving.com
> 
> Our quilt(s) won't look exactly like the one shown below. It is pictured to give you an idea of a chip carved quilt.
> The variety we will have with 4" and 6" squares will create a visually stimulating pattern!


Hi Marty, a project from preparation to finish sounds exciting. Look forward to it.


----------



## wiccanwoodworker

MyChipCarving said:


> *Class Description*
> 
> Hello and welcome to the first (of many ;-) LJ Chip Carving Class.
> I'll be leading you step-by-step through this class which is sure to be a lot of fun.
> 
> *Skill level:* All levels! I will provide instruction every step of the way! Beginners are my specialty . Advanced chip carvers are welcome too. Who knows, you might learn something along the way.
> 
> *Age level:* 12 years and up
> 
> *Tools, equipment needed:*
> Chip carving knife (If you need a knife and order one from the My Chip Carving Store, tell me you're in the LJ Chip Carving Class and I'll sharpen your knife for free! https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Store/store.htm)
> 6×6" basswood or 4×4" basswood any thickness (I will have these available along with practice boards.)
> 
> *Class Description:*
> For this chip carving class, everyone in class will carve one or more quilt squares.
> The carved 6" and 4" squares will be assembled into a finished quilt pattern.
> When your square(s) is completed, I'd like it if you would send your square(s) to me and I'll sell or auction the completed quilt(s).
> I will place the funds received in the My Chip Carving Foundation which was established to assist those who would like to chip carve but don't have the means to do so.
> More foundation info at - https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Foundation/My_Chip_Carving_Foundation.htm
> 
> *Class Outline*
> Here's an outline of class sessions for this project:
> 1. surface prep
> 2. pattern design
> 3. pattern transfer
> 4. chip carving
> 5. removing pattern lines and prep for finishing
> 6. finishing
> 
> *Teaching methods*
> I've had great success teaching chip carving at My Chip Carving using video. I'll be using video in this class along with some written descriptions and pictures to guide you through the process.
> http://www.mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Pages/chip_carving_free_eletter.htm
> 
> I will be providing patterns for our quilt squares suitable for a variety of skill levels. If you would rather design your own pattern, that will be just fine. The choice is yours!
> 
> Questions are welcome because if you have a question about something, it's a good bet that others have the same question. The more interaction we can have back-and-forth, the more enjoyable and informative our class time will be.
> 
> *Class timing*
> We will tentatively plan to complete the class in 6 weeks. We'll flex and bend with this when we see how everyone is doing. If the class moves too slowly for you, no problem - carve more squares!!
> If class moves a bit too quickly for you, you can always catch up later. We won't rush through anything.
> 
> *Cost* - Niente! Zip! Nada! Kosong! Ingenting! Nic!
> 
> Let me hear from you so we can get started soon!
> 
> Marty Leenhouts
> https://www.MyChipCarving.com
> 
> Our quilt(s) won't look exactly like the one shown below. It is pictured to give you an idea of a chip carved quilt.
> The variety we will have with 4" and 6" squares will create a visually stimulating pattern!


I'm in Marty, ready to quilt. Sharp knives and sanded squares.


----------



## Gerry0

MyChipCarving said:


> *Class Description*
> 
> Hello and welcome to the first (of many ;-) LJ Chip Carving Class.
> I'll be leading you step-by-step through this class which is sure to be a lot of fun.
> 
> *Skill level:* All levels! I will provide instruction every step of the way! Beginners are my specialty . Advanced chip carvers are welcome too. Who knows, you might learn something along the way.
> 
> *Age level:* 12 years and up
> 
> *Tools, equipment needed:*
> Chip carving knife (If you need a knife and order one from the My Chip Carving Store, tell me you're in the LJ Chip Carving Class and I'll sharpen your knife for free! https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Store/store.htm)
> 6×6" basswood or 4×4" basswood any thickness (I will have these available along with practice boards.)
> 
> *Class Description:*
> For this chip carving class, everyone in class will carve one or more quilt squares.
> The carved 6" and 4" squares will be assembled into a finished quilt pattern.
> When your square(s) is completed, I'd like it if you would send your square(s) to me and I'll sell or auction the completed quilt(s).
> I will place the funds received in the My Chip Carving Foundation which was established to assist those who would like to chip carve but don't have the means to do so.
> More foundation info at - https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Foundation/My_Chip_Carving_Foundation.htm
> 
> *Class Outline*
> Here's an outline of class sessions for this project:
> 1. surface prep
> 2. pattern design
> 3. pattern transfer
> 4. chip carving
> 5. removing pattern lines and prep for finishing
> 6. finishing
> 
> *Teaching methods*
> I've had great success teaching chip carving at My Chip Carving using video. I'll be using video in this class along with some written descriptions and pictures to guide you through the process.
> http://www.mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Pages/chip_carving_free_eletter.htm
> 
> I will be providing patterns for our quilt squares suitable for a variety of skill levels. If you would rather design your own pattern, that will be just fine. The choice is yours!
> 
> Questions are welcome because if you have a question about something, it's a good bet that others have the same question. The more interaction we can have back-and-forth, the more enjoyable and informative our class time will be.
> 
> *Class timing*
> We will tentatively plan to complete the class in 6 weeks. We'll flex and bend with this when we see how everyone is doing. If the class moves too slowly for you, no problem - carve more squares!!
> If class moves a bit too quickly for you, you can always catch up later. We won't rush through anything.
> 
> *Cost* - Niente! Zip! Nada! Kosong! Ingenting! Nic!
> 
> Let me hear from you so we can get started soon!
> 
> Marty Leenhouts
> https://www.MyChipCarving.com
> 
> Our quilt(s) won't look exactly like the one shown below. It is pictured to give you an idea of a chip carved quilt.
> The variety we will have with 4" and 6" squares will create a visually stimulating pattern!


Hi Marty, when the second lesson it's going to be available? ;-)


----------



## MyChipCarving

MyChipCarving said:


> *Class Description*
> 
> Hello and welcome to the first (of many ;-) LJ Chip Carving Class.
> I'll be leading you step-by-step through this class which is sure to be a lot of fun.
> 
> *Skill level:* All levels! I will provide instruction every step of the way! Beginners are my specialty . Advanced chip carvers are welcome too. Who knows, you might learn something along the way.
> 
> *Age level:* 12 years and up
> 
> *Tools, equipment needed:*
> Chip carving knife (If you need a knife and order one from the My Chip Carving Store, tell me you're in the LJ Chip Carving Class and I'll sharpen your knife for free! https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Store/store.htm)
> 6×6" basswood or 4×4" basswood any thickness (I will have these available along with practice boards.)
> 
> *Class Description:*
> For this chip carving class, everyone in class will carve one or more quilt squares.
> The carved 6" and 4" squares will be assembled into a finished quilt pattern.
> When your square(s) is completed, I'd like it if you would send your square(s) to me and I'll sell or auction the completed quilt(s).
> I will place the funds received in the My Chip Carving Foundation which was established to assist those who would like to chip carve but don't have the means to do so.
> More foundation info at - https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Foundation/My_Chip_Carving_Foundation.htm
> 
> *Class Outline*
> Here's an outline of class sessions for this project:
> 1. surface prep
> 2. pattern design
> 3. pattern transfer
> 4. chip carving
> 5. removing pattern lines and prep for finishing
> 6. finishing
> 
> *Teaching methods*
> I've had great success teaching chip carving at My Chip Carving using video. I'll be using video in this class along with some written descriptions and pictures to guide you through the process.
> http://www.mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Pages/chip_carving_free_eletter.htm
> 
> I will be providing patterns for our quilt squares suitable for a variety of skill levels. If you would rather design your own pattern, that will be just fine. The choice is yours!
> 
> Questions are welcome because if you have a question about something, it's a good bet that others have the same question. The more interaction we can have back-and-forth, the more enjoyable and informative our class time will be.
> 
> *Class timing*
> We will tentatively plan to complete the class in 6 weeks. We'll flex and bend with this when we see how everyone is doing. If the class moves too slowly for you, no problem - carve more squares!!
> If class moves a bit too quickly for you, you can always catch up later. We won't rush through anything.
> 
> *Cost* - Niente! Zip! Nada! Kosong! Ingenting! Nic!
> 
> Let me hear from you so we can get started soon!
> 
> Marty Leenhouts
> https://www.MyChipCarving.com
> 
> Our quilt(s) won't look exactly like the one shown below. It is pictured to give you an idea of a chip carved quilt.
> The variety we will have with 4" and 6" squares will create a visually stimulating pattern!


Hi Gerry,
Even though the first lesson was quite short and very straightforward, I want to give everyone enough time to get their wood ready before pushing ahead. 
Look for the next lesson in a couple of days.
I'm glad you're eager to move on!

One tip for you while waiting for the next lesson, is to visit the My Chip Carving Membership site where you'll find plenty of lessons to watch. 
Click here for Membership info
Click here to sign up

Marty
My Chip Carving


----------



## jacksgrands

MyChipCarving said:


> *Class Description*
> 
> Hello and welcome to the first (of many ;-) LJ Chip Carving Class.
> I'll be leading you step-by-step through this class which is sure to be a lot of fun.
> 
> *Skill level:* All levels! I will provide instruction every step of the way! Beginners are my specialty . Advanced chip carvers are welcome too. Who knows, you might learn something along the way.
> 
> *Age level:* 12 years and up
> 
> *Tools, equipment needed:*
> Chip carving knife (If you need a knife and order one from the My Chip Carving Store, tell me you're in the LJ Chip Carving Class and I'll sharpen your knife for free! https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Store/store.htm)
> 6×6" basswood or 4×4" basswood any thickness (I will have these available along with practice boards.)
> 
> *Class Description:*
> For this chip carving class, everyone in class will carve one or more quilt squares.
> The carved 6" and 4" squares will be assembled into a finished quilt pattern.
> When your square(s) is completed, I'd like it if you would send your square(s) to me and I'll sell or auction the completed quilt(s).
> I will place the funds received in the My Chip Carving Foundation which was established to assist those who would like to chip carve but don't have the means to do so.
> More foundation info at - https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Foundation/My_Chip_Carving_Foundation.htm
> 
> *Class Outline*
> Here's an outline of class sessions for this project:
> 1. surface prep
> 2. pattern design
> 3. pattern transfer
> 4. chip carving
> 5. removing pattern lines and prep for finishing
> 6. finishing
> 
> *Teaching methods*
> I've had great success teaching chip carving at My Chip Carving using video. I'll be using video in this class along with some written descriptions and pictures to guide you through the process.
> http://www.mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Pages/chip_carving_free_eletter.htm
> 
> I will be providing patterns for our quilt squares suitable for a variety of skill levels. If you would rather design your own pattern, that will be just fine. The choice is yours!
> 
> Questions are welcome because if you have a question about something, it's a good bet that others have the same question. The more interaction we can have back-and-forth, the more enjoyable and informative our class time will be.
> 
> *Class timing*
> We will tentatively plan to complete the class in 6 weeks. We'll flex and bend with this when we see how everyone is doing. If the class moves too slowly for you, no problem - carve more squares!!
> If class moves a bit too quickly for you, you can always catch up later. We won't rush through anything.
> 
> *Cost* - Niente! Zip! Nada! Kosong! Ingenting! Nic!
> 
> Let me hear from you so we can get started soon!
> 
> Marty Leenhouts
> https://www.MyChipCarving.com
> 
> Our quilt(s) won't look exactly like the one shown below. It is pictured to give you an idea of a chip carved quilt.
> The variety we will have with 4" and 6" squares will create a visually stimulating pattern!


Hi Marty. I see I'm already behind but I'll catch up over time. Need to get some wood blocks before I start. Thanks for offering this chip carving tutorial.


----------



## allandcarr

MyChipCarving said:


> *Class Description*
> 
> Hello and welcome to the first (of many ;-) LJ Chip Carving Class.
> I'll be leading you step-by-step through this class which is sure to be a lot of fun.
> 
> *Skill level:* All levels! I will provide instruction every step of the way! Beginners are my specialty . Advanced chip carvers are welcome too. Who knows, you might learn something along the way.
> 
> *Age level:* 12 years and up
> 
> *Tools, equipment needed:*
> Chip carving knife (If you need a knife and order one from the My Chip Carving Store, tell me you're in the LJ Chip Carving Class and I'll sharpen your knife for free! https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Store/store.htm)
> 6×6" basswood or 4×4" basswood any thickness (I will have these available along with practice boards.)
> 
> *Class Description:*
> For this chip carving class, everyone in class will carve one or more quilt squares.
> The carved 6" and 4" squares will be assembled into a finished quilt pattern.
> When your square(s) is completed, I'd like it if you would send your square(s) to me and I'll sell or auction the completed quilt(s).
> I will place the funds received in the My Chip Carving Foundation which was established to assist those who would like to chip carve but don't have the means to do so.
> More foundation info at - https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Foundation/My_Chip_Carving_Foundation.htm
> 
> *Class Outline*
> Here's an outline of class sessions for this project:
> 1. surface prep
> 2. pattern design
> 3. pattern transfer
> 4. chip carving
> 5. removing pattern lines and prep for finishing
> 6. finishing
> 
> *Teaching methods*
> I've had great success teaching chip carving at My Chip Carving using video. I'll be using video in this class along with some written descriptions and pictures to guide you through the process.
> http://www.mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Pages/chip_carving_free_eletter.htm
> 
> I will be providing patterns for our quilt squares suitable for a variety of skill levels. If you would rather design your own pattern, that will be just fine. The choice is yours!
> 
> Questions are welcome because if you have a question about something, it's a good bet that others have the same question. The more interaction we can have back-and-forth, the more enjoyable and informative our class time will be.
> 
> *Class timing*
> We will tentatively plan to complete the class in 6 weeks. We'll flex and bend with this when we see how everyone is doing. If the class moves too slowly for you, no problem - carve more squares!!
> If class moves a bit too quickly for you, you can always catch up later. We won't rush through anything.
> 
> *Cost* - Niente! Zip! Nada! Kosong! Ingenting! Nic!
> 
> Let me hear from you so we can get started soon!
> 
> Marty Leenhouts
> https://www.MyChipCarving.com
> 
> Our quilt(s) won't look exactly like the one shown below. It is pictured to give you an idea of a chip carved quilt.
> The variety we will have with 4" and 6" squares will create a visually stimulating pattern!


Sign me up Marty….I will try to make the time to participate. Just bought your knife/bass wood kit about 2 weeks ago but haven't used it yet. Would love to become a good chip carver someday

Allan


----------



## TexasSteve

MyChipCarving said:


> *Class Description*
> 
> Hello and welcome to the first (of many ;-) LJ Chip Carving Class.
> I'll be leading you step-by-step through this class which is sure to be a lot of fun.
> 
> *Skill level:* All levels! I will provide instruction every step of the way! Beginners are my specialty . Advanced chip carvers are welcome too. Who knows, you might learn something along the way.
> 
> *Age level:* 12 years and up
> 
> *Tools, equipment needed:*
> Chip carving knife (If you need a knife and order one from the My Chip Carving Store, tell me you're in the LJ Chip Carving Class and I'll sharpen your knife for free! https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Store/store.htm)
> 6×6" basswood or 4×4" basswood any thickness (I will have these available along with practice boards.)
> 
> *Class Description:*
> For this chip carving class, everyone in class will carve one or more quilt squares.
> The carved 6" and 4" squares will be assembled into a finished quilt pattern.
> When your square(s) is completed, I'd like it if you would send your square(s) to me and I'll sell or auction the completed quilt(s).
> I will place the funds received in the My Chip Carving Foundation which was established to assist those who would like to chip carve but don't have the means to do so.
> More foundation info at - https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Foundation/My_Chip_Carving_Foundation.htm
> 
> *Class Outline*
> Here's an outline of class sessions for this project:
> 1. surface prep
> 2. pattern design
> 3. pattern transfer
> 4. chip carving
> 5. removing pattern lines and prep for finishing
> 6. finishing
> 
> *Teaching methods*
> I've had great success teaching chip carving at My Chip Carving using video. I'll be using video in this class along with some written descriptions and pictures to guide you through the process.
> http://www.mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Pages/chip_carving_free_eletter.htm
> 
> I will be providing patterns for our quilt squares suitable for a variety of skill levels. If you would rather design your own pattern, that will be just fine. The choice is yours!
> 
> Questions are welcome because if you have a question about something, it's a good bet that others have the same question. The more interaction we can have back-and-forth, the more enjoyable and informative our class time will be.
> 
> *Class timing*
> We will tentatively plan to complete the class in 6 weeks. We'll flex and bend with this when we see how everyone is doing. If the class moves too slowly for you, no problem - carve more squares!!
> If class moves a bit too quickly for you, you can always catch up later. We won't rush through anything.
> 
> *Cost* - Niente! Zip! Nada! Kosong! Ingenting! Nic!
> 
> Let me hear from you so we can get started soon!
> 
> Marty Leenhouts
> https://www.MyChipCarving.com
> 
> Our quilt(s) won't look exactly like the one shown below. It is pictured to give you an idea of a chip carved quilt.
> The variety we will have with 4" and 6" squares will create a visually stimulating pattern!


I just got back from 3 weeks in Korea. Is it too late to start?


----------



## MyChipCarving

MyChipCarving said:


> *Class Description*
> 
> Hello and welcome to the first (of many ;-) LJ Chip Carving Class.
> I'll be leading you step-by-step through this class which is sure to be a lot of fun.
> 
> *Skill level:* All levels! I will provide instruction every step of the way! Beginners are my specialty . Advanced chip carvers are welcome too. Who knows, you might learn something along the way.
> 
> *Age level:* 12 years and up
> 
> *Tools, equipment needed:*
> Chip carving knife (If you need a knife and order one from the My Chip Carving Store, tell me you're in the LJ Chip Carving Class and I'll sharpen your knife for free! https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Store/store.htm)
> 6×6" basswood or 4×4" basswood any thickness (I will have these available along with practice boards.)
> 
> *Class Description:*
> For this chip carving class, everyone in class will carve one or more quilt squares.
> The carved 6" and 4" squares will be assembled into a finished quilt pattern.
> When your square(s) is completed, I'd like it if you would send your square(s) to me and I'll sell or auction the completed quilt(s).
> I will place the funds received in the My Chip Carving Foundation which was established to assist those who would like to chip carve but don't have the means to do so.
> More foundation info at - https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Foundation/My_Chip_Carving_Foundation.htm
> 
> *Class Outline*
> Here's an outline of class sessions for this project:
> 1. surface prep
> 2. pattern design
> 3. pattern transfer
> 4. chip carving
> 5. removing pattern lines and prep for finishing
> 6. finishing
> 
> *Teaching methods*
> I've had great success teaching chip carving at My Chip Carving using video. I'll be using video in this class along with some written descriptions and pictures to guide you through the process.
> http://www.mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Pages/chip_carving_free_eletter.htm
> 
> I will be providing patterns for our quilt squares suitable for a variety of skill levels. If you would rather design your own pattern, that will be just fine. The choice is yours!
> 
> Questions are welcome because if you have a question about something, it's a good bet that others have the same question. The more interaction we can have back-and-forth, the more enjoyable and informative our class time will be.
> 
> *Class timing*
> We will tentatively plan to complete the class in 6 weeks. We'll flex and bend with this when we see how everyone is doing. If the class moves too slowly for you, no problem - carve more squares!!
> If class moves a bit too quickly for you, you can always catch up later. We won't rush through anything.
> 
> *Cost* - Niente! Zip! Nada! Kosong! Ingenting! Nic!
> 
> Let me hear from you so we can get started soon!
> 
> Marty Leenhouts
> https://www.MyChipCarving.com
> 
> Our quilt(s) won't look exactly like the one shown below. It is pictured to give you an idea of a chip carved quilt.
> The variety we will have with 4" and 6" squares will create a visually stimulating pattern!


Hey Steve!
Welcome back. It is not too late to start. 
Look back at the lesson postings and let me know if you need anything or have any questions.
Soon I'll be posting the next lesson and we'll start making chips!


----------



## toolboxdiva

MyChipCarving said:


> *Class Description*
> 
> Hello and welcome to the first (of many ;-) LJ Chip Carving Class.
> I'll be leading you step-by-step through this class which is sure to be a lot of fun.
> 
> *Skill level:* All levels! I will provide instruction every step of the way! Beginners are my specialty . Advanced chip carvers are welcome too. Who knows, you might learn something along the way.
> 
> *Age level:* 12 years and up
> 
> *Tools, equipment needed:*
> Chip carving knife (If you need a knife and order one from the My Chip Carving Store, tell me you're in the LJ Chip Carving Class and I'll sharpen your knife for free! https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Store/store.htm)
> 6×6" basswood or 4×4" basswood any thickness (I will have these available along with practice boards.)
> 
> *Class Description:*
> For this chip carving class, everyone in class will carve one or more quilt squares.
> The carved 6" and 4" squares will be assembled into a finished quilt pattern.
> When your square(s) is completed, I'd like it if you would send your square(s) to me and I'll sell or auction the completed quilt(s).
> I will place the funds received in the My Chip Carving Foundation which was established to assist those who would like to chip carve but don't have the means to do so.
> More foundation info at - https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Foundation/My_Chip_Carving_Foundation.htm
> 
> *Class Outline*
> Here's an outline of class sessions for this project:
> 1. surface prep
> 2. pattern design
> 3. pattern transfer
> 4. chip carving
> 5. removing pattern lines and prep for finishing
> 6. finishing
> 
> *Teaching methods*
> I've had great success teaching chip carving at My Chip Carving using video. I'll be using video in this class along with some written descriptions and pictures to guide you through the process.
> http://www.mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Pages/chip_carving_free_eletter.htm
> 
> I will be providing patterns for our quilt squares suitable for a variety of skill levels. If you would rather design your own pattern, that will be just fine. The choice is yours!
> 
> Questions are welcome because if you have a question about something, it's a good bet that others have the same question. The more interaction we can have back-and-forth, the more enjoyable and informative our class time will be.
> 
> *Class timing*
> We will tentatively plan to complete the class in 6 weeks. We'll flex and bend with this when we see how everyone is doing. If the class moves too slowly for you, no problem - carve more squares!!
> If class moves a bit too quickly for you, you can always catch up later. We won't rush through anything.
> 
> *Cost* - Niente! Zip! Nada! Kosong! Ingenting! Nic!
> 
> Let me hear from you so we can get started soon!
> 
> Marty Leenhouts
> https://www.MyChipCarving.com
> 
> Our quilt(s) won't look exactly like the one shown below. It is pictured to give you an idea of a chip carved quilt.
> The variety we will have with 4" and 6" squares will create a visually stimulating pattern!


After living in Vermont for more than a decade, I have found that duct tape has many uses. Besides getting a rusty vehicle through its annual inspection, it would appear to have this marvelous capacity to heal cuts etc. even get rid of warts, so I've heard. So, go for the fancy band aids if you like, but keep your duct tape handy, or better yet, when chip carving, chip away from you!!! duh!!! looks like fun, I'm kinda busy right now, would love to try it tho'


----------



## a1Jim

MyChipCarving said:


> *Class Description*
> 
> Hello and welcome to the first (of many ;-) LJ Chip Carving Class.
> I'll be leading you step-by-step through this class which is sure to be a lot of fun.
> 
> *Skill level:* All levels! I will provide instruction every step of the way! Beginners are my specialty . Advanced chip carvers are welcome too. Who knows, you might learn something along the way.
> 
> *Age level:* 12 years and up
> 
> *Tools, equipment needed:*
> Chip carving knife (If you need a knife and order one from the My Chip Carving Store, tell me you're in the LJ Chip Carving Class and I'll sharpen your knife for free! https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Store/store.htm)
> 6×6" basswood or 4×4" basswood any thickness (I will have these available along with practice boards.)
> 
> *Class Description:*
> For this chip carving class, everyone in class will carve one or more quilt squares.
> The carved 6" and 4" squares will be assembled into a finished quilt pattern.
> When your square(s) is completed, I'd like it if you would send your square(s) to me and I'll sell or auction the completed quilt(s).
> I will place the funds received in the My Chip Carving Foundation which was established to assist those who would like to chip carve but don't have the means to do so.
> More foundation info at - https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Foundation/My_Chip_Carving_Foundation.htm
> 
> *Class Outline*
> Here's an outline of class sessions for this project:
> 1. surface prep
> 2. pattern design
> 3. pattern transfer
> 4. chip carving
> 5. removing pattern lines and prep for finishing
> 6. finishing
> 
> *Teaching methods*
> I've had great success teaching chip carving at My Chip Carving using video. I'll be using video in this class along with some written descriptions and pictures to guide you through the process.
> http://www.mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Pages/chip_carving_free_eletter.htm
> 
> I will be providing patterns for our quilt squares suitable for a variety of skill levels. If you would rather design your own pattern, that will be just fine. The choice is yours!
> 
> Questions are welcome because if you have a question about something, it's a good bet that others have the same question. The more interaction we can have back-and-forth, the more enjoyable and informative our class time will be.
> 
> *Class timing*
> We will tentatively plan to complete the class in 6 weeks. We'll flex and bend with this when we see how everyone is doing. If the class moves too slowly for you, no problem - carve more squares!!
> If class moves a bit too quickly for you, you can always catch up later. We won't rush through anything.
> 
> *Cost* - Niente! Zip! Nada! Kosong! Ingenting! Nic!
> 
> Let me hear from you so we can get started soon!
> 
> Marty Leenhouts
> https://www.MyChipCarving.com
> 
> Our quilt(s) won't look exactly like the one shown below. It is pictured to give you an idea of a chip carved quilt.
> The variety we will have with 4" and 6" squares will create a visually stimulating pattern!


Wow I just found your class looks great I'll try to catch up.


----------



## MyChipCarving

MyChipCarving said:


> *Class Description*
> 
> Hello and welcome to the first (of many ;-) LJ Chip Carving Class.
> I'll be leading you step-by-step through this class which is sure to be a lot of fun.
> 
> *Skill level:* All levels! I will provide instruction every step of the way! Beginners are my specialty . Advanced chip carvers are welcome too. Who knows, you might learn something along the way.
> 
> *Age level:* 12 years and up
> 
> *Tools, equipment needed:*
> Chip carving knife (If you need a knife and order one from the My Chip Carving Store, tell me you're in the LJ Chip Carving Class and I'll sharpen your knife for free! https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Store/store.htm)
> 6×6" basswood or 4×4" basswood any thickness (I will have these available along with practice boards.)
> 
> *Class Description:*
> For this chip carving class, everyone in class will carve one or more quilt squares.
> The carved 6" and 4" squares will be assembled into a finished quilt pattern.
> When your square(s) is completed, I'd like it if you would send your square(s) to me and I'll sell or auction the completed quilt(s).
> I will place the funds received in the My Chip Carving Foundation which was established to assist those who would like to chip carve but don't have the means to do so.
> More foundation info at - https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Foundation/My_Chip_Carving_Foundation.htm
> 
> *Class Outline*
> Here's an outline of class sessions for this project:
> 1. surface prep
> 2. pattern design
> 3. pattern transfer
> 4. chip carving
> 5. removing pattern lines and prep for finishing
> 6. finishing
> 
> *Teaching methods*
> I've had great success teaching chip carving at My Chip Carving using video. I'll be using video in this class along with some written descriptions and pictures to guide you through the process.
> http://www.mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Pages/chip_carving_free_eletter.htm
> 
> I will be providing patterns for our quilt squares suitable for a variety of skill levels. If you would rather design your own pattern, that will be just fine. The choice is yours!
> 
> Questions are welcome because if you have a question about something, it's a good bet that others have the same question. The more interaction we can have back-and-forth, the more enjoyable and informative our class time will be.
> 
> *Class timing*
> We will tentatively plan to complete the class in 6 weeks. We'll flex and bend with this when we see how everyone is doing. If the class moves too slowly for you, no problem - carve more squares!!
> If class moves a bit too quickly for you, you can always catch up later. We won't rush through anything.
> 
> *Cost* - Niente! Zip! Nada! Kosong! Ingenting! Nic!
> 
> Let me hear from you so we can get started soon!
> 
> Marty Leenhouts
> https://www.MyChipCarving.com
> 
> Our quilt(s) won't look exactly like the one shown below. It is pictured to give you an idea of a chip carved quilt.
> The variety we will have with 4" and 6" squares will create a visually stimulating pattern!


Give 'er a go, Jim. Let me know if you have any questions along the way.


----------



## KenFitz

MyChipCarving said:


> *Class Description*
> 
> Hello and welcome to the first (of many ;-) LJ Chip Carving Class.
> I'll be leading you step-by-step through this class which is sure to be a lot of fun.
> 
> *Skill level:* All levels! I will provide instruction every step of the way! Beginners are my specialty . Advanced chip carvers are welcome too. Who knows, you might learn something along the way.
> 
> *Age level:* 12 years and up
> 
> *Tools, equipment needed:*
> Chip carving knife (If you need a knife and order one from the My Chip Carving Store, tell me you're in the LJ Chip Carving Class and I'll sharpen your knife for free! https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Store/store.htm)
> 6×6" basswood or 4×4" basswood any thickness (I will have these available along with practice boards.)
> 
> *Class Description:*
> For this chip carving class, everyone in class will carve one or more quilt squares.
> The carved 6" and 4" squares will be assembled into a finished quilt pattern.
> When your square(s) is completed, I'd like it if you would send your square(s) to me and I'll sell or auction the completed quilt(s).
> I will place the funds received in the My Chip Carving Foundation which was established to assist those who would like to chip carve but don't have the means to do so.
> More foundation info at - https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Foundation/My_Chip_Carving_Foundation.htm
> 
> *Class Outline*
> Here's an outline of class sessions for this project:
> 1. surface prep
> 2. pattern design
> 3. pattern transfer
> 4. chip carving
> 5. removing pattern lines and prep for finishing
> 6. finishing
> 
> *Teaching methods*
> I've had great success teaching chip carving at My Chip Carving using video. I'll be using video in this class along with some written descriptions and pictures to guide you through the process.
> http://www.mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Pages/chip_carving_free_eletter.htm
> 
> I will be providing patterns for our quilt squares suitable for a variety of skill levels. If you would rather design your own pattern, that will be just fine. The choice is yours!
> 
> Questions are welcome because if you have a question about something, it's a good bet that others have the same question. The more interaction we can have back-and-forth, the more enjoyable and informative our class time will be.
> 
> *Class timing*
> We will tentatively plan to complete the class in 6 weeks. We'll flex and bend with this when we see how everyone is doing. If the class moves too slowly for you, no problem - carve more squares!!
> If class moves a bit too quickly for you, you can always catch up later. We won't rush through anything.
> 
> *Cost* - Niente! Zip! Nada! Kosong! Ingenting! Nic!
> 
> Let me hear from you so we can get started soon!
> 
> Marty Leenhouts
> https://www.MyChipCarving.com
> 
> Our quilt(s) won't look exactly like the one shown below. It is pictured to give you an idea of a chip carved quilt.
> The variety we will have with 4" and 6" squares will create a visually stimulating pattern!


Please sign me up. Appreciate your doing this and look forward to learning alot.

Ken


----------



## MyChipCarving

MyChipCarving said:


> *Class Description*
> 
> Hello and welcome to the first (of many ;-) LJ Chip Carving Class.
> I'll be leading you step-by-step through this class which is sure to be a lot of fun.
> 
> *Skill level:* All levels! I will provide instruction every step of the way! Beginners are my specialty . Advanced chip carvers are welcome too. Who knows, you might learn something along the way.
> 
> *Age level:* 12 years and up
> 
> *Tools, equipment needed:*
> Chip carving knife (If you need a knife and order one from the My Chip Carving Store, tell me you're in the LJ Chip Carving Class and I'll sharpen your knife for free! https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Store/store.htm)
> 6×6" basswood or 4×4" basswood any thickness (I will have these available along with practice boards.)
> 
> *Class Description:*
> For this chip carving class, everyone in class will carve one or more quilt squares.
> The carved 6" and 4" squares will be assembled into a finished quilt pattern.
> When your square(s) is completed, I'd like it if you would send your square(s) to me and I'll sell or auction the completed quilt(s).
> I will place the funds received in the My Chip Carving Foundation which was established to assist those who would like to chip carve but don't have the means to do so.
> More foundation info at - https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Foundation/My_Chip_Carving_Foundation.htm
> 
> *Class Outline*
> Here's an outline of class sessions for this project:
> 1. surface prep
> 2. pattern design
> 3. pattern transfer
> 4. chip carving
> 5. removing pattern lines and prep for finishing
> 6. finishing
> 
> *Teaching methods*
> I've had great success teaching chip carving at My Chip Carving using video. I'll be using video in this class along with some written descriptions and pictures to guide you through the process.
> http://www.mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Pages/chip_carving_free_eletter.htm
> 
> I will be providing patterns for our quilt squares suitable for a variety of skill levels. If you would rather design your own pattern, that will be just fine. The choice is yours!
> 
> Questions are welcome because if you have a question about something, it's a good bet that others have the same question. The more interaction we can have back-and-forth, the more enjoyable and informative our class time will be.
> 
> *Class timing*
> We will tentatively plan to complete the class in 6 weeks. We'll flex and bend with this when we see how everyone is doing. If the class moves too slowly for you, no problem - carve more squares!!
> If class moves a bit too quickly for you, you can always catch up later. We won't rush through anything.
> 
> *Cost* - Niente! Zip! Nada! Kosong! Ingenting! Nic!
> 
> Let me hear from you so we can get started soon!
> 
> Marty Leenhouts
> https://www.MyChipCarving.com
> 
> Our quilt(s) won't look exactly like the one shown below. It is pictured to give you an idea of a chip carved quilt.
> The variety we will have with 4" and 6" squares will create a visually stimulating pattern!


Hi Ken,
Get started as soon as you can. All of the lessons are posted. 
You'll find the link to move from lesson to lesson at the top right hand portion of this posting.
Let me know if I can help in any way!


----------



## helluvawreck

MyChipCarving said:


> *Class Description*
> 
> Hello and welcome to the first (of many ;-) LJ Chip Carving Class.
> I'll be leading you step-by-step through this class which is sure to be a lot of fun.
> 
> *Skill level:* All levels! I will provide instruction every step of the way! Beginners are my specialty . Advanced chip carvers are welcome too. Who knows, you might learn something along the way.
> 
> *Age level:* 12 years and up
> 
> *Tools, equipment needed:*
> Chip carving knife (If you need a knife and order one from the My Chip Carving Store, tell me you're in the LJ Chip Carving Class and I'll sharpen your knife for free! https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Store/store.htm)
> 6×6" basswood or 4×4" basswood any thickness (I will have these available along with practice boards.)
> 
> *Class Description:*
> For this chip carving class, everyone in class will carve one or more quilt squares.
> The carved 6" and 4" squares will be assembled into a finished quilt pattern.
> When your square(s) is completed, I'd like it if you would send your square(s) to me and I'll sell or auction the completed quilt(s).
> I will place the funds received in the My Chip Carving Foundation which was established to assist those who would like to chip carve but don't have the means to do so.
> More foundation info at - https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Foundation/My_Chip_Carving_Foundation.htm
> 
> *Class Outline*
> Here's an outline of class sessions for this project:
> 1. surface prep
> 2. pattern design
> 3. pattern transfer
> 4. chip carving
> 5. removing pattern lines and prep for finishing
> 6. finishing
> 
> *Teaching methods*
> I've had great success teaching chip carving at My Chip Carving using video. I'll be using video in this class along with some written descriptions and pictures to guide you through the process.
> http://www.mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Pages/chip_carving_free_eletter.htm
> 
> I will be providing patterns for our quilt squares suitable for a variety of skill levels. If you would rather design your own pattern, that will be just fine. The choice is yours!
> 
> Questions are welcome because if you have a question about something, it's a good bet that others have the same question. The more interaction we can have back-and-forth, the more enjoyable and informative our class time will be.
> 
> *Class timing*
> We will tentatively plan to complete the class in 6 weeks. We'll flex and bend with this when we see how everyone is doing. If the class moves too slowly for you, no problem - carve more squares!!
> If class moves a bit too quickly for you, you can always catch up later. We won't rush through anything.
> 
> *Cost* - Niente! Zip! Nada! Kosong! Ingenting! Nic!
> 
> Let me hear from you so we can get started soon!
> 
> Marty Leenhouts
> https://www.MyChipCarving.com
> 
> Our quilt(s) won't look exactly like the one shown below. It is pictured to give you an idea of a chip carved quilt.
> The variety we will have with 4" and 6" squares will create a visually stimulating pattern!


Marty, where can you find the common fonts that are used in chip carving. the ones that I'm referring to are Barton, Becker, Ambrosia, Old English, Monogram scripts, etc. What I'm talking about is the ones that are already computer ready. If these are not available then at least jpegs of each letter where they are all sized the same so that they can be brought into photo shop or corel draw and lined up and manipulated for layouts. Thanks


----------



## MyChipCarving

MyChipCarving said:


> *Class Description*
> 
> Hello and welcome to the first (of many ;-) LJ Chip Carving Class.
> I'll be leading you step-by-step through this class which is sure to be a lot of fun.
> 
> *Skill level:* All levels! I will provide instruction every step of the way! Beginners are my specialty . Advanced chip carvers are welcome too. Who knows, you might learn something along the way.
> 
> *Age level:* 12 years and up
> 
> *Tools, equipment needed:*
> Chip carving knife (If you need a knife and order one from the My Chip Carving Store, tell me you're in the LJ Chip Carving Class and I'll sharpen your knife for free! https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Store/store.htm)
> 6×6" basswood or 4×4" basswood any thickness (I will have these available along with practice boards.)
> 
> *Class Description:*
> For this chip carving class, everyone in class will carve one or more quilt squares.
> The carved 6" and 4" squares will be assembled into a finished quilt pattern.
> When your square(s) is completed, I'd like it if you would send your square(s) to me and I'll sell or auction the completed quilt(s).
> I will place the funds received in the My Chip Carving Foundation which was established to assist those who would like to chip carve but don't have the means to do so.
> More foundation info at - https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Foundation/My_Chip_Carving_Foundation.htm
> 
> *Class Outline*
> Here's an outline of class sessions for this project:
> 1. surface prep
> 2. pattern design
> 3. pattern transfer
> 4. chip carving
> 5. removing pattern lines and prep for finishing
> 6. finishing
> 
> *Teaching methods*
> I've had great success teaching chip carving at My Chip Carving using video. I'll be using video in this class along with some written descriptions and pictures to guide you through the process.
> http://www.mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Pages/chip_carving_free_eletter.htm
> 
> I will be providing patterns for our quilt squares suitable for a variety of skill levels. If you would rather design your own pattern, that will be just fine. The choice is yours!
> 
> Questions are welcome because if you have a question about something, it's a good bet that others have the same question. The more interaction we can have back-and-forth, the more enjoyable and informative our class time will be.
> 
> *Class timing*
> We will tentatively plan to complete the class in 6 weeks. We'll flex and bend with this when we see how everyone is doing. If the class moves too slowly for you, no problem - carve more squares!!
> If class moves a bit too quickly for you, you can always catch up later. We won't rush through anything.
> 
> *Cost* - Niente! Zip! Nada! Kosong! Ingenting! Nic!
> 
> Let me hear from you so we can get started soon!
> 
> Marty Leenhouts
> https://www.MyChipCarving.com
> 
> Our quilt(s) won't look exactly like the one shown below. It is pictured to give you an idea of a chip carved quilt.
> The variety we will have with 4" and 6" squares will create a visually stimulating pattern!


where can you find the common fonts that are used in chip carving.

*Dang, Charles, you must be a mind reader!

Just last night I was thinking, "I really need to put together some of my favorites fonts ready to download."

This has been on my to-do list for quite a while. 
Thanks for the push. I'll move it up the list and let you and other members know as soon as it is ready (hopefully by the end of the month!)*


----------



## helluvawreck

MyChipCarving said:


> *Class Description*
> 
> Hello and welcome to the first (of many ;-) LJ Chip Carving Class.
> I'll be leading you step-by-step through this class which is sure to be a lot of fun.
> 
> *Skill level:* All levels! I will provide instruction every step of the way! Beginners are my specialty . Advanced chip carvers are welcome too. Who knows, you might learn something along the way.
> 
> *Age level:* 12 years and up
> 
> *Tools, equipment needed:*
> Chip carving knife (If you need a knife and order one from the My Chip Carving Store, tell me you're in the LJ Chip Carving Class and I'll sharpen your knife for free! https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Store/store.htm)
> 6×6" basswood or 4×4" basswood any thickness (I will have these available along with practice boards.)
> 
> *Class Description:*
> For this chip carving class, everyone in class will carve one or more quilt squares.
> The carved 6" and 4" squares will be assembled into a finished quilt pattern.
> When your square(s) is completed, I'd like it if you would send your square(s) to me and I'll sell or auction the completed quilt(s).
> I will place the funds received in the My Chip Carving Foundation which was established to assist those who would like to chip carve but don't have the means to do so.
> More foundation info at - https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Foundation/My_Chip_Carving_Foundation.htm
> 
> *Class Outline*
> Here's an outline of class sessions for this project:
> 1. surface prep
> 2. pattern design
> 3. pattern transfer
> 4. chip carving
> 5. removing pattern lines and prep for finishing
> 6. finishing
> 
> *Teaching methods*
> I've had great success teaching chip carving at My Chip Carving using video. I'll be using video in this class along with some written descriptions and pictures to guide you through the process.
> http://www.mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Pages/chip_carving_free_eletter.htm
> 
> I will be providing patterns for our quilt squares suitable for a variety of skill levels. If you would rather design your own pattern, that will be just fine. The choice is yours!
> 
> Questions are welcome because if you have a question about something, it's a good bet that others have the same question. The more interaction we can have back-and-forth, the more enjoyable and informative our class time will be.
> 
> *Class timing*
> We will tentatively plan to complete the class in 6 weeks. We'll flex and bend with this when we see how everyone is doing. If the class moves too slowly for you, no problem - carve more squares!!
> If class moves a bit too quickly for you, you can always catch up later. We won't rush through anything.
> 
> *Cost* - Niente! Zip! Nada! Kosong! Ingenting! Nic!
> 
> Let me hear from you so we can get started soon!
> 
> Marty Leenhouts
> https://www.MyChipCarving.com
> 
> Our quilt(s) won't look exactly like the one shown below. It is pictured to give you an idea of a chip carved quilt.
> The variety we will have with 4" and 6" squares will create a visually stimulating pattern!


Hey, Marty, that sounds great. I've been practicing making some signs with the leaf patterns and Times New Romans but it's not as pretty as some of the other fonts. However, it is in Corel Draw so you can at least manipulate it when you are developing a pattern for a sign. I'm planning on what I will be carving this weekend so I'm in Corel Draw right now converting some of the Becker letters into individual vector files. This way I can at least manipulate them to what ever extent I can manipulate a vector file which is quite a lot. Anyways since you are in the mail order business it would give you a good exclusive product at least on the fonts that are not owned by someone.


----------



## helluvawreck

MyChipCarving said:


> *Class Description*
> 
> Hello and welcome to the first (of many ;-) LJ Chip Carving Class.
> I'll be leading you step-by-step through this class which is sure to be a lot of fun.
> 
> *Skill level:* All levels! I will provide instruction every step of the way! Beginners are my specialty . Advanced chip carvers are welcome too. Who knows, you might learn something along the way.
> 
> *Age level:* 12 years and up
> 
> *Tools, equipment needed:*
> Chip carving knife (If you need a knife and order one from the My Chip Carving Store, tell me you're in the LJ Chip Carving Class and I'll sharpen your knife for free! https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Store/store.htm)
> 6×6" basswood or 4×4" basswood any thickness (I will have these available along with practice boards.)
> 
> *Class Description:*
> For this chip carving class, everyone in class will carve one or more quilt squares.
> The carved 6" and 4" squares will be assembled into a finished quilt pattern.
> When your square(s) is completed, I'd like it if you would send your square(s) to me and I'll sell or auction the completed quilt(s).
> I will place the funds received in the My Chip Carving Foundation which was established to assist those who would like to chip carve but don't have the means to do so.
> More foundation info at - https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Foundation/My_Chip_Carving_Foundation.htm
> 
> *Class Outline*
> Here's an outline of class sessions for this project:
> 1. surface prep
> 2. pattern design
> 3. pattern transfer
> 4. chip carving
> 5. removing pattern lines and prep for finishing
> 6. finishing
> 
> *Teaching methods*
> I've had great success teaching chip carving at My Chip Carving using video. I'll be using video in this class along with some written descriptions and pictures to guide you through the process.
> http://www.mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Pages/chip_carving_free_eletter.htm
> 
> I will be providing patterns for our quilt squares suitable for a variety of skill levels. If you would rather design your own pattern, that will be just fine. The choice is yours!
> 
> Questions are welcome because if you have a question about something, it's a good bet that others have the same question. The more interaction we can have back-and-forth, the more enjoyable and informative our class time will be.
> 
> *Class timing*
> We will tentatively plan to complete the class in 6 weeks. We'll flex and bend with this when we see how everyone is doing. If the class moves too slowly for you, no problem - carve more squares!!
> If class moves a bit too quickly for you, you can always catch up later. We won't rush through anything.
> 
> *Cost* - Niente! Zip! Nada! Kosong! Ingenting! Nic!
> 
> Let me hear from you so we can get started soon!
> 
> Marty Leenhouts
> https://www.MyChipCarving.com
> 
> Our quilt(s) won't look exactly like the one shown below. It is pictured to give you an idea of a chip carved quilt.
> The variety we will have with 4" and 6" squares will create a visually stimulating pattern!


Actually, Marty, I started at 'A' and am now on 'I'. It's moving pretty quickly since I now have my technique down pretty well. I've had some interruptions but it's moving along.


----------



## BrettUK

MyChipCarving said:


> *Class Description*
> 
> Hello and welcome to the first (of many ;-) LJ Chip Carving Class.
> I'll be leading you step-by-step through this class which is sure to be a lot of fun.
> 
> *Skill level:* All levels! I will provide instruction every step of the way! Beginners are my specialty . Advanced chip carvers are welcome too. Who knows, you might learn something along the way.
> 
> *Age level:* 12 years and up
> 
> *Tools, equipment needed:*
> Chip carving knife (If you need a knife and order one from the My Chip Carving Store, tell me you're in the LJ Chip Carving Class and I'll sharpen your knife for free! https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Store/store.htm)
> 6×6" basswood or 4×4" basswood any thickness (I will have these available along with practice boards.)
> 
> *Class Description:*
> For this chip carving class, everyone in class will carve one or more quilt squares.
> The carved 6" and 4" squares will be assembled into a finished quilt pattern.
> When your square(s) is completed, I'd like it if you would send your square(s) to me and I'll sell or auction the completed quilt(s).
> I will place the funds received in the My Chip Carving Foundation which was established to assist those who would like to chip carve but don't have the means to do so.
> More foundation info at - https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Foundation/My_Chip_Carving_Foundation.htm
> 
> *Class Outline*
> Here's an outline of class sessions for this project:
> 1. surface prep
> 2. pattern design
> 3. pattern transfer
> 4. chip carving
> 5. removing pattern lines and prep for finishing
> 6. finishing
> 
> *Teaching methods*
> I've had great success teaching chip carving at My Chip Carving using video. I'll be using video in this class along with some written descriptions and pictures to guide you through the process.
> http://www.mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Pages/chip_carving_free_eletter.htm
> 
> I will be providing patterns for our quilt squares suitable for a variety of skill levels. If you would rather design your own pattern, that will be just fine. The choice is yours!
> 
> Questions are welcome because if you have a question about something, it's a good bet that others have the same question. The more interaction we can have back-and-forth, the more enjoyable and informative our class time will be.
> 
> *Class timing*
> We will tentatively plan to complete the class in 6 weeks. We'll flex and bend with this when we see how everyone is doing. If the class moves too slowly for you, no problem - carve more squares!!
> If class moves a bit too quickly for you, you can always catch up later. We won't rush through anything.
> 
> *Cost* - Niente! Zip! Nada! Kosong! Ingenting! Nic!
> 
> Let me hear from you so we can get started soon!
> 
> Marty Leenhouts
> https://www.MyChipCarving.com
> 
> Our quilt(s) won't look exactly like the one shown below. It is pictured to give you an idea of a chip carved quilt.
> The variety we will have with 4" and 6" squares will create a visually stimulating pattern!


Best of luck to everyone.


----------



## MyChipCarving

*Supplies*

If you need supplies for class, I'll be glad to send them to you.
I'll be posting the first session on Monday, March 7th, but you can always start anytime during the week.

Order as many squares as you like. I'll be providing plenty of patterns to choose from.
Send an email to [email protected] to let me know what you need. 
Shipping is Priority Mail.

Swiss cutting knife w/free sharpening $24.95

6" basswood square - $1.50

4" basswood square - $1.00

3/8×5 x 12 practice boards - 4 pack, $11.20

Other supplies are available at http://www.mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Store/store.htm


----------



## helluvawreck

MyChipCarving said:


> *Supplies*
> 
> If you need supplies for class, I'll be glad to send them to you.
> I'll be posting the first session on Monday, March 7th, but you can always start anytime during the week.
> 
> Order as many squares as you like. I'll be providing plenty of patterns to choose from.
> Send an email to [email protected] to let me know what you need.
> Shipping is Priority Mail.
> 
> Swiss cutting knife w/free sharpening $24.95
> 
> 6" basswood square - $1.50
> 
> 4" basswood square - $1.00
> 
> 3/8×5 x 12 practice boards - 4 pack, $11.20
> 
> Other supplies are available at http://www.mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Store/store.htm


Marty, in your honest opinion, to get what you should out of this what sort of time do you feel like you need to spend per week on this? I'm assuming of course that I would want to get to where I could do it reasonably well - at least something I wouldn't be ashamed of anyways.


----------



## MyChipCarving

MyChipCarving said:


> *Supplies*
> 
> If you need supplies for class, I'll be glad to send them to you.
> I'll be posting the first session on Monday, March 7th, but you can always start anytime during the week.
> 
> Order as many squares as you like. I'll be providing plenty of patterns to choose from.
> Send an email to [email protected] to let me know what you need.
> Shipping is Priority Mail.
> 
> Swiss cutting knife w/free sharpening $24.95
> 
> 6" basswood square - $1.50
> 
> 4" basswood square - $1.00
> 
> 3/8×5 x 12 practice boards - 4 pack, $11.20
> 
> Other supplies are available at http://www.mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Store/store.htm


Good question. If you can find 15-30 minutes a day to look at the lesson and make some chips, I think you could make respectable progress. 
I know this will be a first crack at chip carving for most so I'll be designing the lessons and some of the patterns with this in mind. (more advanced patterns will also be provided)

That's one of the great things about chip carving. In a relatively short period of time you can get decent results. The key is getting a good start using correct technique.

For example, this 2010 ornament was designed so it wouldn't be too intimidating for most beginning chip carvers. I'll be keeping this in mind during our class.


----------



## helluvawreck

MyChipCarving said:


> *Supplies*
> 
> If you need supplies for class, I'll be glad to send them to you.
> I'll be posting the first session on Monday, March 7th, but you can always start anytime during the week.
> 
> Order as many squares as you like. I'll be providing plenty of patterns to choose from.
> Send an email to [email protected] to let me know what you need.
> Shipping is Priority Mail.
> 
> Swiss cutting knife w/free sharpening $24.95
> 
> 6" basswood square - $1.50
> 
> 4" basswood square - $1.00
> 
> 3/8×5 x 12 practice boards - 4 pack, $11.20
> 
> Other supplies are available at http://www.mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Store/store.htm


Marty, I'll think on it. I may just go ahead and sign of for your site. That wouldn't hurt anything would it? I was thinking about doing it anyways. I already have a good chip carving knife and I have plenty of basswood. It's not the real nice Wisconsin stuff. It comes mostly from Ohio, New York and PA. We use it for plantation shutter molding but it carves pretty dang good - especially the 4/4.

To be honest, I don't see how 30 minutes a day would be enough but all I ever did was one or two practice boards and that was maybe 5 or 6 years ago. That was back when I work 70 or more hours per week so I gave up trying to learn anything about carving. Now I work a pretty steady 50 hours per week and that gives me a little more time but I still have some stuff going on right now so may just want to follow along in a non committal way right now. I suppose that would be ok too so long as I just observe and don't ask a lot of questions - right? I'll think on it and let you know Monday.


----------



## superdav721

MyChipCarving said:


> *Supplies*
> 
> If you need supplies for class, I'll be glad to send them to you.
> I'll be posting the first session on Monday, March 7th, but you can always start anytime during the week.
> 
> Order as many squares as you like. I'll be providing plenty of patterns to choose from.
> Send an email to [email protected] to let me know what you need.
> Shipping is Priority Mail.
> 
> Swiss cutting knife w/free sharpening $24.95
> 
> 6" basswood square - $1.50
> 
> 4" basswood square - $1.00
> 
> 3/8×5 x 12 practice boards - 4 pack, $11.20
> 
> Other supplies are available at http://www.mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Store/store.htm


Ok I got my knife sharp and my salsa ready. Let the chips fly. Were doing this in oak, right?

jk


----------



## rivergirl

MyChipCarving said:


> *Supplies*
> 
> If you need supplies for class, I'll be glad to send them to you.
> I'll be posting the first session on Monday, March 7th, but you can always start anytime during the week.
> 
> Order as many squares as you like. I'll be providing plenty of patterns to choose from.
> Send an email to [email protected] to let me know what you need.
> Shipping is Priority Mail.
> 
> Swiss cutting knife w/free sharpening $24.95
> 
> 6" basswood square - $1.50
> 
> 4" basswood square - $1.00
> 
> 3/8×5 x 12 practice boards - 4 pack, $11.20
> 
> Other supplies are available at http://www.mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Store/store.htm


Oh Charles, just quit whining and get out the carving knife.  You can do this!


----------



## MsDebbieP

MyChipCarving said:


> *Supplies*
> 
> If you need supplies for class, I'll be glad to send them to you.
> I'll be posting the first session on Monday, March 7th, but you can always start anytime during the week.
> 
> Order as many squares as you like. I'll be providing plenty of patterns to choose from.
> Send an email to [email protected] to let me know what you need.
> Shipping is Priority Mail.
> 
> Swiss cutting knife w/free sharpening $24.95
> 
> 6" basswood square - $1.50
> 
> 4" basswood square - $1.00
> 
> 3/8×5 x 12 practice boards - 4 pack, $11.20
> 
> Other supplies are available at http://www.mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Store/store.htm


asking questions: don't hold back - your questions will bring more answers for the rest of us!

Even if you are just observing from the sidelines, if you have a question, now is the time to ask - when we have an instructor "in the house".


----------



## MyChipCarving

MyChipCarving said:


> *Supplies*
> 
> If you need supplies for class, I'll be glad to send them to you.
> I'll be posting the first session on Monday, March 7th, but you can always start anytime during the week.
> 
> Order as many squares as you like. I'll be providing plenty of patterns to choose from.
> Send an email to [email protected] to let me know what you need.
> Shipping is Priority Mail.
> 
> Swiss cutting knife w/free sharpening $24.95
> 
> 6" basswood square - $1.50
> 
> 4" basswood square - $1.00
> 
> 3/8×5 x 12 practice boards - 4 pack, $11.20
> 
> Other supplies are available at http://www.mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Store/store.htm


Debbie is right - if you have a question, ask it!
I don't care if you are carving or watching, your questions are welcome.

The only bad question is the one not asked.

btw, I do think that 30 minutes a day will be enough for you to get some good results. Follow the instruction I'll offer and practice using proper technique and you can do this!


----------



## Gregn

MyChipCarving said:


> *Supplies*
> 
> If you need supplies for class, I'll be glad to send them to you.
> I'll be posting the first session on Monday, March 7th, but you can always start anytime during the week.
> 
> Order as many squares as you like. I'll be providing plenty of patterns to choose from.
> Send an email to [email protected] to let me know what you need.
> Shipping is Priority Mail.
> 
> Swiss cutting knife w/free sharpening $24.95
> 
> 6" basswood square - $1.50
> 
> 4" basswood square - $1.00
> 
> 3/8×5 x 12 practice boards - 4 pack, $11.20
> 
> Other supplies are available at http://www.mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Store/store.htm


If I can't find Basswood what other wood would be good for starting?
It seems as if Lowes doesn't carry it here. Will check the lumber yard today.


----------



## MyChipCarving

MyChipCarving said:


> *Supplies*
> 
> If you need supplies for class, I'll be glad to send them to you.
> I'll be posting the first session on Monday, March 7th, but you can always start anytime during the week.
> 
> Order as many squares as you like. I'll be providing plenty of patterns to choose from.
> Send an email to [email protected] to let me know what you need.
> Shipping is Priority Mail.
> 
> Swiss cutting knife w/free sharpening $24.95
> 
> 6" basswood square - $1.50
> 
> 4" basswood square - $1.00
> 
> 3/8×5 x 12 practice boards - 4 pack, $11.20
> 
> Other supplies are available at http://www.mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Store/store.htm


Basswood is not available at most home centers. It is the best to start on as it is soft and tight grained.
I can send you practice boards and squares.
You can start on pine, but it does have hard spots and will be more of a challenge for the first time.
I always start my students with basswood to build confidence and enjoyment.


----------



## KathyL

MyChipCarving said:


> *Supplies*
> 
> If you need supplies for class, I'll be glad to send them to you.
> I'll be posting the first session on Monday, March 7th, but you can always start anytime during the week.
> 
> Order as many squares as you like. I'll be providing plenty of patterns to choose from.
> Send an email to [email protected] to let me know what you need.
> Shipping is Priority Mail.
> 
> Swiss cutting knife w/free sharpening $24.95
> 
> 6" basswood square - $1.50
> 
> 4" basswood square - $1.00
> 
> 3/8×5 x 12 practice boards - 4 pack, $11.20
> 
> Other supplies are available at http://www.mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Store/store.htm


I would love to go to these classes. I've been working off and on, mostly on, at chip carving about 1 year and really like it. I still have trouble with curves and depth estimation but I'm getting there. I have watched the videos on My Chip Carving many times. They are very well done. I'd love to know where Marty gets his basswood, it is of very good quality and I would highly recommend his store products.
I'm currently in Naples, FL and have just carved the napkin holder and am trying to think of a way to incorporate some sea shells into the design.


----------



## MyChipCarving

MyChipCarving said:


> *Supplies*
> 
> If you need supplies for class, I'll be glad to send them to you.
> I'll be posting the first session on Monday, March 7th, but you can always start anytime during the week.
> 
> Order as many squares as you like. I'll be providing plenty of patterns to choose from.
> Send an email to [email protected] to let me know what you need.
> Shipping is Priority Mail.
> 
> Swiss cutting knife w/free sharpening $24.95
> 
> 6" basswood square - $1.50
> 
> 4" basswood square - $1.00
> 
> 3/8×5 x 12 practice boards - 4 pack, $11.20
> 
> Other supplies are available at http://www.mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Store/store.htm


HI Kathy!
Thanks for the kind words. Good basswood is so important for carving. The best is found in my backyard in da' nortland heer in Minnesoooota, doncha know!
Keep making chips,
Marty


----------



## MyChipCarving

MyChipCarving said:


> *Supplies*
> 
> If you need supplies for class, I'll be glad to send them to you.
> I'll be posting the first session on Monday, March 7th, but you can always start anytime during the week.
> 
> Order as many squares as you like. I'll be providing plenty of patterns to choose from.
> Send an email to [email protected] to let me know what you need.
> Shipping is Priority Mail.
> 
> Swiss cutting knife w/free sharpening $24.95
> 
> 6" basswood square - $1.50
> 
> 4" basswood square - $1.00
> 
> 3/8×5 x 12 practice boards - 4 pack, $11.20
> 
> Other supplies are available at http://www.mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Store/store.htm


*Quilt square sizes*
If you plan on making your own quilt squares to carve, let's shoot for these dimensions:
3-3/4×3-3/4 any thickness
5-3/4×5-3/4 any thickness

I didn't come up with these dimensions because of some great plan I devised. Rather, I can maximize the stock I have on hand with these dimensions and waste very little.

Basswood is preferred - it is easiest to carve, yields great results, and will help build your confidence
Other woods can be carved such as: butternut, pine, poplar


----------



## Joker33

MyChipCarving said:


> *Supplies*
> 
> If you need supplies for class, I'll be glad to send them to you.
> I'll be posting the first session on Monday, March 7th, but you can always start anytime during the week.
> 
> Order as many squares as you like. I'll be providing plenty of patterns to choose from.
> Send an email to [email protected] to let me know what you need.
> Shipping is Priority Mail.
> 
> Swiss cutting knife w/free sharpening $24.95
> 
> 6" basswood square - $1.50
> 
> 4" basswood square - $1.00
> 
> 3/8×5 x 12 practice boards - 4 pack, $11.20
> 
> Other supplies are available at http://www.mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Store/store.htm


Count me in Marty. I'm a platinum member of MyChipCarving. Your instructions, E-Letters and videos are terrific. I've made enough "firewood" by now so it's time to get serious. I'm looking forward to the designs. This gives me a goal and I think that's what's been missing for me.


----------



## MyChipCarving

MyChipCarving said:


> *Supplies*
> 
> If you need supplies for class, I'll be glad to send them to you.
> I'll be posting the first session on Monday, March 7th, but you can always start anytime during the week.
> 
> Order as many squares as you like. I'll be providing plenty of patterns to choose from.
> Send an email to [email protected] to let me know what you need.
> Shipping is Priority Mail.
> 
> Swiss cutting knife w/free sharpening $24.95
> 
> 6" basswood square - $1.50
> 
> 4" basswood square - $1.00
> 
> 3/8×5 x 12 practice boards - 4 pack, $11.20
> 
> Other supplies are available at http://www.mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Store/store.htm


Hey Joker33,
I'm glad this class hits the mark for you!
No more firewood 
Marty


----------



## philphoto

MyChipCarving said:


> *Supplies*
> 
> If you need supplies for class, I'll be glad to send them to you.
> I'll be posting the first session on Monday, March 7th, but you can always start anytime during the week.
> 
> Order as many squares as you like. I'll be providing plenty of patterns to choose from.
> Send an email to [email protected] to let me know what you need.
> Shipping is Priority Mail.
> 
> Swiss cutting knife w/free sharpening $24.95
> 
> 6" basswood square - $1.50
> 
> 4" basswood square - $1.00
> 
> 3/8×5 x 12 practice boards - 4 pack, $11.20
> 
> Other supplies are available at http://www.mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Store/store.htm


How do I sign up? Just say I want to do this?
Philphoto


----------



## MyChipCarving

MyChipCarving said:


> *Supplies*
> 
> If you need supplies for class, I'll be glad to send them to you.
> I'll be posting the first session on Monday, March 7th, but you can always start anytime during the week.
> 
> Order as many squares as you like. I'll be providing plenty of patterns to choose from.
> Send an email to [email protected] to let me know what you need.
> Shipping is Priority Mail.
> 
> Swiss cutting knife w/free sharpening $24.95
> 
> 6" basswood square - $1.50
> 
> 4" basswood square - $1.00
> 
> 3/8×5 x 12 practice boards - 4 pack, $11.20
> 
> Other supplies are available at http://www.mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Store/store.htm


Hey PhilPhoto,
welcome to class. Look for the first posting on Monday.
Nothing else to do except get your knife sharp (which I'll go over in class).
Let me know if you need some basswood squares.
Marty


----------



## philphoto

MyChipCarving said:


> *Supplies*
> 
> If you need supplies for class, I'll be glad to send them to you.
> I'll be posting the first session on Monday, March 7th, but you can always start anytime during the week.
> 
> Order as many squares as you like. I'll be providing plenty of patterns to choose from.
> Send an email to [email protected] to let me know what you need.
> Shipping is Priority Mail.
> 
> Swiss cutting knife w/free sharpening $24.95
> 
> 6" basswood square - $1.50
> 
> 4" basswood square - $1.00
> 
> 3/8×5 x 12 practice boards - 4 pack, $11.20
> 
> Other supplies are available at http://www.mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Store/store.htm


I have plenty of Basswood. I need a better knife (not happy with my Flexcut) but that I can fix later. I teach carving and woodworking in 4H club, and to Boy Scouts. So this lesson is one I will take to them afterward.

Philhttp://lumberjocks.com/MyChipCarving/blog/21739#


----------



## helluvawreck

MyChipCarving said:


> *Supplies*
> 
> If you need supplies for class, I'll be glad to send them to you.
> I'll be posting the first session on Monday, March 7th, but you can always start anytime during the week.
> 
> Order as many squares as you like. I'll be providing plenty of patterns to choose from.
> Send an email to [email protected] to let me know what you need.
> Shipping is Priority Mail.
> 
> Swiss cutting knife w/free sharpening $24.95
> 
> 6" basswood square - $1.50
> 
> 4" basswood square - $1.00
> 
> 3/8×5 x 12 practice boards - 4 pack, $11.20
> 
> Other supplies are available at http://www.mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Store/store.htm


Kelly gal, did anybody ever tell you that you're a real character? Yeah you are.  I wouldn't have you any other way. 

rivergirl is a lot like a lioness; sometimes she is as playful as a kitten, but sometimes she roars as if to protect her kitten; I always did like lions.


----------



## helluvawreck

MyChipCarving said:


> *Supplies*
> 
> If you need supplies for class, I'll be glad to send them to you.
> I'll be posting the first session on Monday, March 7th, but you can always start anytime during the week.
> 
> Order as many squares as you like. I'll be providing plenty of patterns to choose from.
> Send an email to [email protected] to let me know what you need.
> Shipping is Priority Mail.
> 
> Swiss cutting knife w/free sharpening $24.95
> 
> 6" basswood square - $1.50
> 
> 4" basswood square - $1.00
> 
> 3/8×5 x 12 practice boards - 4 pack, $11.20
> 
> Other supplies are available at http://www.mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Store/store.htm


Marty, I did sign up for your website and your videos are really good. However, I haven't decided whether are not to join this party or not but I surely will watch and learn if not in a formal way. I kind of want to leave my options open and your videos are just perfect for that. I've already been doing a little chip carving off and on today and I find it very relaxing and your videos are helpful, but I'm also trying to do some relief carving and some caricature carving as well. So if I just follow along here informally on this blog I can still learn but at the same time if I want to do a different type of carving here and there I will be able to and not feel like I'm neglecting this blog. You can be sure that I will be a frequent visitor to your site no matter what.


----------



## superdav721

MyChipCarving said:


> *Supplies*
> 
> If you need supplies for class, I'll be glad to send them to you.
> I'll be posting the first session on Monday, March 7th, but you can always start anytime during the week.
> 
> Order as many squares as you like. I'll be providing plenty of patterns to choose from.
> Send an email to [email protected] to let me know what you need.
> Shipping is Priority Mail.
> 
> Swiss cutting knife w/free sharpening $24.95
> 
> 6" basswood square - $1.50
> 
> 4" basswood square - $1.00
> 
> 3/8×5 x 12 practice boards - 4 pack, $11.20
> 
> Other supplies are available at http://www.mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Store/store.htm


Basswood-check, 2 cherries chip knife-check, band aids-check, 1 gallon glue (for mistakes)-check, OK come on Monday I'm ready. 
Oh, I'm blind in one eye and cant see out the other. We will be doing this by feel won't we? jk


----------



## MyChipCarving

MyChipCarving said:


> *Supplies*
> 
> If you need supplies for class, I'll be glad to send them to you.
> I'll be posting the first session on Monday, March 7th, but you can always start anytime during the week.
> 
> Order as many squares as you like. I'll be providing plenty of patterns to choose from.
> Send an email to [email protected] to let me know what you need.
> Shipping is Priority Mail.
> 
> Swiss cutting knife w/free sharpening $24.95
> 
> 6" basswood square - $1.50
> 
> 4" basswood square - $1.00
> 
> 3/8×5 x 12 practice boards - 4 pack, $11.20
> 
> Other supplies are available at http://www.mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Store/store.htm


Dave,
Just keep the eye you can't see out of open and you'll do just fine 

You might find this inspiring as I did, but I have a customer/friend who is totally blind and is learning how to chip carve! Really! He has been a woodworker for a while and now he wants to learn to chip carve.
I sent him some of my sample practice boards so he can feel the depth and angle of cuts.
I can't remember the details, but he told me something that he does on the wood so he knows where to start and stop each cut.


----------



## rivergirl

MyChipCarving said:


> *Supplies*
> 
> If you need supplies for class, I'll be glad to send them to you.
> I'll be posting the first session on Monday, March 7th, but you can always start anytime during the week.
> 
> Order as many squares as you like. I'll be providing plenty of patterns to choose from.
> Send an email to [email protected] to let me know what you need.
> Shipping is Priority Mail.
> 
> Swiss cutting knife w/free sharpening $24.95
> 
> 6" basswood square - $1.50
> 
> 4" basswood square - $1.00
> 
> 3/8×5 x 12 practice boards - 4 pack, $11.20
> 
> Other supplies are available at http://www.mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Store/store.htm


I have a friend (previously my next door neighbor) who is blind, lost both eyes in Vietnam. He built his own Kitchen cabinets, and he shingled his own roof. It was fun to tell passerbys that there was a blind guy up on the roof. He loved the shock it produced! So having your friend chip carve is a wonderful thing! People with no sight are incredibly tactile, and chip carving is a perfect match for that sense.


----------



## helluvawreck

MyChipCarving said:


> *Supplies*
> 
> If you need supplies for class, I'll be glad to send them to you.
> I'll be posting the first session on Monday, March 7th, but you can always start anytime during the week.
> 
> Order as many squares as you like. I'll be providing plenty of patterns to choose from.
> Send an email to [email protected] to let me know what you need.
> Shipping is Priority Mail.
> 
> Swiss cutting knife w/free sharpening $24.95
> 
> 6" basswood square - $1.50
> 
> 4" basswood square - $1.00
> 
> 3/8×5 x 12 practice boards - 4 pack, $11.20
> 
> Other supplies are available at http://www.mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Store/store.htm


*Marty*, I have a technical question. Being a member of the engineering type of human beings I'm just curious about something. I've been playing around with this chip carving most of the weekend and I must say that I'm starting to become very interested in it. It seems to be very mechanical. However, one of the most irritating and boring aspects of it is the process of laying out the patterns for a carving practice board or even a border.

Could you please tell me why is a 4mm square chosen as the size of the square? I know that there must be some kind of reason that I'm missing. Does it have something to do with with the difficulty of making chips based on 5mm squares instead of 4mm squares? Is it for artistic reasons?

Obviously, it would be much easier to make 5mm squares with a pencil and all of the standard rulers etc. instead of 4mm squares. What is the reason for this? Making the chips are fun but the laying out is a bummer. It's not any fun at all. It's just plain boring. The layout process is sort of like when you were a kid going on vacation with the folks so you could have fun so every so often you asked "are we there yet".

I mean 1mm is not very large so what difference does it make? I assume there must be a logical reason.


----------



## helluvawreck

MyChipCarving said:


> *Supplies*
> 
> If you need supplies for class, I'll be glad to send them to you.
> I'll be posting the first session on Monday, March 7th, but you can always start anytime during the week.
> 
> Order as many squares as you like. I'll be providing plenty of patterns to choose from.
> Send an email to [email protected] to let me know what you need.
> Shipping is Priority Mail.
> 
> Swiss cutting knife w/free sharpening $24.95
> 
> 6" basswood square - $1.50
> 
> 4" basswood square - $1.00
> 
> 3/8×5 x 12 practice boards - 4 pack, $11.20
> 
> Other supplies are available at http://www.mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Store/store.htm


*rivergal*, I have come to believe that sometimes and for some people becoming blind may be a real blessing because they become acquainted with their inner most self far more than most of us do. My uncle Ben was blind and he was quite a remarkable man in many ways.


----------



## rivergirl

MyChipCarving said:


> *Supplies*
> 
> If you need supplies for class, I'll be glad to send them to you.
> I'll be posting the first session on Monday, March 7th, but you can always start anytime during the week.
> 
> Order as many squares as you like. I'll be providing plenty of patterns to choose from.
> Send an email to [email protected] to let me know what you need.
> Shipping is Priority Mail.
> 
> Swiss cutting knife w/free sharpening $24.95
> 
> 6" basswood square - $1.50
> 
> 4" basswood square - $1.00
> 
> 3/8×5 x 12 practice boards - 4 pack, $11.20
> 
> Other supplies are available at http://www.mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Store/store.htm


Charles, I am dying to hear the answer to the 4 vs 5 mm question. LOL It made me laugh just reading it mostly because the question made so much practical sense. LOLOLOL


----------



## helluvawreck

MyChipCarving said:


> *Supplies*
> 
> If you need supplies for class, I'll be glad to send them to you.
> I'll be posting the first session on Monday, March 7th, but you can always start anytime during the week.
> 
> Order as many squares as you like. I'll be providing plenty of patterns to choose from.
> Send an email to [email protected] to let me know what you need.
> Shipping is Priority Mail.
> 
> Swiss cutting knife w/free sharpening $24.95
> 
> 6" basswood square - $1.50
> 
> 4" basswood square - $1.00
> 
> 3/8×5 x 12 practice boards - 4 pack, $11.20
> 
> Other supplies are available at http://www.mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Store/store.htm


*Marty*, I have Dennis Moor's chip carving workbook and he answered my question about pattern transfer and layout above. This morning I went online to find this device and was led right to your site by google. I just thought the others might not know about this heat transfer tool.

I assume this is pretty much the same thing that he mentioned in his book. I assume this works pretty good. I also have Corel Draw and a CAD program so with your heat transfer tool and being able to design and print a layout by computer and tranfer it to the wood the nuisance of putting a layout on the wood will be solved. I will be ordering this tool from you for sure. Anyway you cut it time is valuable; $20.00 for this tool is a bargain if it works.


----------



## MyChipCarving

MyChipCarving said:


> *Supplies*
> 
> If you need supplies for class, I'll be glad to send them to you.
> I'll be posting the first session on Monday, March 7th, but you can always start anytime during the week.
> 
> Order as many squares as you like. I'll be providing plenty of patterns to choose from.
> Send an email to [email protected] to let me know what you need.
> Shipping is Priority Mail.
> 
> Swiss cutting knife w/free sharpening $24.95
> 
> 6" basswood square - $1.50
> 
> 4" basswood square - $1.00
> 
> 3/8×5 x 12 practice boards - 4 pack, $11.20
> 
> Other supplies are available at http://www.mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Store/store.htm


YES - the Pattern Transfer tool is a quick and easy way to apply a chip carving pattern to the wood surface. I use mine all the time and will be covering this tool in one of our lessons.
Note: patterns need to be printed with either a laser printer or photocopy image. The PTT uses heat to transfer the toner to the wood. Ink jet printers do not work as they print with ink and not toner.

I'll make another post to answer your 4mm vs. 5mm question


----------



## MyChipCarving

MyChipCarving said:


> *Supplies*
> 
> If you need supplies for class, I'll be glad to send them to you.
> I'll be posting the first session on Monday, March 7th, but you can always start anytime during the week.
> 
> Order as many squares as you like. I'll be providing plenty of patterns to choose from.
> Send an email to [email protected] to let me know what you need.
> Shipping is Priority Mail.
> 
> Swiss cutting knife w/free sharpening $24.95
> 
> 6" basswood square - $1.50
> 
> 4" basswood square - $1.00
> 
> 3/8×5 x 12 practice boards - 4 pack, $11.20
> 
> Other supplies are available at http://www.mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Store/store.htm


Charles (helluvawreck) asks a question about layout for borders that is presented in one of my first chip carving lessons. https://mychipcarving.com/amember/signup.php

Before answering his question, I recently created *lesson 141 - 3-Corner Chips, Another Method* that is the method I'll be presenting in this class. https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Pages/videos.html

When laying out borders, I demonstrate how to layout 4mm squares that are used when carving 3-corner chips. 
Charles asks, "Why 4mm squares when I can count more easily if they were 5mm squares?" 
*Answer -* 4mm squares are easier for the beginner to carve than 5mm squares. Profound, eh!

I've carved huge three corner chips before. But as the chip size gets bigger, more depth is required, and more practice is needed to get good results.

I'll be covering all of this in our lessons and demonstrating how this plays out. 
So as not to get the cart in front of the horse, I'll stop here.

Stay tuned for upcoming lessons and all of this and more will be explained!


----------



## helluvawreck

MyChipCarving said:


> *Supplies*
> 
> If you need supplies for class, I'll be glad to send them to you.
> I'll be posting the first session on Monday, March 7th, but you can always start anytime during the week.
> 
> Order as many squares as you like. I'll be providing plenty of patterns to choose from.
> Send an email to [email protected] to let me know what you need.
> Shipping is Priority Mail.
> 
> Swiss cutting knife w/free sharpening $24.95
> 
> 6" basswood square - $1.50
> 
> 4" basswood square - $1.00
> 
> 3/8×5 x 12 practice boards - 4 pack, $11.20
> 
> Other supplies are available at http://www.mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Store/store.htm


I just watched your #141 video and that does look like it might be a better way to do it because you are always using the first position with your knife. Also, the extra lines and the center dot that you suggested could be incorporated into the pattern already if you used the heat transfer with a computer generated pattern. You make cutting those chips look so easy. Us beginners are going to need all of the help that we can get. However, from what I did this weekend I can already see that most people should be able to learn how to do this if they practice and that is encouraging to me. I appreciate you putting this blog up because I wasn't planning on taking chip carving up until later in the year and this blog is exactly why I played around with it this past weekend and I'm so glad that I did so thanks. What I've been looking for is something that I could do in the evenings to unwind with after coming home from work and this may be it.


----------



## Cubie

MyChipCarving said:


> *Supplies*
> 
> If you need supplies for class, I'll be glad to send them to you.
> I'll be posting the first session on Monday, March 7th, but you can always start anytime during the week.
> 
> Order as many squares as you like. I'll be providing plenty of patterns to choose from.
> Send an email to [email protected] to let me know what you need.
> Shipping is Priority Mail.
> 
> Swiss cutting knife w/free sharpening $24.95
> 
> 6" basswood square - $1.50
> 
> 4" basswood square - $1.00
> 
> 3/8×5 x 12 practice boards - 4 pack, $11.20
> 
> Other supplies are available at http://www.mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Store/store.htm


Hi Marty,

I just couldn't miss this one, but I'll be at a little slower pace, I expect. I've found a wood carving group here at my new location and I'm having a lot of fun. I'm the only chip carver in the group but I may yet make a few converts. In any case I'll be joining you here from time to time with the best wishes.
Cubie


----------



## MyChipCarving

*Lesson 1: Surface preparation*

*Chip carving quilt squares, lesson 1*

I have a couple of items to cover before we get started with the first lesson.

*How many quilt squares should I complete?*
This is completely up to you! I hope that everyone will be able to complete one square to send to 
me for our LumberJocks Class Quilt. If you would like to send me more, that would be fantastic.

*How many quilts will we make?*
I will assemble as many chip carved quilts as possible depending on how many squares you send me. 
From the looks of class attendance, I'm confident that I should be able to make more than one quilt.

I've got an idea on how I'll assemble these quilts that will allow for varying thicknesses of 
squares. So if you're making your own squares, just make them square and close to 3-3/4" and/or 
5-3/4" square.

*Questions:* feel free to post your questions. I'll reply promptly. If I don't know the answer I'll 
make something up 

*
LESSON 1: Surface Preparation*
Proper surface prep is important when getting ready to chip carve for a few reasons.

First, a glassy smooth surface allows the pattern to be applied clearly and accurately. A rough 
and uneven surface makes it difficult to get clear pattern lines when using any of the pattern 
application methods I'll be showing you.

Second, you will get better results when chip carving a properly prepared surface. Your knife will 
get a cleaner start when it begins in the exact spot you desire. Even small, uneven ridges caused 
by a rough surface will have you guessing where to start your cut. Also, during the cut, a smooth 
surface will yield crisp edges on the surface of your board. When chips are back-to-back this is 
even more important.

Finally, when you have removed all the chips in your pattern, you will only sand the surface very 
lightly. Get the surface ready now because you won't be able to when you are done carving. I'll explain why in an upcoming lesson.

*How to prepare the surface*
*
Method 1 - Abrasive paper*
Using abrasive paper is the easiest and most common method of surface preparation. Be sure to sand 
with the grain using straight strokes. I encourage you to wrap your sandpaper around a block of 
wood or fastened to a commercial sanding block (pictured) to avoid rounding over the edges on your quilt square. 









But even with a sanding block, the 4×4 is quite small and the sanding block may go over the edges 
and cause them to round over slightly. To avoid this you can attach a piece of abrasive paper to a 
flat surface (3/4" MDF or particle board is good) using double-sided tape.









Move your square over the abrasive paper rather than moving the sanding block over the square.









Work you way through the grits as needed all the way to 220 grit or finer. Some carvers like to 
sand through 400 grit. I've not seen the need for this but I'll leave that decision up to you. 
When done, vacuum the surface to remove dust and any leftover abrasive particles.

*Method 2 - Scraper*
A cabinet / card scraper will yield the absolute best surface for carving (and woodworking, for 
that matter). A scraper will create a hard and flat surface perfect for pattern application and 
carving. Scraping is also easier on your lungs and shop as no dust is created.

For your quilt squares, the surface would need to be scraped prior to cutting. The squares are 
just too small to scrape after cutting to size.
I've created a video lesson demonstrating how to sharpen and use a scraper. For our purposes I've 
edited the full length lesson to include abrasive paper and scraper use only.
http://www.facebook.com/v/116428025100494
If you'd like to learn how to sharpen a scraper and see the full length lesson, sign up to become a My Chip Carving Platinum Member.

I'll give everyone a few days to read this first lesson, cut out their squares, and prepare the 
surface. If you need some basswood practice boards and/or squares, please contact me with your 
address and quantity of each size desired. [email protected] or 866-444-6996
4×4 square - 1.00/ea
6×6 square - 1.50/ea
5×12 practice board - 2.80/ea

*Next lesson: Pattern Design*


----------



## Rustic

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 1: Surface preparation*
> 
> *Chip carving quilt squares, lesson 1*
> 
> I have a couple of items to cover before we get started with the first lesson.
> 
> *How many quilt squares should I complete?*
> This is completely up to you! I hope that everyone will be able to complete one square to send to
> me for our LumberJocks Class Quilt. If you would like to send me more, that would be fantastic.
> 
> *How many quilts will we make?*
> I will assemble as many chip carved quilts as possible depending on how many squares you send me.
> From the looks of class attendance, I'm confident that I should be able to make more than one quilt.
> 
> I've got an idea on how I'll assemble these quilts that will allow for varying thicknesses of
> squares. So if you're making your own squares, just make them square and close to 3-3/4" and/or
> 5-3/4" square.
> 
> *Questions:* feel free to post your questions. I'll reply promptly. If I don't know the answer I'll
> make something up
> 
> *
> LESSON 1: Surface Preparation*
> Proper surface prep is important when getting ready to chip carve for a few reasons.
> 
> First, a glassy smooth surface allows the pattern to be applied clearly and accurately. A rough
> and uneven surface makes it difficult to get clear pattern lines when using any of the pattern
> application methods I'll be showing you.
> 
> Second, you will get better results when chip carving a properly prepared surface. Your knife will
> get a cleaner start when it begins in the exact spot you desire. Even small, uneven ridges caused
> by a rough surface will have you guessing where to start your cut. Also, during the cut, a smooth
> surface will yield crisp edges on the surface of your board. When chips are back-to-back this is
> even more important.
> 
> Finally, when you have removed all the chips in your pattern, you will only sand the surface very
> lightly. Get the surface ready now because you won't be able to when you are done carving. I'll explain why in an upcoming lesson.
> 
> *How to prepare the surface*
> *
> Method 1 - Abrasive paper*
> Using abrasive paper is the easiest and most common method of surface preparation. Be sure to sand
> with the grain using straight strokes. I encourage you to wrap your sandpaper around a block of
> wood or fastened to a commercial sanding block (pictured) to avoid rounding over the edges on your quilt square.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But even with a sanding block, the 4×4 is quite small and the sanding block may go over the edges
> and cause them to round over slightly. To avoid this you can attach a piece of abrasive paper to a
> flat surface (3/4" MDF or particle board is good) using double-sided tape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Move your square over the abrasive paper rather than moving the sanding block over the square.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Work you way through the grits as needed all the way to 220 grit or finer. Some carvers like to
> sand through 400 grit. I've not seen the need for this but I'll leave that decision up to you.
> When done, vacuum the surface to remove dust and any leftover abrasive particles.
> 
> *Method 2 - Scraper*
> A cabinet / card scraper will yield the absolute best surface for carving (and woodworking, for
> that matter). A scraper will create a hard and flat surface perfect for pattern application and
> carving. Scraping is also easier on your lungs and shop as no dust is created.
> 
> For your quilt squares, the surface would need to be scraped prior to cutting. The squares are
> just too small to scrape after cutting to size.
> I've created a video lesson demonstrating how to sharpen and use a scraper. For our purposes I've
> edited the full length lesson to include abrasive paper and scraper use only.
> http://www.facebook.com/v/116428025100494
> If you'd like to learn how to sharpen a scraper and see the full length lesson, sign up to become a My Chip Carving Platinum Member.
> 
> I'll give everyone a few days to read this first lesson, cut out their squares, and prepare the
> surface. If you need some basswood practice boards and/or squares, please contact me with your
> address and quantity of each size desired. [email protected] or 866-444-6996
> 4×4 square - 1.00/ea
> 6×6 square - 1.50/ea
> 5×12 practice board - 2.80/ea
> 
> *Next lesson: Pattern Design*


looking forward to getting started


----------



## Cubie

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 1: Surface preparation*
> 
> *Chip carving quilt squares, lesson 1*
> 
> I have a couple of items to cover before we get started with the first lesson.
> 
> *How many quilt squares should I complete?*
> This is completely up to you! I hope that everyone will be able to complete one square to send to
> me for our LumberJocks Class Quilt. If you would like to send me more, that would be fantastic.
> 
> *How many quilts will we make?*
> I will assemble as many chip carved quilts as possible depending on how many squares you send me.
> From the looks of class attendance, I'm confident that I should be able to make more than one quilt.
> 
> I've got an idea on how I'll assemble these quilts that will allow for varying thicknesses of
> squares. So if you're making your own squares, just make them square and close to 3-3/4" and/or
> 5-3/4" square.
> 
> *Questions:* feel free to post your questions. I'll reply promptly. If I don't know the answer I'll
> make something up
> 
> *
> LESSON 1: Surface Preparation*
> Proper surface prep is important when getting ready to chip carve for a few reasons.
> 
> First, a glassy smooth surface allows the pattern to be applied clearly and accurately. A rough
> and uneven surface makes it difficult to get clear pattern lines when using any of the pattern
> application methods I'll be showing you.
> 
> Second, you will get better results when chip carving a properly prepared surface. Your knife will
> get a cleaner start when it begins in the exact spot you desire. Even small, uneven ridges caused
> by a rough surface will have you guessing where to start your cut. Also, during the cut, a smooth
> surface will yield crisp edges on the surface of your board. When chips are back-to-back this is
> even more important.
> 
> Finally, when you have removed all the chips in your pattern, you will only sand the surface very
> lightly. Get the surface ready now because you won't be able to when you are done carving. I'll explain why in an upcoming lesson.
> 
> *How to prepare the surface*
> *
> Method 1 - Abrasive paper*
> Using abrasive paper is the easiest and most common method of surface preparation. Be sure to sand
> with the grain using straight strokes. I encourage you to wrap your sandpaper around a block of
> wood or fastened to a commercial sanding block (pictured) to avoid rounding over the edges on your quilt square.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But even with a sanding block, the 4×4 is quite small and the sanding block may go over the edges
> and cause them to round over slightly. To avoid this you can attach a piece of abrasive paper to a
> flat surface (3/4" MDF or particle board is good) using double-sided tape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Move your square over the abrasive paper rather than moving the sanding block over the square.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Work you way through the grits as needed all the way to 220 grit or finer. Some carvers like to
> sand through 400 grit. I've not seen the need for this but I'll leave that decision up to you.
> When done, vacuum the surface to remove dust and any leftover abrasive particles.
> 
> *Method 2 - Scraper*
> A cabinet / card scraper will yield the absolute best surface for carving (and woodworking, for
> that matter). A scraper will create a hard and flat surface perfect for pattern application and
> carving. Scraping is also easier on your lungs and shop as no dust is created.
> 
> For your quilt squares, the surface would need to be scraped prior to cutting. The squares are
> just too small to scrape after cutting to size.
> I've created a video lesson demonstrating how to sharpen and use a scraper. For our purposes I've
> edited the full length lesson to include abrasive paper and scraper use only.
> http://www.facebook.com/v/116428025100494
> If you'd like to learn how to sharpen a scraper and see the full length lesson, sign up to become a My Chip Carving Platinum Member.
> 
> I'll give everyone a few days to read this first lesson, cut out their squares, and prepare the
> surface. If you need some basswood practice boards and/or squares, please contact me with your
> address and quantity of each size desired. [email protected] or 866-444-6996
> 4×4 square - 1.00/ea
> 6×6 square - 1.50/ea
> 5×12 practice board - 2.80/ea
> 
> *Next lesson: Pattern Design*


I've been using the sandpaper technique for the stuff I've been carving recently. It works well and makes pattern transfer with the hot iron a cinch. I'm also looking forward to making some chips.


----------



## MsDebbieP

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 1: Surface preparation*
> 
> *Chip carving quilt squares, lesson 1*
> 
> I have a couple of items to cover before we get started with the first lesson.
> 
> *How many quilt squares should I complete?*
> This is completely up to you! I hope that everyone will be able to complete one square to send to
> me for our LumberJocks Class Quilt. If you would like to send me more, that would be fantastic.
> 
> *How many quilts will we make?*
> I will assemble as many chip carved quilts as possible depending on how many squares you send me.
> From the looks of class attendance, I'm confident that I should be able to make more than one quilt.
> 
> I've got an idea on how I'll assemble these quilts that will allow for varying thicknesses of
> squares. So if you're making your own squares, just make them square and close to 3-3/4" and/or
> 5-3/4" square.
> 
> *Questions:* feel free to post your questions. I'll reply promptly. If I don't know the answer I'll
> make something up
> 
> *
> LESSON 1: Surface Preparation*
> Proper surface prep is important when getting ready to chip carve for a few reasons.
> 
> First, a glassy smooth surface allows the pattern to be applied clearly and accurately. A rough
> and uneven surface makes it difficult to get clear pattern lines when using any of the pattern
> application methods I'll be showing you.
> 
> Second, you will get better results when chip carving a properly prepared surface. Your knife will
> get a cleaner start when it begins in the exact spot you desire. Even small, uneven ridges caused
> by a rough surface will have you guessing where to start your cut. Also, during the cut, a smooth
> surface will yield crisp edges on the surface of your board. When chips are back-to-back this is
> even more important.
> 
> Finally, when you have removed all the chips in your pattern, you will only sand the surface very
> lightly. Get the surface ready now because you won't be able to when you are done carving. I'll explain why in an upcoming lesson.
> 
> *How to prepare the surface*
> *
> Method 1 - Abrasive paper*
> Using abrasive paper is the easiest and most common method of surface preparation. Be sure to sand
> with the grain using straight strokes. I encourage you to wrap your sandpaper around a block of
> wood or fastened to a commercial sanding block (pictured) to avoid rounding over the edges on your quilt square.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But even with a sanding block, the 4×4 is quite small and the sanding block may go over the edges
> and cause them to round over slightly. To avoid this you can attach a piece of abrasive paper to a
> flat surface (3/4" MDF or particle board is good) using double-sided tape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Move your square over the abrasive paper rather than moving the sanding block over the square.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Work you way through the grits as needed all the way to 220 grit or finer. Some carvers like to
> sand through 400 grit. I've not seen the need for this but I'll leave that decision up to you.
> When done, vacuum the surface to remove dust and any leftover abrasive particles.
> 
> *Method 2 - Scraper*
> A cabinet / card scraper will yield the absolute best surface for carving (and woodworking, for
> that matter). A scraper will create a hard and flat surface perfect for pattern application and
> carving. Scraping is also easier on your lungs and shop as no dust is created.
> 
> For your quilt squares, the surface would need to be scraped prior to cutting. The squares are
> just too small to scrape after cutting to size.
> I've created a video lesson demonstrating how to sharpen and use a scraper. For our purposes I've
> edited the full length lesson to include abrasive paper and scraper use only.
> http://www.facebook.com/v/116428025100494
> If you'd like to learn how to sharpen a scraper and see the full length lesson, sign up to become a My Chip Carving Platinum Member.
> 
> I'll give everyone a few days to read this first lesson, cut out their squares, and prepare the
> surface. If you need some basswood practice boards and/or squares, please contact me with your
> address and quantity of each size desired. [email protected] or 866-444-6996
> 4×4 square - 1.00/ea
> 6×6 square - 1.50/ea
> 5×12 practice board - 2.80/ea
> 
> *Next lesson: Pattern Design*


it's on my "to do" list for this week. perhaps Wednesday.


----------



## MsDebbieP

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 1: Surface preparation*
> 
> *Chip carving quilt squares, lesson 1*
> 
> I have a couple of items to cover before we get started with the first lesson.
> 
> *How many quilt squares should I complete?*
> This is completely up to you! I hope that everyone will be able to complete one square to send to
> me for our LumberJocks Class Quilt. If you would like to send me more, that would be fantastic.
> 
> *How many quilts will we make?*
> I will assemble as many chip carved quilts as possible depending on how many squares you send me.
> From the looks of class attendance, I'm confident that I should be able to make more than one quilt.
> 
> I've got an idea on how I'll assemble these quilts that will allow for varying thicknesses of
> squares. So if you're making your own squares, just make them square and close to 3-3/4" and/or
> 5-3/4" square.
> 
> *Questions:* feel free to post your questions. I'll reply promptly. If I don't know the answer I'll
> make something up
> 
> *
> LESSON 1: Surface Preparation*
> Proper surface prep is important when getting ready to chip carve for a few reasons.
> 
> First, a glassy smooth surface allows the pattern to be applied clearly and accurately. A rough
> and uneven surface makes it difficult to get clear pattern lines when using any of the pattern
> application methods I'll be showing you.
> 
> Second, you will get better results when chip carving a properly prepared surface. Your knife will
> get a cleaner start when it begins in the exact spot you desire. Even small, uneven ridges caused
> by a rough surface will have you guessing where to start your cut. Also, during the cut, a smooth
> surface will yield crisp edges on the surface of your board. When chips are back-to-back this is
> even more important.
> 
> Finally, when you have removed all the chips in your pattern, you will only sand the surface very
> lightly. Get the surface ready now because you won't be able to when you are done carving. I'll explain why in an upcoming lesson.
> 
> *How to prepare the surface*
> *
> Method 1 - Abrasive paper*
> Using abrasive paper is the easiest and most common method of surface preparation. Be sure to sand
> with the grain using straight strokes. I encourage you to wrap your sandpaper around a block of
> wood or fastened to a commercial sanding block (pictured) to avoid rounding over the edges on your quilt square.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But even with a sanding block, the 4×4 is quite small and the sanding block may go over the edges
> and cause them to round over slightly. To avoid this you can attach a piece of abrasive paper to a
> flat surface (3/4" MDF or particle board is good) using double-sided tape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Move your square over the abrasive paper rather than moving the sanding block over the square.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Work you way through the grits as needed all the way to 220 grit or finer. Some carvers like to
> sand through 400 grit. I've not seen the need for this but I'll leave that decision up to you.
> When done, vacuum the surface to remove dust and any leftover abrasive particles.
> 
> *Method 2 - Scraper*
> A cabinet / card scraper will yield the absolute best surface for carving (and woodworking, for
> that matter). A scraper will create a hard and flat surface perfect for pattern application and
> carving. Scraping is also easier on your lungs and shop as no dust is created.
> 
> For your quilt squares, the surface would need to be scraped prior to cutting. The squares are
> just too small to scrape after cutting to size.
> I've created a video lesson demonstrating how to sharpen and use a scraper. For our purposes I've
> edited the full length lesson to include abrasive paper and scraper use only.
> http://www.facebook.com/v/116428025100494
> If you'd like to learn how to sharpen a scraper and see the full length lesson, sign up to become a My Chip Carving Platinum Member.
> 
> I'll give everyone a few days to read this first lesson, cut out their squares, and prepare the
> surface. If you need some basswood practice boards and/or squares, please contact me with your
> address and quantity of each size desired. [email protected] or 866-444-6996
> 4×4 square - 1.00/ea
> 6×6 square - 1.50/ea
> 5×12 practice board - 2.80/ea
> 
> *Next lesson: Pattern Design*


it's on my "to do" list for this week. perhaps Wednesday.


----------



## RTW

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 1: Surface preparation*
> 
> *Chip carving quilt squares, lesson 1*
> 
> I have a couple of items to cover before we get started with the first lesson.
> 
> *How many quilt squares should I complete?*
> This is completely up to you! I hope that everyone will be able to complete one square to send to
> me for our LumberJocks Class Quilt. If you would like to send me more, that would be fantastic.
> 
> *How many quilts will we make?*
> I will assemble as many chip carved quilts as possible depending on how many squares you send me.
> From the looks of class attendance, I'm confident that I should be able to make more than one quilt.
> 
> I've got an idea on how I'll assemble these quilts that will allow for varying thicknesses of
> squares. So if you're making your own squares, just make them square and close to 3-3/4" and/or
> 5-3/4" square.
> 
> *Questions:* feel free to post your questions. I'll reply promptly. If I don't know the answer I'll
> make something up
> 
> *
> LESSON 1: Surface Preparation*
> Proper surface prep is important when getting ready to chip carve for a few reasons.
> 
> First, a glassy smooth surface allows the pattern to be applied clearly and accurately. A rough
> and uneven surface makes it difficult to get clear pattern lines when using any of the pattern
> application methods I'll be showing you.
> 
> Second, you will get better results when chip carving a properly prepared surface. Your knife will
> get a cleaner start when it begins in the exact spot you desire. Even small, uneven ridges caused
> by a rough surface will have you guessing where to start your cut. Also, during the cut, a smooth
> surface will yield crisp edges on the surface of your board. When chips are back-to-back this is
> even more important.
> 
> Finally, when you have removed all the chips in your pattern, you will only sand the surface very
> lightly. Get the surface ready now because you won't be able to when you are done carving. I'll explain why in an upcoming lesson.
> 
> *How to prepare the surface*
> *
> Method 1 - Abrasive paper*
> Using abrasive paper is the easiest and most common method of surface preparation. Be sure to sand
> with the grain using straight strokes. I encourage you to wrap your sandpaper around a block of
> wood or fastened to a commercial sanding block (pictured) to avoid rounding over the edges on your quilt square.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But even with a sanding block, the 4×4 is quite small and the sanding block may go over the edges
> and cause them to round over slightly. To avoid this you can attach a piece of abrasive paper to a
> flat surface (3/4" MDF or particle board is good) using double-sided tape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Move your square over the abrasive paper rather than moving the sanding block over the square.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Work you way through the grits as needed all the way to 220 grit or finer. Some carvers like to
> sand through 400 grit. I've not seen the need for this but I'll leave that decision up to you.
> When done, vacuum the surface to remove dust and any leftover abrasive particles.
> 
> *Method 2 - Scraper*
> A cabinet / card scraper will yield the absolute best surface for carving (and woodworking, for
> that matter). A scraper will create a hard and flat surface perfect for pattern application and
> carving. Scraping is also easier on your lungs and shop as no dust is created.
> 
> For your quilt squares, the surface would need to be scraped prior to cutting. The squares are
> just too small to scrape after cutting to size.
> I've created a video lesson demonstrating how to sharpen and use a scraper. For our purposes I've
> edited the full length lesson to include abrasive paper and scraper use only.
> http://www.facebook.com/v/116428025100494
> If you'd like to learn how to sharpen a scraper and see the full length lesson, sign up to become a My Chip Carving Platinum Member.
> 
> I'll give everyone a few days to read this first lesson, cut out their squares, and prepare the
> surface. If you need some basswood practice boards and/or squares, please contact me with your
> address and quantity of each size desired. [email protected] or 866-444-6996
> 4×4 square - 1.00/ea
> 6×6 square - 1.50/ea
> 5×12 practice board - 2.80/ea
> 
> *Next lesson: Pattern Design*


Marty,

I will start as soon as my wood arrives! 
Russ


----------



## Chipaway

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 1: Surface preparation*
> 
> *Chip carving quilt squares, lesson 1*
> 
> I have a couple of items to cover before we get started with the first lesson.
> 
> *How many quilt squares should I complete?*
> This is completely up to you! I hope that everyone will be able to complete one square to send to
> me for our LumberJocks Class Quilt. If you would like to send me more, that would be fantastic.
> 
> *How many quilts will we make?*
> I will assemble as many chip carved quilts as possible depending on how many squares you send me.
> From the looks of class attendance, I'm confident that I should be able to make more than one quilt.
> 
> I've got an idea on how I'll assemble these quilts that will allow for varying thicknesses of
> squares. So if you're making your own squares, just make them square and close to 3-3/4" and/or
> 5-3/4" square.
> 
> *Questions:* feel free to post your questions. I'll reply promptly. If I don't know the answer I'll
> make something up
> 
> *
> LESSON 1: Surface Preparation*
> Proper surface prep is important when getting ready to chip carve for a few reasons.
> 
> First, a glassy smooth surface allows the pattern to be applied clearly and accurately. A rough
> and uneven surface makes it difficult to get clear pattern lines when using any of the pattern
> application methods I'll be showing you.
> 
> Second, you will get better results when chip carving a properly prepared surface. Your knife will
> get a cleaner start when it begins in the exact spot you desire. Even small, uneven ridges caused
> by a rough surface will have you guessing where to start your cut. Also, during the cut, a smooth
> surface will yield crisp edges on the surface of your board. When chips are back-to-back this is
> even more important.
> 
> Finally, when you have removed all the chips in your pattern, you will only sand the surface very
> lightly. Get the surface ready now because you won't be able to when you are done carving. I'll explain why in an upcoming lesson.
> 
> *How to prepare the surface*
> *
> Method 1 - Abrasive paper*
> Using abrasive paper is the easiest and most common method of surface preparation. Be sure to sand
> with the grain using straight strokes. I encourage you to wrap your sandpaper around a block of
> wood or fastened to a commercial sanding block (pictured) to avoid rounding over the edges on your quilt square.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But even with a sanding block, the 4×4 is quite small and the sanding block may go over the edges
> and cause them to round over slightly. To avoid this you can attach a piece of abrasive paper to a
> flat surface (3/4" MDF or particle board is good) using double-sided tape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Move your square over the abrasive paper rather than moving the sanding block over the square.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Work you way through the grits as needed all the way to 220 grit or finer. Some carvers like to
> sand through 400 grit. I've not seen the need for this but I'll leave that decision up to you.
> When done, vacuum the surface to remove dust and any leftover abrasive particles.
> 
> *Method 2 - Scraper*
> A cabinet / card scraper will yield the absolute best surface for carving (and woodworking, for
> that matter). A scraper will create a hard and flat surface perfect for pattern application and
> carving. Scraping is also easier on your lungs and shop as no dust is created.
> 
> For your quilt squares, the surface would need to be scraped prior to cutting. The squares are
> just too small to scrape after cutting to size.
> I've created a video lesson demonstrating how to sharpen and use a scraper. For our purposes I've
> edited the full length lesson to include abrasive paper and scraper use only.
> http://www.facebook.com/v/116428025100494
> If you'd like to learn how to sharpen a scraper and see the full length lesson, sign up to become a My Chip Carving Platinum Member.
> 
> I'll give everyone a few days to read this first lesson, cut out their squares, and prepare the
> surface. If you need some basswood practice boards and/or squares, please contact me with your
> address and quantity of each size desired. [email protected] or 866-444-6996
> 4×4 square - 1.00/ea
> 6×6 square - 1.50/ea
> 5×12 practice board - 2.80/ea
> 
> *Next lesson: Pattern Design*


Got my wood today, will hit it with the paper tomorrow.


----------



## superdav721

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 1: Surface preparation*
> 
> *Chip carving quilt squares, lesson 1*
> 
> I have a couple of items to cover before we get started with the first lesson.
> 
> *How many quilt squares should I complete?*
> This is completely up to you! I hope that everyone will be able to complete one square to send to
> me for our LumberJocks Class Quilt. If you would like to send me more, that would be fantastic.
> 
> *How many quilts will we make?*
> I will assemble as many chip carved quilts as possible depending on how many squares you send me.
> From the looks of class attendance, I'm confident that I should be able to make more than one quilt.
> 
> I've got an idea on how I'll assemble these quilts that will allow for varying thicknesses of
> squares. So if you're making your own squares, just make them square and close to 3-3/4" and/or
> 5-3/4" square.
> 
> *Questions:* feel free to post your questions. I'll reply promptly. If I don't know the answer I'll
> make something up
> 
> *
> LESSON 1: Surface Preparation*
> Proper surface prep is important when getting ready to chip carve for a few reasons.
> 
> First, a glassy smooth surface allows the pattern to be applied clearly and accurately. A rough
> and uneven surface makes it difficult to get clear pattern lines when using any of the pattern
> application methods I'll be showing you.
> 
> Second, you will get better results when chip carving a properly prepared surface. Your knife will
> get a cleaner start when it begins in the exact spot you desire. Even small, uneven ridges caused
> by a rough surface will have you guessing where to start your cut. Also, during the cut, a smooth
> surface will yield crisp edges on the surface of your board. When chips are back-to-back this is
> even more important.
> 
> Finally, when you have removed all the chips in your pattern, you will only sand the surface very
> lightly. Get the surface ready now because you won't be able to when you are done carving. I'll explain why in an upcoming lesson.
> 
> *How to prepare the surface*
> *
> Method 1 - Abrasive paper*
> Using abrasive paper is the easiest and most common method of surface preparation. Be sure to sand
> with the grain using straight strokes. I encourage you to wrap your sandpaper around a block of
> wood or fastened to a commercial sanding block (pictured) to avoid rounding over the edges on your quilt square.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But even with a sanding block, the 4×4 is quite small and the sanding block may go over the edges
> and cause them to round over slightly. To avoid this you can attach a piece of abrasive paper to a
> flat surface (3/4" MDF or particle board is good) using double-sided tape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Move your square over the abrasive paper rather than moving the sanding block over the square.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Work you way through the grits as needed all the way to 220 grit or finer. Some carvers like to
> sand through 400 grit. I've not seen the need for this but I'll leave that decision up to you.
> When done, vacuum the surface to remove dust and any leftover abrasive particles.
> 
> *Method 2 - Scraper*
> A cabinet / card scraper will yield the absolute best surface for carving (and woodworking, for
> that matter). A scraper will create a hard and flat surface perfect for pattern application and
> carving. Scraping is also easier on your lungs and shop as no dust is created.
> 
> For your quilt squares, the surface would need to be scraped prior to cutting. The squares are
> just too small to scrape after cutting to size.
> I've created a video lesson demonstrating how to sharpen and use a scraper. For our purposes I've
> edited the full length lesson to include abrasive paper and scraper use only.
> http://www.facebook.com/v/116428025100494
> If you'd like to learn how to sharpen a scraper and see the full length lesson, sign up to become a My Chip Carving Platinum Member.
> 
> I'll give everyone a few days to read this first lesson, cut out their squares, and prepare the
> surface. If you need some basswood practice boards and/or squares, please contact me with your
> address and quantity of each size desired. [email protected] or 866-444-6996
> 4×4 square - 1.00/ea
> 6×6 square - 1.50/ea
> 5×12 practice board - 2.80/ea
> 
> *Next lesson: Pattern Design*


Done. Do they stitch you up for sandpaper burns? We are staining these red aren't we?


----------



## DavidBass

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 1: Surface preparation*
> 
> *Chip carving quilt squares, lesson 1*
> 
> I have a couple of items to cover before we get started with the first lesson.
> 
> *How many quilt squares should I complete?*
> This is completely up to you! I hope that everyone will be able to complete one square to send to
> me for our LumberJocks Class Quilt. If you would like to send me more, that would be fantastic.
> 
> *How many quilts will we make?*
> I will assemble as many chip carved quilts as possible depending on how many squares you send me.
> From the looks of class attendance, I'm confident that I should be able to make more than one quilt.
> 
> I've got an idea on how I'll assemble these quilts that will allow for varying thicknesses of
> squares. So if you're making your own squares, just make them square and close to 3-3/4" and/or
> 5-3/4" square.
> 
> *Questions:* feel free to post your questions. I'll reply promptly. If I don't know the answer I'll
> make something up
> 
> *
> LESSON 1: Surface Preparation*
> Proper surface prep is important when getting ready to chip carve for a few reasons.
> 
> First, a glassy smooth surface allows the pattern to be applied clearly and accurately. A rough
> and uneven surface makes it difficult to get clear pattern lines when using any of the pattern
> application methods I'll be showing you.
> 
> Second, you will get better results when chip carving a properly prepared surface. Your knife will
> get a cleaner start when it begins in the exact spot you desire. Even small, uneven ridges caused
> by a rough surface will have you guessing where to start your cut. Also, during the cut, a smooth
> surface will yield crisp edges on the surface of your board. When chips are back-to-back this is
> even more important.
> 
> Finally, when you have removed all the chips in your pattern, you will only sand the surface very
> lightly. Get the surface ready now because you won't be able to when you are done carving. I'll explain why in an upcoming lesson.
> 
> *How to prepare the surface*
> *
> Method 1 - Abrasive paper*
> Using abrasive paper is the easiest and most common method of surface preparation. Be sure to sand
> with the grain using straight strokes. I encourage you to wrap your sandpaper around a block of
> wood or fastened to a commercial sanding block (pictured) to avoid rounding over the edges on your quilt square.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But even with a sanding block, the 4×4 is quite small and the sanding block may go over the edges
> and cause them to round over slightly. To avoid this you can attach a piece of abrasive paper to a
> flat surface (3/4" MDF or particle board is good) using double-sided tape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Move your square over the abrasive paper rather than moving the sanding block over the square.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Work you way through the grits as needed all the way to 220 grit or finer. Some carvers like to
> sand through 400 grit. I've not seen the need for this but I'll leave that decision up to you.
> When done, vacuum the surface to remove dust and any leftover abrasive particles.
> 
> *Method 2 - Scraper*
> A cabinet / card scraper will yield the absolute best surface for carving (and woodworking, for
> that matter). A scraper will create a hard and flat surface perfect for pattern application and
> carving. Scraping is also easier on your lungs and shop as no dust is created.
> 
> For your quilt squares, the surface would need to be scraped prior to cutting. The squares are
> just too small to scrape after cutting to size.
> I've created a video lesson demonstrating how to sharpen and use a scraper. For our purposes I've
> edited the full length lesson to include abrasive paper and scraper use only.
> http://www.facebook.com/v/116428025100494
> If you'd like to learn how to sharpen a scraper and see the full length lesson, sign up to become a My Chip Carving Platinum Member.
> 
> I'll give everyone a few days to read this first lesson, cut out their squares, and prepare the
> surface. If you need some basswood practice boards and/or squares, please contact me with your
> address and quantity of each size desired. [email protected] or 866-444-6996
> 4×4 square - 1.00/ea
> 6×6 square - 1.50/ea
> 5×12 practice board - 2.80/ea
> 
> *Next lesson: Pattern Design*


I guess doing this would be a good idea for our practice boards as well, yes?


----------



## Rustic

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 1: Surface preparation*
> 
> *Chip carving quilt squares, lesson 1*
> 
> I have a couple of items to cover before we get started with the first lesson.
> 
> *How many quilt squares should I complete?*
> This is completely up to you! I hope that everyone will be able to complete one square to send to
> me for our LumberJocks Class Quilt. If you would like to send me more, that would be fantastic.
> 
> *How many quilts will we make?*
> I will assemble as many chip carved quilts as possible depending on how many squares you send me.
> From the looks of class attendance, I'm confident that I should be able to make more than one quilt.
> 
> I've got an idea on how I'll assemble these quilts that will allow for varying thicknesses of
> squares. So if you're making your own squares, just make them square and close to 3-3/4" and/or
> 5-3/4" square.
> 
> *Questions:* feel free to post your questions. I'll reply promptly. If I don't know the answer I'll
> make something up
> 
> *
> LESSON 1: Surface Preparation*
> Proper surface prep is important when getting ready to chip carve for a few reasons.
> 
> First, a glassy smooth surface allows the pattern to be applied clearly and accurately. A rough
> and uneven surface makes it difficult to get clear pattern lines when using any of the pattern
> application methods I'll be showing you.
> 
> Second, you will get better results when chip carving a properly prepared surface. Your knife will
> get a cleaner start when it begins in the exact spot you desire. Even small, uneven ridges caused
> by a rough surface will have you guessing where to start your cut. Also, during the cut, a smooth
> surface will yield crisp edges on the surface of your board. When chips are back-to-back this is
> even more important.
> 
> Finally, when you have removed all the chips in your pattern, you will only sand the surface very
> lightly. Get the surface ready now because you won't be able to when you are done carving. I'll explain why in an upcoming lesson.
> 
> *How to prepare the surface*
> *
> Method 1 - Abrasive paper*
> Using abrasive paper is the easiest and most common method of surface preparation. Be sure to sand
> with the grain using straight strokes. I encourage you to wrap your sandpaper around a block of
> wood or fastened to a commercial sanding block (pictured) to avoid rounding over the edges on your quilt square.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But even with a sanding block, the 4×4 is quite small and the sanding block may go over the edges
> and cause them to round over slightly. To avoid this you can attach a piece of abrasive paper to a
> flat surface (3/4" MDF or particle board is good) using double-sided tape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Move your square over the abrasive paper rather than moving the sanding block over the square.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Work you way through the grits as needed all the way to 220 grit or finer. Some carvers like to
> sand through 400 grit. I've not seen the need for this but I'll leave that decision up to you.
> When done, vacuum the surface to remove dust and any leftover abrasive particles.
> 
> *Method 2 - Scraper*
> A cabinet / card scraper will yield the absolute best surface for carving (and woodworking, for
> that matter). A scraper will create a hard and flat surface perfect for pattern application and
> carving. Scraping is also easier on your lungs and shop as no dust is created.
> 
> For your quilt squares, the surface would need to be scraped prior to cutting. The squares are
> just too small to scrape after cutting to size.
> I've created a video lesson demonstrating how to sharpen and use a scraper. For our purposes I've
> edited the full length lesson to include abrasive paper and scraper use only.
> http://www.facebook.com/v/116428025100494
> If you'd like to learn how to sharpen a scraper and see the full length lesson, sign up to become a My Chip Carving Platinum Member.
> 
> I'll give everyone a few days to read this first lesson, cut out their squares, and prepare the
> surface. If you need some basswood practice boards and/or squares, please contact me with your
> address and quantity of each size desired. [email protected] or 866-444-6996
> 4×4 square - 1.00/ea
> 6×6 square - 1.50/ea
> 5×12 practice board - 2.80/ea
> 
> *Next lesson: Pattern Design*


Got my stuff today Thanks a bunch Marty


----------



## MyChipCarving

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 1: Surface preparation*
> 
> *Chip carving quilt squares, lesson 1*
> 
> I have a couple of items to cover before we get started with the first lesson.
> 
> *How many quilt squares should I complete?*
> This is completely up to you! I hope that everyone will be able to complete one square to send to
> me for our LumberJocks Class Quilt. If you would like to send me more, that would be fantastic.
> 
> *How many quilts will we make?*
> I will assemble as many chip carved quilts as possible depending on how many squares you send me.
> From the looks of class attendance, I'm confident that I should be able to make more than one quilt.
> 
> I've got an idea on how I'll assemble these quilts that will allow for varying thicknesses of
> squares. So if you're making your own squares, just make them square and close to 3-3/4" and/or
> 5-3/4" square.
> 
> *Questions:* feel free to post your questions. I'll reply promptly. If I don't know the answer I'll
> make something up
> 
> *
> LESSON 1: Surface Preparation*
> Proper surface prep is important when getting ready to chip carve for a few reasons.
> 
> First, a glassy smooth surface allows the pattern to be applied clearly and accurately. A rough
> and uneven surface makes it difficult to get clear pattern lines when using any of the pattern
> application methods I'll be showing you.
> 
> Second, you will get better results when chip carving a properly prepared surface. Your knife will
> get a cleaner start when it begins in the exact spot you desire. Even small, uneven ridges caused
> by a rough surface will have you guessing where to start your cut. Also, during the cut, a smooth
> surface will yield crisp edges on the surface of your board. When chips are back-to-back this is
> even more important.
> 
> Finally, when you have removed all the chips in your pattern, you will only sand the surface very
> lightly. Get the surface ready now because you won't be able to when you are done carving. I'll explain why in an upcoming lesson.
> 
> *How to prepare the surface*
> *
> Method 1 - Abrasive paper*
> Using abrasive paper is the easiest and most common method of surface preparation. Be sure to sand
> with the grain using straight strokes. I encourage you to wrap your sandpaper around a block of
> wood or fastened to a commercial sanding block (pictured) to avoid rounding over the edges on your quilt square.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But even with a sanding block, the 4×4 is quite small and the sanding block may go over the edges
> and cause them to round over slightly. To avoid this you can attach a piece of abrasive paper to a
> flat surface (3/4" MDF or particle board is good) using double-sided tape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Move your square over the abrasive paper rather than moving the sanding block over the square.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Work you way through the grits as needed all the way to 220 grit or finer. Some carvers like to
> sand through 400 grit. I've not seen the need for this but I'll leave that decision up to you.
> When done, vacuum the surface to remove dust and any leftover abrasive particles.
> 
> *Method 2 - Scraper*
> A cabinet / card scraper will yield the absolute best surface for carving (and woodworking, for
> that matter). A scraper will create a hard and flat surface perfect for pattern application and
> carving. Scraping is also easier on your lungs and shop as no dust is created.
> 
> For your quilt squares, the surface would need to be scraped prior to cutting. The squares are
> just too small to scrape after cutting to size.
> I've created a video lesson demonstrating how to sharpen and use a scraper. For our purposes I've
> edited the full length lesson to include abrasive paper and scraper use only.
> http://www.facebook.com/v/116428025100494
> If you'd like to learn how to sharpen a scraper and see the full length lesson, sign up to become a My Chip Carving Platinum Member.
> 
> I'll give everyone a few days to read this first lesson, cut out their squares, and prepare the
> surface. If you need some basswood practice boards and/or squares, please contact me with your
> address and quantity of each size desired. [email protected] or 866-444-6996
> 4×4 square - 1.00/ea
> 6×6 square - 1.50/ea
> 5×12 practice board - 2.80/ea
> 
> *Next lesson: Pattern Design*


David, you're right. Preparing the surface of your practice boards is a good idea too. That way you really know how you're doing rather than being frustrated during your practice while battling a poor surface.


----------



## Dandog

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 1: Surface preparation*
> 
> *Chip carving quilt squares, lesson 1*
> 
> I have a couple of items to cover before we get started with the first lesson.
> 
> *How many quilt squares should I complete?*
> This is completely up to you! I hope that everyone will be able to complete one square to send to
> me for our LumberJocks Class Quilt. If you would like to send me more, that would be fantastic.
> 
> *How many quilts will we make?*
> I will assemble as many chip carved quilts as possible depending on how many squares you send me.
> From the looks of class attendance, I'm confident that I should be able to make more than one quilt.
> 
> I've got an idea on how I'll assemble these quilts that will allow for varying thicknesses of
> squares. So if you're making your own squares, just make them square and close to 3-3/4" and/or
> 5-3/4" square.
> 
> *Questions:* feel free to post your questions. I'll reply promptly. If I don't know the answer I'll
> make something up
> 
> *
> LESSON 1: Surface Preparation*
> Proper surface prep is important when getting ready to chip carve for a few reasons.
> 
> First, a glassy smooth surface allows the pattern to be applied clearly and accurately. A rough
> and uneven surface makes it difficult to get clear pattern lines when using any of the pattern
> application methods I'll be showing you.
> 
> Second, you will get better results when chip carving a properly prepared surface. Your knife will
> get a cleaner start when it begins in the exact spot you desire. Even small, uneven ridges caused
> by a rough surface will have you guessing where to start your cut. Also, during the cut, a smooth
> surface will yield crisp edges on the surface of your board. When chips are back-to-back this is
> even more important.
> 
> Finally, when you have removed all the chips in your pattern, you will only sand the surface very
> lightly. Get the surface ready now because you won't be able to when you are done carving. I'll explain why in an upcoming lesson.
> 
> *How to prepare the surface*
> *
> Method 1 - Abrasive paper*
> Using abrasive paper is the easiest and most common method of surface preparation. Be sure to sand
> with the grain using straight strokes. I encourage you to wrap your sandpaper around a block of
> wood or fastened to a commercial sanding block (pictured) to avoid rounding over the edges on your quilt square.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But even with a sanding block, the 4×4 is quite small and the sanding block may go over the edges
> and cause them to round over slightly. To avoid this you can attach a piece of abrasive paper to a
> flat surface (3/4" MDF or particle board is good) using double-sided tape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Move your square over the abrasive paper rather than moving the sanding block over the square.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Work you way through the grits as needed all the way to 220 grit or finer. Some carvers like to
> sand through 400 grit. I've not seen the need for this but I'll leave that decision up to you.
> When done, vacuum the surface to remove dust and any leftover abrasive particles.
> 
> *Method 2 - Scraper*
> A cabinet / card scraper will yield the absolute best surface for carving (and woodworking, for
> that matter). A scraper will create a hard and flat surface perfect for pattern application and
> carving. Scraping is also easier on your lungs and shop as no dust is created.
> 
> For your quilt squares, the surface would need to be scraped prior to cutting. The squares are
> just too small to scrape after cutting to size.
> I've created a video lesson demonstrating how to sharpen and use a scraper. For our purposes I've
> edited the full length lesson to include abrasive paper and scraper use only.
> http://www.facebook.com/v/116428025100494
> If you'd like to learn how to sharpen a scraper and see the full length lesson, sign up to become a My Chip Carving Platinum Member.
> 
> I'll give everyone a few days to read this first lesson, cut out their squares, and prepare the
> surface. If you need some basswood practice boards and/or squares, please contact me with your
> address and quantity of each size desired. [email protected] or 866-444-6996
> 4×4 square - 1.00/ea
> 6×6 square - 1.50/ea
> 5×12 practice board - 2.80/ea
> 
> *Next lesson: Pattern Design*


I have to find the base wood but I'm following your blogs and videos. I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## Gregn

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 1: Surface preparation*
> 
> *Chip carving quilt squares, lesson 1*
> 
> I have a couple of items to cover before we get started with the first lesson.
> 
> *How many quilt squares should I complete?*
> This is completely up to you! I hope that everyone will be able to complete one square to send to
> me for our LumberJocks Class Quilt. If you would like to send me more, that would be fantastic.
> 
> *How many quilts will we make?*
> I will assemble as many chip carved quilts as possible depending on how many squares you send me.
> From the looks of class attendance, I'm confident that I should be able to make more than one quilt.
> 
> I've got an idea on how I'll assemble these quilts that will allow for varying thicknesses of
> squares. So if you're making your own squares, just make them square and close to 3-3/4" and/or
> 5-3/4" square.
> 
> *Questions:* feel free to post your questions. I'll reply promptly. If I don't know the answer I'll
> make something up
> 
> *
> LESSON 1: Surface Preparation*
> Proper surface prep is important when getting ready to chip carve for a few reasons.
> 
> First, a glassy smooth surface allows the pattern to be applied clearly and accurately. A rough
> and uneven surface makes it difficult to get clear pattern lines when using any of the pattern
> application methods I'll be showing you.
> 
> Second, you will get better results when chip carving a properly prepared surface. Your knife will
> get a cleaner start when it begins in the exact spot you desire. Even small, uneven ridges caused
> by a rough surface will have you guessing where to start your cut. Also, during the cut, a smooth
> surface will yield crisp edges on the surface of your board. When chips are back-to-back this is
> even more important.
> 
> Finally, when you have removed all the chips in your pattern, you will only sand the surface very
> lightly. Get the surface ready now because you won't be able to when you are done carving. I'll explain why in an upcoming lesson.
> 
> *How to prepare the surface*
> *
> Method 1 - Abrasive paper*
> Using abrasive paper is the easiest and most common method of surface preparation. Be sure to sand
> with the grain using straight strokes. I encourage you to wrap your sandpaper around a block of
> wood or fastened to a commercial sanding block (pictured) to avoid rounding over the edges on your quilt square.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But even with a sanding block, the 4×4 is quite small and the sanding block may go over the edges
> and cause them to round over slightly. To avoid this you can attach a piece of abrasive paper to a
> flat surface (3/4" MDF or particle board is good) using double-sided tape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Move your square over the abrasive paper rather than moving the sanding block over the square.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Work you way through the grits as needed all the way to 220 grit or finer. Some carvers like to
> sand through 400 grit. I've not seen the need for this but I'll leave that decision up to you.
> When done, vacuum the surface to remove dust and any leftover abrasive particles.
> 
> *Method 2 - Scraper*
> A cabinet / card scraper will yield the absolute best surface for carving (and woodworking, for
> that matter). A scraper will create a hard and flat surface perfect for pattern application and
> carving. Scraping is also easier on your lungs and shop as no dust is created.
> 
> For your quilt squares, the surface would need to be scraped prior to cutting. The squares are
> just too small to scrape after cutting to size.
> I've created a video lesson demonstrating how to sharpen and use a scraper. For our purposes I've
> edited the full length lesson to include abrasive paper and scraper use only.
> http://www.facebook.com/v/116428025100494
> If you'd like to learn how to sharpen a scraper and see the full length lesson, sign up to become a My Chip Carving Platinum Member.
> 
> I'll give everyone a few days to read this first lesson, cut out their squares, and prepare the
> surface. If you need some basswood practice boards and/or squares, please contact me with your
> address and quantity of each size desired. [email protected] or 866-444-6996
> 4×4 square - 1.00/ea
> 6×6 square - 1.50/ea
> 5×12 practice board - 2.80/ea
> 
> *Next lesson: Pattern Design*


My wood arrived this morning. Now where did I put that sand paper hmm?


----------



## stefang

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 1: Surface preparation*
> 
> *Chip carving quilt squares, lesson 1*
> 
> I have a couple of items to cover before we get started with the first lesson.
> 
> *How many quilt squares should I complete?*
> This is completely up to you! I hope that everyone will be able to complete one square to send to
> me for our LumberJocks Class Quilt. If you would like to send me more, that would be fantastic.
> 
> *How many quilts will we make?*
> I will assemble as many chip carved quilts as possible depending on how many squares you send me.
> From the looks of class attendance, I'm confident that I should be able to make more than one quilt.
> 
> I've got an idea on how I'll assemble these quilts that will allow for varying thicknesses of
> squares. So if you're making your own squares, just make them square and close to 3-3/4" and/or
> 5-3/4" square.
> 
> *Questions:* feel free to post your questions. I'll reply promptly. If I don't know the answer I'll
> make something up
> 
> *
> LESSON 1: Surface Preparation*
> Proper surface prep is important when getting ready to chip carve for a few reasons.
> 
> First, a glassy smooth surface allows the pattern to be applied clearly and accurately. A rough
> and uneven surface makes it difficult to get clear pattern lines when using any of the pattern
> application methods I'll be showing you.
> 
> Second, you will get better results when chip carving a properly prepared surface. Your knife will
> get a cleaner start when it begins in the exact spot you desire. Even small, uneven ridges caused
> by a rough surface will have you guessing where to start your cut. Also, during the cut, a smooth
> surface will yield crisp edges on the surface of your board. When chips are back-to-back this is
> even more important.
> 
> Finally, when you have removed all the chips in your pattern, you will only sand the surface very
> lightly. Get the surface ready now because you won't be able to when you are done carving. I'll explain why in an upcoming lesson.
> 
> *How to prepare the surface*
> *
> Method 1 - Abrasive paper*
> Using abrasive paper is the easiest and most common method of surface preparation. Be sure to sand
> with the grain using straight strokes. I encourage you to wrap your sandpaper around a block of
> wood or fastened to a commercial sanding block (pictured) to avoid rounding over the edges on your quilt square.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But even with a sanding block, the 4×4 is quite small and the sanding block may go over the edges
> and cause them to round over slightly. To avoid this you can attach a piece of abrasive paper to a
> flat surface (3/4" MDF or particle board is good) using double-sided tape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Move your square over the abrasive paper rather than moving the sanding block over the square.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Work you way through the grits as needed all the way to 220 grit or finer. Some carvers like to
> sand through 400 grit. I've not seen the need for this but I'll leave that decision up to you.
> When done, vacuum the surface to remove dust and any leftover abrasive particles.
> 
> *Method 2 - Scraper*
> A cabinet / card scraper will yield the absolute best surface for carving (and woodworking, for
> that matter). A scraper will create a hard and flat surface perfect for pattern application and
> carving. Scraping is also easier on your lungs and shop as no dust is created.
> 
> For your quilt squares, the surface would need to be scraped prior to cutting. The squares are
> just too small to scrape after cutting to size.
> I've created a video lesson demonstrating how to sharpen and use a scraper. For our purposes I've
> edited the full length lesson to include abrasive paper and scraper use only.
> http://www.facebook.com/v/116428025100494
> If you'd like to learn how to sharpen a scraper and see the full length lesson, sign up to become a My Chip Carving Platinum Member.
> 
> I'll give everyone a few days to read this first lesson, cut out their squares, and prepare the
> surface. If you need some basswood practice boards and/or squares, please contact me with your
> address and quantity of each size desired. [email protected] or 866-444-6996
> 4×4 square - 1.00/ea
> 6×6 square - 1.50/ea
> 5×12 practice board - 2.80/ea
> 
> *Next lesson: Pattern Design*


Hi Marty. Good start on the course. I finally figured out why some do the cutting in before removing chips. It has to be because of using harder woods than basswood. Here in Norway we call it Linden. It is almost impossible get hold of Linden here, but it is without a doubt a fantastic wood to carve. Most other woods aren't as soft and close grained at the same time and so require that vertical cut before the chip cut.

I think the LJ members are lucky to get your expertise. Carving in my opinion is one of the top woodworker skills and a very satisfying pastime as well. Good luck with your course, they will be learning from a master. I'll be following the course with great interest.


----------



## MyChipCarving

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 1: Surface preparation*
> 
> *Chip carving quilt squares, lesson 1*
> 
> I have a couple of items to cover before we get started with the first lesson.
> 
> *How many quilt squares should I complete?*
> This is completely up to you! I hope that everyone will be able to complete one square to send to
> me for our LumberJocks Class Quilt. If you would like to send me more, that would be fantastic.
> 
> *How many quilts will we make?*
> I will assemble as many chip carved quilts as possible depending on how many squares you send me.
> From the looks of class attendance, I'm confident that I should be able to make more than one quilt.
> 
> I've got an idea on how I'll assemble these quilts that will allow for varying thicknesses of
> squares. So if you're making your own squares, just make them square and close to 3-3/4" and/or
> 5-3/4" square.
> 
> *Questions:* feel free to post your questions. I'll reply promptly. If I don't know the answer I'll
> make something up
> 
> *
> LESSON 1: Surface Preparation*
> Proper surface prep is important when getting ready to chip carve for a few reasons.
> 
> First, a glassy smooth surface allows the pattern to be applied clearly and accurately. A rough
> and uneven surface makes it difficult to get clear pattern lines when using any of the pattern
> application methods I'll be showing you.
> 
> Second, you will get better results when chip carving a properly prepared surface. Your knife will
> get a cleaner start when it begins in the exact spot you desire. Even small, uneven ridges caused
> by a rough surface will have you guessing where to start your cut. Also, during the cut, a smooth
> surface will yield crisp edges on the surface of your board. When chips are back-to-back this is
> even more important.
> 
> Finally, when you have removed all the chips in your pattern, you will only sand the surface very
> lightly. Get the surface ready now because you won't be able to when you are done carving. I'll explain why in an upcoming lesson.
> 
> *How to prepare the surface*
> *
> Method 1 - Abrasive paper*
> Using abrasive paper is the easiest and most common method of surface preparation. Be sure to sand
> with the grain using straight strokes. I encourage you to wrap your sandpaper around a block of
> wood or fastened to a commercial sanding block (pictured) to avoid rounding over the edges on your quilt square.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But even with a sanding block, the 4×4 is quite small and the sanding block may go over the edges
> and cause them to round over slightly. To avoid this you can attach a piece of abrasive paper to a
> flat surface (3/4" MDF or particle board is good) using double-sided tape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Move your square over the abrasive paper rather than moving the sanding block over the square.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Work you way through the grits as needed all the way to 220 grit or finer. Some carvers like to
> sand through 400 grit. I've not seen the need for this but I'll leave that decision up to you.
> When done, vacuum the surface to remove dust and any leftover abrasive particles.
> 
> *Method 2 - Scraper*
> A cabinet / card scraper will yield the absolute best surface for carving (and woodworking, for
> that matter). A scraper will create a hard and flat surface perfect for pattern application and
> carving. Scraping is also easier on your lungs and shop as no dust is created.
> 
> For your quilt squares, the surface would need to be scraped prior to cutting. The squares are
> just too small to scrape after cutting to size.
> I've created a video lesson demonstrating how to sharpen and use a scraper. For our purposes I've
> edited the full length lesson to include abrasive paper and scraper use only.
> http://www.facebook.com/v/116428025100494
> If you'd like to learn how to sharpen a scraper and see the full length lesson, sign up to become a My Chip Carving Platinum Member.
> 
> I'll give everyone a few days to read this first lesson, cut out their squares, and prepare the
> surface. If you need some basswood practice boards and/or squares, please contact me with your
> address and quantity of each size desired. [email protected] or 866-444-6996
> 4×4 square - 1.00/ea
> 6×6 square - 1.50/ea
> 5×12 practice board - 2.80/ea
> 
> *Next lesson: Pattern Design*


Right! Linden - limewood - basswood = top-notch carving!
Thank you for your kind and encouraging words. 
I hope everyone finds they come true in this class.


----------



## rich2008

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 1: Surface preparation*
> 
> *Chip carving quilt squares, lesson 1*
> 
> I have a couple of items to cover before we get started with the first lesson.
> 
> *How many quilt squares should I complete?*
> This is completely up to you! I hope that everyone will be able to complete one square to send to
> me for our LumberJocks Class Quilt. If you would like to send me more, that would be fantastic.
> 
> *How many quilts will we make?*
> I will assemble as many chip carved quilts as possible depending on how many squares you send me.
> From the looks of class attendance, I'm confident that I should be able to make more than one quilt.
> 
> I've got an idea on how I'll assemble these quilts that will allow for varying thicknesses of
> squares. So if you're making your own squares, just make them square and close to 3-3/4" and/or
> 5-3/4" square.
> 
> *Questions:* feel free to post your questions. I'll reply promptly. If I don't know the answer I'll
> make something up
> 
> *
> LESSON 1: Surface Preparation*
> Proper surface prep is important when getting ready to chip carve for a few reasons.
> 
> First, a glassy smooth surface allows the pattern to be applied clearly and accurately. A rough
> and uneven surface makes it difficult to get clear pattern lines when using any of the pattern
> application methods I'll be showing you.
> 
> Second, you will get better results when chip carving a properly prepared surface. Your knife will
> get a cleaner start when it begins in the exact spot you desire. Even small, uneven ridges caused
> by a rough surface will have you guessing where to start your cut. Also, during the cut, a smooth
> surface will yield crisp edges on the surface of your board. When chips are back-to-back this is
> even more important.
> 
> Finally, when you have removed all the chips in your pattern, you will only sand the surface very
> lightly. Get the surface ready now because you won't be able to when you are done carving. I'll explain why in an upcoming lesson.
> 
> *How to prepare the surface*
> *
> Method 1 - Abrasive paper*
> Using abrasive paper is the easiest and most common method of surface preparation. Be sure to sand
> with the grain using straight strokes. I encourage you to wrap your sandpaper around a block of
> wood or fastened to a commercial sanding block (pictured) to avoid rounding over the edges on your quilt square.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But even with a sanding block, the 4×4 is quite small and the sanding block may go over the edges
> and cause them to round over slightly. To avoid this you can attach a piece of abrasive paper to a
> flat surface (3/4" MDF or particle board is good) using double-sided tape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Move your square over the abrasive paper rather than moving the sanding block over the square.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Work you way through the grits as needed all the way to 220 grit or finer. Some carvers like to
> sand through 400 grit. I've not seen the need for this but I'll leave that decision up to you.
> When done, vacuum the surface to remove dust and any leftover abrasive particles.
> 
> *Method 2 - Scraper*
> A cabinet / card scraper will yield the absolute best surface for carving (and woodworking, for
> that matter). A scraper will create a hard and flat surface perfect for pattern application and
> carving. Scraping is also easier on your lungs and shop as no dust is created.
> 
> For your quilt squares, the surface would need to be scraped prior to cutting. The squares are
> just too small to scrape after cutting to size.
> I've created a video lesson demonstrating how to sharpen and use a scraper. For our purposes I've
> edited the full length lesson to include abrasive paper and scraper use only.
> http://www.facebook.com/v/116428025100494
> If you'd like to learn how to sharpen a scraper and see the full length lesson, sign up to become a My Chip Carving Platinum Member.
> 
> I'll give everyone a few days to read this first lesson, cut out their squares, and prepare the
> surface. If you need some basswood practice boards and/or squares, please contact me with your
> address and quantity of each size desired. [email protected] or 866-444-6996
> 4×4 square - 1.00/ea
> 6×6 square - 1.50/ea
> 5×12 practice board - 2.80/ea
> 
> *Next lesson: Pattern Design*


Marty;

I got my squares (3 3/4 X 3 3/4) card scraped, cut, and ready for patterns. Will you post some patterns for us when everyone is ready?

Thanks,
Rich


----------



## woundedthumb

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 1: Surface preparation*
> 
> *Chip carving quilt squares, lesson 1*
> 
> I have a couple of items to cover before we get started with the first lesson.
> 
> *How many quilt squares should I complete?*
> This is completely up to you! I hope that everyone will be able to complete one square to send to
> me for our LumberJocks Class Quilt. If you would like to send me more, that would be fantastic.
> 
> *How many quilts will we make?*
> I will assemble as many chip carved quilts as possible depending on how many squares you send me.
> From the looks of class attendance, I'm confident that I should be able to make more than one quilt.
> 
> I've got an idea on how I'll assemble these quilts that will allow for varying thicknesses of
> squares. So if you're making your own squares, just make them square and close to 3-3/4" and/or
> 5-3/4" square.
> 
> *Questions:* feel free to post your questions. I'll reply promptly. If I don't know the answer I'll
> make something up
> 
> *
> LESSON 1: Surface Preparation*
> Proper surface prep is important when getting ready to chip carve for a few reasons.
> 
> First, a glassy smooth surface allows the pattern to be applied clearly and accurately. A rough
> and uneven surface makes it difficult to get clear pattern lines when using any of the pattern
> application methods I'll be showing you.
> 
> Second, you will get better results when chip carving a properly prepared surface. Your knife will
> get a cleaner start when it begins in the exact spot you desire. Even small, uneven ridges caused
> by a rough surface will have you guessing where to start your cut. Also, during the cut, a smooth
> surface will yield crisp edges on the surface of your board. When chips are back-to-back this is
> even more important.
> 
> Finally, when you have removed all the chips in your pattern, you will only sand the surface very
> lightly. Get the surface ready now because you won't be able to when you are done carving. I'll explain why in an upcoming lesson.
> 
> *How to prepare the surface*
> *
> Method 1 - Abrasive paper*
> Using abrasive paper is the easiest and most common method of surface preparation. Be sure to sand
> with the grain using straight strokes. I encourage you to wrap your sandpaper around a block of
> wood or fastened to a commercial sanding block (pictured) to avoid rounding over the edges on your quilt square.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But even with a sanding block, the 4×4 is quite small and the sanding block may go over the edges
> and cause them to round over slightly. To avoid this you can attach a piece of abrasive paper to a
> flat surface (3/4" MDF or particle board is good) using double-sided tape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Move your square over the abrasive paper rather than moving the sanding block over the square.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Work you way through the grits as needed all the way to 220 grit or finer. Some carvers like to
> sand through 400 grit. I've not seen the need for this but I'll leave that decision up to you.
> When done, vacuum the surface to remove dust and any leftover abrasive particles.
> 
> *Method 2 - Scraper*
> A cabinet / card scraper will yield the absolute best surface for carving (and woodworking, for
> that matter). A scraper will create a hard and flat surface perfect for pattern application and
> carving. Scraping is also easier on your lungs and shop as no dust is created.
> 
> For your quilt squares, the surface would need to be scraped prior to cutting. The squares are
> just too small to scrape after cutting to size.
> I've created a video lesson demonstrating how to sharpen and use a scraper. For our purposes I've
> edited the full length lesson to include abrasive paper and scraper use only.
> http://www.facebook.com/v/116428025100494
> If you'd like to learn how to sharpen a scraper and see the full length lesson, sign up to become a My Chip Carving Platinum Member.
> 
> I'll give everyone a few days to read this first lesson, cut out their squares, and prepare the
> surface. If you need some basswood practice boards and/or squares, please contact me with your
> address and quantity of each size desired. [email protected] or 866-444-6996
> 4×4 square - 1.00/ea
> 6×6 square - 1.50/ea
> 5×12 practice board - 2.80/ea
> 
> *Next lesson: Pattern Design*


this looks great, this type of carving has always fasc. me; my motherinlaw brought some pieces from Germany, and Years ago (before I started carving) I found a great book on polish folk carving - but it looked to intimidating.
best
lew


----------



## MyChipCarving

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 1: Surface preparation*
> 
> *Chip carving quilt squares, lesson 1*
> 
> I have a couple of items to cover before we get started with the first lesson.
> 
> *How many quilt squares should I complete?*
> This is completely up to you! I hope that everyone will be able to complete one square to send to
> me for our LumberJocks Class Quilt. If you would like to send me more, that would be fantastic.
> 
> *How many quilts will we make?*
> I will assemble as many chip carved quilts as possible depending on how many squares you send me.
> From the looks of class attendance, I'm confident that I should be able to make more than one quilt.
> 
> I've got an idea on how I'll assemble these quilts that will allow for varying thicknesses of
> squares. So if you're making your own squares, just make them square and close to 3-3/4" and/or
> 5-3/4" square.
> 
> *Questions:* feel free to post your questions. I'll reply promptly. If I don't know the answer I'll
> make something up
> 
> *
> LESSON 1: Surface Preparation*
> Proper surface prep is important when getting ready to chip carve for a few reasons.
> 
> First, a glassy smooth surface allows the pattern to be applied clearly and accurately. A rough
> and uneven surface makes it difficult to get clear pattern lines when using any of the pattern
> application methods I'll be showing you.
> 
> Second, you will get better results when chip carving a properly prepared surface. Your knife will
> get a cleaner start when it begins in the exact spot you desire. Even small, uneven ridges caused
> by a rough surface will have you guessing where to start your cut. Also, during the cut, a smooth
> surface will yield crisp edges on the surface of your board. When chips are back-to-back this is
> even more important.
> 
> Finally, when you have removed all the chips in your pattern, you will only sand the surface very
> lightly. Get the surface ready now because you won't be able to when you are done carving. I'll explain why in an upcoming lesson.
> 
> *How to prepare the surface*
> *
> Method 1 - Abrasive paper*
> Using abrasive paper is the easiest and most common method of surface preparation. Be sure to sand
> with the grain using straight strokes. I encourage you to wrap your sandpaper around a block of
> wood or fastened to a commercial sanding block (pictured) to avoid rounding over the edges on your quilt square.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But even with a sanding block, the 4×4 is quite small and the sanding block may go over the edges
> and cause them to round over slightly. To avoid this you can attach a piece of abrasive paper to a
> flat surface (3/4" MDF or particle board is good) using double-sided tape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Move your square over the abrasive paper rather than moving the sanding block over the square.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Work you way through the grits as needed all the way to 220 grit or finer. Some carvers like to
> sand through 400 grit. I've not seen the need for this but I'll leave that decision up to you.
> When done, vacuum the surface to remove dust and any leftover abrasive particles.
> 
> *Method 2 - Scraper*
> A cabinet / card scraper will yield the absolute best surface for carving (and woodworking, for
> that matter). A scraper will create a hard and flat surface perfect for pattern application and
> carving. Scraping is also easier on your lungs and shop as no dust is created.
> 
> For your quilt squares, the surface would need to be scraped prior to cutting. The squares are
> just too small to scrape after cutting to size.
> I've created a video lesson demonstrating how to sharpen and use a scraper. For our purposes I've
> edited the full length lesson to include abrasive paper and scraper use only.
> http://www.facebook.com/v/116428025100494
> If you'd like to learn how to sharpen a scraper and see the full length lesson, sign up to become a My Chip Carving Platinum Member.
> 
> I'll give everyone a few days to read this first lesson, cut out their squares, and prepare the
> surface. If you need some basswood practice boards and/or squares, please contact me with your
> address and quantity of each size desired. [email protected] or 866-444-6996
> 4×4 square - 1.00/ea
> 6×6 square - 1.50/ea
> 5×12 practice board - 2.80/ea
> 
> *Next lesson: Pattern Design*


Hey Rich, 
Patterns are coming soon. I'll be working on them this weekend and will post Lesson 2 early next week.
Stay tuned!

Lew, glad you have some family history with chip carving. Carry on the tradition!

Marty


----------



## helluvawreck

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 1: Surface preparation*
> 
> *Chip carving quilt squares, lesson 1*
> 
> I have a couple of items to cover before we get started with the first lesson.
> 
> *How many quilt squares should I complete?*
> This is completely up to you! I hope that everyone will be able to complete one square to send to
> me for our LumberJocks Class Quilt. If you would like to send me more, that would be fantastic.
> 
> *How many quilts will we make?*
> I will assemble as many chip carved quilts as possible depending on how many squares you send me.
> From the looks of class attendance, I'm confident that I should be able to make more than one quilt.
> 
> I've got an idea on how I'll assemble these quilts that will allow for varying thicknesses of
> squares. So if you're making your own squares, just make them square and close to 3-3/4" and/or
> 5-3/4" square.
> 
> *Questions:* feel free to post your questions. I'll reply promptly. If I don't know the answer I'll
> make something up
> 
> *
> LESSON 1: Surface Preparation*
> Proper surface prep is important when getting ready to chip carve for a few reasons.
> 
> First, a glassy smooth surface allows the pattern to be applied clearly and accurately. A rough
> and uneven surface makes it difficult to get clear pattern lines when using any of the pattern
> application methods I'll be showing you.
> 
> Second, you will get better results when chip carving a properly prepared surface. Your knife will
> get a cleaner start when it begins in the exact spot you desire. Even small, uneven ridges caused
> by a rough surface will have you guessing where to start your cut. Also, during the cut, a smooth
> surface will yield crisp edges on the surface of your board. When chips are back-to-back this is
> even more important.
> 
> Finally, when you have removed all the chips in your pattern, you will only sand the surface very
> lightly. Get the surface ready now because you won't be able to when you are done carving. I'll explain why in an upcoming lesson.
> 
> *How to prepare the surface*
> *
> Method 1 - Abrasive paper*
> Using abrasive paper is the easiest and most common method of surface preparation. Be sure to sand
> with the grain using straight strokes. I encourage you to wrap your sandpaper around a block of
> wood or fastened to a commercial sanding block (pictured) to avoid rounding over the edges on your quilt square.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But even with a sanding block, the 4×4 is quite small and the sanding block may go over the edges
> and cause them to round over slightly. To avoid this you can attach a piece of abrasive paper to a
> flat surface (3/4" MDF or particle board is good) using double-sided tape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Move your square over the abrasive paper rather than moving the sanding block over the square.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Work you way through the grits as needed all the way to 220 grit or finer. Some carvers like to
> sand through 400 grit. I've not seen the need for this but I'll leave that decision up to you.
> When done, vacuum the surface to remove dust and any leftover abrasive particles.
> 
> *Method 2 - Scraper*
> A cabinet / card scraper will yield the absolute best surface for carving (and woodworking, for
> that matter). A scraper will create a hard and flat surface perfect for pattern application and
> carving. Scraping is also easier on your lungs and shop as no dust is created.
> 
> For your quilt squares, the surface would need to be scraped prior to cutting. The squares are
> just too small to scrape after cutting to size.
> I've created a video lesson demonstrating how to sharpen and use a scraper. For our purposes I've
> edited the full length lesson to include abrasive paper and scraper use only.
> http://www.facebook.com/v/116428025100494
> If you'd like to learn how to sharpen a scraper and see the full length lesson, sign up to become a My Chip Carving Platinum Member.
> 
> I'll give everyone a few days to read this first lesson, cut out their squares, and prepare the
> surface. If you need some basswood practice boards and/or squares, please contact me with your
> address and quantity of each size desired. [email protected] or 866-444-6996
> 4×4 square - 1.00/ea
> 6×6 square - 1.50/ea
> 5×12 practice board - 2.80/ea
> 
> *Next lesson: Pattern Design*


Marty, what is the range of thicknesses for the squares? You said there could be a small variation because of the way that you will glue them up. I assume that you have an upper and lower range that you prefer. Thanks


----------



## MyChipCarving

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 1: Surface preparation*
> 
> *Chip carving quilt squares, lesson 1*
> 
> I have a couple of items to cover before we get started with the first lesson.
> 
> *How many quilt squares should I complete?*
> This is completely up to you! I hope that everyone will be able to complete one square to send to
> me for our LumberJocks Class Quilt. If you would like to send me more, that would be fantastic.
> 
> *How many quilts will we make?*
> I will assemble as many chip carved quilts as possible depending on how many squares you send me.
> From the looks of class attendance, I'm confident that I should be able to make more than one quilt.
> 
> I've got an idea on how I'll assemble these quilts that will allow for varying thicknesses of
> squares. So if you're making your own squares, just make them square and close to 3-3/4" and/or
> 5-3/4" square.
> 
> *Questions:* feel free to post your questions. I'll reply promptly. If I don't know the answer I'll
> make something up
> 
> *
> LESSON 1: Surface Preparation*
> Proper surface prep is important when getting ready to chip carve for a few reasons.
> 
> First, a glassy smooth surface allows the pattern to be applied clearly and accurately. A rough
> and uneven surface makes it difficult to get clear pattern lines when using any of the pattern
> application methods I'll be showing you.
> 
> Second, you will get better results when chip carving a properly prepared surface. Your knife will
> get a cleaner start when it begins in the exact spot you desire. Even small, uneven ridges caused
> by a rough surface will have you guessing where to start your cut. Also, during the cut, a smooth
> surface will yield crisp edges on the surface of your board. When chips are back-to-back this is
> even more important.
> 
> Finally, when you have removed all the chips in your pattern, you will only sand the surface very
> lightly. Get the surface ready now because you won't be able to when you are done carving. I'll explain why in an upcoming lesson.
> 
> *How to prepare the surface*
> *
> Method 1 - Abrasive paper*
> Using abrasive paper is the easiest and most common method of surface preparation. Be sure to sand
> with the grain using straight strokes. I encourage you to wrap your sandpaper around a block of
> wood or fastened to a commercial sanding block (pictured) to avoid rounding over the edges on your quilt square.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But even with a sanding block, the 4×4 is quite small and the sanding block may go over the edges
> and cause them to round over slightly. To avoid this you can attach a piece of abrasive paper to a
> flat surface (3/4" MDF or particle board is good) using double-sided tape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Move your square over the abrasive paper rather than moving the sanding block over the square.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Work you way through the grits as needed all the way to 220 grit or finer. Some carvers like to
> sand through 400 grit. I've not seen the need for this but I'll leave that decision up to you.
> When done, vacuum the surface to remove dust and any leftover abrasive particles.
> 
> *Method 2 - Scraper*
> A cabinet / card scraper will yield the absolute best surface for carving (and woodworking, for
> that matter). A scraper will create a hard and flat surface perfect for pattern application and
> carving. Scraping is also easier on your lungs and shop as no dust is created.
> 
> For your quilt squares, the surface would need to be scraped prior to cutting. The squares are
> just too small to scrape after cutting to size.
> I've created a video lesson demonstrating how to sharpen and use a scraper. For our purposes I've
> edited the full length lesson to include abrasive paper and scraper use only.
> http://www.facebook.com/v/116428025100494
> If you'd like to learn how to sharpen a scraper and see the full length lesson, sign up to become a My Chip Carving Platinum Member.
> 
> I'll give everyone a few days to read this first lesson, cut out their squares, and prepare the
> surface. If you need some basswood practice boards and/or squares, please contact me with your
> address and quantity of each size desired. [email protected] or 866-444-6996
> 4×4 square - 1.00/ea
> 6×6 square - 1.50/ea
> 5×12 practice board - 2.80/ea
> 
> *Next lesson: Pattern Design*


You can make your squares as thick as you like. 
With the scheme I have in mind, any thickness will do!


----------



## TexasSteve

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 1: Surface preparation*
> 
> *Chip carving quilt squares, lesson 1*
> 
> I have a couple of items to cover before we get started with the first lesson.
> 
> *How many quilt squares should I complete?*
> This is completely up to you! I hope that everyone will be able to complete one square to send to
> me for our LumberJocks Class Quilt. If you would like to send me more, that would be fantastic.
> 
> *How many quilts will we make?*
> I will assemble as many chip carved quilts as possible depending on how many squares you send me.
> From the looks of class attendance, I'm confident that I should be able to make more than one quilt.
> 
> I've got an idea on how I'll assemble these quilts that will allow for varying thicknesses of
> squares. So if you're making your own squares, just make them square and close to 3-3/4" and/or
> 5-3/4" square.
> 
> *Questions:* feel free to post your questions. I'll reply promptly. If I don't know the answer I'll
> make something up
> 
> *
> LESSON 1: Surface Preparation*
> Proper surface prep is important when getting ready to chip carve for a few reasons.
> 
> First, a glassy smooth surface allows the pattern to be applied clearly and accurately. A rough
> and uneven surface makes it difficult to get clear pattern lines when using any of the pattern
> application methods I'll be showing you.
> 
> Second, you will get better results when chip carving a properly prepared surface. Your knife will
> get a cleaner start when it begins in the exact spot you desire. Even small, uneven ridges caused
> by a rough surface will have you guessing where to start your cut. Also, during the cut, a smooth
> surface will yield crisp edges on the surface of your board. When chips are back-to-back this is
> even more important.
> 
> Finally, when you have removed all the chips in your pattern, you will only sand the surface very
> lightly. Get the surface ready now because you won't be able to when you are done carving. I'll explain why in an upcoming lesson.
> 
> *How to prepare the surface*
> *
> Method 1 - Abrasive paper*
> Using abrasive paper is the easiest and most common method of surface preparation. Be sure to sand
> with the grain using straight strokes. I encourage you to wrap your sandpaper around a block of
> wood or fastened to a commercial sanding block (pictured) to avoid rounding over the edges on your quilt square.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But even with a sanding block, the 4×4 is quite small and the sanding block may go over the edges
> and cause them to round over slightly. To avoid this you can attach a piece of abrasive paper to a
> flat surface (3/4" MDF or particle board is good) using double-sided tape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Move your square over the abrasive paper rather than moving the sanding block over the square.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Work you way through the grits as needed all the way to 220 grit or finer. Some carvers like to
> sand through 400 grit. I've not seen the need for this but I'll leave that decision up to you.
> When done, vacuum the surface to remove dust and any leftover abrasive particles.
> 
> *Method 2 - Scraper*
> A cabinet / card scraper will yield the absolute best surface for carving (and woodworking, for
> that matter). A scraper will create a hard and flat surface perfect for pattern application and
> carving. Scraping is also easier on your lungs and shop as no dust is created.
> 
> For your quilt squares, the surface would need to be scraped prior to cutting. The squares are
> just too small to scrape after cutting to size.
> I've created a video lesson demonstrating how to sharpen and use a scraper. For our purposes I've
> edited the full length lesson to include abrasive paper and scraper use only.
> http://www.facebook.com/v/116428025100494
> If you'd like to learn how to sharpen a scraper and see the full length lesson, sign up to become a My Chip Carving Platinum Member.
> 
> I'll give everyone a few days to read this first lesson, cut out their squares, and prepare the
> surface. If you need some basswood practice boards and/or squares, please contact me with your
> address and quantity of each size desired. [email protected] or 866-444-6996
> 4×4 square - 1.00/ea
> 6×6 square - 1.50/ea
> 5×12 practice board - 2.80/ea
> 
> *Next lesson: Pattern Design*


The video was helpful. Could have used a quick note about sharpening the scraper when you mentioned that it must be sharp. What would you think of using a Stanley #80 Scraper Plane?


----------



## MyChipCarving

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 1: Surface preparation*
> 
> *Chip carving quilt squares, lesson 1*
> 
> I have a couple of items to cover before we get started with the first lesson.
> 
> *How many quilt squares should I complete?*
> This is completely up to you! I hope that everyone will be able to complete one square to send to
> me for our LumberJocks Class Quilt. If you would like to send me more, that would be fantastic.
> 
> *How many quilts will we make?*
> I will assemble as many chip carved quilts as possible depending on how many squares you send me.
> From the looks of class attendance, I'm confident that I should be able to make more than one quilt.
> 
> I've got an idea on how I'll assemble these quilts that will allow for varying thicknesses of
> squares. So if you're making your own squares, just make them square and close to 3-3/4" and/or
> 5-3/4" square.
> 
> *Questions:* feel free to post your questions. I'll reply promptly. If I don't know the answer I'll
> make something up
> 
> *
> LESSON 1: Surface Preparation*
> Proper surface prep is important when getting ready to chip carve for a few reasons.
> 
> First, a glassy smooth surface allows the pattern to be applied clearly and accurately. A rough
> and uneven surface makes it difficult to get clear pattern lines when using any of the pattern
> application methods I'll be showing you.
> 
> Second, you will get better results when chip carving a properly prepared surface. Your knife will
> get a cleaner start when it begins in the exact spot you desire. Even small, uneven ridges caused
> by a rough surface will have you guessing where to start your cut. Also, during the cut, a smooth
> surface will yield crisp edges on the surface of your board. When chips are back-to-back this is
> even more important.
> 
> Finally, when you have removed all the chips in your pattern, you will only sand the surface very
> lightly. Get the surface ready now because you won't be able to when you are done carving. I'll explain why in an upcoming lesson.
> 
> *How to prepare the surface*
> *
> Method 1 - Abrasive paper*
> Using abrasive paper is the easiest and most common method of surface preparation. Be sure to sand
> with the grain using straight strokes. I encourage you to wrap your sandpaper around a block of
> wood or fastened to a commercial sanding block (pictured) to avoid rounding over the edges on your quilt square.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But even with a sanding block, the 4×4 is quite small and the sanding block may go over the edges
> and cause them to round over slightly. To avoid this you can attach a piece of abrasive paper to a
> flat surface (3/4" MDF or particle board is good) using double-sided tape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Move your square over the abrasive paper rather than moving the sanding block over the square.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Work you way through the grits as needed all the way to 220 grit or finer. Some carvers like to
> sand through 400 grit. I've not seen the need for this but I'll leave that decision up to you.
> When done, vacuum the surface to remove dust and any leftover abrasive particles.
> 
> *Method 2 - Scraper*
> A cabinet / card scraper will yield the absolute best surface for carving (and woodworking, for
> that matter). A scraper will create a hard and flat surface perfect for pattern application and
> carving. Scraping is also easier on your lungs and shop as no dust is created.
> 
> For your quilt squares, the surface would need to be scraped prior to cutting. The squares are
> just too small to scrape after cutting to size.
> I've created a video lesson demonstrating how to sharpen and use a scraper. For our purposes I've
> edited the full length lesson to include abrasive paper and scraper use only.
> http://www.facebook.com/v/116428025100494
> If you'd like to learn how to sharpen a scraper and see the full length lesson, sign up to become a My Chip Carving Platinum Member.
> 
> I'll give everyone a few days to read this first lesson, cut out their squares, and prepare the
> surface. If you need some basswood practice boards and/or squares, please contact me with your
> address and quantity of each size desired. [email protected] or 866-444-6996
> 4×4 square - 1.00/ea
> 6×6 square - 1.50/ea
> 5×12 practice board - 2.80/ea
> 
> *Next lesson: Pattern Design*


Hey Steve,
Scraper sharpening is covered in my Platinum Member video. I had to edit this one for LJ to keep it condensed and focused.
CLICK HERE for membership info and to watch the sharpening scraper lesson.
A scraper plane would work well too.


----------



## WayneC

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 1: Surface preparation*
> 
> *Chip carving quilt squares, lesson 1*
> 
> I have a couple of items to cover before we get started with the first lesson.
> 
> *How many quilt squares should I complete?*
> This is completely up to you! I hope that everyone will be able to complete one square to send to
> me for our LumberJocks Class Quilt. If you would like to send me more, that would be fantastic.
> 
> *How many quilts will we make?*
> I will assemble as many chip carved quilts as possible depending on how many squares you send me.
> From the looks of class attendance, I'm confident that I should be able to make more than one quilt.
> 
> I've got an idea on how I'll assemble these quilts that will allow for varying thicknesses of
> squares. So if you're making your own squares, just make them square and close to 3-3/4" and/or
> 5-3/4" square.
> 
> *Questions:* feel free to post your questions. I'll reply promptly. If I don't know the answer I'll
> make something up
> 
> *
> LESSON 1: Surface Preparation*
> Proper surface prep is important when getting ready to chip carve for a few reasons.
> 
> First, a glassy smooth surface allows the pattern to be applied clearly and accurately. A rough
> and uneven surface makes it difficult to get clear pattern lines when using any of the pattern
> application methods I'll be showing you.
> 
> Second, you will get better results when chip carving a properly prepared surface. Your knife will
> get a cleaner start when it begins in the exact spot you desire. Even small, uneven ridges caused
> by a rough surface will have you guessing where to start your cut. Also, during the cut, a smooth
> surface will yield crisp edges on the surface of your board. When chips are back-to-back this is
> even more important.
> 
> Finally, when you have removed all the chips in your pattern, you will only sand the surface very
> lightly. Get the surface ready now because you won't be able to when you are done carving. I'll explain why in an upcoming lesson.
> 
> *How to prepare the surface*
> *
> Method 1 - Abrasive paper*
> Using abrasive paper is the easiest and most common method of surface preparation. Be sure to sand
> with the grain using straight strokes. I encourage you to wrap your sandpaper around a block of
> wood or fastened to a commercial sanding block (pictured) to avoid rounding over the edges on your quilt square.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But even with a sanding block, the 4×4 is quite small and the sanding block may go over the edges
> and cause them to round over slightly. To avoid this you can attach a piece of abrasive paper to a
> flat surface (3/4" MDF or particle board is good) using double-sided tape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Move your square over the abrasive paper rather than moving the sanding block over the square.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Work you way through the grits as needed all the way to 220 grit or finer. Some carvers like to
> sand through 400 grit. I've not seen the need for this but I'll leave that decision up to you.
> When done, vacuum the surface to remove dust and any leftover abrasive particles.
> 
> *Method 2 - Scraper*
> A cabinet / card scraper will yield the absolute best surface for carving (and woodworking, for
> that matter). A scraper will create a hard and flat surface perfect for pattern application and
> carving. Scraping is also easier on your lungs and shop as no dust is created.
> 
> For your quilt squares, the surface would need to be scraped prior to cutting. The squares are
> just too small to scrape after cutting to size.
> I've created a video lesson demonstrating how to sharpen and use a scraper. For our purposes I've
> edited the full length lesson to include abrasive paper and scraper use only.
> http://www.facebook.com/v/116428025100494
> If you'd like to learn how to sharpen a scraper and see the full length lesson, sign up to become a My Chip Carving Platinum Member.
> 
> I'll give everyone a few days to read this first lesson, cut out their squares, and prepare the
> surface. If you need some basswood practice boards and/or squares, please contact me with your
> address and quantity of each size desired. [email protected] or 866-444-6996
> 4×4 square - 1.00/ea
> 6×6 square - 1.50/ea
> 5×12 practice board - 2.80/ea
> 
> *Next lesson: Pattern Design*


How about using a well tuned smoothing plane to prepare stock?


----------



## MyChipCarving

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 1: Surface preparation*
> 
> *Chip carving quilt squares, lesson 1*
> 
> I have a couple of items to cover before we get started with the first lesson.
> 
> *How many quilt squares should I complete?*
> This is completely up to you! I hope that everyone will be able to complete one square to send to
> me for our LumberJocks Class Quilt. If you would like to send me more, that would be fantastic.
> 
> *How many quilts will we make?*
> I will assemble as many chip carved quilts as possible depending on how many squares you send me.
> From the looks of class attendance, I'm confident that I should be able to make more than one quilt.
> 
> I've got an idea on how I'll assemble these quilts that will allow for varying thicknesses of
> squares. So if you're making your own squares, just make them square and close to 3-3/4" and/or
> 5-3/4" square.
> 
> *Questions:* feel free to post your questions. I'll reply promptly. If I don't know the answer I'll
> make something up
> 
> *
> LESSON 1: Surface Preparation*
> Proper surface prep is important when getting ready to chip carve for a few reasons.
> 
> First, a glassy smooth surface allows the pattern to be applied clearly and accurately. A rough
> and uneven surface makes it difficult to get clear pattern lines when using any of the pattern
> application methods I'll be showing you.
> 
> Second, you will get better results when chip carving a properly prepared surface. Your knife will
> get a cleaner start when it begins in the exact spot you desire. Even small, uneven ridges caused
> by a rough surface will have you guessing where to start your cut. Also, during the cut, a smooth
> surface will yield crisp edges on the surface of your board. When chips are back-to-back this is
> even more important.
> 
> Finally, when you have removed all the chips in your pattern, you will only sand the surface very
> lightly. Get the surface ready now because you won't be able to when you are done carving. I'll explain why in an upcoming lesson.
> 
> *How to prepare the surface*
> *
> Method 1 - Abrasive paper*
> Using abrasive paper is the easiest and most common method of surface preparation. Be sure to sand
> with the grain using straight strokes. I encourage you to wrap your sandpaper around a block of
> wood or fastened to a commercial sanding block (pictured) to avoid rounding over the edges on your quilt square.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But even with a sanding block, the 4×4 is quite small and the sanding block may go over the edges
> and cause them to round over slightly. To avoid this you can attach a piece of abrasive paper to a
> flat surface (3/4" MDF or particle board is good) using double-sided tape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Move your square over the abrasive paper rather than moving the sanding block over the square.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Work you way through the grits as needed all the way to 220 grit or finer. Some carvers like to
> sand through 400 grit. I've not seen the need for this but I'll leave that decision up to you.
> When done, vacuum the surface to remove dust and any leftover abrasive particles.
> 
> *Method 2 - Scraper*
> A cabinet / card scraper will yield the absolute best surface for carving (and woodworking, for
> that matter). A scraper will create a hard and flat surface perfect for pattern application and
> carving. Scraping is also easier on your lungs and shop as no dust is created.
> 
> For your quilt squares, the surface would need to be scraped prior to cutting. The squares are
> just too small to scrape after cutting to size.
> I've created a video lesson demonstrating how to sharpen and use a scraper. For our purposes I've
> edited the full length lesson to include abrasive paper and scraper use only.
> http://www.facebook.com/v/116428025100494
> If you'd like to learn how to sharpen a scraper and see the full length lesson, sign up to become a My Chip Carving Platinum Member.
> 
> I'll give everyone a few days to read this first lesson, cut out their squares, and prepare the
> surface. If you need some basswood practice boards and/or squares, please contact me with your
> address and quantity of each size desired. [email protected] or 866-444-6996
> 4×4 square - 1.00/ea
> 6×6 square - 1.50/ea
> 5×12 practice board - 2.80/ea
> 
> *Next lesson: Pattern Design*


How about using a well tuned smoothing plane to prepare stock?

*Depending on the project you'd like to carve, a smoothing plane would do the trick as well.*


----------



## WayneC

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 1: Surface preparation*
> 
> *Chip carving quilt squares, lesson 1*
> 
> I have a couple of items to cover before we get started with the first lesson.
> 
> *How many quilt squares should I complete?*
> This is completely up to you! I hope that everyone will be able to complete one square to send to
> me for our LumberJocks Class Quilt. If you would like to send me more, that would be fantastic.
> 
> *How many quilts will we make?*
> I will assemble as many chip carved quilts as possible depending on how many squares you send me.
> From the looks of class attendance, I'm confident that I should be able to make more than one quilt.
> 
> I've got an idea on how I'll assemble these quilts that will allow for varying thicknesses of
> squares. So if you're making your own squares, just make them square and close to 3-3/4" and/or
> 5-3/4" square.
> 
> *Questions:* feel free to post your questions. I'll reply promptly. If I don't know the answer I'll
> make something up
> 
> *
> LESSON 1: Surface Preparation*
> Proper surface prep is important when getting ready to chip carve for a few reasons.
> 
> First, a glassy smooth surface allows the pattern to be applied clearly and accurately. A rough
> and uneven surface makes it difficult to get clear pattern lines when using any of the pattern
> application methods I'll be showing you.
> 
> Second, you will get better results when chip carving a properly prepared surface. Your knife will
> get a cleaner start when it begins in the exact spot you desire. Even small, uneven ridges caused
> by a rough surface will have you guessing where to start your cut. Also, during the cut, a smooth
> surface will yield crisp edges on the surface of your board. When chips are back-to-back this is
> even more important.
> 
> Finally, when you have removed all the chips in your pattern, you will only sand the surface very
> lightly. Get the surface ready now because you won't be able to when you are done carving. I'll explain why in an upcoming lesson.
> 
> *How to prepare the surface*
> *
> Method 1 - Abrasive paper*
> Using abrasive paper is the easiest and most common method of surface preparation. Be sure to sand
> with the grain using straight strokes. I encourage you to wrap your sandpaper around a block of
> wood or fastened to a commercial sanding block (pictured) to avoid rounding over the edges on your quilt square.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But even with a sanding block, the 4×4 is quite small and the sanding block may go over the edges
> and cause them to round over slightly. To avoid this you can attach a piece of abrasive paper to a
> flat surface (3/4" MDF or particle board is good) using double-sided tape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Move your square over the abrasive paper rather than moving the sanding block over the square.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Work you way through the grits as needed all the way to 220 grit or finer. Some carvers like to
> sand through 400 grit. I've not seen the need for this but I'll leave that decision up to you.
> When done, vacuum the surface to remove dust and any leftover abrasive particles.
> 
> *Method 2 - Scraper*
> A cabinet / card scraper will yield the absolute best surface for carving (and woodworking, for
> that matter). A scraper will create a hard and flat surface perfect for pattern application and
> carving. Scraping is also easier on your lungs and shop as no dust is created.
> 
> For your quilt squares, the surface would need to be scraped prior to cutting. The squares are
> just too small to scrape after cutting to size.
> I've created a video lesson demonstrating how to sharpen and use a scraper. For our purposes I've
> edited the full length lesson to include abrasive paper and scraper use only.
> http://www.facebook.com/v/116428025100494
> If you'd like to learn how to sharpen a scraper and see the full length lesson, sign up to become a My Chip Carving Platinum Member.
> 
> I'll give everyone a few days to read this first lesson, cut out their squares, and prepare the
> surface. If you need some basswood practice boards and/or squares, please contact me with your
> address and quantity of each size desired. [email protected] or 866-444-6996
> 4×4 square - 1.00/ea
> 6×6 square - 1.50/ea
> 5×12 practice board - 2.80/ea
> 
> *Next lesson: Pattern Design*


Thanks and thanks for putting this together, I'm most of the way throught the blog series.


----------



## MyChipCarving

*Lesson 1, Part 2 - Knife Sharpening*

*Lesson 1, Part 2 - How to sharpen your chip carving knife*

As a kid, did you ever grab that old hand saw hanging in your dad's garage and try to cut a board with it?
I know I did! No wonder my dad didn't do any woodworking. I would've be better off taking karate lessons and breaking the board with my fist.

A dull tool in the shop leads to burn marks, ratty edges, and wandering cuts. Not only that, but it requires a lot more force on your part which can lead to injuries.

Having a sharp edge on your tool is important in all aspects of woodworking and extra crucial in woodcarving.

A sharp chip carving knife will lead to clean, crisp cuts requiring minimal effort.

The principles behind sharpening are very straight forward. Sharpening is accomplished by making smaller and smaller scratches on the surface of the metal. That's it! Eventually the scratches get so small and fine that the metal has a mirror polish.

In this video I'll show you how to sharpen your chip carving knife using ceramic stones. Ceramic stones are perfect for chip carving because they require no lubrication, will always stay flat and true, are easy to transport, and clean up quickly. CLICK HERE for ordering info on ceramic stones.

http://www.facebook.com/v/117052791704684

Sharpening can be done using other materials and methods. I'll be demonstrating another method in an upcoming My Chip Carving Video.

Get your knife ready to carve!

Next lesson 2: Pattern Design

Marty Leenhouts
My Chip Carving
866-444-6996


----------



## BigTiny

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 1, Part 2 - Knife Sharpening*
> 
> *Lesson 1, Part 2 - How to sharpen your chip carving knife*
> 
> As a kid, did you ever grab that old hand saw hanging in your dad's garage and try to cut a board with it?
> I know I did! No wonder my dad didn't do any woodworking. I would've be better off taking karate lessons and breaking the board with my fist.
> 
> A dull tool in the shop leads to burn marks, ratty edges, and wandering cuts. Not only that, but it requires a lot more force on your part which can lead to injuries.
> 
> Having a sharp edge on your tool is important in all aspects of woodworking and extra crucial in woodcarving.
> 
> A sharp chip carving knife will lead to clean, crisp cuts requiring minimal effort.
> 
> The principles behind sharpening are very straight forward. Sharpening is accomplished by making smaller and smaller scratches on the surface of the metal. That's it! Eventually the scratches get so small and fine that the metal has a mirror polish.
> 
> In this video I'll show you how to sharpen your chip carving knife using ceramic stones. Ceramic stones are perfect for chip carving because they require no lubrication, will always stay flat and true, are easy to transport, and clean up quickly. CLICK HERE for ordering info on ceramic stones.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/v/117052791704684
> 
> Sharpening can be done using other materials and methods. I'll be demonstrating another method in an upcoming My Chip Carving Video.
> 
> Get your knife ready to carve!
> 
> Next lesson 2: Pattern Design
> 
> Marty Leenhouts
> My Chip Carving
> 866-444-6996


I like the "scary sharp" method using fine carborundum papers on a glass or stone base, followed by rouge on leather.


----------



## MyChipCarving

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 1, Part 2 - Knife Sharpening*
> 
> *Lesson 1, Part 2 - How to sharpen your chip carving knife*
> 
> As a kid, did you ever grab that old hand saw hanging in your dad's garage and try to cut a board with it?
> I know I did! No wonder my dad didn't do any woodworking. I would've be better off taking karate lessons and breaking the board with my fist.
> 
> A dull tool in the shop leads to burn marks, ratty edges, and wandering cuts. Not only that, but it requires a lot more force on your part which can lead to injuries.
> 
> Having a sharp edge on your tool is important in all aspects of woodworking and extra crucial in woodcarving.
> 
> A sharp chip carving knife will lead to clean, crisp cuts requiring minimal effort.
> 
> The principles behind sharpening are very straight forward. Sharpening is accomplished by making smaller and smaller scratches on the surface of the metal. That's it! Eventually the scratches get so small and fine that the metal has a mirror polish.
> 
> In this video I'll show you how to sharpen your chip carving knife using ceramic stones. Ceramic stones are perfect for chip carving because they require no lubrication, will always stay flat and true, are easy to transport, and clean up quickly. CLICK HERE for ordering info on ceramic stones.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/v/117052791704684
> 
> Sharpening can be done using other materials and methods. I'll be demonstrating another method in an upcoming My Chip Carving Video.
> 
> Get your knife ready to carve!
> 
> Next lesson 2: Pattern Design
> 
> Marty Leenhouts
> My Chip Carving
> 866-444-6996


I'm glad you brought up the "scary sharp" method, Big Tiny.
I'll be showing similar though quicker method but not with leather, as that material can cause a chip carving knife to have a edge that is rounded over.
Stay tuned in the My Chip Carving Platinum Member Video Vault!

Marty


----------



## BigTiny

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 1, Part 2 - Knife Sharpening*
> 
> *Lesson 1, Part 2 - How to sharpen your chip carving knife*
> 
> As a kid, did you ever grab that old hand saw hanging in your dad's garage and try to cut a board with it?
> I know I did! No wonder my dad didn't do any woodworking. I would've be better off taking karate lessons and breaking the board with my fist.
> 
> A dull tool in the shop leads to burn marks, ratty edges, and wandering cuts. Not only that, but it requires a lot more force on your part which can lead to injuries.
> 
> Having a sharp edge on your tool is important in all aspects of woodworking and extra crucial in woodcarving.
> 
> A sharp chip carving knife will lead to clean, crisp cuts requiring minimal effort.
> 
> The principles behind sharpening are very straight forward. Sharpening is accomplished by making smaller and smaller scratches on the surface of the metal. That's it! Eventually the scratches get so small and fine that the metal has a mirror polish.
> 
> In this video I'll show you how to sharpen your chip carving knife using ceramic stones. Ceramic stones are perfect for chip carving because they require no lubrication, will always stay flat and true, are easy to transport, and clean up quickly. CLICK HERE for ordering info on ceramic stones.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/v/117052791704684
> 
> Sharpening can be done using other materials and methods. I'll be demonstrating another method in an upcoming My Chip Carving Video.
> 
> Get your knife ready to carve!
> 
> Next lesson 2: Pattern Design
> 
> Marty Leenhouts
> My Chip Carving
> 866-444-6996


For edges that might suffer from rounding over, using the rouge on a plain sheet of typing paper in top of the glass is a great substitute.


----------



## MyChipCarving

*Lesson Pacing (reply requested)*

This class is new territory for me and for LumberJocks.

To help me pace the lessons properly, please reply to this posting with one of the following:

*REWIND* - slow down, I need to look at Lesson 1

*PAUSE *- give me a day or two and I"ll be ready for the next lesson

*PLAY* - I'm ready for the next lesson

*FAST FORWARD* - crank it up! I'm ready and rarin' to go!










Marty Leenhouts
My Chip Carving
866-444-6996


----------



## MsDebbieP

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson Pacing (reply requested)*
> 
> This class is new territory for me and for LumberJocks.
> 
> To help me pace the lessons properly, please reply to this posting with one of the following:
> 
> *REWIND* - slow down, I need to look at Lesson 1
> 
> *PAUSE *- give me a day or two and I"ll be ready for the next lesson
> 
> *PLAY* - I'm ready for the next lesson
> 
> *FAST FORWARD* - crank it up! I'm ready and rarin' to go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marty Leenhouts
> My Chip Carving
> 866-444-6996



play


----------



## flintbone

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson Pacing (reply requested)*
> 
> This class is new territory for me and for LumberJocks.
> 
> To help me pace the lessons properly, please reply to this posting with one of the following:
> 
> *REWIND* - slow down, I need to look at Lesson 1
> 
> *PAUSE *- give me a day or two and I"ll be ready for the next lesson
> 
> *PLAY* - I'm ready for the next lesson
> 
> *FAST FORWARD* - crank it up! I'm ready and rarin' to go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marty Leenhouts
> My Chip Carving
> 866-444-6996


Play.


----------



## Kentuk55

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson Pacing (reply requested)*
> 
> This class is new territory for me and for LumberJocks.
> 
> To help me pace the lessons properly, please reply to this posting with one of the following:
> 
> *REWIND* - slow down, I need to look at Lesson 1
> 
> *PAUSE *- give me a day or two and I"ll be ready for the next lesson
> 
> *PLAY* - I'm ready for the next lesson
> 
> *FAST FORWARD* - crank it up! I'm ready and rarin' to go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marty Leenhouts
> My Chip Carving
> 866-444-6996


play  might need an extra day or so when we get into the chip cutting parts


----------



## helluvawreck

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson Pacing (reply requested)*
> 
> This class is new territory for me and for LumberJocks.
> 
> To help me pace the lessons properly, please reply to this posting with one of the following:
> 
> *REWIND* - slow down, I need to look at Lesson 1
> 
> *PAUSE *- give me a day or two and I"ll be ready for the next lesson
> 
> *PLAY* - I'm ready for the next lesson
> 
> *FAST FORWARD* - crank it up! I'm ready and rarin' to go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marty Leenhouts
> My Chip Carving
> 866-444-6996


Since I'm following along in an informal way I'll leave it to the others to determine the pace. I'm following your lessons on your website, the videos on carvinonline and I have 4 books about chip carving so I'm going to kind of learn at my on pace and see where it takes me. However, I'm going to also try to complete the exercises on this blog and make some quilt blocks too. I'll put it this way - I'm sooooo excited about chip carving and what you can do with it. I think it's sort of just what I've been looking for, Marty, so I hope that you can help me get to where I can do it tolerably well. Since I'm not going to follow along in a formal way on this blog I think it only fair that I no longer comment so that Marty can spend more time with you all. If I have a question that I can't tackle I can always contact Marty by email since I'm following his online videos. I hope that all of you are as enthusiastic about learning how to chip carve as I am and that you all learn a lot in this class. I'll be in the back ground trying to follow through the whole thing also and I'll be rooting for everyone of you as well. So have a lot of fun and make some chips.


----------



## MyChipCarving

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson Pacing (reply requested)*
> 
> This class is new territory for me and for LumberJocks.
> 
> To help me pace the lessons properly, please reply to this posting with one of the following:
> 
> *REWIND* - slow down, I need to look at Lesson 1
> 
> *PAUSE *- give me a day or two and I"ll be ready for the next lesson
> 
> *PLAY* - I'm ready for the next lesson
> 
> *FAST FORWARD* - crank it up! I'm ready and rarin' to go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marty Leenhouts
> My Chip Carving
> 866-444-6996


You can reply as often as you like. It is not detracting from my time with others in class.
I'm sure all the other students feel this way too.
Your enthusiasm is good for all of us!
Marty
My Chip Carving


----------



## Rustic

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson Pacing (reply requested)*
> 
> This class is new territory for me and for LumberJocks.
> 
> To help me pace the lessons properly, please reply to this posting with one of the following:
> 
> *REWIND* - slow down, I need to look at Lesson 1
> 
> *PAUSE *- give me a day or two and I"ll be ready for the next lesson
> 
> *PLAY* - I'm ready for the next lesson
> 
> *FAST FORWARD* - crank it up! I'm ready and rarin' to go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marty Leenhouts
> My Chip Carving
> 866-444-6996


play


----------



## Chipaway

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson Pacing (reply requested)*
> 
> This class is new territory for me and for LumberJocks.
> 
> To help me pace the lessons properly, please reply to this posting with one of the following:
> 
> *REWIND* - slow down, I need to look at Lesson 1
> 
> *PAUSE *- give me a day or two and I"ll be ready for the next lesson
> 
> *PLAY* - I'm ready for the next lesson
> 
> *FAST FORWARD* - crank it up! I'm ready and rarin' to go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marty Leenhouts
> My Chip Carving
> 866-444-6996


PLAY - I'm ready for the next lesson


----------



## fgchipper

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson Pacing (reply requested)*
> 
> This class is new territory for me and for LumberJocks.
> 
> To help me pace the lessons properly, please reply to this posting with one of the following:
> 
> *REWIND* - slow down, I need to look at Lesson 1
> 
> *PAUSE *- give me a day or two and I"ll be ready for the next lesson
> 
> *PLAY* - I'm ready for the next lesson
> 
> *FAST FORWARD* - crank it up! I'm ready and rarin' to go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marty Leenhouts
> My Chip Carving
> 866-444-6996


I.m almost ready- pause


----------



## mommawoodchuck

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson Pacing (reply requested)*
> 
> This class is new territory for me and for LumberJocks.
> 
> To help me pace the lessons properly, please reply to this posting with one of the following:
> 
> *REWIND* - slow down, I need to look at Lesson 1
> 
> *PAUSE *- give me a day or two and I"ll be ready for the next lesson
> 
> *PLAY* - I'm ready for the next lesson
> 
> *FAST FORWARD* - crank it up! I'm ready and rarin' to go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marty Leenhouts
> My Chip Carving
> 866-444-6996


Play


----------



## egs

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson Pacing (reply requested)*
> 
> This class is new territory for me and for LumberJocks.
> 
> To help me pace the lessons properly, please reply to this posting with one of the following:
> 
> *REWIND* - slow down, I need to look at Lesson 1
> 
> *PAUSE *- give me a day or two and I"ll be ready for the next lesson
> 
> *PLAY* - I'm ready for the next lesson
> 
> *FAST FORWARD* - crank it up! I'm ready and rarin' to go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marty Leenhouts
> My Chip Carving
> 866-444-6996


Play ready and waiting


----------



## Joker33

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson Pacing (reply requested)*
> 
> This class is new territory for me and for LumberJocks.
> 
> To help me pace the lessons properly, please reply to this posting with one of the following:
> 
> *REWIND* - slow down, I need to look at Lesson 1
> 
> *PAUSE *- give me a day or two and I"ll be ready for the next lesson
> 
> *PLAY* - I'm ready for the next lesson
> 
> *FAST FORWARD* - crank it up! I'm ready and rarin' to go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marty Leenhouts
> My Chip Carving
> 866-444-6996


Play!


----------



## Gerry0

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson Pacing (reply requested)*
> 
> This class is new territory for me and for LumberJocks.
> 
> To help me pace the lessons properly, please reply to this posting with one of the following:
> 
> *REWIND* - slow down, I need to look at Lesson 1
> 
> *PAUSE *- give me a day or two and I"ll be ready for the next lesson
> 
> *PLAY* - I'm ready for the next lesson
> 
> *FAST FORWARD* - crank it up! I'm ready and rarin' to go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marty Leenhouts
> My Chip Carving
> 866-444-6996


Every lesson stay there, it is not been erased, and everyone can take the lessons at their own pace, so it can be play or fast forward!!!!


----------



## RTW

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson Pacing (reply requested)*
> 
> This class is new territory for me and for LumberJocks.
> 
> To help me pace the lessons properly, please reply to this posting with one of the following:
> 
> *REWIND* - slow down, I need to look at Lesson 1
> 
> *PAUSE *- give me a day or two and I"ll be ready for the next lesson
> 
> *PLAY* - I'm ready for the next lesson
> 
> *FAST FORWARD* - crank it up! I'm ready and rarin' to go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marty Leenhouts
> My Chip Carving
> 866-444-6996


Marty, I just got my wood today, so I need to prepare the surface today. My knives are always sharp so I will be ready by late today. So go ahead.

Russ


----------



## Gregn

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson Pacing (reply requested)*
> 
> This class is new territory for me and for LumberJocks.
> 
> To help me pace the lessons properly, please reply to this posting with one of the following:
> 
> *REWIND* - slow down, I need to look at Lesson 1
> 
> *PAUSE *- give me a day or two and I"ll be ready for the next lesson
> 
> *PLAY* - I'm ready for the next lesson
> 
> *FAST FORWARD* - crank it up! I'm ready and rarin' to go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marty Leenhouts
> My Chip Carving
> 866-444-6996


Had to hit the pause button here had a couple of things come up but will catch up here by Monday.


----------



## arrdee

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson Pacing (reply requested)*
> 
> This class is new territory for me and for LumberJocks.
> 
> To help me pace the lessons properly, please reply to this posting with one of the following:
> 
> *REWIND* - slow down, I need to look at Lesson 1
> 
> *PAUSE *- give me a day or two and I"ll be ready for the next lesson
> 
> *PLAY* - I'm ready for the next lesson
> 
> *FAST FORWARD* - crank it up! I'm ready and rarin' to go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marty Leenhouts
> My Chip Carving
> 866-444-6996


play


----------



## helluvawreck

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson Pacing (reply requested)*
> 
> This class is new territory for me and for LumberJocks.
> 
> To help me pace the lessons properly, please reply to this posting with one of the following:
> 
> *REWIND* - slow down, I need to look at Lesson 1
> 
> *PAUSE *- give me a day or two and I"ll be ready for the next lesson
> 
> *PLAY* - I'm ready for the next lesson
> 
> *FAST FORWARD* - crank it up! I'm ready and rarin' to go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marty Leenhouts
> My Chip Carving
> 866-444-6996


I appreciate it, Marty. I'll try my best to follow along and join in. Thanks.


----------



## woundedthumb

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson Pacing (reply requested)*
> 
> This class is new territory for me and for LumberJocks.
> 
> To help me pace the lessons properly, please reply to this posting with one of the following:
> 
> *REWIND* - slow down, I need to look at Lesson 1
> 
> *PAUSE *- give me a day or two and I"ll be ready for the next lesson
> 
> *PLAY* - I'm ready for the next lesson
> 
> *FAST FORWARD* - crank it up! I'm ready and rarin' to go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marty Leenhouts
> My Chip Carving
> 866-444-6996


looks good
lew


----------



## therookie

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson Pacing (reply requested)*
> 
> This class is new territory for me and for LumberJocks.
> 
> To help me pace the lessons properly, please reply to this posting with one of the following:
> 
> *REWIND* - slow down, I need to look at Lesson 1
> 
> *PAUSE *- give me a day or two and I"ll be ready for the next lesson
> 
> *PLAY* - I'm ready for the next lesson
> 
> *FAST FORWARD* - crank it up! I'm ready and rarin' to go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marty Leenhouts
> My Chip Carving
> 866-444-6996


Play deffinatley


----------



## superdav721

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson Pacing (reply requested)*
> 
> This class is new territory for me and for LumberJocks.
> 
> To help me pace the lessons properly, please reply to this posting with one of the following:
> 
> *REWIND* - slow down, I need to look at Lesson 1
> 
> *PAUSE *- give me a day or two and I"ll be ready for the next lesson
> 
> *PLAY* - I'm ready for the next lesson
> 
> *FAST FORWARD* - crank it up! I'm ready and rarin' to go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marty Leenhouts
> My Chip Carving
> 866-444-6996


play


----------



## Cubie

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson Pacing (reply requested)*
> 
> This class is new territory for me and for LumberJocks.
> 
> To help me pace the lessons properly, please reply to this posting with one of the following:
> 
> *REWIND* - slow down, I need to look at Lesson 1
> 
> *PAUSE *- give me a day or two and I"ll be ready for the next lesson
> 
> *PLAY* - I'm ready for the next lesson
> 
> *FAST FORWARD* - crank it up! I'm ready and rarin' to go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marty Leenhouts
> My Chip Carving
> 866-444-6996


Play


----------



## BPhelan

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson Pacing (reply requested)*
> 
> This class is new territory for me and for LumberJocks.
> 
> To help me pace the lessons properly, please reply to this posting with one of the following:
> 
> *REWIND* - slow down, I need to look at Lesson 1
> 
> *PAUSE *- give me a day or two and I"ll be ready for the next lesson
> 
> *PLAY* - I'm ready for the next lesson
> 
> *FAST FORWARD* - crank it up! I'm ready and rarin' to go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marty Leenhouts
> My Chip Carving
> 866-444-6996


play


----------



## jacksgrands

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson Pacing (reply requested)*
> 
> This class is new territory for me and for LumberJocks.
> 
> To help me pace the lessons properly, please reply to this posting with one of the following:
> 
> *REWIND* - slow down, I need to look at Lesson 1
> 
> *PAUSE *- give me a day or two and I"ll be ready for the next lesson
> 
> *PLAY* - I'm ready for the next lesson
> 
> *FAST FORWARD* - crank it up! I'm ready and rarin' to go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marty Leenhouts
> My Chip Carving
> 866-444-6996


Play, Marty. I received my wood order from you…thank you for the speedy delivery. These look like they have been sanded and are ready to use. Correct? Eager to get started.


----------



## MyChipCarving

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson Pacing (reply requested)*
> 
> This class is new territory for me and for LumberJocks.
> 
> To help me pace the lessons properly, please reply to this posting with one of the following:
> 
> *REWIND* - slow down, I need to look at Lesson 1
> 
> *PAUSE *- give me a day or two and I"ll be ready for the next lesson
> 
> *PLAY* - I'm ready for the next lesson
> 
> *FAST FORWARD* - crank it up! I'm ready and rarin' to go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marty Leenhouts
> My Chip Carving
> 866-444-6996


Almost all items I send out are sanded and ready to carve. More time carving, less time sanding!


----------



## patshwigar

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson Pacing (reply requested)*
> 
> This class is new territory for me and for LumberJocks.
> 
> To help me pace the lessons properly, please reply to this posting with one of the following:
> 
> *REWIND* - slow down, I need to look at Lesson 1
> 
> *PAUSE *- give me a day or two and I"ll be ready for the next lesson
> 
> *PLAY* - I'm ready for the next lesson
> 
> *FAST FORWARD* - crank it up! I'm ready and rarin' to go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marty Leenhouts
> My Chip Carving
> 866-444-6996


play, i got my squares all ready finally


----------



## Shakey

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson Pacing (reply requested)*
> 
> This class is new territory for me and for LumberJocks.
> 
> To help me pace the lessons properly, please reply to this posting with one of the following:
> 
> *REWIND* - slow down, I need to look at Lesson 1
> 
> *PAUSE *- give me a day or two and I"ll be ready for the next lesson
> 
> *PLAY* - I'm ready for the next lesson
> 
> *FAST FORWARD* - crank it up! I'm ready and rarin' to go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marty Leenhouts
> My Chip Carving
> 866-444-6996


Play


----------



## MyChipCarving

*Lesson 3: Pattern Development*

*Lesson 3: Pattern Development*

The project we are tackling in this class is a chip carved quilt. Quilt patterns lend themselves 
very well to chip carving. Geometric in nature, various elements of a quilt pattern can be removed 
to create a carved version of the fabric quilt.

If there is a quilter in your household, no doubt there will be a book, magazine, or quilting 
journal in the bookcase, magazine rack, or under the bed (maybe only in my house). Get one out and 
page through it thinking of chip carving rather than quilting. Look for triangles, squares, floral 
shapes, and straight lines.

Not to worry if there isn't a quilting publication in your house, go online and Google "quilting 
patterns". Click on the "Images" tab on top and waalaa…4,110,000 images in 0.32 seconds.
When looking to develop a pattern for a project like ours, this is quilt pattern chip carving paradise!

Take this pattern for instance…









This pattern is a combination of equal size triangles which, you'll find out very soon, are the 
first shape learned in chip carving. Many quilt patterns are made up of various size triangles. Larger chips (triangles in this example) are more difficult to remove than smaller chips. But the good news is that every quilt pattern I can think of that has large shapes, can be modified to be more chip carver-friendly by sub-dividing the large chips into several smaller chips. This makes them more manageable while still preserving the visual appeal of the quilt pattern.

In this example…









The triangles shown on this quilt square can be carved as can some or all of the trapezoid shapes shown in pink and dark red. This square pattern can be re-sized and then copied numerous times to fit the surface being carved. Pattern work like this can be done with tracing paper, pencil and a copy machine. For many years when I first started chip carving, that was how I developed all of my patterns.

Now I perform most of my pattern work using my computer, scanner, and printer. Copying, pasting, resizing, repositioning, cropping, and other repetitive and sometimes monotonous work can be sped up when using a computer. I still enjoy drawing patterns on my drafting table, but some pattern work is best left to Microsoft!

*Pattern development for our project*
The squares you will be carving are 3.75" and 5.75" square. Allowing 1/4" border so you don't carve 
right up to the edge leaves 3.25" and 5.25" square space to carve inside. All it takes is a straight 
edge, pencil, and quilt image to get started! If you are more of a tracing kinda person, using 
graphite transfer paper works well.

If you prefer, I've created some patterns that you can use to carve some squares. These patterns 
will be available early next week when we start carving!

Have some fun with this pattern development. You don't have to be an artist to create some really 
cool chip carving patterns. Starting with quilt patterns is a good place to begin as there are 
plenty of examples to work with.

The trivet shown below was designed and carved using a common quilt pattern. I hope this inspires you to 
try creating your own quilt square patterns.










Post your questions and comments below.

*Next Lesson: Chip Carving Essentials*

Marty Leenhouts
https://www.mychipcarving.com Chip Carving
866-444-6996


----------



## rtibbs

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 3: Pattern Development*
> 
> *Lesson 3: Pattern Development*
> 
> The project we are tackling in this class is a chip carved quilt. Quilt patterns lend themselves
> very well to chip carving. Geometric in nature, various elements of a quilt pattern can be removed
> to create a carved version of the fabric quilt.
> 
> If there is a quilter in your household, no doubt there will be a book, magazine, or quilting
> journal in the bookcase, magazine rack, or under the bed (maybe only in my house). Get one out and
> page through it thinking of chip carving rather than quilting. Look for triangles, squares, floral
> shapes, and straight lines.
> 
> Not to worry if there isn't a quilting publication in your house, go online and Google "quilting
> patterns". Click on the "Images" tab on top and waalaa…4,110,000 images in 0.32 seconds.
> When looking to develop a pattern for a project like ours, this is quilt pattern chip carving paradise!
> 
> Take this pattern for instance…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This pattern is a combination of equal size triangles which, you'll find out very soon, are the
> first shape learned in chip carving. Many quilt patterns are made up of various size triangles. Larger chips (triangles in this example) are more difficult to remove than smaller chips. But the good news is that every quilt pattern I can think of that has large shapes, can be modified to be more chip carver-friendly by sub-dividing the large chips into several smaller chips. This makes them more manageable while still preserving the visual appeal of the quilt pattern.
> 
> In this example…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The triangles shown on this quilt square can be carved as can some or all of the trapezoid shapes shown in pink and dark red. This square pattern can be re-sized and then copied numerous times to fit the surface being carved. Pattern work like this can be done with tracing paper, pencil and a copy machine. For many years when I first started chip carving, that was how I developed all of my patterns.
> 
> Now I perform most of my pattern work using my computer, scanner, and printer. Copying, pasting, resizing, repositioning, cropping, and other repetitive and sometimes monotonous work can be sped up when using a computer. I still enjoy drawing patterns on my drafting table, but some pattern work is best left to Microsoft!
> 
> *Pattern development for our project*
> The squares you will be carving are 3.75" and 5.75" square. Allowing 1/4" border so you don't carve
> right up to the edge leaves 3.25" and 5.25" square space to carve inside. All it takes is a straight
> edge, pencil, and quilt image to get started! If you are more of a tracing kinda person, using
> graphite transfer paper works well.
> 
> If you prefer, I've created some patterns that you can use to carve some squares. These patterns
> will be available early next week when we start carving!
> 
> Have some fun with this pattern development. You don't have to be an artist to create some really
> cool chip carving patterns. Starting with quilt patterns is a good place to begin as there are
> plenty of examples to work with.
> 
> The trivet shown below was designed and carved using a common quilt pattern. I hope this inspires you to
> try creating your own quilt square patterns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post your questions and comments below.
> 
> *Next Lesson: Chip Carving Essentials*
> 
> Marty Leenhouts
> https://www.mychipcarving.com Chip Carving
> 866-444-6996


Play


----------



## Msan

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 3: Pattern Development*
> 
> *Lesson 3: Pattern Development*
> 
> The project we are tackling in this class is a chip carved quilt. Quilt patterns lend themselves
> very well to chip carving. Geometric in nature, various elements of a quilt pattern can be removed
> to create a carved version of the fabric quilt.
> 
> If there is a quilter in your household, no doubt there will be a book, magazine, or quilting
> journal in the bookcase, magazine rack, or under the bed (maybe only in my house). Get one out and
> page through it thinking of chip carving rather than quilting. Look for triangles, squares, floral
> shapes, and straight lines.
> 
> Not to worry if there isn't a quilting publication in your house, go online and Google "quilting
> patterns". Click on the "Images" tab on top and waalaa…4,110,000 images in 0.32 seconds.
> When looking to develop a pattern for a project like ours, this is quilt pattern chip carving paradise!
> 
> Take this pattern for instance…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This pattern is a combination of equal size triangles which, you'll find out very soon, are the
> first shape learned in chip carving. Many quilt patterns are made up of various size triangles. Larger chips (triangles in this example) are more difficult to remove than smaller chips. But the good news is that every quilt pattern I can think of that has large shapes, can be modified to be more chip carver-friendly by sub-dividing the large chips into several smaller chips. This makes them more manageable while still preserving the visual appeal of the quilt pattern.
> 
> In this example…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The triangles shown on this quilt square can be carved as can some or all of the trapezoid shapes shown in pink and dark red. This square pattern can be re-sized and then copied numerous times to fit the surface being carved. Pattern work like this can be done with tracing paper, pencil and a copy machine. For many years when I first started chip carving, that was how I developed all of my patterns.
> 
> Now I perform most of my pattern work using my computer, scanner, and printer. Copying, pasting, resizing, repositioning, cropping, and other repetitive and sometimes monotonous work can be sped up when using a computer. I still enjoy drawing patterns on my drafting table, but some pattern work is best left to Microsoft!
> 
> *Pattern development for our project*
> The squares you will be carving are 3.75" and 5.75" square. Allowing 1/4" border so you don't carve
> right up to the edge leaves 3.25" and 5.25" square space to carve inside. All it takes is a straight
> edge, pencil, and quilt image to get started! If you are more of a tracing kinda person, using
> graphite transfer paper works well.
> 
> If you prefer, I've created some patterns that you can use to carve some squares. These patterns
> will be available early next week when we start carving!
> 
> Have some fun with this pattern development. You don't have to be an artist to create some really
> cool chip carving patterns. Starting with quilt patterns is a good place to begin as there are
> plenty of examples to work with.
> 
> The trivet shown below was designed and carved using a common quilt pattern. I hope this inspires you to
> try creating your own quilt square patterns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post your questions and comments below.
> 
> *Next Lesson: Chip Carving Essentials*
> 
> Marty Leenhouts
> https://www.mychipcarving.com Chip Carving
> 866-444-6996


Will it work to print a pattern on to a clear, sticky-back sheet of plastic then stick it to the block to be carved then carve through the plastic? Seems like it should work, anyone try it? I have such sheets of plastic and I know that modern printers will print on it.

I did read the posting rules and see no problem following them. I look forward to talking with others. I enjoy chip carving, just not very good at it. I have help put quilts together as a kid years and years ago. I'll check my daughters books, she's into quilting in big way. Maybe when I show her some of this she'll decide to try chip carving too. She does carve houses in cottonwood bark.

If I understand right, I'm to come up with my own pattern, if possible? I'll try, will be all exchange patterns latter?

I'm ready, sharp knife, I think and my blocks arrived yest4erday.

Merrill


----------



## MyChipCarving

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 3: Pattern Development*
> 
> *Lesson 3: Pattern Development*
> 
> The project we are tackling in this class is a chip carved quilt. Quilt patterns lend themselves
> very well to chip carving. Geometric in nature, various elements of a quilt pattern can be removed
> to create a carved version of the fabric quilt.
> 
> If there is a quilter in your household, no doubt there will be a book, magazine, or quilting
> journal in the bookcase, magazine rack, or under the bed (maybe only in my house). Get one out and
> page through it thinking of chip carving rather than quilting. Look for triangles, squares, floral
> shapes, and straight lines.
> 
> Not to worry if there isn't a quilting publication in your house, go online and Google "quilting
> patterns". Click on the "Images" tab on top and waalaa…4,110,000 images in 0.32 seconds.
> When looking to develop a pattern for a project like ours, this is quilt pattern chip carving paradise!
> 
> Take this pattern for instance…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This pattern is a combination of equal size triangles which, you'll find out very soon, are the
> first shape learned in chip carving. Many quilt patterns are made up of various size triangles. Larger chips (triangles in this example) are more difficult to remove than smaller chips. But the good news is that every quilt pattern I can think of that has large shapes, can be modified to be more chip carver-friendly by sub-dividing the large chips into several smaller chips. This makes them more manageable while still preserving the visual appeal of the quilt pattern.
> 
> In this example…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The triangles shown on this quilt square can be carved as can some or all of the trapezoid shapes shown in pink and dark red. This square pattern can be re-sized and then copied numerous times to fit the surface being carved. Pattern work like this can be done with tracing paper, pencil and a copy machine. For many years when I first started chip carving, that was how I developed all of my patterns.
> 
> Now I perform most of my pattern work using my computer, scanner, and printer. Copying, pasting, resizing, repositioning, cropping, and other repetitive and sometimes monotonous work can be sped up when using a computer. I still enjoy drawing patterns on my drafting table, but some pattern work is best left to Microsoft!
> 
> *Pattern development for our project*
> The squares you will be carving are 3.75" and 5.75" square. Allowing 1/4" border so you don't carve
> right up to the edge leaves 3.25" and 5.25" square space to carve inside. All it takes is a straight
> edge, pencil, and quilt image to get started! If you are more of a tracing kinda person, using
> graphite transfer paper works well.
> 
> If you prefer, I've created some patterns that you can use to carve some squares. These patterns
> will be available early next week when we start carving!
> 
> Have some fun with this pattern development. You don't have to be an artist to create some really
> cool chip carving patterns. Starting with quilt patterns is a good place to begin as there are
> plenty of examples to work with.
> 
> The trivet shown below was designed and carved using a common quilt pattern. I hope this inspires you to
> try creating your own quilt square patterns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post your questions and comments below.
> 
> *Next Lesson: Chip Carving Essentials*
> 
> Marty Leenhouts
> https://www.mychipcarving.com Chip Carving
> 866-444-6996


Hi Merrill,
I'm glad you are ready to move ahead. You raised a couple of questions.

1. Carving through plastic (or paper). I'll be covering a couple of ways to transfer your pattern to the wood. I know some chip carvers that apply a paper pattern to the wood and carve through the paper. I don't recommend this as the grain of the wood is not visible. While your plastic is clear, I'm not sure how it would be to carve through it. You can always try it and if it doesn't work so well you'll have learned from this experiment.

2. I'd like to encourage you to come up quilt patterns for our project on your own. This is not required. I'll be providing some patterns as well. Exchanging patterns is a good idea.

More postings coming very soon…


----------



## Rustic

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 3: Pattern Development*
> 
> *Lesson 3: Pattern Development*
> 
> The project we are tackling in this class is a chip carved quilt. Quilt patterns lend themselves
> very well to chip carving. Geometric in nature, various elements of a quilt pattern can be removed
> to create a carved version of the fabric quilt.
> 
> If there is a quilter in your household, no doubt there will be a book, magazine, or quilting
> journal in the bookcase, magazine rack, or under the bed (maybe only in my house). Get one out and
> page through it thinking of chip carving rather than quilting. Look for triangles, squares, floral
> shapes, and straight lines.
> 
> Not to worry if there isn't a quilting publication in your house, go online and Google "quilting
> patterns". Click on the "Images" tab on top and waalaa…4,110,000 images in 0.32 seconds.
> When looking to develop a pattern for a project like ours, this is quilt pattern chip carving paradise!
> 
> Take this pattern for instance…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This pattern is a combination of equal size triangles which, you'll find out very soon, are the
> first shape learned in chip carving. Many quilt patterns are made up of various size triangles. Larger chips (triangles in this example) are more difficult to remove than smaller chips. But the good news is that every quilt pattern I can think of that has large shapes, can be modified to be more chip carver-friendly by sub-dividing the large chips into several smaller chips. This makes them more manageable while still preserving the visual appeal of the quilt pattern.
> 
> In this example…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The triangles shown on this quilt square can be carved as can some or all of the trapezoid shapes shown in pink and dark red. This square pattern can be re-sized and then copied numerous times to fit the surface being carved. Pattern work like this can be done with tracing paper, pencil and a copy machine. For many years when I first started chip carving, that was how I developed all of my patterns.
> 
> Now I perform most of my pattern work using my computer, scanner, and printer. Copying, pasting, resizing, repositioning, cropping, and other repetitive and sometimes monotonous work can be sped up when using a computer. I still enjoy drawing patterns on my drafting table, but some pattern work is best left to Microsoft!
> 
> *Pattern development for our project*
> The squares you will be carving are 3.75" and 5.75" square. Allowing 1/4" border so you don't carve
> right up to the edge leaves 3.25" and 5.25" square space to carve inside. All it takes is a straight
> edge, pencil, and quilt image to get started! If you are more of a tracing kinda person, using
> graphite transfer paper works well.
> 
> If you prefer, I've created some patterns that you can use to carve some squares. These patterns
> will be available early next week when we start carving!
> 
> Have some fun with this pattern development. You don't have to be an artist to create some really
> cool chip carving patterns. Starting with quilt patterns is a good place to begin as there are
> plenty of examples to work with.
> 
> The trivet shown below was designed and carved using a common quilt pattern. I hope this inspires you to
> try creating your own quilt square patterns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post your questions and comments below.
> 
> *Next Lesson: Chip Carving Essentials*
> 
> Marty Leenhouts
> https://www.mychipcarving.com Chip Carving
> 866-444-6996


This is getting interesting


----------



## DavidBass

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 3: Pattern Development*
> 
> *Lesson 3: Pattern Development*
> 
> The project we are tackling in this class is a chip carved quilt. Quilt patterns lend themselves
> very well to chip carving. Geometric in nature, various elements of a quilt pattern can be removed
> to create a carved version of the fabric quilt.
> 
> If there is a quilter in your household, no doubt there will be a book, magazine, or quilting
> journal in the bookcase, magazine rack, or under the bed (maybe only in my house). Get one out and
> page through it thinking of chip carving rather than quilting. Look for triangles, squares, floral
> shapes, and straight lines.
> 
> Not to worry if there isn't a quilting publication in your house, go online and Google "quilting
> patterns". Click on the "Images" tab on top and waalaa…4,110,000 images in 0.32 seconds.
> When looking to develop a pattern for a project like ours, this is quilt pattern chip carving paradise!
> 
> Take this pattern for instance…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This pattern is a combination of equal size triangles which, you'll find out very soon, are the
> first shape learned in chip carving. Many quilt patterns are made up of various size triangles. Larger chips (triangles in this example) are more difficult to remove than smaller chips. But the good news is that every quilt pattern I can think of that has large shapes, can be modified to be more chip carver-friendly by sub-dividing the large chips into several smaller chips. This makes them more manageable while still preserving the visual appeal of the quilt pattern.
> 
> In this example…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The triangles shown on this quilt square can be carved as can some or all of the trapezoid shapes shown in pink and dark red. This square pattern can be re-sized and then copied numerous times to fit the surface being carved. Pattern work like this can be done with tracing paper, pencil and a copy machine. For many years when I first started chip carving, that was how I developed all of my patterns.
> 
> Now I perform most of my pattern work using my computer, scanner, and printer. Copying, pasting, resizing, repositioning, cropping, and other repetitive and sometimes monotonous work can be sped up when using a computer. I still enjoy drawing patterns on my drafting table, but some pattern work is best left to Microsoft!
> 
> *Pattern development for our project*
> The squares you will be carving are 3.75" and 5.75" square. Allowing 1/4" border so you don't carve
> right up to the edge leaves 3.25" and 5.25" square space to carve inside. All it takes is a straight
> edge, pencil, and quilt image to get started! If you are more of a tracing kinda person, using
> graphite transfer paper works well.
> 
> If you prefer, I've created some patterns that you can use to carve some squares. These patterns
> will be available early next week when we start carving!
> 
> Have some fun with this pattern development. You don't have to be an artist to create some really
> cool chip carving patterns. Starting with quilt patterns is a good place to begin as there are
> plenty of examples to work with.
> 
> The trivet shown below was designed and carved using a common quilt pattern. I hope this inspires you to
> try creating your own quilt square patterns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post your questions and comments below.
> 
> *Next Lesson: Chip Carving Essentials*
> 
> Marty Leenhouts
> https://www.mychipcarving.com Chip Carving
> 866-444-6996


This is so cool! I never considered using quilting patterns. After you explained it makes so much sense. It is a great idea for a nube like myself.

Thanks for the tip!

For me I will go with "pause". I will need a day or two to get settled into this one.

David


----------



## stefang

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 3: Pattern Development*
> 
> *Lesson 3: Pattern Development*
> 
> The project we are tackling in this class is a chip carved quilt. Quilt patterns lend themselves
> very well to chip carving. Geometric in nature, various elements of a quilt pattern can be removed
> to create a carved version of the fabric quilt.
> 
> If there is a quilter in your household, no doubt there will be a book, magazine, or quilting
> journal in the bookcase, magazine rack, or under the bed (maybe only in my house). Get one out and
> page through it thinking of chip carving rather than quilting. Look for triangles, squares, floral
> shapes, and straight lines.
> 
> Not to worry if there isn't a quilting publication in your house, go online and Google "quilting
> patterns". Click on the "Images" tab on top and waalaa…4,110,000 images in 0.32 seconds.
> When looking to develop a pattern for a project like ours, this is quilt pattern chip carving paradise!
> 
> Take this pattern for instance…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This pattern is a combination of equal size triangles which, you'll find out very soon, are the
> first shape learned in chip carving. Many quilt patterns are made up of various size triangles. Larger chips (triangles in this example) are more difficult to remove than smaller chips. But the good news is that every quilt pattern I can think of that has large shapes, can be modified to be more chip carver-friendly by sub-dividing the large chips into several smaller chips. This makes them more manageable while still preserving the visual appeal of the quilt pattern.
> 
> In this example…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The triangles shown on this quilt square can be carved as can some or all of the trapezoid shapes shown in pink and dark red. This square pattern can be re-sized and then copied numerous times to fit the surface being carved. Pattern work like this can be done with tracing paper, pencil and a copy machine. For many years when I first started chip carving, that was how I developed all of my patterns.
> 
> Now I perform most of my pattern work using my computer, scanner, and printer. Copying, pasting, resizing, repositioning, cropping, and other repetitive and sometimes monotonous work can be sped up when using a computer. I still enjoy drawing patterns on my drafting table, but some pattern work is best left to Microsoft!
> 
> *Pattern development for our project*
> The squares you will be carving are 3.75" and 5.75" square. Allowing 1/4" border so you don't carve
> right up to the edge leaves 3.25" and 5.25" square space to carve inside. All it takes is a straight
> edge, pencil, and quilt image to get started! If you are more of a tracing kinda person, using
> graphite transfer paper works well.
> 
> If you prefer, I've created some patterns that you can use to carve some squares. These patterns
> will be available early next week when we start carving!
> 
> Have some fun with this pattern development. You don't have to be an artist to create some really
> cool chip carving patterns. Starting with quilt patterns is a good place to begin as there are
> plenty of examples to work with.
> 
> The trivet shown below was designed and carved using a common quilt pattern. I hope this inspires you to
> try creating your own quilt square patterns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post your questions and comments below.
> 
> *Next Lesson: Chip Carving Essentials*
> 
> Marty Leenhouts
> https://www.mychipcarving.com Chip Carving
> 866-444-6996


Some of those quilting patterns were pretty interesting Chip.


----------



## jacksgrands

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 3: Pattern Development*
> 
> *Lesson 3: Pattern Development*
> 
> The project we are tackling in this class is a chip carved quilt. Quilt patterns lend themselves
> very well to chip carving. Geometric in nature, various elements of a quilt pattern can be removed
> to create a carved version of the fabric quilt.
> 
> If there is a quilter in your household, no doubt there will be a book, magazine, or quilting
> journal in the bookcase, magazine rack, or under the bed (maybe only in my house). Get one out and
> page through it thinking of chip carving rather than quilting. Look for triangles, squares, floral
> shapes, and straight lines.
> 
> Not to worry if there isn't a quilting publication in your house, go online and Google "quilting
> patterns". Click on the "Images" tab on top and waalaa…4,110,000 images in 0.32 seconds.
> When looking to develop a pattern for a project like ours, this is quilt pattern chip carving paradise!
> 
> Take this pattern for instance…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This pattern is a combination of equal size triangles which, you'll find out very soon, are the
> first shape learned in chip carving. Many quilt patterns are made up of various size triangles. Larger chips (triangles in this example) are more difficult to remove than smaller chips. But the good news is that every quilt pattern I can think of that has large shapes, can be modified to be more chip carver-friendly by sub-dividing the large chips into several smaller chips. This makes them more manageable while still preserving the visual appeal of the quilt pattern.
> 
> In this example…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The triangles shown on this quilt square can be carved as can some or all of the trapezoid shapes shown in pink and dark red. This square pattern can be re-sized and then copied numerous times to fit the surface being carved. Pattern work like this can be done with tracing paper, pencil and a copy machine. For many years when I first started chip carving, that was how I developed all of my patterns.
> 
> Now I perform most of my pattern work using my computer, scanner, and printer. Copying, pasting, resizing, repositioning, cropping, and other repetitive and sometimes monotonous work can be sped up when using a computer. I still enjoy drawing patterns on my drafting table, but some pattern work is best left to Microsoft!
> 
> *Pattern development for our project*
> The squares you will be carving are 3.75" and 5.75" square. Allowing 1/4" border so you don't carve
> right up to the edge leaves 3.25" and 5.25" square space to carve inside. All it takes is a straight
> edge, pencil, and quilt image to get started! If you are more of a tracing kinda person, using
> graphite transfer paper works well.
> 
> If you prefer, I've created some patterns that you can use to carve some squares. These patterns
> will be available early next week when we start carving!
> 
> Have some fun with this pattern development. You don't have to be an artist to create some really
> cool chip carving patterns. Starting with quilt patterns is a good place to begin as there are
> plenty of examples to work with.
> 
> The trivet shown below was designed and carved using a common quilt pattern. I hope this inspires you to
> try creating your own quilt square patterns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post your questions and comments below.
> 
> *Next Lesson: Chip Carving Essentials*
> 
> Marty Leenhouts
> https://www.mychipcarving.com Chip Carving
> 866-444-6996


I am, as one of the bloggers stated it, "into quilting in a big way". That's one of the reasons why I jumped on this chance to learn to chip carve better as I'm a true newbie, having only done a few golfballs. Wood is totally different….less forgiving. I tried a few of your Christmas ornament patterns and wasn't thrilled with my results. I'm sure it's just a "practice makes perfect" situation.


----------



## philphoto

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 3: Pattern Development*
> 
> *Lesson 3: Pattern Development*
> 
> The project we are tackling in this class is a chip carved quilt. Quilt patterns lend themselves
> very well to chip carving. Geometric in nature, various elements of a quilt pattern can be removed
> to create a carved version of the fabric quilt.
> 
> If there is a quilter in your household, no doubt there will be a book, magazine, or quilting
> journal in the bookcase, magazine rack, or under the bed (maybe only in my house). Get one out and
> page through it thinking of chip carving rather than quilting. Look for triangles, squares, floral
> shapes, and straight lines.
> 
> Not to worry if there isn't a quilting publication in your house, go online and Google "quilting
> patterns". Click on the "Images" tab on top and waalaa…4,110,000 images in 0.32 seconds.
> When looking to develop a pattern for a project like ours, this is quilt pattern chip carving paradise!
> 
> Take this pattern for instance…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This pattern is a combination of equal size triangles which, you'll find out very soon, are the
> first shape learned in chip carving. Many quilt patterns are made up of various size triangles. Larger chips (triangles in this example) are more difficult to remove than smaller chips. But the good news is that every quilt pattern I can think of that has large shapes, can be modified to be more chip carver-friendly by sub-dividing the large chips into several smaller chips. This makes them more manageable while still preserving the visual appeal of the quilt pattern.
> 
> In this example…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The triangles shown on this quilt square can be carved as can some or all of the trapezoid shapes shown in pink and dark red. This square pattern can be re-sized and then copied numerous times to fit the surface being carved. Pattern work like this can be done with tracing paper, pencil and a copy machine. For many years when I first started chip carving, that was how I developed all of my patterns.
> 
> Now I perform most of my pattern work using my computer, scanner, and printer. Copying, pasting, resizing, repositioning, cropping, and other repetitive and sometimes monotonous work can be sped up when using a computer. I still enjoy drawing patterns on my drafting table, but some pattern work is best left to Microsoft!
> 
> *Pattern development for our project*
> The squares you will be carving are 3.75" and 5.75" square. Allowing 1/4" border so you don't carve
> right up to the edge leaves 3.25" and 5.25" square space to carve inside. All it takes is a straight
> edge, pencil, and quilt image to get started! If you are more of a tracing kinda person, using
> graphite transfer paper works well.
> 
> If you prefer, I've created some patterns that you can use to carve some squares. These patterns
> will be available early next week when we start carving!
> 
> Have some fun with this pattern development. You don't have to be an artist to create some really
> cool chip carving patterns. Starting with quilt patterns is a good place to begin as there are
> plenty of examples to work with.
> 
> The trivet shown below was designed and carved using a common quilt pattern. I hope this inspires you to
> try creating your own quilt square patterns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post your questions and comments below.
> 
> *Next Lesson: Chip Carving Essentials*
> 
> Marty Leenhouts
> https://www.mychipcarving.com Chip Carving
> 866-444-6996


I like the patterns but I confess to a certain amount of laziness in that I rely on my computer and CorelDraw. After I finish the image I print it from the laser printer (or photocopier) and then place the image face down on a prepared wood surface, I iron the image down. Just using a household steam iron without the steam, on the highest heat, iron the image until the paper is browned a bit. Slowly peel the paper, checking to be certain of good transfer. One must be careful and not lift the image before it is ready. Ironing the image a 2nd time will only create a double image.
I know-lazy-but my eyes do not work as good as they used to.
Phil


----------



## MyChipCarving

*Lesson 3: Pattern Development, Part 2*

I know that drawing and working on patterns is not enjoyable for many chip carvers. 
With that in mind, we will start carving tomorrow.

I'd still like to encourage many of you to give pattern development a try.
I'll provide some patterns for you to carve. Adding your patterns to the mix will give our finished project more variety. Also, there's a great sense of satisfaction knowing that the pattern you are carving is one that you came up with on your own.

Here's an example of one pattern that I'll provide you and what I did to make it chip carveable.
The grape basket quilt pattern is one that I've seen quite a few times.
I started with that pattern, sized it to fit our small square (3.25×3.25" carving area), and then divided it into smaller three-corner chips (triangles). The dots indicate the very bottom of the chip.










Below are a four quilt squares to help you get started. You can adapt and divide the shapes to see what you come up with. When developing a pattern for the large square (5.25×5.25 carving area) you can use four quilt squares in the space to make the size of the chips more manageable.



















Marty Leenhouts
https://www.mychipcarving.com Chip Carving
866-444-6996


----------



## woundedthumb

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 3: Pattern Development, Part 2*
> 
> I know that drawing and working on patterns is not enjoyable for many chip carvers.
> With that in mind, we will start carving tomorrow.
> 
> I'd still like to encourage many of you to give pattern development a try.
> I'll provide some patterns for you to carve. Adding your patterns to the mix will give our finished project more variety. Also, there's a great sense of satisfaction knowing that the pattern you are carving is one that you came up with on your own.
> 
> Here's an example of one pattern that I'll provide you and what I did to make it chip carveable.
> The grape basket quilt pattern is one that I've seen quite a few times.
> I started with that pattern, sized it to fit our small square (3.25×3.25" carving area), and then divided it into smaller three-corner chips (triangles). The dots indicate the very bottom of the chip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below are a four quilt squares to help you get started. You can adapt and divide the shapes to see what you come up with. When developing a pattern for the large square (5.25×5.25 carving area) you can use four quilt squares in the space to make the size of the chips more manageable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marty Leenhouts
> https://www.mychipcarving.com Chip Carving
> 866-444-6996












that helps alot, sometime ago I got a copy of George Bains CELTIC ART< The Method of Construction 1951,1973. I'd like to try to include s psrt of the page attached, if I would not be jumping into to deep water. This book is great I got it when I started teaching (subbing) and used it and an Escher book a great deal.
Thanks again for everything
lew


----------



## helluvawreck

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 3: Pattern Development, Part 2*
> 
> I know that drawing and working on patterns is not enjoyable for many chip carvers.
> With that in mind, we will start carving tomorrow.
> 
> I'd still like to encourage many of you to give pattern development a try.
> I'll provide some patterns for you to carve. Adding your patterns to the mix will give our finished project more variety. Also, there's a great sense of satisfaction knowing that the pattern you are carving is one that you came up with on your own.
> 
> Here's an example of one pattern that I'll provide you and what I did to make it chip carveable.
> The grape basket quilt pattern is one that I've seen quite a few times.
> I started with that pattern, sized it to fit our small square (3.25×3.25" carving area), and then divided it into smaller three-corner chips (triangles). The dots indicate the very bottom of the chip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below are a four quilt squares to help you get started. You can adapt and divide the shapes to see what you come up with. When developing a pattern for the large square (5.25×5.25 carving area) you can use four quilt squares in the space to make the size of the chips more manageable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marty Leenhouts
> https://www.mychipcarving.com Chip Carving
> 866-444-6996


Marty, I did this one a while ago. Will this work ok?


----------



## MyChipCarving

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 3: Pattern Development, Part 2*
> 
> I know that drawing and working on patterns is not enjoyable for many chip carvers.
> With that in mind, we will start carving tomorrow.
> 
> I'd still like to encourage many of you to give pattern development a try.
> I'll provide some patterns for you to carve. Adding your patterns to the mix will give our finished project more variety. Also, there's a great sense of satisfaction knowing that the pattern you are carving is one that you came up with on your own.
> 
> Here's an example of one pattern that I'll provide you and what I did to make it chip carveable.
> The grape basket quilt pattern is one that I've seen quite a few times.
> I started with that pattern, sized it to fit our small square (3.25×3.25" carving area), and then divided it into smaller three-corner chips (triangles). The dots indicate the very bottom of the chip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below are a four quilt squares to help you get started. You can adapt and divide the shapes to see what you come up with. When developing a pattern for the large square (5.25×5.25 carving area) you can use four quilt squares in the space to make the size of the chips more manageable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marty Leenhouts
> https://www.mychipcarving.com Chip Carving
> 866-444-6996


Yes! That pattern will work fine. Good job getting this pattern ready to go!


----------



## Cubie

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 3: Pattern Development, Part 2*
> 
> I know that drawing and working on patterns is not enjoyable for many chip carvers.
> With that in mind, we will start carving tomorrow.
> 
> I'd still like to encourage many of you to give pattern development a try.
> I'll provide some patterns for you to carve. Adding your patterns to the mix will give our finished project more variety. Also, there's a great sense of satisfaction knowing that the pattern you are carving is one that you came up with on your own.
> 
> Here's an example of one pattern that I'll provide you and what I did to make it chip carveable.
> The grape basket quilt pattern is one that I've seen quite a few times.
> I started with that pattern, sized it to fit our small square (3.25×3.25" carving area), and then divided it into smaller three-corner chips (triangles). The dots indicate the very bottom of the chip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below are a four quilt squares to help you get started. You can adapt and divide the shapes to see what you come up with. When developing a pattern for the large square (5.25×5.25 carving area) you can use four quilt squares in the space to make the size of the chips more manageable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marty Leenhouts
> https://www.mychipcarving.com Chip Carving
> 866-444-6996












Marty,

Here is my first attempt at a pattern. Only the left quarter is finished, I will repeat the pattern in the other three quarters. I'm not sure how this will look carved out so I'll probably carve a test quarter on a practice board first to see if I like it.


----------



## Msan

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 3: Pattern Development, Part 2*
> 
> I know that drawing and working on patterns is not enjoyable for many chip carvers.
> With that in mind, we will start carving tomorrow.
> 
> I'd still like to encourage many of you to give pattern development a try.
> I'll provide some patterns for you to carve. Adding your patterns to the mix will give our finished project more variety. Also, there's a great sense of satisfaction knowing that the pattern you are carving is one that you came up with on your own.
> 
> Here's an example of one pattern that I'll provide you and what I did to make it chip carveable.
> The grape basket quilt pattern is one that I've seen quite a few times.
> I started with that pattern, sized it to fit our small square (3.25×3.25" carving area), and then divided it into smaller three-corner chips (triangles). The dots indicate the very bottom of the chip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below are a four quilt squares to help you get started. You can adapt and divide the shapes to see what you come up with. When developing a pattern for the large square (5.25×5.25 carving area) you can use four quilt squares in the space to make the size of the chips more manageable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marty Leenhouts
> https://www.mychipcarving.com Chip Carving
> 866-444-6996


Has anyone used "tessellations" as a source for patterns? A Google of the word will given you all you ever wanted to know about the math concept. Here is a example-Is something like this workable for chip carving?


----------



## MyChipCarving

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 3: Pattern Development, Part 2*
> 
> I know that drawing and working on patterns is not enjoyable for many chip carvers.
> With that in mind, we will start carving tomorrow.
> 
> I'd still like to encourage many of you to give pattern development a try.
> I'll provide some patterns for you to carve. Adding your patterns to the mix will give our finished project more variety. Also, there's a great sense of satisfaction knowing that the pattern you are carving is one that you came up with on your own.
> 
> Here's an example of one pattern that I'll provide you and what I did to make it chip carveable.
> The grape basket quilt pattern is one that I've seen quite a few times.
> I started with that pattern, sized it to fit our small square (3.25×3.25" carving area), and then divided it into smaller three-corner chips (triangles). The dots indicate the very bottom of the chip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below are a four quilt squares to help you get started. You can adapt and divide the shapes to see what you come up with. When developing a pattern for the large square (5.25×5.25 carving area) you can use four quilt squares in the space to make the size of the chips more manageable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marty Leenhouts
> https://www.mychipcarving.com Chip Carving
> 866-444-6996


Cubie, good pattern development and good idea to practice first on another board before carving the 'real McCoy'. I like what I see!


----------



## philphoto

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 3: Pattern Development, Part 2*
> 
> I know that drawing and working on patterns is not enjoyable for many chip carvers.
> With that in mind, we will start carving tomorrow.
> 
> I'd still like to encourage many of you to give pattern development a try.
> I'll provide some patterns for you to carve. Adding your patterns to the mix will give our finished project more variety. Also, there's a great sense of satisfaction knowing that the pattern you are carving is one that you came up with on your own.
> 
> Here's an example of one pattern that I'll provide you and what I did to make it chip carveable.
> The grape basket quilt pattern is one that I've seen quite a few times.
> I started with that pattern, sized it to fit our small square (3.25×3.25" carving area), and then divided it into smaller three-corner chips (triangles). The dots indicate the very bottom of the chip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below are a four quilt squares to help you get started. You can adapt and divide the shapes to see what you come up with. When developing a pattern for the large square (5.25×5.25 carving area) you can use four quilt squares in the space to make the size of the chips more manageable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marty Leenhouts
> https://www.mychipcarving.com Chip Carving
> 866-444-6996


Marty:
I must be blind or ?? I can't seem to find the grid size you are working with. I work with graph paper or Corel Draw and I need the grid size to make sure the math is working, and also to have the right size chip. I think. Am I missing something?
Phil


----------



## MyChipCarving

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 3: Pattern Development, Part 2*
> 
> I know that drawing and working on patterns is not enjoyable for many chip carvers.
> With that in mind, we will start carving tomorrow.
> 
> I'd still like to encourage many of you to give pattern development a try.
> I'll provide some patterns for you to carve. Adding your patterns to the mix will give our finished project more variety. Also, there's a great sense of satisfaction knowing that the pattern you are carving is one that you came up with on your own.
> 
> Here's an example of one pattern that I'll provide you and what I did to make it chip carveable.
> The grape basket quilt pattern is one that I've seen quite a few times.
> I started with that pattern, sized it to fit our small square (3.25×3.25" carving area), and then divided it into smaller three-corner chips (triangles). The dots indicate the very bottom of the chip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below are a four quilt squares to help you get started. You can adapt and divide the shapes to see what you come up with. When developing a pattern for the large square (5.25×5.25 carving area) you can use four quilt squares in the space to make the size of the chips more manageable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marty Leenhouts
> https://www.mychipcarving.com Chip Carving
> 866-444-6996


Hi Phil,
Start with a 4mm grid when you are first starting out.
I'll demonstrate this in the next lesson, due out any day now.
4mm is a nice size to begin with.

The patterns you see in this lesson are larger than 4mm. I'll be providing these patterns for you so there's no need to draw them yourself.


----------



## philphoto

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 3: Pattern Development, Part 2*
> 
> I know that drawing and working on patterns is not enjoyable for many chip carvers.
> With that in mind, we will start carving tomorrow.
> 
> I'd still like to encourage many of you to give pattern development a try.
> I'll provide some patterns for you to carve. Adding your patterns to the mix will give our finished project more variety. Also, there's a great sense of satisfaction knowing that the pattern you are carving is one that you came up with on your own.
> 
> Here's an example of one pattern that I'll provide you and what I did to make it chip carveable.
> The grape basket quilt pattern is one that I've seen quite a few times.
> I started with that pattern, sized it to fit our small square (3.25×3.25" carving area), and then divided it into smaller three-corner chips (triangles). The dots indicate the very bottom of the chip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below are a four quilt squares to help you get started. You can adapt and divide the shapes to see what you come up with. When developing a pattern for the large square (5.25×5.25 carving area) you can use four quilt squares in the space to make the size of the chips more manageable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marty Leenhouts
> https://www.mychipcarving.com Chip Carving
> 866-444-6996


Thanks, I thought 4mm was the grid size but some of the patterns I was seeing above are 3 squares or more and that is what confused me. Some of the chips in the sample quilt squares are much bigger than 4mm. I actually went to 5mm and that was easier for me.

Glad to know you are providing the patterns.
Phil


----------



## Msan

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 3: Pattern Development, Part 2*
> 
> I know that drawing and working on patterns is not enjoyable for many chip carvers.
> With that in mind, we will start carving tomorrow.
> 
> I'd still like to encourage many of you to give pattern development a try.
> I'll provide some patterns for you to carve. Adding your patterns to the mix will give our finished project more variety. Also, there's a great sense of satisfaction knowing that the pattern you are carving is one that you came up with on your own.
> 
> Here's an example of one pattern that I'll provide you and what I did to make it chip carveable.
> The grape basket quilt pattern is one that I've seen quite a few times.
> I started with that pattern, sized it to fit our small square (3.25×3.25" carving area), and then divided it into smaller three-corner chips (triangles). The dots indicate the very bottom of the chip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below are a four quilt squares to help you get started. You can adapt and divide the shapes to see what you come up with. When developing a pattern for the large square (5.25×5.25 carving area) you can use four quilt squares in the space to make the size of the chips more manageable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marty Leenhouts
> https://www.mychipcarving.com Chip Carving
> 866-444-6996












Here is my first attempt at a pattern. Just squares inside squares.


----------



## MyChipCarving

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 3: Pattern Development, Part 2*
> 
> I know that drawing and working on patterns is not enjoyable for many chip carvers.
> With that in mind, we will start carving tomorrow.
> 
> I'd still like to encourage many of you to give pattern development a try.
> I'll provide some patterns for you to carve. Adding your patterns to the mix will give our finished project more variety. Also, there's a great sense of satisfaction knowing that the pattern you are carving is one that you came up with on your own.
> 
> Here's an example of one pattern that I'll provide you and what I did to make it chip carveable.
> The grape basket quilt pattern is one that I've seen quite a few times.
> I started with that pattern, sized it to fit our small square (3.25×3.25" carving area), and then divided it into smaller three-corner chips (triangles). The dots indicate the very bottom of the chip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below are a four quilt squares to help you get started. You can adapt and divide the shapes to see what you come up with. When developing a pattern for the large square (5.25×5.25 carving area) you can use four quilt squares in the space to make the size of the chips more manageable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marty Leenhouts
> https://www.mychipcarving.com Chip Carving
> 866-444-6996


*That pattern will carve very nicely, Merrill!
Well done!*


----------



## Msan

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 3: Pattern Development, Part 2*
> 
> I know that drawing and working on patterns is not enjoyable for many chip carvers.
> With that in mind, we will start carving tomorrow.
> 
> I'd still like to encourage many of you to give pattern development a try.
> I'll provide some patterns for you to carve. Adding your patterns to the mix will give our finished project more variety. Also, there's a great sense of satisfaction knowing that the pattern you are carving is one that you came up with on your own.
> 
> Here's an example of one pattern that I'll provide you and what I did to make it chip carveable.
> The grape basket quilt pattern is one that I've seen quite a few times.
> I started with that pattern, sized it to fit our small square (3.25×3.25" carving area), and then divided it into smaller three-corner chips (triangles). The dots indicate the very bottom of the chip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below are a four quilt squares to help you get started. You can adapt and divide the shapes to see what you come up with. When developing a pattern for the large square (5.25×5.25 carving area) you can use four quilt squares in the space to make the size of the chips more manageable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marty Leenhouts
> https://www.mychipcarving.com Chip Carving
> 866-444-6996


I used Google Sketchup to do the drawing. Then once I get it like I want I export it to photo editing software to get the size i want. In this one I inscribed squares inside squares rotating 90 degrees each time. Then I erase what I don't want. I worry that the triangles are too large for me to carve nicely.


----------



## MyChipCarving

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 3: Pattern Development, Part 2*
> 
> I know that drawing and working on patterns is not enjoyable for many chip carvers.
> With that in mind, we will start carving tomorrow.
> 
> I'd still like to encourage many of you to give pattern development a try.
> I'll provide some patterns for you to carve. Adding your patterns to the mix will give our finished project more variety. Also, there's a great sense of satisfaction knowing that the pattern you are carving is one that you came up with on your own.
> 
> Here's an example of one pattern that I'll provide you and what I did to make it chip carveable.
> The grape basket quilt pattern is one that I've seen quite a few times.
> I started with that pattern, sized it to fit our small square (3.25×3.25" carving area), and then divided it into smaller three-corner chips (triangles). The dots indicate the very bottom of the chip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below are a four quilt squares to help you get started. You can adapt and divide the shapes to see what you come up with. When developing a pattern for the large square (5.25×5.25 carving area) you can use four quilt squares in the space to make the size of the chips more manageable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marty Leenhouts
> https://www.mychipcarving.com Chip Carving
> 866-444-6996


_I worry that the triangles are too large for me to carve nicely._

*If the triangles are too large, subdivide them to make them more manageable. If dividing them in half still leaves them too big, try dividing in thirds or fourths.*


----------



## MyChipCarving

*Lesson 4: Pattern Transfer*

*Lesson 4: Pattern Transfer*

The goal of pattern transfer has got to be to get the pattern on the wood as quickly, easily, and accurately as possible. That should be our goal.

In this video I'll show you three methods for pattern transfer. 
The first two methods work fine and I used them exclusively for many years. But they are slower, more difficult, and not as accurate as the third method - which is using the Pattern Transfer Tool.

I suppose you can tell which method I prefer and use all the time .

Watch this video and see if you agree:

http://www.facebook.com/v/118028304940466

*Next Lesson: Proper Technique*

Marty Leenhouts
My Chip Carving
866-444-6996


----------



## Rustic

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 4: Pattern Transfer*
> 
> *Lesson 4: Pattern Transfer*
> 
> The goal of pattern transfer has got to be to get the pattern on the wood as quickly, easily, and accurately as possible. That should be our goal.
> 
> In this video I'll show you three methods for pattern transfer.
> The first two methods work fine and I used them exclusively for many years. But they are slower, more difficult, and not as accurate as the third method - which is using the Pattern Transfer Tool.
> 
> I suppose you can tell which method I prefer and use all the time .
> 
> Watch this video and see if you agree:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/v/118028304940466
> 
> *Next Lesson: Proper Technique*
> 
> Marty Leenhouts
> My Chip Carving
> 866-444-6996


would an officejet printer work?


----------



## MyChipCarving

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 4: Pattern Transfer*
> 
> *Lesson 4: Pattern Transfer*
> 
> The goal of pattern transfer has got to be to get the pattern on the wood as quickly, easily, and accurately as possible. That should be our goal.
> 
> In this video I'll show you three methods for pattern transfer.
> The first two methods work fine and I used them exclusively for many years. But they are slower, more difficult, and not as accurate as the third method - which is using the Pattern Transfer Tool.
> 
> I suppose you can tell which method I prefer and use all the time .
> 
> Watch this video and see if you agree:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/v/118028304940466
> 
> *Next Lesson: Proper Technique*
> 
> Marty Leenhouts
> My Chip Carving
> 866-444-6996


Sorry to say, but an inkjet printer of any kind will NOT work.
A toner-based image is required when using the Pattern Transfer Tool, which means laser printer or photocopied pattern.
The good news is that my black and white laser printer only cost about $70! (Brother HL-2140)
It beats the snot outta my old ink jet printers!


----------



## BigTiny

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 4: Pattern Transfer*
> 
> *Lesson 4: Pattern Transfer*
> 
> The goal of pattern transfer has got to be to get the pattern on the wood as quickly, easily, and accurately as possible. That should be our goal.
> 
> In this video I'll show you three methods for pattern transfer.
> The first two methods work fine and I used them exclusively for many years. But they are slower, more difficult, and not as accurate as the third method - which is using the Pattern Transfer Tool.
> 
> I suppose you can tell which method I prefer and use all the time .
> 
> Watch this video and see if you agree:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/v/118028304940466
> 
> *Next Lesson: Proper Technique*
> 
> Marty Leenhouts
> My Chip Carving
> 866-444-6996


You could probably use your wife's clothes iron in place of the transfer tool, providing she doesn't catch you. Since all it will contact is the back of the paper, it won't harm the iron.


----------



## MyChipCarving

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 4: Pattern Transfer*
> 
> *Lesson 4: Pattern Transfer*
> 
> The goal of pattern transfer has got to be to get the pattern on the wood as quickly, easily, and accurately as possible. That should be our goal.
> 
> In this video I'll show you three methods for pattern transfer.
> The first two methods work fine and I used them exclusively for many years. But they are slower, more difficult, and not as accurate as the third method - which is using the Pattern Transfer Tool.
> 
> I suppose you can tell which method I prefer and use all the time .
> 
> Watch this video and see if you agree:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/v/118028304940466
> 
> *Next Lesson: Proper Technique*
> 
> Marty Leenhouts
> My Chip Carving
> 866-444-6996


The Pattern Transfer Tool gets much hotter than my wife's iron (which is totally off limits, by the way 
Also, the size of the tip works perfectly on all kinds of carving projects, large and small.
That's been my experience with it. Pretty slick.


----------



## Cubie

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 4: Pattern Transfer*
> 
> *Lesson 4: Pattern Transfer*
> 
> The goal of pattern transfer has got to be to get the pattern on the wood as quickly, easily, and accurately as possible. That should be our goal.
> 
> In this video I'll show you three methods for pattern transfer.
> The first two methods work fine and I used them exclusively for many years. But they are slower, more difficult, and not as accurate as the third method - which is using the Pattern Transfer Tool.
> 
> I suppose you can tell which method I prefer and use all the time .
> 
> Watch this video and see if you agree:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/v/118028304940466
> 
> *Next Lesson: Proper Technique*
> 
> Marty Leenhouts
> My Chip Carving
> 866-444-6996


If you are like me and have an ink jet printer you can use it to copy your pattern. I then go to the local library which has a splendid Xerox printer which makes copies for .10 apiece. I have found that almost all libraries have these printers available.


----------



## gpastor

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 4: Pattern Transfer*
> 
> *Lesson 4: Pattern Transfer*
> 
> The goal of pattern transfer has got to be to get the pattern on the wood as quickly, easily, and accurately as possible. That should be our goal.
> 
> In this video I'll show you three methods for pattern transfer.
> The first two methods work fine and I used them exclusively for many years. But they are slower, more difficult, and not as accurate as the third method - which is using the Pattern Transfer Tool.
> 
> I suppose you can tell which method I prefer and use all the time .
> 
> Watch this video and see if you agree:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/v/118028304940466
> 
> *Next Lesson: Proper Technique*
> 
> Marty Leenhouts
> My Chip Carving
> 866-444-6996


Do you have any videos on carving numbers and letters? I love you web site, a lot of cool lay out tools that could be used in other types of woodworking. That Magnifier Swing-Arm Lamp at $32.95 is a good buy


----------



## MyChipCarving

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 4: Pattern Transfer*
> 
> *Lesson 4: Pattern Transfer*
> 
> The goal of pattern transfer has got to be to get the pattern on the wood as quickly, easily, and accurately as possible. That should be our goal.
> 
> In this video I'll show you three methods for pattern transfer.
> The first two methods work fine and I used them exclusively for many years. But they are slower, more difficult, and not as accurate as the third method - which is using the Pattern Transfer Tool.
> 
> I suppose you can tell which method I prefer and use all the time .
> 
> Watch this video and see if you agree:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/v/118028304940466
> 
> *Next Lesson: Proper Technique*
> 
> Marty Leenhouts
> My Chip Carving
> 866-444-6996


Hi Gpastor,
Yes, I do have a video lesson on carving letters and numbers. This is a much requested lesson.
Adding lettering and numbers to our projects really personalizes it and makes it a true keepsake.
This lesson is one found in the Platinum Member Video Vault, along with many more.
CLICK HERE to sign up and open the Vault!

866-444-6996 if you'd rather sign up on the phone.

Marty


----------



## gpastor

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 4: Pattern Transfer*
> 
> *Lesson 4: Pattern Transfer*
> 
> The goal of pattern transfer has got to be to get the pattern on the wood as quickly, easily, and accurately as possible. That should be our goal.
> 
> In this video I'll show you three methods for pattern transfer.
> The first two methods work fine and I used them exclusively for many years. But they are slower, more difficult, and not as accurate as the third method - which is using the Pattern Transfer Tool.
> 
> I suppose you can tell which method I prefer and use all the time .
> 
> Watch this video and see if you agree:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/v/118028304940466
> 
> *Next Lesson: Proper Technique*
> 
> Marty Leenhouts
> My Chip Carving
> 866-444-6996


Thanks Marty, Willl this type of caving work on hard maple? I woud like to carv the year in the edge (of the top) of a work bench I am building see my blog http://lumberjocks.com/gpastor/blog/21530
Gerry


----------



## MyChipCarving

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 4: Pattern Transfer*
> 
> *Lesson 4: Pattern Transfer*
> 
> The goal of pattern transfer has got to be to get the pattern on the wood as quickly, easily, and accurately as possible. That should be our goal.
> 
> In this video I'll show you three methods for pattern transfer.
> The first two methods work fine and I used them exclusively for many years. But they are slower, more difficult, and not as accurate as the third method - which is using the Pattern Transfer Tool.
> 
> I suppose you can tell which method I prefer and use all the time .
> 
> Watch this video and see if you agree:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/v/118028304940466
> 
> *Next Lesson: Proper Technique*
> 
> Marty Leenhouts
> My Chip Carving
> 866-444-6996


Gerry, 
Carving the year in hard maple is possible, but not with the tools and techniques I'll be showing you in this class. You'd need to use chisels when carving in hard maple.
btw, nice looking workbench.


----------



## rich2008

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 4: Pattern Transfer*
> 
> *Lesson 4: Pattern Transfer*
> 
> The goal of pattern transfer has got to be to get the pattern on the wood as quickly, easily, and accurately as possible. That should be our goal.
> 
> In this video I'll show you three methods for pattern transfer.
> The first two methods work fine and I used them exclusively for many years. But they are slower, more difficult, and not as accurate as the third method - which is using the Pattern Transfer Tool.
> 
> I suppose you can tell which method I prefer and use all the time .
> 
> Watch this video and see if you agree:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/v/118028304940466
> 
> *Next Lesson: Proper Technique*
> 
> Marty Leenhouts
> My Chip Carving
> 866-444-6996


Marty;

I don't know if anyone has addressed this, but are we to put a finish ( shellac/ topcoat) on our squares before we mail them in? I was just wondering if you were going to stain them all to match, or just attach them to the frame board as we send them in.

Thanks..
Rich


----------



## MyChipCarving

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 4: Pattern Transfer*
> 
> *Lesson 4: Pattern Transfer*
> 
> The goal of pattern transfer has got to be to get the pattern on the wood as quickly, easily, and accurately as possible. That should be our goal.
> 
> In this video I'll show you three methods for pattern transfer.
> The first two methods work fine and I used them exclusively for many years. But they are slower, more difficult, and not as accurate as the third method - which is using the Pattern Transfer Tool.
> 
> I suppose you can tell which method I prefer and use all the time .
> 
> Watch this video and see if you agree:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/v/118028304940466
> 
> *Next Lesson: Proper Technique*
> 
> Marty Leenhouts
> My Chip Carving
> 866-444-6996


Hi Rich,
I will be teaching the finishing process in an upcoming lesson here on LJ.
Save any squares you carve and then you can finish them all at the same time when this lesson is posted.
And, yes, you will be finishing them before sending them to me for our project.
And…they won't all be finished the same way. I'll be letting you pick a finishing method that works best for you.
Stay tuned!


----------



## Chipaway

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 4: Pattern Transfer*
> 
> *Lesson 4: Pattern Transfer*
> 
> The goal of pattern transfer has got to be to get the pattern on the wood as quickly, easily, and accurately as possible. That should be our goal.
> 
> In this video I'll show you three methods for pattern transfer.
> The first two methods work fine and I used them exclusively for many years. But they are slower, more difficult, and not as accurate as the third method - which is using the Pattern Transfer Tool.
> 
> I suppose you can tell which method I prefer and use all the time .
> 
> Watch this video and see if you agree:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/v/118028304940466
> 
> *Next Lesson: Proper Technique*
> 
> Marty Leenhouts
> My Chip Carving
> 866-444-6996


The pattern transfer tool is great. ( I bought one from Marty a few weeks ago.) To me, it's much more efficient and accurate than the other methods. I usually do my patterns twice as large as the final item I want to carve, using a fine point rollerball pen. Then I reduce it by 50% when I copy and transfer it. The lines are very fine on the final.

Now if I could just learn to cut on those lines…...


----------



## Cubie

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 4: Pattern Transfer*
> 
> *Lesson 4: Pattern Transfer*
> 
> The goal of pattern transfer has got to be to get the pattern on the wood as quickly, easily, and accurately as possible. That should be our goal.
> 
> In this video I'll show you three methods for pattern transfer.
> The first two methods work fine and I used them exclusively for many years. But they are slower, more difficult, and not as accurate as the third method - which is using the Pattern Transfer Tool.
> 
> I suppose you can tell which method I prefer and use all the time .
> 
> Watch this video and see if you agree:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/v/118028304940466
> 
> *Next Lesson: Proper Technique*
> 
> Marty Leenhouts
> My Chip Carving
> 866-444-6996


Marty,

I'm not sure if the photo will upload as I'm new to photobucket. I am showing the practice carve of the first quarter of my design. The carving is very rough (it is a practice one), but was done mainly to see if the design when carved out would look alright. It's going to take a lot more care than went into the practice, but I think it will work. I've never used my stab knife before and I obviously need some more practice with it before the final. Any way it's been fun so far.

!http://i1216.photobucket.com/albums/dd376/cubered/IMG_0433.jpg


----------



## MsDebbieP

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 4: Pattern Transfer*
> 
> *Lesson 4: Pattern Transfer*
> 
> The goal of pattern transfer has got to be to get the pattern on the wood as quickly, easily, and accurately as possible. That should be our goal.
> 
> In this video I'll show you three methods for pattern transfer.
> The first two methods work fine and I used them exclusively for many years. But they are slower, more difficult, and not as accurate as the third method - which is using the Pattern Transfer Tool.
> 
> I suppose you can tell which method I prefer and use all the time .
> 
> Watch this video and see if you agree:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/v/118028304940466
> 
> *Next Lesson: Proper Technique*
> 
> Marty Leenhouts
> My Chip Carving
> 866-444-6996












(Add an exclamation mark before and after the image address)


----------



## MyChipCarving

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 4: Pattern Transfer*
> 
> *Lesson 4: Pattern Transfer*
> 
> The goal of pattern transfer has got to be to get the pattern on the wood as quickly, easily, and accurately as possible. That should be our goal.
> 
> In this video I'll show you three methods for pattern transfer.
> The first two methods work fine and I used them exclusively for many years. But they are slower, more difficult, and not as accurate as the third method - which is using the Pattern Transfer Tool.
> 
> I suppose you can tell which method I prefer and use all the time .
> 
> Watch this video and see if you agree:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/v/118028304940466
> 
> *Next Lesson: Proper Technique*
> 
> Marty Leenhouts
> My Chip Carving
> 866-444-6996


Very good start, Cubie. You are wise to practice first.
thanks for posting your picture!


----------



## Dez

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 4: Pattern Transfer*
> 
> *Lesson 4: Pattern Transfer*
> 
> The goal of pattern transfer has got to be to get the pattern on the wood as quickly, easily, and accurately as possible. That should be our goal.
> 
> In this video I'll show you three methods for pattern transfer.
> The first two methods work fine and I used them exclusively for many years. But they are slower, more difficult, and not as accurate as the third method - which is using the Pattern Transfer Tool.
> 
> I suppose you can tell which method I prefer and use all the time .
> 
> Watch this video and see if you agree:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/v/118028304940466
> 
> *Next Lesson: Proper Technique*
> 
> Marty Leenhouts
> My Chip Carving
> 866-444-6996


I thank you for all of us, even those that are not taking part in this class! 
I am following along because I really like this stuff and because I don't have the proper (usable) tools and cannot yet afford them. 
My first attempts at wood working were things I carved.
Later attempts occurred after I acquired the power tools!


----------



## MyChipCarving

*Lesson 4: Proper Technique*

*Lesson 4: Proper Technique*

*Needed in this lesson: *chip carving knife, basswood practice board, mechanical pencil, t-square

We've all heard many times that "practice makes perfect". But really this is faulty advice. It's 
not "practice" that makes perfect, but rather, "perfect practice makes perfect".

This is very true when it comes to chip carving. Developing proper technique from the start will 
lead to good results in short order and a lifetime of enjoyable carving.

Bad habits can be hard to break so watch this lesson as many times as needed until you feel comfortable repeating the procedure just like you see demonstrated.

Proper technique will result in consistently angled cuts that meet in the same place at the bottom 
of each chip. You'll see what I mean as you watch Lesson 4: Chip Carving Technique.






*Next lesson: First Quilt Square*

Many more lessons and patterns are available with either a Gold or Platinum Membership.
Membership info - Click HERE
Membership sign-up - Click HERE

Ask if you have any questions.
Until next time…
Marty Leenhouts
My Chip Carving
866-444-6996


----------



## Cubie

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 4: Proper Technique*
> 
> *Lesson 4: Proper Technique*
> 
> *Needed in this lesson: *chip carving knife, basswood practice board, mechanical pencil, t-square
> 
> We've all heard many times that "practice makes perfect". But really this is faulty advice. It's
> not "practice" that makes perfect, but rather, "perfect practice makes perfect".
> 
> This is very true when it comes to chip carving. Developing proper technique from the start will
> lead to good results in short order and a lifetime of enjoyable carving.
> 
> Bad habits can be hard to break so watch this lesson as many times as needed until you feel comfortable repeating the procedure just like you see demonstrated.
> 
> Proper technique will result in consistently angled cuts that meet in the same place at the bottom
> of each chip. You'll see what I mean as you watch Lesson 4: Chip Carving Technique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Next lesson: First Quilt Square*
> 
> Many more lessons and patterns are available with either a Gold or Platinum Membership.
> Membership info - Click HERE
> Membership sign-up - Click HERE
> 
> Ask if you have any questions.
> Until next time…
> Marty Leenhouts
> My Chip Carving
> 866-444-6996


Marty,
It appears to me that the layout is across the grain. What would happen if the layout was with the grain? Would that change the techique at all?


----------



## lightweightladylefty

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 4: Proper Technique*
> 
> *Lesson 4: Proper Technique*
> 
> *Needed in this lesson: *chip carving knife, basswood practice board, mechanical pencil, t-square
> 
> We've all heard many times that "practice makes perfect". But really this is faulty advice. It's
> not "practice" that makes perfect, but rather, "perfect practice makes perfect".
> 
> This is very true when it comes to chip carving. Developing proper technique from the start will
> lead to good results in short order and a lifetime of enjoyable carving.
> 
> Bad habits can be hard to break so watch this lesson as many times as needed until you feel comfortable repeating the procedure just like you see demonstrated.
> 
> Proper technique will result in consistently angled cuts that meet in the same place at the bottom
> of each chip. You'll see what I mean as you watch Lesson 4: Chip Carving Technique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Next lesson: First Quilt Square*
> 
> Many more lessons and patterns are available with either a Gold or Platinum Membership.
> Membership info - Click HERE
> Membership sign-up - Click HERE
> 
> Ask if you have any questions.
> Until next time…
> Marty Leenhouts
> My Chip Carving
> 866-444-6996


Marty,

I'd love to watch the videos but it would take me about 18 hours of download time on my dial-up to get the 9 minutes of video. I asked at the library if there is a way for me to copy it to a CD (off their high-speed) and watch it at home but no one could tell me how. Once I close the internet connection here, I have to start the download again each time I want to watch it.

Well, maybe some day we'll make it into the 21st century! Thank you for your generous teaching gift!

L/W


----------



## donjohn24

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 4: Proper Technique*
> 
> *Lesson 4: Proper Technique*
> 
> *Needed in this lesson: *chip carving knife, basswood practice board, mechanical pencil, t-square
> 
> We've all heard many times that "practice makes perfect". But really this is faulty advice. It's
> not "practice" that makes perfect, but rather, "perfect practice makes perfect".
> 
> This is very true when it comes to chip carving. Developing proper technique from the start will
> lead to good results in short order and a lifetime of enjoyable carving.
> 
> Bad habits can be hard to break so watch this lesson as many times as needed until you feel comfortable repeating the procedure just like you see demonstrated.
> 
> Proper technique will result in consistently angled cuts that meet in the same place at the bottom
> of each chip. You'll see what I mean as you watch Lesson 4: Chip Carving Technique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Next lesson: First Quilt Square*
> 
> Many more lessons and patterns are available with either a Gold or Platinum Membership.
> Membership info - Click HERE
> Membership sign-up - Click HERE
> 
> Ask if you have any questions.
> Until next time…
> Marty Leenhouts
> My Chip Carving
> 866-444-6996


I will probably never do any chip carving, but watched your very clear and instructive video with interest.

My attention was diverted slightly by the fact that the background music was one of my favourite pieces - 'Angels Guard Thee' or 'Berceuse de Jocelyn' by Godard. I particularly like Kenneth McKellar version on 




I must say, this was not the most likely piece to find on a woodworkers' website - thank you.


----------



## helluvawreck

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 4: Proper Technique*
> 
> *Lesson 4: Proper Technique*
> 
> *Needed in this lesson: *chip carving knife, basswood practice board, mechanical pencil, t-square
> 
> We've all heard many times that "practice makes perfect". But really this is faulty advice. It's
> not "practice" that makes perfect, but rather, "perfect practice makes perfect".
> 
> This is very true when it comes to chip carving. Developing proper technique from the start will
> lead to good results in short order and a lifetime of enjoyable carving.
> 
> Bad habits can be hard to break so watch this lesson as many times as needed until you feel comfortable repeating the procedure just like you see demonstrated.
> 
> Proper technique will result in consistently angled cuts that meet in the same place at the bottom
> of each chip. You'll see what I mean as you watch Lesson 4: Chip Carving Technique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Next lesson: First Quilt Square*
> 
> Many more lessons and patterns are available with either a Gold or Platinum Membership.
> Membership info - Click HERE
> Membership sign-up - Click HERE
> 
> Ask if you have any questions.
> Until next time…
> Marty Leenhouts
> My Chip Carving
> 866-444-6996


Marty, that big chip is beautiful. I assume that is exactly three times as big as the chip based on the 4mm squares. Is that correct? That's what it looks like. I assume that we should stick with the 4mm chips until we can make them very well and reasonably fast.

Or should we just venture out into whatever we want to try - rosettes, free form, letters, ect. all at the same time?


----------



## helluvawreck

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 4: Proper Technique*
> 
> *Lesson 4: Proper Technique*
> 
> *Needed in this lesson: *chip carving knife, basswood practice board, mechanical pencil, t-square
> 
> We've all heard many times that "practice makes perfect". But really this is faulty advice. It's
> not "practice" that makes perfect, but rather, "perfect practice makes perfect".
> 
> This is very true when it comes to chip carving. Developing proper technique from the start will
> lead to good results in short order and a lifetime of enjoyable carving.
> 
> Bad habits can be hard to break so watch this lesson as many times as needed until you feel comfortable repeating the procedure just like you see demonstrated.
> 
> Proper technique will result in consistently angled cuts that meet in the same place at the bottom
> of each chip. You'll see what I mean as you watch Lesson 4: Chip Carving Technique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Next lesson: First Quilt Square*
> 
> Many more lessons and patterns are available with either a Gold or Platinum Membership.
> Membership info - Click HERE
> Membership sign-up - Click HERE
> 
> Ask if you have any questions.
> Until next time…
> Marty Leenhouts
> My Chip Carving
> 866-444-6996


BTW, one of the books that I have is Chip Carving with introduction by Barry McKenzie . As you can see on the cover, there are some patterns inside that would make really good quilt squares. There are a lot of other nice projects inside. These are actually a set of coasters that are one of the projects but they are only 1/4" difference in width and height so could be adapted for the quilt squares. I just thought that someone might be interested in getting the book because of the patterns. At only $13.50 I thought that it was well worth it.


----------



## MyChipCarving

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 4: Proper Technique*
> 
> *Lesson 4: Proper Technique*
> 
> *Needed in this lesson: *chip carving knife, basswood practice board, mechanical pencil, t-square
> 
> We've all heard many times that "practice makes perfect". But really this is faulty advice. It's
> not "practice" that makes perfect, but rather, "perfect practice makes perfect".
> 
> This is very true when it comes to chip carving. Developing proper technique from the start will
> lead to good results in short order and a lifetime of enjoyable carving.
> 
> Bad habits can be hard to break so watch this lesson as many times as needed until you feel comfortable repeating the procedure just like you see demonstrated.
> 
> Proper technique will result in consistently angled cuts that meet in the same place at the bottom
> of each chip. You'll see what I mean as you watch Lesson 4: Chip Carving Technique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Next lesson: First Quilt Square*
> 
> Many more lessons and patterns are available with either a Gold or Platinum Membership.
> Membership info - Click HERE
> Membership sign-up - Click HERE
> 
> Ask if you have any questions.
> Until next time…
> Marty Leenhouts
> My Chip Carving
> 866-444-6996


helluvawreck asks - "Marty, that big chip is beautiful. I assume that is exactly three times as big as the chip based on the 4mm squares. Is that correct?"

*The big chip shown in the video is 10mm high x 20mm wide. As you get further along in your chip carving you'll see the beauty when large chips are combined with smaller chips to create visual variety in the pattern.*

"I assume that we should stick with the 4mm chips until we can make them very well and reasonably fast.
Or should we just venture out into whatever we want to try - rosettes, free form, letters, ect. all at the same time?"*
My recommendation is to start with 4mm chips as they are manageable and they are a nice size to build confidence and develop proper technique. When the 4mm chips start turning out well, then you can increase the size of three corner chips.
Following the lessons in the Gold and Platinum Membership area will move you ahead in proper sequence.*


----------



## ed1175

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 4: Proper Technique*
> 
> *Lesson 4: Proper Technique*
> 
> *Needed in this lesson: *chip carving knife, basswood practice board, mechanical pencil, t-square
> 
> We've all heard many times that "practice makes perfect". But really this is faulty advice. It's
> not "practice" that makes perfect, but rather, "perfect practice makes perfect".
> 
> This is very true when it comes to chip carving. Developing proper technique from the start will
> lead to good results in short order and a lifetime of enjoyable carving.
> 
> Bad habits can be hard to break so watch this lesson as many times as needed until you feel comfortable repeating the procedure just like you see demonstrated.
> 
> Proper technique will result in consistently angled cuts that meet in the same place at the bottom
> of each chip. You'll see what I mean as you watch Lesson 4: Chip Carving Technique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Next lesson: First Quilt Square*
> 
> Many more lessons and patterns are available with either a Gold or Platinum Membership.
> Membership info - Click HERE
> Membership sign-up - Click HERE
> 
> Ask if you have any questions.
> Until next time…
> Marty Leenhouts
> My Chip Carving
> 866-444-6996


I really like the 3 chip cuts all in the first position. More consistency!

Thanks

Ed


----------



## Gerry0

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 4: Proper Technique*
> 
> *Lesson 4: Proper Technique*
> 
> *Needed in this lesson: *chip carving knife, basswood practice board, mechanical pencil, t-square
> 
> We've all heard many times that "practice makes perfect". But really this is faulty advice. It's
> not "practice" that makes perfect, but rather, "perfect practice makes perfect".
> 
> This is very true when it comes to chip carving. Developing proper technique from the start will
> lead to good results in short order and a lifetime of enjoyable carving.
> 
> Bad habits can be hard to break so watch this lesson as many times as needed until you feel comfortable repeating the procedure just like you see demonstrated.
> 
> Proper technique will result in consistently angled cuts that meet in the same place at the bottom
> of each chip. You'll see what I mean as you watch Lesson 4: Chip Carving Technique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Next lesson: First Quilt Square*
> 
> Many more lessons and patterns are available with either a Gold or Platinum Membership.
> Membership info - Click HERE
> Membership sign-up - Click HERE
> 
> Ask if you have any questions.
> Until next time…
> Marty Leenhouts
> My Chip Carving
> 866-444-6996


Marty
In this video shows only one position for the knive. I saw a video from your site named proper technique also and numbered 101, and in that video the man teaching the technique uses 2 hand positions. Can you explain the difference please?
Gerardo


----------



## CoolDavion

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 4: Proper Technique*
> 
> *Lesson 4: Proper Technique*
> 
> *Needed in this lesson: *chip carving knife, basswood practice board, mechanical pencil, t-square
> 
> We've all heard many times that "practice makes perfect". But really this is faulty advice. It's
> not "practice" that makes perfect, but rather, "perfect practice makes perfect".
> 
> This is very true when it comes to chip carving. Developing proper technique from the start will
> lead to good results in short order and a lifetime of enjoyable carving.
> 
> Bad habits can be hard to break so watch this lesson as many times as needed until you feel comfortable repeating the procedure just like you see demonstrated.
> 
> Proper technique will result in consistently angled cuts that meet in the same place at the bottom
> of each chip. You'll see what I mean as you watch Lesson 4: Chip Carving Technique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Next lesson: First Quilt Square*
> 
> Many more lessons and patterns are available with either a Gold or Platinum Membership.
> Membership info - Click HERE
> Membership sign-up - Click HERE
> 
> Ask if you have any questions.
> Until next time…
> Marty Leenhouts
> My Chip Carving
> 866-444-6996


My high school band director would say "practice makes permeant" but "perfect practice makes perfect"


----------



## MyChipCarving

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 4: Proper Technique*
> 
> *Lesson 4: Proper Technique*
> 
> *Needed in this lesson: *chip carving knife, basswood practice board, mechanical pencil, t-square
> 
> We've all heard many times that "practice makes perfect". But really this is faulty advice. It's
> not "practice" that makes perfect, but rather, "perfect practice makes perfect".
> 
> This is very true when it comes to chip carving. Developing proper technique from the start will
> lead to good results in short order and a lifetime of enjoyable carving.
> 
> Bad habits can be hard to break so watch this lesson as many times as needed until you feel comfortable repeating the procedure just like you see demonstrated.
> 
> Proper technique will result in consistently angled cuts that meet in the same place at the bottom
> of each chip. You'll see what I mean as you watch Lesson 4: Chip Carving Technique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Next lesson: First Quilt Square*
> 
> Many more lessons and patterns are available with either a Gold or Platinum Membership.
> Membership info - Click HERE
> Membership sign-up - Click HERE
> 
> Ask if you have any questions.
> Until next time…
> Marty Leenhouts
> My Chip Carving
> 866-444-6996


Gerardo asks:
Marty
In this video shows only one position for the knive. I saw a video from your site named proper technique also and numbered 101, and in that video the man teaching the technique uses 2 hand positions. Can you explain the difference please?

*Since I released Lesson 101: Proper Technique, I've found that teaching beginning chip carvers to use the same grip of the knife for all three cuts on the three corner chip produces better results in less time. It is just a lot easier to understand and as Ed has said, "Produces more consistency".

Recently I released Lesson 141: Three corner chips, Another method. This new lesson demonstrates one grip for three corner chips just like I've shown you in this LJ lesson.

Lesson 141 is a Platinum Member video is you would like to watch it now.*


----------



## MyChipCarving

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 4: Proper Technique*
> 
> *Lesson 4: Proper Technique*
> 
> *Needed in this lesson: *chip carving knife, basswood practice board, mechanical pencil, t-square
> 
> We've all heard many times that "practice makes perfect". But really this is faulty advice. It's
> not "practice" that makes perfect, but rather, "perfect practice makes perfect".
> 
> This is very true when it comes to chip carving. Developing proper technique from the start will
> lead to good results in short order and a lifetime of enjoyable carving.
> 
> Bad habits can be hard to break so watch this lesson as many times as needed until you feel comfortable repeating the procedure just like you see demonstrated.
> 
> Proper technique will result in consistently angled cuts that meet in the same place at the bottom
> of each chip. You'll see what I mean as you watch Lesson 4: Chip Carving Technique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Next lesson: First Quilt Square*
> 
> Many more lessons and patterns are available with either a Gold or Platinum Membership.
> Membership info - Click HERE
> Membership sign-up - Click HERE
> 
> Ask if you have any questions.
> Until next time…
> Marty Leenhouts
> My Chip Carving
> 866-444-6996


Cubie asks,
Marty,
It appears to me that the layout is across the grain. What would happen if the layout was with the grain? Would that change the techique at all?

*The only thing that would change if this was positioned with the grain would be that one cut would be with the grain. Just make sure your with the grain cut is NOT your last cut. If the with the grain cut is last, it can tend to run with the grain ahead of your knife creating a ragged edge rather than a clean, crisp cut.
*


----------



## MyChipCarving

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 4: Proper Technique*
> 
> *Lesson 4: Proper Technique*
> 
> *Needed in this lesson: *chip carving knife, basswood practice board, mechanical pencil, t-square
> 
> We've all heard many times that "practice makes perfect". But really this is faulty advice. It's
> not "practice" that makes perfect, but rather, "perfect practice makes perfect".
> 
> This is very true when it comes to chip carving. Developing proper technique from the start will
> lead to good results in short order and a lifetime of enjoyable carving.
> 
> Bad habits can be hard to break so watch this lesson as many times as needed until you feel comfortable repeating the procedure just like you see demonstrated.
> 
> Proper technique will result in consistently angled cuts that meet in the same place at the bottom
> of each chip. You'll see what I mean as you watch Lesson 4: Chip Carving Technique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Next lesson: First Quilt Square*
> 
> Many more lessons and patterns are available with either a Gold or Platinum Membership.
> Membership info - Click HERE
> Membership sign-up - Click HERE
> 
> Ask if you have any questions.
> Until next time…
> Marty Leenhouts
> My Chip Carving
> 866-444-6996


Don says, 
My attention was diverted slightly by the fact that the background music was one of my favourite pieces - 'Angels Guard Thee' or 'Berceuse de Jocelyn' by Godard. I particularly like Kenneth McKellar version on 




I must say, this was not the most likely piece to find on a woodworkers' website - thank you.

*How nice to know that the background music I randomly selected is one of your favorite pieces!
I like that!*


----------



## Cubie

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 4: Proper Technique*
> 
> *Lesson 4: Proper Technique*
> 
> *Needed in this lesson: *chip carving knife, basswood practice board, mechanical pencil, t-square
> 
> We've all heard many times that "practice makes perfect". But really this is faulty advice. It's
> not "practice" that makes perfect, but rather, "perfect practice makes perfect".
> 
> This is very true when it comes to chip carving. Developing proper technique from the start will
> lead to good results in short order and a lifetime of enjoyable carving.
> 
> Bad habits can be hard to break so watch this lesson as many times as needed until you feel comfortable repeating the procedure just like you see demonstrated.
> 
> Proper technique will result in consistently angled cuts that meet in the same place at the bottom
> of each chip. You'll see what I mean as you watch Lesson 4: Chip Carving Technique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Next lesson: First Quilt Square*
> 
> Many more lessons and patterns are available with either a Gold or Platinum Membership.
> Membership info - Click HERE
> Membership sign-up - Click HERE
> 
> Ask if you have any questions.
> Until next time…
> Marty Leenhouts
> My Chip Carving
> 866-444-6996


Marty, thanks for that answer. i've been trying to remember when one should cut with the grain and again you've straightened me out. BTW I think the new video is outstanding, it better illustrates the whole process. Outstanding!


----------



## superdav721

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 4: Proper Technique*
> 
> *Lesson 4: Proper Technique*
> 
> *Needed in this lesson: *chip carving knife, basswood practice board, mechanical pencil, t-square
> 
> We've all heard many times that "practice makes perfect". But really this is faulty advice. It's
> not "practice" that makes perfect, but rather, "perfect practice makes perfect".
> 
> This is very true when it comes to chip carving. Developing proper technique from the start will
> lead to good results in short order and a lifetime of enjoyable carving.
> 
> Bad habits can be hard to break so watch this lesson as many times as needed until you feel comfortable repeating the procedure just like you see demonstrated.
> 
> Proper technique will result in consistently angled cuts that meet in the same place at the bottom
> of each chip. You'll see what I mean as you watch Lesson 4: Chip Carving Technique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Next lesson: First Quilt Square*
> 
> Many more lessons and patterns are available with either a Gold or Platinum Membership.
> Membership info - Click HERE
> Membership sign-up - Click HERE
> 
> Ask if you have any questions.
> Until next time…
> Marty Leenhouts
> My Chip Carving
> 866-444-6996


Very informative. Thanks Marty!


----------



## rich2008

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 4: Proper Technique*
> 
> *Lesson 4: Proper Technique*
> 
> *Needed in this lesson: *chip carving knife, basswood practice board, mechanical pencil, t-square
> 
> We've all heard many times that "practice makes perfect". But really this is faulty advice. It's
> not "practice" that makes perfect, but rather, "perfect practice makes perfect".
> 
> This is very true when it comes to chip carving. Developing proper technique from the start will
> lead to good results in short order and a lifetime of enjoyable carving.
> 
> Bad habits can be hard to break so watch this lesson as many times as needed until you feel comfortable repeating the procedure just like you see demonstrated.
> 
> Proper technique will result in consistently angled cuts that meet in the same place at the bottom
> of each chip. You'll see what I mean as you watch Lesson 4: Chip Carving Technique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Next lesson: First Quilt Square*
> 
> Many more lessons and patterns are available with either a Gold or Platinum Membership.
> Membership info - Click HERE
> Membership sign-up - Click HERE
> 
> Ask if you have any questions.
> Until next time…
> Marty Leenhouts
> My Chip Carving
> 866-444-6996


Marty;

I have one carving done now, and am working on my pattern for the 2nd. I carved it in 3/8 X 3 3/4 X 3 3/4 square bass wood. Your idea of checking with "quilting patterns" on Google, going to line drawings, is really the cat's meow here for coming up with different designs. I think if we all come up with a variety of cuts, it will be an interesting quilt board. We shall see, huh!

Rich

PS. About your line of chip carving knives? When will we be able to see them? Getting closer?

Thanks


----------



## Msan

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 4: Proper Technique*
> 
> *Lesson 4: Proper Technique*
> 
> *Needed in this lesson: *chip carving knife, basswood practice board, mechanical pencil, t-square
> 
> We've all heard many times that "practice makes perfect". But really this is faulty advice. It's
> not "practice" that makes perfect, but rather, "perfect practice makes perfect".
> 
> This is very true when it comes to chip carving. Developing proper technique from the start will
> lead to good results in short order and a lifetime of enjoyable carving.
> 
> Bad habits can be hard to break so watch this lesson as many times as needed until you feel comfortable repeating the procedure just like you see demonstrated.
> 
> Proper technique will result in consistently angled cuts that meet in the same place at the bottom
> of each chip. You'll see what I mean as you watch Lesson 4: Chip Carving Technique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Next lesson: First Quilt Square*
> 
> Many more lessons and patterns are available with either a Gold or Platinum Membership.
> Membership info - Click HERE
> Membership sign-up - Click HERE
> 
> Ask if you have any questions.
> Until next time…
> Marty Leenhouts
> My Chip Carving
> 866-444-6996


You do make it look simple. I continue to cut to deep and my cuts are not getting cleaner. l keep blaming a dull knife, but I've sharpened it like you show several time. I'll keep at it; maybe I can take a closeup and post it. I'm sure you can see what it is I do wrong.

Thanks,


----------



## MyChipCarving

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 4: Proper Technique*
> 
> *Lesson 4: Proper Technique*
> 
> *Needed in this lesson: *chip carving knife, basswood practice board, mechanical pencil, t-square
> 
> We've all heard many times that "practice makes perfect". But really this is faulty advice. It's
> not "practice" that makes perfect, but rather, "perfect practice makes perfect".
> 
> This is very true when it comes to chip carving. Developing proper technique from the start will
> lead to good results in short order and a lifetime of enjoyable carving.
> 
> Bad habits can be hard to break so watch this lesson as many times as needed until you feel comfortable repeating the procedure just like you see demonstrated.
> 
> Proper technique will result in consistently angled cuts that meet in the same place at the bottom
> of each chip. You'll see what I mean as you watch Lesson 4: Chip Carving Technique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Next lesson: First Quilt Square*
> 
> Many more lessons and patterns are available with either a Gold or Platinum Membership.
> Membership info - Click HERE
> Membership sign-up - Click HERE
> 
> Ask if you have any questions.
> Until next time…
> Marty Leenhouts
> My Chip Carving
> 866-444-6996


Rich asks:
PS. About your line of chip carving knives? When will we be able to see them? Getting closer?

*Yes, the My Chip Carving line of knives is getting closer. I am waiting for the third sample set of knives to arrive. Hopefully these will be perfect and then I'll give the okay to start production on the first run.
Optimistically, 3 months and I'll have them ready to distribute. 
Thanks for asking!*


----------



## MyChipCarving

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 4: Proper Technique*
> 
> *Lesson 4: Proper Technique*
> 
> *Needed in this lesson: *chip carving knife, basswood practice board, mechanical pencil, t-square
> 
> We've all heard many times that "practice makes perfect". But really this is faulty advice. It's
> not "practice" that makes perfect, but rather, "perfect practice makes perfect".
> 
> This is very true when it comes to chip carving. Developing proper technique from the start will
> lead to good results in short order and a lifetime of enjoyable carving.
> 
> Bad habits can be hard to break so watch this lesson as many times as needed until you feel comfortable repeating the procedure just like you see demonstrated.
> 
> Proper technique will result in consistently angled cuts that meet in the same place at the bottom
> of each chip. You'll see what I mean as you watch Lesson 4: Chip Carving Technique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Next lesson: First Quilt Square*
> 
> Many more lessons and patterns are available with either a Gold or Platinum Membership.
> Membership info - Click HERE
> Membership sign-up - Click HERE
> 
> Ask if you have any questions.
> Until next time…
> Marty Leenhouts
> My Chip Carving
> 866-444-6996


Merrill,
You do make it look simple. I continue to cut to deep and my cuts are not getting cleaner. l keep blaming a dull knife, but I've sharpened it like you show several time. I'll keep at it; maybe I can take a closeup and post it. I'm sure you can see what it is I do wrong.
*
If you have Skype and a webcam, I'll be glad to watch your technique and give you instant feedback.
Skype: My Chip Carving
Otherwise a closeup pic or two or three will be fine.*


----------



## DavidBass

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 4: Proper Technique*
> 
> *Lesson 4: Proper Technique*
> 
> *Needed in this lesson: *chip carving knife, basswood practice board, mechanical pencil, t-square
> 
> We've all heard many times that "practice makes perfect". But really this is faulty advice. It's
> not "practice" that makes perfect, but rather, "perfect practice makes perfect".
> 
> This is very true when it comes to chip carving. Developing proper technique from the start will
> lead to good results in short order and a lifetime of enjoyable carving.
> 
> Bad habits can be hard to break so watch this lesson as many times as needed until you feel comfortable repeating the procedure just like you see demonstrated.
> 
> Proper technique will result in consistently angled cuts that meet in the same place at the bottom
> of each chip. You'll see what I mean as you watch Lesson 4: Chip Carving Technique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Next lesson: First Quilt Square*
> 
> Many more lessons and patterns are available with either a Gold or Platinum Membership.
> Membership info - Click HERE
> Membership sign-up - Click HERE
> 
> Ask if you have any questions.
> Until next time…
> Marty Leenhouts
> My Chip Carving
> 866-444-6996


Oh sure, if I would have known you were coming out with your own line of knives I would have waited. Oh well, You can never have too many…LOL!!!


----------



## Msan

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 4: Proper Technique*
> 
> *Lesson 4: Proper Technique*
> 
> *Needed in this lesson: *chip carving knife, basswood practice board, mechanical pencil, t-square
> 
> We've all heard many times that "practice makes perfect". But really this is faulty advice. It's
> not "practice" that makes perfect, but rather, "perfect practice makes perfect".
> 
> This is very true when it comes to chip carving. Developing proper technique from the start will
> lead to good results in short order and a lifetime of enjoyable carving.
> 
> Bad habits can be hard to break so watch this lesson as many times as needed until you feel comfortable repeating the procedure just like you see demonstrated.
> 
> Proper technique will result in consistently angled cuts that meet in the same place at the bottom
> of each chip. You'll see what I mean as you watch Lesson 4: Chip Carving Technique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Next lesson: First Quilt Square*
> 
> Many more lessons and patterns are available with either a Gold or Platinum Membership.
> Membership info - Click HERE
> Membership sign-up - Click HERE
> 
> Ask if you have any questions.
> Until next time…
> Marty Leenhouts
> My Chip Carving
> 866-444-6996


Marty, I do have Skype or should I say my wife has it. I've never used but perhaps its time to learn. I use a satellite to connect to the internet and some times it does not always recombine voice data in a way that makes sense. I'll do some practicing on a practice board and if my problems continue, I'll give skype a try. Can I do the same with sharpening? Thanks


----------



## MyChipCarving

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 4: Proper Technique*
> 
> *Lesson 4: Proper Technique*
> 
> *Needed in this lesson: *chip carving knife, basswood practice board, mechanical pencil, t-square
> 
> We've all heard many times that "practice makes perfect". But really this is faulty advice. It's
> not "practice" that makes perfect, but rather, "perfect practice makes perfect".
> 
> This is very true when it comes to chip carving. Developing proper technique from the start will
> lead to good results in short order and a lifetime of enjoyable carving.
> 
> Bad habits can be hard to break so watch this lesson as many times as needed until you feel comfortable repeating the procedure just like you see demonstrated.
> 
> Proper technique will result in consistently angled cuts that meet in the same place at the bottom
> of each chip. You'll see what I mean as you watch Lesson 4: Chip Carving Technique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Next lesson: First Quilt Square*
> 
> Many more lessons and patterns are available with either a Gold or Platinum Membership.
> Membership info - Click HERE
> Membership sign-up - Click HERE
> 
> Ask if you have any questions.
> Until next time…
> Marty Leenhouts
> My Chip Carving
> 866-444-6996


Merrill asks:
I'll do some practicing on a practice board and if my problems continue, I'll give skype a try. Can I do the same with sharpening?

*Yes, I'd be glad to look at your sharpening technique too is you'd like to try Skype. Having a sharp knife is very important when it comes to enjoyable, quality chip carving.*


----------



## MyChipCarving

*Lesson 5: Chip Carving Square #1*

*Lesson 5: Chip Carving Square #1*
In this lesson you will apply what you learned in Lesson 4. 
This first quilt square is made up entirely of three corner chips.

*Here's the pattern:*









Right-click on the image and select "Save Image As" and save it to your hard drive.
I hope the pattern size will remain the same so you can transfer it directly to your square.
If you need to resize the image, this can be done with a photo editor or in Word after inserting the picture.

Practicing first on a practice board is a good idea. If you mess up when carving your square, you can flip it over and carve the back side. That way, only the good side will show. 

*Enjoy this lesson!*






*Next lesson: *Chip Carving Squares 2-3.


----------



## Cubie

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 5: Chip Carving Square #1*
> 
> *Lesson 5: Chip Carving Square #1*
> In this lesson you will apply what you learned in Lesson 4.
> This first quilt square is made up entirely of three corner chips.
> 
> *Here's the pattern:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right-click on the image and select "Save Image As" and save it to your hard drive.
> I hope the pattern size will remain the same so you can transfer it directly to your square.
> If you need to resize the image, this can be done with a photo editor or in Word after inserting the picture.
> 
> Practicing first on a practice board is a good idea. If you mess up when carving your square, you can flip it over and carve the back side. That way, only the good side will show.
> 
> *Enjoy this lesson!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Next lesson: *Chip Carving Squares 2-3.


Beautiful and fairly simple pattern. The video showing how to carve the pattern is outstanding as well. Good job, Marty


----------



## MyChipCarving

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 5: Chip Carving Square #1*
> 
> *Lesson 5: Chip Carving Square #1*
> In this lesson you will apply what you learned in Lesson 4.
> This first quilt square is made up entirely of three corner chips.
> 
> *Here's the pattern:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right-click on the image and select "Save Image As" and save it to your hard drive.
> I hope the pattern size will remain the same so you can transfer it directly to your square.
> If you need to resize the image, this can be done with a photo editor or in Word after inserting the picture.
> 
> Practicing first on a practice board is a good idea. If you mess up when carving your square, you can flip it over and carve the back side. That way, only the good side will show.
> 
> *Enjoy this lesson!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Next lesson: *Chip Carving Squares 2-3.


Thanks, Cubie. 
We'll start easy and take it step-by-step. Or should I say, chip-by-chip!


----------



## mommawoodchuck

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 5: Chip Carving Square #1*
> 
> *Lesson 5: Chip Carving Square #1*
> In this lesson you will apply what you learned in Lesson 4.
> This first quilt square is made up entirely of three corner chips.
> 
> *Here's the pattern:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right-click on the image and select "Save Image As" and save it to your hard drive.
> I hope the pattern size will remain the same so you can transfer it directly to your square.
> If you need to resize the image, this can be done with a photo editor or in Word after inserting the picture.
> 
> Practicing first on a practice board is a good idea. If you mess up when carving your square, you can flip it over and carve the back side. That way, only the good side will show.
> 
> *Enjoy this lesson!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Next lesson: *Chip Carving Squares 2-3.


Great job. Nice pattern and knife.


----------



## Rustic

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 5: Chip Carving Square #1*
> 
> *Lesson 5: Chip Carving Square #1*
> In this lesson you will apply what you learned in Lesson 4.
> This first quilt square is made up entirely of three corner chips.
> 
> *Here's the pattern:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right-click on the image and select "Save Image As" and save it to your hard drive.
> I hope the pattern size will remain the same so you can transfer it directly to your square.
> If you need to resize the image, this can be done with a photo editor or in Word after inserting the picture.
> 
> Practicing first on a practice board is a good idea. If you mess up when carving your square, you can flip it over and carve the back side. That way, only the good side will show.
> 
> *Enjoy this lesson!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Next lesson: *Chip Carving Squares 2-3.


Thanks this pattern will help me


----------



## superdav721

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 5: Chip Carving Square #1*
> 
> *Lesson 5: Chip Carving Square #1*
> In this lesson you will apply what you learned in Lesson 4.
> This first quilt square is made up entirely of three corner chips.
> 
> *Here's the pattern:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right-click on the image and select "Save Image As" and save it to your hard drive.
> I hope the pattern size will remain the same so you can transfer it directly to your square.
> If you need to resize the image, this can be done with a photo editor or in Word after inserting the picture.
> 
> Practicing first on a practice board is a good idea. If you mess up when carving your square, you can flip it over and carve the back side. That way, only the good side will show.
> 
> *Enjoy this lesson!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Next lesson: *Chip Carving Squares 2-3.


thanks dude. Great vid. Do you have the specs on the new knife and will it have a stabbing companion?


----------



## MyChipCarving

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 5: Chip Carving Square #1*
> 
> *Lesson 5: Chip Carving Square #1*
> In this lesson you will apply what you learned in Lesson 4.
> This first quilt square is made up entirely of three corner chips.
> 
> *Here's the pattern:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right-click on the image and select "Save Image As" and save it to your hard drive.
> I hope the pattern size will remain the same so you can transfer it directly to your square.
> If you need to resize the image, this can be done with a photo editor or in Word after inserting the picture.
> 
> Practicing first on a practice board is a good idea. If you mess up when carving your square, you can flip it over and carve the back side. That way, only the good side will show.
> 
> *Enjoy this lesson!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Next lesson: *Chip Carving Squares 2-3.


thanks dude. Great vid. Do you have the specs on the new knife and will it have a stabbing companion?

*You are very welcome, Dave. The My Chip Carving Knives will consist of three knives - Standard Cutting (shown in this video), Modified Knife (for curves, lettering, detail), and Stab Knife. Both cutting and modified have the registry mark for your thumb to fit in. All knives have a full length blade that runs the entire length of the knife. This is a HUGE improvement to knives currently available. Thin steel on cutting knives, all pre-sharpened, and guaranteed. A basswood storage box that can be custom carved will also be available. Sweet!*


----------



## Kentuk55

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 5: Chip Carving Square #1*
> 
> *Lesson 5: Chip Carving Square #1*
> In this lesson you will apply what you learned in Lesson 4.
> This first quilt square is made up entirely of three corner chips.
> 
> *Here's the pattern:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right-click on the image and select "Save Image As" and save it to your hard drive.
> I hope the pattern size will remain the same so you can transfer it directly to your square.
> If you need to resize the image, this can be done with a photo editor or in Word after inserting the picture.
> 
> Practicing first on a practice board is a good idea. If you mess up when carving your square, you can flip it over and carve the back side. That way, only the good side will show.
> 
> *Enjoy this lesson!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Next lesson: *Chip Carving Squares 2-3.


I have been experiencing problems with my internet connection, along with Internet Explorer, and Google Chrome. Right now I only see one pattern here, instead of 4. I am on Google Chrome right now. I will go here through Explorer, and see what happens


----------



## MyChipCarving

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 5: Chip Carving Square #1*
> 
> *Lesson 5: Chip Carving Square #1*
> In this lesson you will apply what you learned in Lesson 4.
> This first quilt square is made up entirely of three corner chips.
> 
> *Here's the pattern:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right-click on the image and select "Save Image As" and save it to your hard drive.
> I hope the pattern size will remain the same so you can transfer it directly to your square.
> If you need to resize the image, this can be done with a photo editor or in Word after inserting the picture.
> 
> Practicing first on a practice board is a good idea. If you mess up when carving your square, you can flip it over and carve the back side. That way, only the good side will show.
> 
> *Enjoy this lesson!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Next lesson: *Chip Carving Squares 2-3.


Right now I only see one pattern here, instead of 4

*Hey Roger, 
I've only posted one pattern with this lesson, not four. Coming up I will be posting more patterns for everyone to try. Keep making chips!*


----------



## Kentuk55

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 5: Chip Carving Square #1*
> 
> *Lesson 5: Chip Carving Square #1*
> In this lesson you will apply what you learned in Lesson 4.
> This first quilt square is made up entirely of three corner chips.
> 
> *Here's the pattern:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right-click on the image and select "Save Image As" and save it to your hard drive.
> I hope the pattern size will remain the same so you can transfer it directly to your square.
> If you need to resize the image, this can be done with a photo editor or in Word after inserting the picture.
> 
> Practicing first on a practice board is a good idea. If you mess up when carving your square, you can flip it over and carve the back side. That way, only the good side will show.
> 
> *Enjoy this lesson!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Next lesson: *Chip Carving Squares 2-3.


Ok, Marty. Thnx…. I am on IE now, and I see it's only showing one here also…. my misunderstanding. sorry


----------



## DavidBass

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 5: Chip Carving Square #1*
> 
> *Lesson 5: Chip Carving Square #1*
> In this lesson you will apply what you learned in Lesson 4.
> This first quilt square is made up entirely of three corner chips.
> 
> *Here's the pattern:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right-click on the image and select "Save Image As" and save it to your hard drive.
> I hope the pattern size will remain the same so you can transfer it directly to your square.
> If you need to resize the image, this can be done with a photo editor or in Word after inserting the picture.
> 
> Practicing first on a practice board is a good idea. If you mess up when carving your square, you can flip it over and carve the back side. That way, only the good side will show.
> 
> *Enjoy this lesson!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Next lesson: *Chip Carving Squares 2-3.


I don't know if this will help anyone, but when it comes to the small back-to-back chips I have been using the modified knife. It has allowed me a little more control and I don't go to deep with it like I do the normal knife.

David


----------



## stefang

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 5: Chip Carving Square #1*
> 
> *Lesson 5: Chip Carving Square #1*
> In this lesson you will apply what you learned in Lesson 4.
> This first quilt square is made up entirely of three corner chips.
> 
> *Here's the pattern:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right-click on the image and select "Save Image As" and save it to your hard drive.
> I hope the pattern size will remain the same so you can transfer it directly to your square.
> If you need to resize the image, this can be done with a photo editor or in Word after inserting the picture.
> 
> Practicing first on a practice board is a good idea. If you mess up when carving your square, you can flip it over and carve the back side. That way, only the good side will show.
> 
> *Enjoy this lesson!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Next lesson: *Chip Carving Squares 2-3.


Great Marty. I love watching you carve those nice clean cuts.


----------



## Chipaway

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 5: Chip Carving Square #1*
> 
> *Lesson 5: Chip Carving Square #1*
> In this lesson you will apply what you learned in Lesson 4.
> This first quilt square is made up entirely of three corner chips.
> 
> *Here's the pattern:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right-click on the image and select "Save Image As" and save it to your hard drive.
> I hope the pattern size will remain the same so you can transfer it directly to your square.
> If you need to resize the image, this can be done with a photo editor or in Word after inserting the picture.
> 
> Practicing first on a practice board is a good idea. If you mess up when carving your square, you can flip it over and carve the back side. That way, only the good side will show.
> 
> *Enjoy this lesson!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Next lesson: *Chip Carving Squares 2-3.


Marty,
I've been using your modified knife also. Easier to do curves, etc. Also less spliting ahead of the knife on with-grain cuts. I really like it.


----------



## Gerry0

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 5: Chip Carving Square #1*
> 
> *Lesson 5: Chip Carving Square #1*
> In this lesson you will apply what you learned in Lesson 4.
> This first quilt square is made up entirely of three corner chips.
> 
> *Here's the pattern:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right-click on the image and select "Save Image As" and save it to your hard drive.
> I hope the pattern size will remain the same so you can transfer it directly to your square.
> If you need to resize the image, this can be done with a photo editor or in Word after inserting the picture.
> 
> Practicing first on a practice board is a good idea. If you mess up when carving your square, you can flip it over and carve the back side. That way, only the good side will show.
> 
> *Enjoy this lesson!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Next lesson: *Chip Carving Squares 2-3.


Very nice video!!!


----------



## Msan

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 5: Chip Carving Square #1*
> 
> *Lesson 5: Chip Carving Square #1*
> In this lesson you will apply what you learned in Lesson 4.
> This first quilt square is made up entirely of three corner chips.
> 
> *Here's the pattern:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right-click on the image and select "Save Image As" and save it to your hard drive.
> I hope the pattern size will remain the same so you can transfer it directly to your square.
> If you need to resize the image, this can be done with a photo editor or in Word after inserting the picture.
> 
> Practicing first on a practice board is a good idea. If you mess up when carving your square, you can flip it over and carve the back side. That way, only the good side will show.
> 
> *Enjoy this lesson!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Next lesson: *Chip Carving Squares 2-3.


the correct size is ?


----------



## MyChipCarving

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 5: Chip Carving Square #1*
> 
> *Lesson 5: Chip Carving Square #1*
> In this lesson you will apply what you learned in Lesson 4.
> This first quilt square is made up entirely of three corner chips.
> 
> *Here's the pattern:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right-click on the image and select "Save Image As" and save it to your hard drive.
> I hope the pattern size will remain the same so you can transfer it directly to your square.
> If you need to resize the image, this can be done with a photo editor or in Word after inserting the picture.
> 
> Practicing first on a practice board is a good idea. If you mess up when carving your square, you can flip it over and carve the back side. That way, only the good side will show.
> 
> *Enjoy this lesson!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Next lesson: *Chip Carving Squares 2-3.


Merrill - the correct size is ?

*I'll take a stab at your question not knowing exactly what size you are wondering about.
The two block sizes we are working with is 3-3/4×3-3/4 and 5-3/4×5-3/4.
The pattern in this lesson is sized to fit the 3-3/4 square block.
*


----------



## helluvawreck

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 5: Chip Carving Square #1*
> 
> *Lesson 5: Chip Carving Square #1*
> In this lesson you will apply what you learned in Lesson 4.
> This first quilt square is made up entirely of three corner chips.
> 
> *Here's the pattern:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right-click on the image and select "Save Image As" and save it to your hard drive.
> I hope the pattern size will remain the same so you can transfer it directly to your square.
> If you need to resize the image, this can be done with a photo editor or in Word after inserting the picture.
> 
> Practicing first on a practice board is a good idea. If you mess up when carving your square, you can flip it over and carve the back side. That way, only the good side will show.
> 
> *Enjoy this lesson!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Next lesson: *Chip Carving Squares 2-3.


*Marty*, the way that I read your pattern is that it is to be placed in in the four individual squares (three of which are empty). In other words your pattern is to be repeated four times in the 5-3/4 square. Am I reading this correctly? The reason I'm thinking this is your image is is approximately 5-3/4 when it is sized to where the chips are the size of chips based on 4mm squares.


----------



## MyChipCarving

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 5: Chip Carving Square #1*
> 
> *Lesson 5: Chip Carving Square #1*
> In this lesson you will apply what you learned in Lesson 4.
> This first quilt square is made up entirely of three corner chips.
> 
> *Here's the pattern:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right-click on the image and select "Save Image As" and save it to your hard drive.
> I hope the pattern size will remain the same so you can transfer it directly to your square.
> If you need to resize the image, this can be done with a photo editor or in Word after inserting the picture.
> 
> Practicing first on a practice board is a good idea. If you mess up when carving your square, you can flip it over and carve the back side. That way, only the good side will show.
> 
> *Enjoy this lesson!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Next lesson: *Chip Carving Squares 2-3.


the way that I read your pattern is that it is to be placed in in the four individual squares (three of which are empty). In other words your pattern is to be repeated four times in the 5-3/4 square. Am I reading this correctly?
*
Hi Charles,
The video shows this pattern carved on one 3-3/4 inch square.
You could repeat the pattern to fit a larger square. That would reduce the size of each chip as you mentioned.
Either way will work. Just know that the lesson shows the pattern carved on the smaller, 3-3/4" square.*


----------



## agent3547

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 5: Chip Carving Square #1*
> 
> *Lesson 5: Chip Carving Square #1*
> In this lesson you will apply what you learned in Lesson 4.
> This first quilt square is made up entirely of three corner chips.
> 
> *Here's the pattern:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right-click on the image and select "Save Image As" and save it to your hard drive.
> I hope the pattern size will remain the same so you can transfer it directly to your square.
> If you need to resize the image, this can be done with a photo editor or in Word after inserting the picture.
> 
> Practicing first on a practice board is a good idea. If you mess up when carving your square, you can flip it over and carve the back side. That way, only the good side will show.
> 
> *Enjoy this lesson!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Next lesson: *Chip Carving Squares 2-3.


Marty - I was able to make my practice board and cut my first cuts. Will takes some learning and lots of practice to get it right, but sure is enjoyable. Thanks for this class and being so fast in sending me the knife and boards. Have been wanting to try this for a couple of years now. Just decided to do it. Like the videos. Will be a little bit before I try the quilt squares.


----------



## MyChipCarving

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 5: Chip Carving Square #1*
> 
> *Lesson 5: Chip Carving Square #1*
> In this lesson you will apply what you learned in Lesson 4.
> This first quilt square is made up entirely of three corner chips.
> 
> *Here's the pattern:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right-click on the image and select "Save Image As" and save it to your hard drive.
> I hope the pattern size will remain the same so you can transfer it directly to your square.
> If you need to resize the image, this can be done with a photo editor or in Word after inserting the picture.
> 
> Practicing first on a practice board is a good idea. If you mess up when carving your square, you can flip it over and carve the back side. That way, only the good side will show.
> 
> *Enjoy this lesson!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Next lesson: *Chip Carving Squares 2-3.


Will takes some learning and lots of practice to get it right, but sure is enjoyable. Thanks for this class

*Hey everyone!
Keep making many chips and watch the lessons as often as you'd like to reinforce proper technique.
I'll be posting a new lesson showing you how to carve a couple more patterns at the start of next week.
*


----------



## Cubie

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 5: Chip Carving Square #1*
> 
> *Lesson 5: Chip Carving Square #1*
> In this lesson you will apply what you learned in Lesson 4.
> This first quilt square is made up entirely of three corner chips.
> 
> *Here's the pattern:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right-click on the image and select "Save Image As" and save it to your hard drive.
> I hope the pattern size will remain the same so you can transfer it directly to your square.
> If you need to resize the image, this can be done with a photo editor or in Word after inserting the picture.
> 
> Practicing first on a practice board is a good idea. If you mess up when carving your square, you can flip it over and carve the back side. That way, only the good side will show.
> 
> *Enjoy this lesson!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Next lesson: *Chip Carving Squares 2-3.












Marty, I'm posting the photo of my first quilt square with all carving done but not yet finished. There are several mistakes which can be easily seen, and it may not be adequate to be included in the quilt. I thought it might help anyone who has reservations to over come them and join in.


----------



## MyChipCarving

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 5: Chip Carving Square #1*
> 
> *Lesson 5: Chip Carving Square #1*
> In this lesson you will apply what you learned in Lesson 4.
> This first quilt square is made up entirely of three corner chips.
> 
> *Here's the pattern:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right-click on the image and select "Save Image As" and save it to your hard drive.
> I hope the pattern size will remain the same so you can transfer it directly to your square.
> If you need to resize the image, this can be done with a photo editor or in Word after inserting the picture.
> 
> Practicing first on a practice board is a good idea. If you mess up when carving your square, you can flip it over and carve the back side. That way, only the good side will show.
> 
> *Enjoy this lesson!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Next lesson: *Chip Carving Squares 2-3.


Thanks, Cubie, for posting your first square. I like the pattern.

Everyone, you'll notice that all of the chips in Cubie's pattern are back-to-back.
This is more difficult than the first pattern I showed you how to carve in the lesson.

Cubie is right about inviting you to join in and post pictures!
Together we can encourage one another.


----------



## superdav721

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 5: Chip Carving Square #1*
> 
> *Lesson 5: Chip Carving Square #1*
> In this lesson you will apply what you learned in Lesson 4.
> This first quilt square is made up entirely of three corner chips.
> 
> *Here's the pattern:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right-click on the image and select "Save Image As" and save it to your hard drive.
> I hope the pattern size will remain the same so you can transfer it directly to your square.
> If you need to resize the image, this can be done with a photo editor or in Word after inserting the picture.
> 
> Practicing first on a practice board is a good idea. If you mess up when carving your square, you can flip it over and carve the back side. That way, only the good side will show.
> 
> *Enjoy this lesson!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Next lesson: *Chip Carving Squares 2-3.


Ok here is what I call my doodle boards. Just trying to get used to the cut and the knife.



































Now I need a quilt pattern


----------



## Cubie

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 5: Chip Carving Square #1*
> 
> *Lesson 5: Chip Carving Square #1*
> In this lesson you will apply what you learned in Lesson 4.
> This first quilt square is made up entirely of three corner chips.
> 
> *Here's the pattern:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right-click on the image and select "Save Image As" and save it to your hard drive.
> I hope the pattern size will remain the same so you can transfer it directly to your square.
> If you need to resize the image, this can be done with a photo editor or in Word after inserting the picture.
> 
> Practicing first on a practice board is a good idea. If you mess up when carving your square, you can flip it over and carve the back side. That way, only the good side will show.
> 
> *Enjoy this lesson!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Next lesson: *Chip Carving Squares 2-3.


Hi Dave,
You have some beautiful carvings there. I can't tell what the dimensions of the 12 point rosette and the star are but it seems to me that either would be a dandy pattern for the quilt. Nice work!


----------



## MyChipCarving

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 5: Chip Carving Square #1*
> 
> *Lesson 5: Chip Carving Square #1*
> In this lesson you will apply what you learned in Lesson 4.
> This first quilt square is made up entirely of three corner chips.
> 
> *Here's the pattern:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right-click on the image and select "Save Image As" and save it to your hard drive.
> I hope the pattern size will remain the same so you can transfer it directly to your square.
> If you need to resize the image, this can be done with a photo editor or in Word after inserting the picture.
> 
> Practicing first on a practice board is a good idea. If you mess up when carving your square, you can flip it over and carve the back side. That way, only the good side will show.
> 
> *Enjoy this lesson!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Next lesson: *Chip Carving Squares 2-3.


I'm liking what I see with your "doodle boards", Dave.
When you examine your practice chips, look for consistent angles and cuts that meet in the center of the chip.
Keep 'er goin'!


----------



## Chipaway

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 5: Chip Carving Square #1*
> 
> *Lesson 5: Chip Carving Square #1*
> In this lesson you will apply what you learned in Lesson 4.
> This first quilt square is made up entirely of three corner chips.
> 
> *Here's the pattern:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right-click on the image and select "Save Image As" and save it to your hard drive.
> I hope the pattern size will remain the same so you can transfer it directly to your square.
> If you need to resize the image, this can be done with a photo editor or in Word after inserting the picture.
> 
> Practicing first on a practice board is a good idea. If you mess up when carving your square, you can flip it over and carve the back side. That way, only the good side will show.
> 
> *Enjoy this lesson!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Next lesson: *Chip Carving Squares 2-3.












Not sure I've figured out this picture business.


----------



## superdav721

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 5: Chip Carving Square #1*
> 
> *Lesson 5: Chip Carving Square #1*
> In this lesson you will apply what you learned in Lesson 4.
> This first quilt square is made up entirely of three corner chips.
> 
> *Here's the pattern:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right-click on the image and select "Save Image As" and save it to your hard drive.
> I hope the pattern size will remain the same so you can transfer it directly to your square.
> If you need to resize the image, this can be done with a photo editor or in Word after inserting the picture.
> 
> Practicing first on a practice board is a good idea. If you mess up when carving your square, you can flip it over and carve the back side. That way, only the good side will show.
> 
> *Enjoy this lesson!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Next lesson: *Chip Carving Squares 2-3.


First Chipaway thats beautiful. If you are using photobucket and the resolution is high it will cut off the right side of the pic. Try 800 by 600. Great carving.


----------



## Panthro

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 5: Chip Carving Square #1*
> 
> *Lesson 5: Chip Carving Square #1*
> In this lesson you will apply what you learned in Lesson 4.
> This first quilt square is made up entirely of three corner chips.
> 
> *Here's the pattern:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right-click on the image and select "Save Image As" and save it to your hard drive.
> I hope the pattern size will remain the same so you can transfer it directly to your square.
> If you need to resize the image, this can be done with a photo editor or in Word after inserting the picture.
> 
> Practicing first on a practice board is a good idea. If you mess up when carving your square, you can flip it over and carve the back side. That way, only the good side will show.
> 
> *Enjoy this lesson!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Next lesson: *Chip Carving Squares 2-3.


Chipaway, awesome pattern and carving. I am very impressed.


----------



## Cubie

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 5: Chip Carving Square #1*
> 
> *Lesson 5: Chip Carving Square #1*
> In this lesson you will apply what you learned in Lesson 4.
> This first quilt square is made up entirely of three corner chips.
> 
> *Here's the pattern:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right-click on the image and select "Save Image As" and save it to your hard drive.
> I hope the pattern size will remain the same so you can transfer it directly to your square.
> If you need to resize the image, this can be done with a photo editor or in Word after inserting the picture.
> 
> Practicing first on a practice board is a good idea. If you mess up when carving your square, you can flip it over and carve the back side. That way, only the good side will show.
> 
> *Enjoy this lesson!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Next lesson: *Chip Carving Squares 2-3.


Chipaway, that is a really great job!


----------



## Chipaway

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 5: Chip Carving Square #1*
> 
> *Lesson 5: Chip Carving Square #1*
> In this lesson you will apply what you learned in Lesson 4.
> This first quilt square is made up entirely of three corner chips.
> 
> *Here's the pattern:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right-click on the image and select "Save Image As" and save it to your hard drive.
> I hope the pattern size will remain the same so you can transfer it directly to your square.
> If you need to resize the image, this can be done with a photo editor or in Word after inserting the picture.
> 
> Practicing first on a practice board is a good idea. If you mess up when carving your square, you can flip it over and carve the back side. That way, only the good side will show.
> 
> *Enjoy this lesson!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Next lesson: *Chip Carving Squares 2-3.


Thanks SuperDav, I'll give it a try.


----------



## DavidBass

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 5: Chip Carving Square #1*
> 
> *Lesson 5: Chip Carving Square #1*
> In this lesson you will apply what you learned in Lesson 4.
> This first quilt square is made up entirely of three corner chips.
> 
> *Here's the pattern:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right-click on the image and select "Save Image As" and save it to your hard drive.
> I hope the pattern size will remain the same so you can transfer it directly to your square.
> If you need to resize the image, this can be done with a photo editor or in Word after inserting the picture.
> 
> Practicing first on a practice board is a good idea. If you mess up when carving your square, you can flip it over and carve the back side. That way, only the good side will show.
> 
> *Enjoy this lesson!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Next lesson: *Chip Carving Squares 2-3.












Here is what I am working on. Still on the practice board.


----------



## MyChipCarving

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 5: Chip Carving Square #1*
> 
> *Lesson 5: Chip Carving Square #1*
> In this lesson you will apply what you learned in Lesson 4.
> This first quilt square is made up entirely of three corner chips.
> 
> *Here's the pattern:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right-click on the image and select "Save Image As" and save it to your hard drive.
> I hope the pattern size will remain the same so you can transfer it directly to your square.
> If you need to resize the image, this can be done with a photo editor or in Word after inserting the picture.
> 
> Practicing first on a practice board is a good idea. If you mess up when carving your square, you can flip it over and carve the back side. That way, only the good side will show.
> 
> *Enjoy this lesson!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Next lesson: *Chip Carving Squares 2-3.


Alright, David!
Nice pattern. You're making serious progress.
This will look fine on our finished quilt.


----------



## mommawoodchuck

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 5: Chip Carving Square #1*
> 
> *Lesson 5: Chip Carving Square #1*
> In this lesson you will apply what you learned in Lesson 4.
> This first quilt square is made up entirely of three corner chips.
> 
> *Here's the pattern:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right-click on the image and select "Save Image As" and save it to your hard drive.
> I hope the pattern size will remain the same so you can transfer it directly to your square.
> If you need to resize the image, this can be done with a photo editor or in Word after inserting the picture.
> 
> Practicing first on a practice board is a good idea. If you mess up when carving your square, you can flip it over and carve the back side. That way, only the good side will show.
> 
> *Enjoy this lesson!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Next lesson: *Chip Carving Squares 2-3.


Marty here is my first finished chip carving a cross ornament.










It is basswood approximate 3"x4" 
Now to come up with my quilt design.


----------



## superdav721

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 5: Chip Carving Square #1*
> 
> *Lesson 5: Chip Carving Square #1*
> In this lesson you will apply what you learned in Lesson 4.
> This first quilt square is made up entirely of three corner chips.
> 
> *Here's the pattern:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right-click on the image and select "Save Image As" and save it to your hard drive.
> I hope the pattern size will remain the same so you can transfer it directly to your square.
> If you need to resize the image, this can be done with a photo editor or in Word after inserting the picture.
> 
> Practicing first on a practice board is a good idea. If you mess up when carving your square, you can flip it over and carve the back side. That way, only the good side will show.
> 
> *Enjoy this lesson!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Next lesson: *Chip Carving Squares 2-3.


Thanks Cubie opps didnt see your post the first time. Im a little scroll happy.


----------



## mommawoodchuck

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 5: Chip Carving Square #1*
> 
> *Lesson 5: Chip Carving Square #1*
> In this lesson you will apply what you learned in Lesson 4.
> This first quilt square is made up entirely of three corner chips.
> 
> *Here's the pattern:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right-click on the image and select "Save Image As" and save it to your hard drive.
> I hope the pattern size will remain the same so you can transfer it directly to your square.
> If you need to resize the image, this can be done with a photo editor or in Word after inserting the picture.
> 
> Practicing first on a practice board is a good idea. If you mess up when carving your square, you can flip it over and carve the back side. That way, only the good side will show.
> 
> *Enjoy this lesson!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Next lesson: *Chip Carving Squares 2-3.


DavidBass I think you have your quilt design found. Really good.

Chipaway I like your design. I would like to borrow your design for a trivet for my Mother-in-law.

superdave721 you have been real buzy. I like your rosette.

Cubie I really like the pattern for your quilt square.

Marty I enjoyed the way you make it look so easy to get the chips to pop right out. Yes, practice is good. Your sample pattern is a great one. Thanks for taking on the task of teaching us.


----------



## VicElsberry

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 5: Chip Carving Square #1*
> 
> *Lesson 5: Chip Carving Square #1*
> In this lesson you will apply what you learned in Lesson 4.
> This first quilt square is made up entirely of three corner chips.
> 
> *Here's the pattern:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right-click on the image and select "Save Image As" and save it to your hard drive.
> I hope the pattern size will remain the same so you can transfer it directly to your square.
> If you need to resize the image, this can be done with a photo editor or in Word after inserting the picture.
> 
> Practicing first on a practice board is a good idea. If you mess up when carving your square, you can flip it over and carve the back side. That way, only the good side will show.
> 
> *Enjoy this lesson!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Next lesson: *Chip Carving Squares 2-3.


Here is a design I made from Marty's Lesson 131 using interlocking circles…lots of mistakes but it helped me get back to chipcarving and was easy to do!


----------



## VicElsberry

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 5: Chip Carving Square #1*
> 
> *Lesson 5: Chip Carving Square #1*
> In this lesson you will apply what you learned in Lesson 4.
> This first quilt square is made up entirely of three corner chips.
> 
> *Here's the pattern:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right-click on the image and select "Save Image As" and save it to your hard drive.
> I hope the pattern size will remain the same so you can transfer it directly to your square.
> If you need to resize the image, this can be done with a photo editor or in Word after inserting the picture.
> 
> Practicing first on a practice board is a good idea. If you mess up when carving your square, you can flip it over and carve the back side. That way, only the good side will show.
> 
> *Enjoy this lesson!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Next lesson: *Chip Carving Squares 2-3.


oops! trying again to insert photos:


----------



## Cubie

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 5: Chip Carving Square #1*
> 
> *Lesson 5: Chip Carving Square #1*
> In this lesson you will apply what you learned in Lesson 4.
> This first quilt square is made up entirely of three corner chips.
> 
> *Here's the pattern:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right-click on the image and select "Save Image As" and save it to your hard drive.
> I hope the pattern size will remain the same so you can transfer it directly to your square.
> If you need to resize the image, this can be done with a photo editor or in Word after inserting the picture.
> 
> Practicing first on a practice board is a good idea. If you mess up when carving your square, you can flip it over and carve the back side. That way, only the good side will show.
> 
> *Enjoy this lesson!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Next lesson: *Chip Carving Squares 2-3.


David Bass, It looks like plenty enough practice. I think you're ready to go and with a nice pattern.
Mommawoodchuck, That is a beautiful cross and well done.
VicElsberry, That is a beautiful pattern and looking great. Good!


----------



## DavidBass

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 5: Chip Carving Square #1*
> 
> *Lesson 5: Chip Carving Square #1*
> In this lesson you will apply what you learned in Lesson 4.
> This first quilt square is made up entirely of three corner chips.
> 
> *Here's the pattern:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right-click on the image and select "Save Image As" and save it to your hard drive.
> I hope the pattern size will remain the same so you can transfer it directly to your square.
> If you need to resize the image, this can be done with a photo editor or in Word after inserting the picture.
> 
> Practicing first on a practice board is a good idea. If you mess up when carving your square, you can flip it over and carve the back side. That way, only the good side will show.
> 
> *Enjoy this lesson!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Next lesson: *Chip Carving Squares 2-3.


Thanks for the comments. From what I see everyone is coming along nicely. This will be a great quilt one it is put together.

Keep up the great work everyone.

David


----------



## KenLois

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 5: Chip Carving Square #1*
> 
> *Lesson 5: Chip Carving Square #1*
> In this lesson you will apply what you learned in Lesson 4.
> This first quilt square is made up entirely of three corner chips.
> 
> *Here's the pattern:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right-click on the image and select "Save Image As" and save it to your hard drive.
> I hope the pattern size will remain the same so you can transfer it directly to your square.
> If you need to resize the image, this can be done with a photo editor or in Word after inserting the picture.
> 
> Practicing first on a practice board is a good idea. If you mess up when carving your square, you can flip it over and carve the back side. That way, only the good side will show.
> 
> *Enjoy this lesson!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Next lesson: *Chip Carving Squares 2-3.


Any clues for getting the lessons to show up? All I see is an X in the upper left corner.
Ken


----------



## Msan

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 5: Chip Carving Square #1*
> 
> *Lesson 5: Chip Carving Square #1*
> In this lesson you will apply what you learned in Lesson 4.
> This first quilt square is made up entirely of three corner chips.
> 
> *Here's the pattern:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right-click on the image and select "Save Image As" and save it to your hard drive.
> I hope the pattern size will remain the same so you can transfer it directly to your square.
> If you need to resize the image, this can be done with a photo editor or in Word after inserting the picture.
> 
> Practicing first on a practice board is a good idea. If you mess up when carving your square, you can flip it over and carve the back side. That way, only the good side will show.
> 
> *Enjoy this lesson!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Next lesson: *Chip Carving Squares 2-3.


Looks like I'm the only one that is having problems. I keep splitting wood out in between, plus some time it looks like I cut it with a hack saw. I've done much better before. Perhaps age is getting me. What is recommended for a work table height? I shoulder seems to get tired quickly.

I read of a modified knife; modified in what way? The knife I'm using is brand new but I noticed it cutting edge was slightly curved-convexed outward at the middle. I think I got it straightened out but I still have a small chip left at the bottom of the cut almost every time. One time before I purchased a new know only to learn after a few cuts the a very small part of the tip was gone.

Anyway, sort of frustrating when I have plenty of other things I need to get done too. I'll keep working at it.


----------



## MyChipCarving

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 5: Chip Carving Square #1*
> 
> *Lesson 5: Chip Carving Square #1*
> In this lesson you will apply what you learned in Lesson 4.
> This first quilt square is made up entirely of three corner chips.
> 
> *Here's the pattern:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right-click on the image and select "Save Image As" and save it to your hard drive.
> I hope the pattern size will remain the same so you can transfer it directly to your square.
> If you need to resize the image, this can be done with a photo editor or in Word after inserting the picture.
> 
> Practicing first on a practice board is a good idea. If you mess up when carving your square, you can flip it over and carve the back side. That way, only the good side will show.
> 
> *Enjoy this lesson!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Next lesson: *Chip Carving Squares 2-3.


Any clues for getting the lessons to show up? All I see is an X in the upper left corner.
Ken

*Hey Ken,
Go back to Lesson 3 and see if that lesson shows up for you. Lesson 3 is connected to the video posted on Facebook, Lesson 5 connected to YouTube.
Also, make sure you don't have YouTube blocked or any other blockers in place to stop the video from being displayed.
Marty*


----------



## MyChipCarving

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 5: Chip Carving Square #1*
> 
> *Lesson 5: Chip Carving Square #1*
> In this lesson you will apply what you learned in Lesson 4.
> This first quilt square is made up entirely of three corner chips.
> 
> *Here's the pattern:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right-click on the image and select "Save Image As" and save it to your hard drive.
> I hope the pattern size will remain the same so you can transfer it directly to your square.
> If you need to resize the image, this can be done with a photo editor or in Word after inserting the picture.
> 
> Practicing first on a practice board is a good idea. If you mess up when carving your square, you can flip it over and carve the back side. That way, only the good side will show.
> 
> *Enjoy this lesson!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Next lesson: *Chip Carving Squares 2-3.


*Hi Merrill*
Looks like I'm the only one that is having problems. *Definitely not true, my friend. We all struggle in one way or another.*
I keep splitting wood out in between, plus some time it looks like I cut it with a hack saw. I've done much better before. *Sounds like you are undercutting too much. Ease off on the depth of your cuts and see if that helps.*
Perhaps age is getting me.*Sorry, I can't help with the age factor *
What is recommended for a work table height? I shoulder seems to get tired quickly.
*I suggest you do your chip carving on your lap. That way you get maximum leverage from your upper body and shoulders. Working on a table will tire you out quickly.*

I read of a modified knife; modified in what way?
*I sell a modified knife that has some of the metal removed from the back edge to make curved cuts and detail work easier. It's a nice knife that many carvers have found very helpful.
Click here and scroll down to see the Modified Knife.*

Anyway, sort of frustrating when I have plenty of other things I need to get done too. I'll keep working at it.
*Yes!! Keep at it. If you get frustrated, put the knife down for a while and come back to it later on. You'll get better and better. I'll be here to help you along the way!"*


----------



## KenLois

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 5: Chip Carving Square #1*
> 
> *Lesson 5: Chip Carving Square #1*
> In this lesson you will apply what you learned in Lesson 4.
> This first quilt square is made up entirely of three corner chips.
> 
> *Here's the pattern:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right-click on the image and select "Save Image As" and save it to your hard drive.
> I hope the pattern size will remain the same so you can transfer it directly to your square.
> If you need to resize the image, this can be done with a photo editor or in Word after inserting the picture.
> 
> Practicing first on a practice board is a good idea. If you mess up when carving your square, you can flip it over and carve the back side. That way, only the good side will show.
> 
> *Enjoy this lesson!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Next lesson: *Chip Carving Squares 2-3.


After several attempts at reloading Acrobat Flash Player I am able to play the lessons.
Disabling a google chrome add on might have helped too.
Now to get back to chip carving.
Ken


----------



## rich2008

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 5: Chip Carving Square #1*
> 
> *Lesson 5: Chip Carving Square #1*
> In this lesson you will apply what you learned in Lesson 4.
> This first quilt square is made up entirely of three corner chips.
> 
> *Here's the pattern:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right-click on the image and select "Save Image As" and save it to your hard drive.
> I hope the pattern size will remain the same so you can transfer it directly to your square.
> If you need to resize the image, this can be done with a photo editor or in Word after inserting the picture.
> 
> Practicing first on a practice board is a good idea. If you mess up when carving your square, you can flip it over and carve the back side. That way, only the good side will show.
> 
> *Enjoy this lesson!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Next lesson: *Chip Carving Squares 2-3.


Marty:

I have finished 2 quilt square carvings now, and am ready to ship them. Do we send them there to you in Garden City, MN ?

Thanks,
Rich


----------



## MyChipCarving

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 5: Chip Carving Square #1*
> 
> *Lesson 5: Chip Carving Square #1*
> In this lesson you will apply what you learned in Lesson 4.
> This first quilt square is made up entirely of three corner chips.
> 
> *Here's the pattern:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right-click on the image and select "Save Image As" and save it to your hard drive.
> I hope the pattern size will remain the same so you can transfer it directly to your square.
> If you need to resize the image, this can be done with a photo editor or in Word after inserting the picture.
> 
> Practicing first on a practice board is a good idea. If you mess up when carving your square, you can flip it over and carve the back side. That way, only the good side will show.
> 
> *Enjoy this lesson!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Next lesson: *Chip Carving Squares 2-3.


Rich asks: I have finished 2 quilt square carvings now, and am ready to ship them. Do we send them there to you in Garden City, MN ?

*Yes! Rich knows how to apply a finish to chip carvings so he is all ready to mail the carved and finished squares to me. Here's my address:
My Chip Carving
51654 164th St.
Garden City, MN 56034

I'll be posting more carving lessons today and soon will explain the finishing process.*


----------



## Kentuk55

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 5: Chip Carving Square #1*
> 
> *Lesson 5: Chip Carving Square #1*
> In this lesson you will apply what you learned in Lesson 4.
> This first quilt square is made up entirely of three corner chips.
> 
> *Here's the pattern:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right-click on the image and select "Save Image As" and save it to your hard drive.
> I hope the pattern size will remain the same so you can transfer it directly to your square.
> If you need to resize the image, this can be done with a photo editor or in Word after inserting the picture.
> 
> Practicing first on a practice board is a good idea. If you mess up when carving your square, you can flip it over and carve the back side. That way, only the good side will show.
> 
> *Enjoy this lesson!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Next lesson: *Chip Carving Squares 2-3.


I'm a bit slow, but, I finally got a chance to get on the practice board. Here is a little bit o practice. It is fun, and I'm sure once you get that angle going for you the correct way, the chips will certainly look much better.


----------



## MyChipCarving

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 5: Chip Carving Square #1*
> 
> *Lesson 5: Chip Carving Square #1*
> In this lesson you will apply what you learned in Lesson 4.
> This first quilt square is made up entirely of three corner chips.
> 
> *Here's the pattern:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right-click on the image and select "Save Image As" and save it to your hard drive.
> I hope the pattern size will remain the same so you can transfer it directly to your square.
> If you need to resize the image, this can be done with a photo editor or in Word after inserting the picture.
> 
> Practicing first on a practice board is a good idea. If you mess up when carving your square, you can flip it over and carve the back side. That way, only the good side will show.
> 
> *Enjoy this lesson!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Next lesson: *Chip Carving Squares 2-3.


Here is a little bit o practice. It is fun

*hey Roger, great to see your practice board! Now what you can do is put stars by some of the best chips of the bunch. This will help you to know what to look for as well as what you can try to replicate. You're off to a good start! Keep having fun.*


----------



## Kentuk55

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 5: Chip Carving Square #1*
> 
> *Lesson 5: Chip Carving Square #1*
> In this lesson you will apply what you learned in Lesson 4.
> This first quilt square is made up entirely of three corner chips.
> 
> *Here's the pattern:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right-click on the image and select "Save Image As" and save it to your hard drive.
> I hope the pattern size will remain the same so you can transfer it directly to your square.
> If you need to resize the image, this can be done with a photo editor or in Word after inserting the picture.
> 
> Practicing first on a practice board is a good idea. If you mess up when carving your square, you can flip it over and carve the back side. That way, only the good side will show.
> 
> *Enjoy this lesson!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Next lesson: *Chip Carving Squares 2-3.


thnx Marty. appreciate the tips


----------



## MyChipCarving

*Lesson 6: Chip Carving Square #2*

I know you're going to love carving this tulip pattern!
All three-corner chips, two different sizes, makes a dazzling quilt square.

*Here's the lesson:*

http://www.facebook.com/v/121243751285588

I'll post this pattern and others later today.

*Next lesson:* Chip Carving Square #3


----------



## MsDebbieP

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 6: Chip Carving Square #2*
> 
> I know you're going to love carving this tulip pattern!
> All three-corner chips, two different sizes, makes a dazzling quilt square.
> 
> *Here's the lesson:*
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/v/121243751285588
> 
> I'll post this pattern and others later today.
> 
> *Next lesson:* Chip Carving Square #3


hmmm this video isn't playing for me. Could you provide the link to it?


----------



## MyChipCarving

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 6: Chip Carving Square #2*
> 
> I know you're going to love carving this tulip pattern!
> All three-corner chips, two different sizes, makes a dazzling quilt square.
> 
> *Here's the lesson:*
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/v/121243751285588
> 
> I'll post this pattern and others later today.
> 
> *Next lesson:* Chip Carving Square #3


Here's the link to the video:
http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/video/video.php?v=121243751285588


----------



## helluvawreck

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 6: Chip Carving Square #2*
> 
> I know you're going to love carving this tulip pattern!
> All three-corner chips, two different sizes, makes a dazzling quilt square.
> 
> *Here's the lesson:*
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/v/121243751285588
> 
> I'll post this pattern and others later today.
> 
> *Next lesson:* Chip Carving Square #3


Very nice, Marty. Those chips are beautiful.


----------



## superdav721

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 6: Chip Carving Square #2*
> 
> I know you're going to love carving this tulip pattern!
> All three-corner chips, two different sizes, makes a dazzling quilt square.
> 
> *Here's the lesson:*
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/v/121243751285588
> 
> I'll post this pattern and others later today.
> 
> *Next lesson:* Chip Carving Square #3


cool pretty flowers. great vid


----------



## Kentuk55

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 6: Chip Carving Square #2*
> 
> I know you're going to love carving this tulip pattern!
> All three-corner chips, two different sizes, makes a dazzling quilt square.
> 
> *Here's the lesson:*
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/v/121243751285588
> 
> I'll post this pattern and others later today.
> 
> *Next lesson:* Chip Carving Square #3


very nifty


----------



## MyChipCarving

*Lesson 7: Chip Carving Square #3*

Why this quilt pattern is called "Geese on the Move", I sure don't know.
But what I do know is that it makes a great quilt square chip carving.
I'll show you how to carve two-sided chips in this lesson.

Here you go:

http://www.facebook.com/v/121249624618334

*Next Lesson: *Applying a finish


----------



## MsDebbieP

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 7: Chip Carving Square #3*
> 
> Why this quilt pattern is called "Geese on the Move", I sure don't know.
> But what I do know is that it makes a great quilt square chip carving.
> I'll show you how to carve two-sided chips in this lesson.
> 
> Here you go:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/v/121249624618334
> 
> *Next Lesson: *Applying a finish


Geese on the move: lots of geese in "V" formation)


----------



## MsDebbieP

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 7: Chip Carving Square #3*
> 
> Why this quilt pattern is called "Geese on the Move", I sure don't know.
> But what I do know is that it makes a great quilt square chip carving.
> I'll show you how to carve two-sided chips in this lesson.
> 
> Here you go:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/v/121249624618334
> 
> *Next Lesson: *Applying a finish


I like this one. Do you have the pattern for download?


----------



## MyChipCarving

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 7: Chip Carving Square #3*
> 
> Why this quilt pattern is called "Geese on the Move", I sure don't know.
> But what I do know is that it makes a great quilt square chip carving.
> I'll show you how to carve two-sided chips in this lesson.
> 
> Here you go:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/v/121249624618334
> 
> *Next Lesson: *Applying a finish


I like this one. Do you have the pattern for download?

*Coming right up! I'll have the download link ready soon*


----------



## MsDebbieP

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 7: Chip Carving Square #3*
> 
> Why this quilt pattern is called "Geese on the Move", I sure don't know.
> But what I do know is that it makes a great quilt square chip carving.
> I'll show you how to carve two-sided chips in this lesson.
> 
> Here you go:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/v/121249624618334
> 
> *Next Lesson: *Applying a finish


thanks, Marty 

I think my Mom has made this quilt at some point in her life .. it will make a great gift


----------



## superdav721

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 7: Chip Carving Square #3*
> 
> Why this quilt pattern is called "Geese on the Move", I sure don't know.
> But what I do know is that it makes a great quilt square chip carving.
> I'll show you how to carve two-sided chips in this lesson.
> 
> Here you go:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/v/121249624618334
> 
> *Next Lesson: *Applying a finish


thank you, most informative. 
Marty can we get a bit of history on the art of chip carving. Where did it originate?
My thought is who was board at the fireside in the evenings.


----------



## MyChipCarving

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 7: Chip Carving Square #3*
> 
> Why this quilt pattern is called "Geese on the Move", I sure don't know.
> But what I do know is that it makes a great quilt square chip carving.
> I'll show you how to carve two-sided chips in this lesson.
> 
> Here you go:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/v/121249624618334
> 
> *Next Lesson: *Applying a finish


This just in…When you get to the finishing portion of the Quilt project you may want to pass along a tip. When applying a sanding sealer or for that matter, a finish, make sure you apply it to both sides. I didn't and now I have a nice bow in my blocks. I don't know if they will straighten out if I apply the sealer to the opposite side.

*
I was going to cover this when I tell you how to finish your carving, but in case some of you are racing ahead…always apply finish to all surfaces of your item. This holds true for woodworking as well, because wood with a finish on it does not give off and take on moisture at the same rate as wood that is not finished. When moisture content is uneven, warping occurs.*


----------



## MyChipCarving

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 7: Chip Carving Square #3*
> 
> Why this quilt pattern is called "Geese on the Move", I sure don't know.
> But what I do know is that it makes a great quilt square chip carving.
> I'll show you how to carve two-sided chips in this lesson.
> 
> Here you go:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/v/121249624618334
> 
> *Next Lesson: *Applying a finish


Dave asks…Marty can we get a bit of history on the art of chip carving. Where did it originate?

*Ask for "a bit" and that's exactly what you'll get.
Chip carving has been around for hundreds of years and has European roots. The style of chip carving I'm teaching you is Swiss, called kirbschnitzen, 'engraving carving'. I'm told by Marlise Barton, that her husband, Wayne, decided to call it chip carving, rather than engraving carving. 
There you go, just 'a bit'!*


----------



## superdav721

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 7: Chip Carving Square #3*
> 
> Why this quilt pattern is called "Geese on the Move", I sure don't know.
> But what I do know is that it makes a great quilt square chip carving.
> I'll show you how to carve two-sided chips in this lesson.
> 
> Here you go:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/v/121249624618334
> 
> *Next Lesson: *Applying a finish


thx Marty, I got bits all over my floor. jk Is it pronounced "curb she knit son"?


----------



## MyChipCarving

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 7: Chip Carving Square #3*
> 
> Why this quilt pattern is called "Geese on the Move", I sure don't know.
> But what I do know is that it makes a great quilt square chip carving.
> I'll show you how to carve two-sided chips in this lesson.
> 
> Here you go:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/v/121249624618334
> 
> *Next Lesson: *Applying a finish


Is it pronounced "curb she knit son"?

*Go to this link and click the "listen" button.
http://translate.google.com/#en|de|kerbschnitzen*


----------



## stefang

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 7: Chip Carving Square #3*
> 
> Why this quilt pattern is called "Geese on the Move", I sure don't know.
> But what I do know is that it makes a great quilt square chip carving.
> I'll show you how to carve two-sided chips in this lesson.
> 
> Here you go:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/v/121249624618334
> 
> *Next Lesson: *Applying a finish


Great video Marty and a lots of nice clean cuts and learning points too. I think Debbie was rather clever in realizing that the 'V' form was what calls to mind geese. I think they get a lot of them in Canada.


----------



## MyChipCarving

*Pattern Downloads*

I've created 9 - 3-3/4" patterns and 6 - 5-3/4" patterns that you can pick from to chip carve. Creating your own patterns is encouraged too.

Here's a glimpse of one page of the 3-3/4" patterns.










The easiest way I could come up with for you to be able to download these quilt square patterns I've prepared, is to post them in the My Chip Carving Member area.

If you are already a member - log in and go to the Pattern Vault and look for the yellow *NEW* listings. 
If you are not a member yet - sign up here and choose the membership you desire. Once complete, you will log in and enter the Pattern Vault and look for the yellow *NEW* listings.

These patterns are available to all Gold (free) and Platinum Members.


----------



## Gerry0

MyChipCarving said:


> *Pattern Downloads*
> 
> I've created 9 - 3-3/4" patterns and 6 - 5-3/4" patterns that you can pick from to chip carve. Creating your own patterns is encouraged too.
> 
> Here's a glimpse of one page of the 3-3/4" patterns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The easiest way I could come up with for you to be able to download these quilt square patterns I've prepared, is to post them in the My Chip Carving Member area.
> 
> If you are already a member - log in and go to the Pattern Vault and look for the yellow *NEW* listings.
> If you are not a member yet - sign up here and choose the membership you desire. Once complete, you will log in and enter the Pattern Vault and look for the yellow *NEW* listings.
> 
> These patterns are available to all Gold (free) and Platinum Members.


3 lessons in a row, great!


----------



## Chipaway

MyChipCarving said:


> *Pattern Downloads*
> 
> I've created 9 - 3-3/4" patterns and 6 - 5-3/4" patterns that you can pick from to chip carve. Creating your own patterns is encouraged too.
> 
> Here's a glimpse of one page of the 3-3/4" patterns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The easiest way I could come up with for you to be able to download these quilt square patterns I've prepared, is to post them in the My Chip Carving Member area.
> 
> If you are already a member - log in and go to the Pattern Vault and look for the yellow *NEW* listings.
> If you are not a member yet - sign up here and choose the membership you desire. Once complete, you will log in and enter the Pattern Vault and look for the yellow *NEW* listings.
> 
> These patterns are available to all Gold (free) and Platinum Members.


Marty,

I'd be interested in some tips on how to carve the patterns with curves-like the one on the upper right above-if you have the time.


----------



## MyChipCarving

MyChipCarving said:


> *Pattern Downloads*
> 
> I've created 9 - 3-3/4" patterns and 6 - 5-3/4" patterns that you can pick from to chip carve. Creating your own patterns is encouraged too.
> 
> Here's a glimpse of one page of the 3-3/4" patterns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The easiest way I could come up with for you to be able to download these quilt square patterns I've prepared, is to post them in the My Chip Carving Member area.
> 
> If you are already a member - log in and go to the Pattern Vault and look for the yellow *NEW* listings.
> If you are not a member yet - sign up here and choose the membership you desire. Once complete, you will log in and enter the Pattern Vault and look for the yellow *NEW* listings.
> 
> These patterns are available to all Gold (free) and Platinum Members.


Ron says, I'd be interested in some tips on how to carve the patterns with curves-like the one on the upper right above-if you have the time.

*Hey Ron, you are not alone in wanting to know how to chip carve smooth curves. This is a common challenge for chip carvers and has been one of my most popular and welcome lessons for My Chip Carving Members.
With this focus of this class on chip carving basics for beginners, I think I'll do this. I have created a lesson on how to carve a "Crossed Tulips" quilt pattern. This pattern is similar to the upper right pattern you mentioned, Ron. I'll make this lesson available in the My Chip Carving Video Vault for Platinum Members. That way you can check it out if you'd like. Login here. Signup here.
In the Platinum Member Video Vault you will also find the lesson called, "Chip Carving Smooth, Chatter-free Curves" and others that teach the skills you can practice when carving curves.
Maybe if Debbie wants me to teach another chip carving class in the future, I can get into this area.*


----------



## Panthro

MyChipCarving said:


> *Pattern Downloads*
> 
> I've created 9 - 3-3/4" patterns and 6 - 5-3/4" patterns that you can pick from to chip carve. Creating your own patterns is encouraged too.
> 
> Here's a glimpse of one page of the 3-3/4" patterns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The easiest way I could come up with for you to be able to download these quilt square patterns I've prepared, is to post them in the My Chip Carving Member area.
> 
> If you are already a member - log in and go to the Pattern Vault and look for the yellow *NEW* listings.
> If you are not a member yet - sign up here and choose the membership you desire. Once complete, you will log in and enter the Pattern Vault and look for the yellow *NEW* listings.
> 
> These patterns are available to all Gold (free) and Platinum Members.












Not that fancy, but here is 3-3/4 Quilt pattern. Now I just need to carve it.


----------



## MyChipCarving

MyChipCarving said:


> *Pattern Downloads*
> 
> I've created 9 - 3-3/4" patterns and 6 - 5-3/4" patterns that you can pick from to chip carve. Creating your own patterns is encouraged too.
> 
> Here's a glimpse of one page of the 3-3/4" patterns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The easiest way I could come up with for you to be able to download these quilt square patterns I've prepared, is to post them in the My Chip Carving Member area.
> 
> If you are already a member - log in and go to the Pattern Vault and look for the yellow *NEW* listings.
> If you are not a member yet - sign up here and choose the membership you desire. Once complete, you will log in and enter the Pattern Vault and look for the yellow *NEW* listings.
> 
> These patterns are available to all Gold (free) and Platinum Members.


*Hey, Bob.
I like it. A pattern doesn't have to be fancy to fill the bill.
If you've not carved four, three-corner chips in a square, like those on your pattern, it's a good idea to try them first on a practice board. Watch that you don't undercut in the center of the square. You'll find out what happens if you do, and you won't like it 
*


----------



## Chipaway

MyChipCarving said:


> *Pattern Downloads*
> 
> I've created 9 - 3-3/4" patterns and 6 - 5-3/4" patterns that you can pick from to chip carve. Creating your own patterns is encouraged too.
> 
> Here's a glimpse of one page of the 3-3/4" patterns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The easiest way I could come up with for you to be able to download these quilt square patterns I've prepared, is to post them in the My Chip Carving Member area.
> 
> If you are already a member - log in and go to the Pattern Vault and look for the yellow *NEW* listings.
> If you are not a member yet - sign up here and choose the membership you desire. Once complete, you will log in and enter the Pattern Vault and look for the yellow *NEW* listings.
> 
> These patterns are available to all Gold (free) and Platinum Members.


Thanks Marty, I'll check it out.


----------



## DavidBass

MyChipCarving said:


> *Pattern Downloads*
> 
> I've created 9 - 3-3/4" patterns and 6 - 5-3/4" patterns that you can pick from to chip carve. Creating your own patterns is encouraged too.
> 
> Here's a glimpse of one page of the 3-3/4" patterns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The easiest way I could come up with for you to be able to download these quilt square patterns I've prepared, is to post them in the My Chip Carving Member area.
> 
> If you are already a member - log in and go to the Pattern Vault and look for the yellow *NEW* listings.
> If you are not a member yet - sign up here and choose the membership you desire. Once complete, you will log in and enter the Pattern Vault and look for the yellow *NEW* listings.
> 
> These patterns are available to all Gold (free) and Platinum Members.


I realize you have to be a member to see the patterns so a few may not know what I am asking. If your not a member signup. It is worth it.

Ok, Marty…on page 5 of "Quilt patterns, 5-3/4" square" is one heck of a pattern. Have you created this one before? I am still trying to figure out the best way to even highlight it so I know what to carve. Any tips on this one?


----------



## MyChipCarving

MyChipCarving said:


> *Pattern Downloads*
> 
> I've created 9 - 3-3/4" patterns and 6 - 5-3/4" patterns that you can pick from to chip carve. Creating your own patterns is encouraged too.
> 
> Here's a glimpse of one page of the 3-3/4" patterns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The easiest way I could come up with for you to be able to download these quilt square patterns I've prepared, is to post them in the My Chip Carving Member area.
> 
> If you are already a member - log in and go to the Pattern Vault and look for the yellow *NEW* listings.
> If you are not a member yet - sign up here and choose the membership you desire. Once complete, you will log in and enter the Pattern Vault and look for the yellow *NEW* listings.
> 
> These patterns are available to all Gold (free) and Platinum Members.


Ok, Marty…on page 5 of "Quilt patterns, 5-3/4" square" is one heck of a pattern. Have you created this one before? I am still trying to figure out the best way to even highlight it so I know what to carve. Any tips on this one?










Look to the top right corner of this carving and you'll see how I carved the star found in the repeating pattern you are referring to. I hope this gives you a good starting point!


----------



## helluvawreck

MyChipCarving said:


> *Pattern Downloads*
> 
> I've created 9 - 3-3/4" patterns and 6 - 5-3/4" patterns that you can pick from to chip carve. Creating your own patterns is encouraged too.
> 
> Here's a glimpse of one page of the 3-3/4" patterns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The easiest way I could come up with for you to be able to download these quilt square patterns I've prepared, is to post them in the My Chip Carving Member area.
> 
> If you are already a member - log in and go to the Pattern Vault and look for the yellow *NEW* listings.
> If you are not a member yet - sign up here and choose the membership you desire. Once complete, you will log in and enter the Pattern Vault and look for the yellow *NEW* listings.
> 
> These patterns are available to all Gold (free) and Platinum Members.


The patterns are really nice, Marty. Thanks. I like the crossed tulips buy I'm a little unsure how to layout the chips on that one.  I hope I can do some this weekend but I've been practicing on box lid patterns. I'm enjoying it though.


----------



## MyChipCarving

MyChipCarving said:


> *Pattern Downloads*
> 
> I've created 9 - 3-3/4" patterns and 6 - 5-3/4" patterns that you can pick from to chip carve. Creating your own patterns is encouraged too.
> 
> Here's a glimpse of one page of the 3-3/4" patterns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The easiest way I could come up with for you to be able to download these quilt square patterns I've prepared, is to post them in the My Chip Carving Member area.
> 
> If you are already a member - log in and go to the Pattern Vault and look for the yellow *NEW* listings.
> If you are not a member yet - sign up here and choose the membership you desire. Once complete, you will log in and enter the Pattern Vault and look for the yellow *NEW* listings.
> 
> These patterns are available to all Gold (free) and Platinum Members.


I like the crossed tulips buy I'm a little unsure how to layout the chips on that one.  I hope I can do some this weekend but I've been practicing on box lid patterns. I'm enjoying it though.

*Charles, I just released a video on how to carve the crossed tulips pattern! Access the video through your My Chip Carving Platinum Membership and open the Video Vault. Scroll down the page and there it is!
I'm glad you are enjoying this wonderful skill. I still find it fun after 25+ years of chip carving!*


----------



## DavidBass

MyChipCarving said:


> *Pattern Downloads*
> 
> I've created 9 - 3-3/4" patterns and 6 - 5-3/4" patterns that you can pick from to chip carve. Creating your own patterns is encouraged too.
> 
> Here's a glimpse of one page of the 3-3/4" patterns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The easiest way I could come up with for you to be able to download these quilt square patterns I've prepared, is to post them in the My Chip Carving Member area.
> 
> If you are already a member - log in and go to the Pattern Vault and look for the yellow *NEW* listings.
> If you are not a member yet - sign up here and choose the membership you desire. Once complete, you will log in and enter the Pattern Vault and look for the yellow *NEW* listings.
> 
> These patterns are available to all Gold (free) and Platinum Members.


Cool! Thanks Marty!


----------



## MyChipCarving

*Lesson 8 - Applying a Finish*

Applying a finish to your completed chip carving is a "make or break" step. Do it well and your chip carving comes to life and is something wonderful to behold. Do it poorly and your carving loses the beauty and the finish detracts from the chip carved design. Follow this lesson closely from start to finish and you'll find success with each chip carving you complete from here on out.

I call this the *My Chip Carving Quick & Easy Finish*

*Step 1 - Remove leftover pattern lines*
Pencil lines are easy to remove with a soft, white plastic eraser. I prefer the *Staedtler Mars Plastic *and the *Mercur Prism* erasers when it comes to removing pencil lines.
















Take your time especially around the delicate areas of your carving.

Graphite transfer paper AND Pattern Transfer Tool pattern lines are best removed with the *Tombow Sand Eraser.*








I have to import this eraser from Japan. You won't find it in any office supply store. 
It really does the trick. Again, erase carefully.
Vacuum the eraser remains when you are done.

*Step 2 - Lightly sand the surface*
With 220 grit or finer sand paper, very LIGHTLY sand the surface with the grain.
You do NOT want to sand too much and flatten the ridges you worked so hard to create when carving.
Also, wrap the edges of the sand paper around your fingers or a sanding block to avoid the edge of the paper catching a piece of your carving and chipping it out.
Vacuum your project when sanding is complete.

*Step 3 - Apply sanding sealer*
Using a soft, white nylon brush, apply a coat of sanding sealer to all sides and edges of your project. 
Zinsser Universal Sanding Sealer, available in most home centers, is a shellac based product that is wax-free. 









The sanding sealer can be brushed on because it will soak into the wood and not pool in the bottom of your carved areas.
It will dry in 15-30 minutes which is nice.
Seal all surfaces, front, back, sides, edges, everything. If a surface is left without a finish it will take on and give off moisture at different rates than the other surfaces with a finish on them and your project will warp.

You do not need to clean your brush. Let it dry hard. The next time you need to apply sanding sealer, soak the brush in denatured alcohol and it will soften and be ready to use again.

When all surfaces have been sealed and the sealer has dried, lightly sand and vacuum to remove dust.

*Step 4 - Apply a topcoat*
Everything applied from here on out will be SPRAYED, not brushed!
Brushing will cause finish to pool in the bottom of your carving and it will not look good, I promise.
Spraying is the only way to apply a topcoat to your chip carving.
For the Quick & Easy Finish, you will spray on SATIN LACQUER (also available in most home centers). Not gloss or semi-gloss. You want to spray on a dull finish so the light creates shadows where you carved. Gloss and semi-gloss finishes cause the light to reflect off the finish so the viewers eye is drawn to the shiny finish rather than your carving.

In a well-ventilated area, spray one light coat on all surfaces of your project. Of course you'll need to allow upper surfaces to dry before flipping it over to apply a finish to the back.

Lacquer also dries quickly, 15-30 minutes. 
When the first coat is dry, lightly sand and vacuum to remove the dust.

Spray on a second coat in the same manner.

When it is dry, examine the finish. If the finish is uniform and even on the surface, you are done!
If the finish is not consistently even on the surface, lightly sand, vacuum, and apply a third coat.
After the final topcoat is sprayed on, don't sand or polish or wax, you are done.

Follow these steps and you can completely finish your chip carving in 60-90 minutes!
Now you know why I call this the *My Chip Carving Quick & Easy Finish!*

Here's an example of a candle holder I carved and finished using this method.
Notice the shadows and how they draw your eye to the carving and not the finish. That's the goal!








*
Step 5 - Send your square(s) to me*
I will be assembling the square(s) you send me into a chip carved quilt(s). Each quilt will be auctioned or sold with proceeds going to the My Chip Carving Foundation. I will post a blog entry showing you the finished quilt(s) that you helped create along with auction/sales information. Thanks in advance!

*Mailing address:*
My Chip Carving
51654 164th St.
Garden City, MN 56034


----------



## Kentuk55

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 8 - Applying a Finish*
> 
> Applying a finish to your completed chip carving is a "make or break" step. Do it well and your chip carving comes to life and is something wonderful to behold. Do it poorly and your carving loses the beauty and the finish detracts from the chip carved design. Follow this lesson closely from start to finish and you'll find success with each chip carving you complete from here on out.
> 
> I call this the *My Chip Carving Quick & Easy Finish*
> 
> *Step 1 - Remove leftover pattern lines*
> Pencil lines are easy to remove with a soft, white plastic eraser. I prefer the *Staedtler Mars Plastic *and the *Mercur Prism* erasers when it comes to removing pencil lines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take your time especially around the delicate areas of your carving.
> 
> Graphite transfer paper AND Pattern Transfer Tool pattern lines are best removed with the *Tombow Sand Eraser.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to import this eraser from Japan. You won't find it in any office supply store.
> It really does the trick. Again, erase carefully.
> Vacuum the eraser remains when you are done.
> 
> *Step 2 - Lightly sand the surface*
> With 220 grit or finer sand paper, very LIGHTLY sand the surface with the grain.
> You do NOT want to sand too much and flatten the ridges you worked so hard to create when carving.
> Also, wrap the edges of the sand paper around your fingers or a sanding block to avoid the edge of the paper catching a piece of your carving and chipping it out.
> Vacuum your project when sanding is complete.
> 
> *Step 3 - Apply sanding sealer*
> Using a soft, white nylon brush, apply a coat of sanding sealer to all sides and edges of your project.
> Zinsser Universal Sanding Sealer, available in most home centers, is a shellac based product that is wax-free.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sanding sealer can be brushed on because it will soak into the wood and not pool in the bottom of your carved areas.
> It will dry in 15-30 minutes which is nice.
> Seal all surfaces, front, back, sides, edges, everything. If a surface is left without a finish it will take on and give off moisture at different rates than the other surfaces with a finish on them and your project will warp.
> 
> You do not need to clean your brush. Let it dry hard. The next time you need to apply sanding sealer, soak the brush in denatured alcohol and it will soften and be ready to use again.
> 
> When all surfaces have been sealed and the sealer has dried, lightly sand and vacuum to remove dust.
> 
> *Step 4 - Apply a topcoat*
> Everything applied from here on out will be SPRAYED, not brushed!
> Brushing will cause finish to pool in the bottom of your carving and it will not look good, I promise.
> Spraying is the only way to apply a topcoat to your chip carving.
> For the Quick & Easy Finish, you will spray on SATIN LACQUER (also available in most home centers). Not gloss or semi-gloss. You want to spray on a dull finish so the light creates shadows where you carved. Gloss and semi-gloss finishes cause the light to reflect off the finish so the viewers eye is drawn to the shiny finish rather than your carving.
> 
> In a well-ventilated area, spray one light coat on all surfaces of your project. Of course you'll need to allow upper surfaces to dry before flipping it over to apply a finish to the back.
> 
> Lacquer also dries quickly, 15-30 minutes.
> When the first coat is dry, lightly sand and vacuum to remove the dust.
> 
> Spray on a second coat in the same manner.
> 
> When it is dry, examine the finish. If the finish is uniform and even on the surface, you are done!
> If the finish is not consistently even on the surface, lightly sand, vacuum, and apply a third coat.
> After the final topcoat is sprayed on, don't sand or polish or wax, you are done.
> 
> Follow these steps and you can completely finish your chip carving in 60-90 minutes!
> Now you know why I call this the *My Chip Carving Quick & Easy Finish!*
> 
> Here's an example of a candle holder I carved and finished using this method.
> Notice the shadows and how they draw your eye to the carving and not the finish. That's the goal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Step 5 - Send your square(s) to me*
> I will be assembling the square(s) you send me into a chip carved quilt(s). Each quilt will be auctioned or sold with proceeds going to the My Chip Carving Foundation. I will post a blog entry showing you the finished quilt(s) that you helped create along with auction/sales information. Thanks in advance!
> 
> *Mailing address:*
> My Chip Carving
> 51654 164th St.
> Garden City, MN 56034


Are these squares going to be glued on something?
Can we "sign" the backs?


----------



## MyChipCarving

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 8 - Applying a Finish*
> 
> Applying a finish to your completed chip carving is a "make or break" step. Do it well and your chip carving comes to life and is something wonderful to behold. Do it poorly and your carving loses the beauty and the finish detracts from the chip carved design. Follow this lesson closely from start to finish and you'll find success with each chip carving you complete from here on out.
> 
> I call this the *My Chip Carving Quick & Easy Finish*
> 
> *Step 1 - Remove leftover pattern lines*
> Pencil lines are easy to remove with a soft, white plastic eraser. I prefer the *Staedtler Mars Plastic *and the *Mercur Prism* erasers when it comes to removing pencil lines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take your time especially around the delicate areas of your carving.
> 
> Graphite transfer paper AND Pattern Transfer Tool pattern lines are best removed with the *Tombow Sand Eraser.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to import this eraser from Japan. You won't find it in any office supply store.
> It really does the trick. Again, erase carefully.
> Vacuum the eraser remains when you are done.
> 
> *Step 2 - Lightly sand the surface*
> With 220 grit or finer sand paper, very LIGHTLY sand the surface with the grain.
> You do NOT want to sand too much and flatten the ridges you worked so hard to create when carving.
> Also, wrap the edges of the sand paper around your fingers or a sanding block to avoid the edge of the paper catching a piece of your carving and chipping it out.
> Vacuum your project when sanding is complete.
> 
> *Step 3 - Apply sanding sealer*
> Using a soft, white nylon brush, apply a coat of sanding sealer to all sides and edges of your project.
> Zinsser Universal Sanding Sealer, available in most home centers, is a shellac based product that is wax-free.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sanding sealer can be brushed on because it will soak into the wood and not pool in the bottom of your carved areas.
> It will dry in 15-30 minutes which is nice.
> Seal all surfaces, front, back, sides, edges, everything. If a surface is left without a finish it will take on and give off moisture at different rates than the other surfaces with a finish on them and your project will warp.
> 
> You do not need to clean your brush. Let it dry hard. The next time you need to apply sanding sealer, soak the brush in denatured alcohol and it will soften and be ready to use again.
> 
> When all surfaces have been sealed and the sealer has dried, lightly sand and vacuum to remove dust.
> 
> *Step 4 - Apply a topcoat*
> Everything applied from here on out will be SPRAYED, not brushed!
> Brushing will cause finish to pool in the bottom of your carving and it will not look good, I promise.
> Spraying is the only way to apply a topcoat to your chip carving.
> For the Quick & Easy Finish, you will spray on SATIN LACQUER (also available in most home centers). Not gloss or semi-gloss. You want to spray on a dull finish so the light creates shadows where you carved. Gloss and semi-gloss finishes cause the light to reflect off the finish so the viewers eye is drawn to the shiny finish rather than your carving.
> 
> In a well-ventilated area, spray one light coat on all surfaces of your project. Of course you'll need to allow upper surfaces to dry before flipping it over to apply a finish to the back.
> 
> Lacquer also dries quickly, 15-30 minutes.
> When the first coat is dry, lightly sand and vacuum to remove the dust.
> 
> Spray on a second coat in the same manner.
> 
> When it is dry, examine the finish. If the finish is uniform and even on the surface, you are done!
> If the finish is not consistently even on the surface, lightly sand, vacuum, and apply a third coat.
> After the final topcoat is sprayed on, don't sand or polish or wax, you are done.
> 
> Follow these steps and you can completely finish your chip carving in 60-90 minutes!
> Now you know why I call this the *My Chip Carving Quick & Easy Finish!*
> 
> Here's an example of a candle holder I carved and finished using this method.
> Notice the shadows and how they draw your eye to the carving and not the finish. That's the goal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Step 5 - Send your square(s) to me*
> I will be assembling the square(s) you send me into a chip carved quilt(s). Each quilt will be auctioned or sold with proceeds going to the My Chip Carving Foundation. I will post a blog entry showing you the finished quilt(s) that you helped create along with auction/sales information. Thanks in advance!
> 
> *Mailing address:*
> My Chip Carving
> 51654 164th St.
> Garden City, MN 56034


Roger asks, "Are these squares going to be glued on something?
Can we "sign" the backs?"

*I have a plan for assembling these squares into a quilt-like style. They will be glued onto something.
You are welcome to sign (and date) the back or edge of the squares your submit.
Sign with India ink or a very very fine permanent marker if you do. 
Sign and date as the very last step after finishing.*


----------



## MyChipCarving

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 8 - Applying a Finish*
> 
> Applying a finish to your completed chip carving is a "make or break" step. Do it well and your chip carving comes to life and is something wonderful to behold. Do it poorly and your carving loses the beauty and the finish detracts from the chip carved design. Follow this lesson closely from start to finish and you'll find success with each chip carving you complete from here on out.
> 
> I call this the *My Chip Carving Quick & Easy Finish*
> 
> *Step 1 - Remove leftover pattern lines*
> Pencil lines are easy to remove with a soft, white plastic eraser. I prefer the *Staedtler Mars Plastic *and the *Mercur Prism* erasers when it comes to removing pencil lines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take your time especially around the delicate areas of your carving.
> 
> Graphite transfer paper AND Pattern Transfer Tool pattern lines are best removed with the *Tombow Sand Eraser.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to import this eraser from Japan. You won't find it in any office supply store.
> It really does the trick. Again, erase carefully.
> Vacuum the eraser remains when you are done.
> 
> *Step 2 - Lightly sand the surface*
> With 220 grit or finer sand paper, very LIGHTLY sand the surface with the grain.
> You do NOT want to sand too much and flatten the ridges you worked so hard to create when carving.
> Also, wrap the edges of the sand paper around your fingers or a sanding block to avoid the edge of the paper catching a piece of your carving and chipping it out.
> Vacuum your project when sanding is complete.
> 
> *Step 3 - Apply sanding sealer*
> Using a soft, white nylon brush, apply a coat of sanding sealer to all sides and edges of your project.
> Zinsser Universal Sanding Sealer, available in most home centers, is a shellac based product that is wax-free.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sanding sealer can be brushed on because it will soak into the wood and not pool in the bottom of your carved areas.
> It will dry in 15-30 minutes which is nice.
> Seal all surfaces, front, back, sides, edges, everything. If a surface is left without a finish it will take on and give off moisture at different rates than the other surfaces with a finish on them and your project will warp.
> 
> You do not need to clean your brush. Let it dry hard. The next time you need to apply sanding sealer, soak the brush in denatured alcohol and it will soften and be ready to use again.
> 
> When all surfaces have been sealed and the sealer has dried, lightly sand and vacuum to remove dust.
> 
> *Step 4 - Apply a topcoat*
> Everything applied from here on out will be SPRAYED, not brushed!
> Brushing will cause finish to pool in the bottom of your carving and it will not look good, I promise.
> Spraying is the only way to apply a topcoat to your chip carving.
> For the Quick & Easy Finish, you will spray on SATIN LACQUER (also available in most home centers). Not gloss or semi-gloss. You want to spray on a dull finish so the light creates shadows where you carved. Gloss and semi-gloss finishes cause the light to reflect off the finish so the viewers eye is drawn to the shiny finish rather than your carving.
> 
> In a well-ventilated area, spray one light coat on all surfaces of your project. Of course you'll need to allow upper surfaces to dry before flipping it over to apply a finish to the back.
> 
> Lacquer also dries quickly, 15-30 minutes.
> When the first coat is dry, lightly sand and vacuum to remove the dust.
> 
> Spray on a second coat in the same manner.
> 
> When it is dry, examine the finish. If the finish is uniform and even on the surface, you are done!
> If the finish is not consistently even on the surface, lightly sand, vacuum, and apply a third coat.
> After the final topcoat is sprayed on, don't sand or polish or wax, you are done.
> 
> Follow these steps and you can completely finish your chip carving in 60-90 minutes!
> Now you know why I call this the *My Chip Carving Quick & Easy Finish!*
> 
> Here's an example of a candle holder I carved and finished using this method.
> Notice the shadows and how they draw your eye to the carving and not the finish. That's the goal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Step 5 - Send your square(s) to me*
> I will be assembling the square(s) you send me into a chip carved quilt(s). Each quilt will be auctioned or sold with proceeds going to the My Chip Carving Foundation. I will post a blog entry showing you the finished quilt(s) that you helped create along with auction/sales information. Thanks in advance!
> 
> *Mailing address:*
> My Chip Carving
> 51654 164th St.
> Garden City, MN 56034


*In a perfect world, if I could receive all of the squares you carve by the end of April, that would be excellent.

Planning and carving with you!
*


----------



## superdav721

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 8 - Applying a Finish*
> 
> Applying a finish to your completed chip carving is a "make or break" step. Do it well and your chip carving comes to life and is something wonderful to behold. Do it poorly and your carving loses the beauty and the finish detracts from the chip carved design. Follow this lesson closely from start to finish and you'll find success with each chip carving you complete from here on out.
> 
> I call this the *My Chip Carving Quick & Easy Finish*
> 
> *Step 1 - Remove leftover pattern lines*
> Pencil lines are easy to remove with a soft, white plastic eraser. I prefer the *Staedtler Mars Plastic *and the *Mercur Prism* erasers when it comes to removing pencil lines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take your time especially around the delicate areas of your carving.
> 
> Graphite transfer paper AND Pattern Transfer Tool pattern lines are best removed with the *Tombow Sand Eraser.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to import this eraser from Japan. You won't find it in any office supply store.
> It really does the trick. Again, erase carefully.
> Vacuum the eraser remains when you are done.
> 
> *Step 2 - Lightly sand the surface*
> With 220 grit or finer sand paper, very LIGHTLY sand the surface with the grain.
> You do NOT want to sand too much and flatten the ridges you worked so hard to create when carving.
> Also, wrap the edges of the sand paper around your fingers or a sanding block to avoid the edge of the paper catching a piece of your carving and chipping it out.
> Vacuum your project when sanding is complete.
> 
> *Step 3 - Apply sanding sealer*
> Using a soft, white nylon brush, apply a coat of sanding sealer to all sides and edges of your project.
> Zinsser Universal Sanding Sealer, available in most home centers, is a shellac based product that is wax-free.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sanding sealer can be brushed on because it will soak into the wood and not pool in the bottom of your carved areas.
> It will dry in 15-30 minutes which is nice.
> Seal all surfaces, front, back, sides, edges, everything. If a surface is left without a finish it will take on and give off moisture at different rates than the other surfaces with a finish on them and your project will warp.
> 
> You do not need to clean your brush. Let it dry hard. The next time you need to apply sanding sealer, soak the brush in denatured alcohol and it will soften and be ready to use again.
> 
> When all surfaces have been sealed and the sealer has dried, lightly sand and vacuum to remove dust.
> 
> *Step 4 - Apply a topcoat*
> Everything applied from here on out will be SPRAYED, not brushed!
> Brushing will cause finish to pool in the bottom of your carving and it will not look good, I promise.
> Spraying is the only way to apply a topcoat to your chip carving.
> For the Quick & Easy Finish, you will spray on SATIN LACQUER (also available in most home centers). Not gloss or semi-gloss. You want to spray on a dull finish so the light creates shadows where you carved. Gloss and semi-gloss finishes cause the light to reflect off the finish so the viewers eye is drawn to the shiny finish rather than your carving.
> 
> In a well-ventilated area, spray one light coat on all surfaces of your project. Of course you'll need to allow upper surfaces to dry before flipping it over to apply a finish to the back.
> 
> Lacquer also dries quickly, 15-30 minutes.
> When the first coat is dry, lightly sand and vacuum to remove the dust.
> 
> Spray on a second coat in the same manner.
> 
> When it is dry, examine the finish. If the finish is uniform and even on the surface, you are done!
> If the finish is not consistently even on the surface, lightly sand, vacuum, and apply a third coat.
> After the final topcoat is sprayed on, don't sand or polish or wax, you are done.
> 
> Follow these steps and you can completely finish your chip carving in 60-90 minutes!
> Now you know why I call this the *My Chip Carving Quick & Easy Finish!*
> 
> Here's an example of a candle holder I carved and finished using this method.
> Notice the shadows and how they draw your eye to the carving and not the finish. That's the goal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Step 5 - Send your square(s) to me*
> I will be assembling the square(s) you send me into a chip carved quilt(s). Each quilt will be auctioned or sold with proceeds going to the My Chip Carving Foundation. I will post a blog entry showing you the finished quilt(s) that you helped create along with auction/sales information. Thanks in advance!
> 
> *Mailing address:*
> My Chip Carving
> 51654 164th St.
> Garden City, MN 56034


Class dismissed. Thanks Marty for a wonderful ride. I did learn a lot. Please come back to this post and let me know when your new knives are ready for sale.


----------



## rich2008

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 8 - Applying a Finish*
> 
> Applying a finish to your completed chip carving is a "make or break" step. Do it well and your chip carving comes to life and is something wonderful to behold. Do it poorly and your carving loses the beauty and the finish detracts from the chip carved design. Follow this lesson closely from start to finish and you'll find success with each chip carving you complete from here on out.
> 
> I call this the *My Chip Carving Quick & Easy Finish*
> 
> *Step 1 - Remove leftover pattern lines*
> Pencil lines are easy to remove with a soft, white plastic eraser. I prefer the *Staedtler Mars Plastic *and the *Mercur Prism* erasers when it comes to removing pencil lines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take your time especially around the delicate areas of your carving.
> 
> Graphite transfer paper AND Pattern Transfer Tool pattern lines are best removed with the *Tombow Sand Eraser.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to import this eraser from Japan. You won't find it in any office supply store.
> It really does the trick. Again, erase carefully.
> Vacuum the eraser remains when you are done.
> 
> *Step 2 - Lightly sand the surface*
> With 220 grit or finer sand paper, very LIGHTLY sand the surface with the grain.
> You do NOT want to sand too much and flatten the ridges you worked so hard to create when carving.
> Also, wrap the edges of the sand paper around your fingers or a sanding block to avoid the edge of the paper catching a piece of your carving and chipping it out.
> Vacuum your project when sanding is complete.
> 
> *Step 3 - Apply sanding sealer*
> Using a soft, white nylon brush, apply a coat of sanding sealer to all sides and edges of your project.
> Zinsser Universal Sanding Sealer, available in most home centers, is a shellac based product that is wax-free.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sanding sealer can be brushed on because it will soak into the wood and not pool in the bottom of your carved areas.
> It will dry in 15-30 minutes which is nice.
> Seal all surfaces, front, back, sides, edges, everything. If a surface is left without a finish it will take on and give off moisture at different rates than the other surfaces with a finish on them and your project will warp.
> 
> You do not need to clean your brush. Let it dry hard. The next time you need to apply sanding sealer, soak the brush in denatured alcohol and it will soften and be ready to use again.
> 
> When all surfaces have been sealed and the sealer has dried, lightly sand and vacuum to remove dust.
> 
> *Step 4 - Apply a topcoat*
> Everything applied from here on out will be SPRAYED, not brushed!
> Brushing will cause finish to pool in the bottom of your carving and it will not look good, I promise.
> Spraying is the only way to apply a topcoat to your chip carving.
> For the Quick & Easy Finish, you will spray on SATIN LACQUER (also available in most home centers). Not gloss or semi-gloss. You want to spray on a dull finish so the light creates shadows where you carved. Gloss and semi-gloss finishes cause the light to reflect off the finish so the viewers eye is drawn to the shiny finish rather than your carving.
> 
> In a well-ventilated area, spray one light coat on all surfaces of your project. Of course you'll need to allow upper surfaces to dry before flipping it over to apply a finish to the back.
> 
> Lacquer also dries quickly, 15-30 minutes.
> When the first coat is dry, lightly sand and vacuum to remove the dust.
> 
> Spray on a second coat in the same manner.
> 
> When it is dry, examine the finish. If the finish is uniform and even on the surface, you are done!
> If the finish is not consistently even on the surface, lightly sand, vacuum, and apply a third coat.
> After the final topcoat is sprayed on, don't sand or polish or wax, you are done.
> 
> Follow these steps and you can completely finish your chip carving in 60-90 minutes!
> Now you know why I call this the *My Chip Carving Quick & Easy Finish!*
> 
> Here's an example of a candle holder I carved and finished using this method.
> Notice the shadows and how they draw your eye to the carving and not the finish. That's the goal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Step 5 - Send your square(s) to me*
> I will be assembling the square(s) you send me into a chip carved quilt(s). Each quilt will be auctioned or sold with proceeds going to the My Chip Carving Foundation. I will post a blog entry showing you the finished quilt(s) that you helped create along with auction/sales information. Thanks in advance!
> 
> *Mailing address:*
> My Chip Carving
> 51654 164th St.
> Garden City, MN 56034


Yes, count me in on the knives too Marty. I can't wait to get my order in. If I was not so far away, I'd drive up and get them in person!

Rich


----------



## rich2008

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 8 - Applying a Finish*
> 
> Applying a finish to your completed chip carving is a "make or break" step. Do it well and your chip carving comes to life and is something wonderful to behold. Do it poorly and your carving loses the beauty and the finish detracts from the chip carved design. Follow this lesson closely from start to finish and you'll find success with each chip carving you complete from here on out.
> 
> I call this the *My Chip Carving Quick & Easy Finish*
> 
> *Step 1 - Remove leftover pattern lines*
> Pencil lines are easy to remove with a soft, white plastic eraser. I prefer the *Staedtler Mars Plastic *and the *Mercur Prism* erasers when it comes to removing pencil lines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take your time especially around the delicate areas of your carving.
> 
> Graphite transfer paper AND Pattern Transfer Tool pattern lines are best removed with the *Tombow Sand Eraser.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to import this eraser from Japan. You won't find it in any office supply store.
> It really does the trick. Again, erase carefully.
> Vacuum the eraser remains when you are done.
> 
> *Step 2 - Lightly sand the surface*
> With 220 grit or finer sand paper, very LIGHTLY sand the surface with the grain.
> You do NOT want to sand too much and flatten the ridges you worked so hard to create when carving.
> Also, wrap the edges of the sand paper around your fingers or a sanding block to avoid the edge of the paper catching a piece of your carving and chipping it out.
> Vacuum your project when sanding is complete.
> 
> *Step 3 - Apply sanding sealer*
> Using a soft, white nylon brush, apply a coat of sanding sealer to all sides and edges of your project.
> Zinsser Universal Sanding Sealer, available in most home centers, is a shellac based product that is wax-free.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sanding sealer can be brushed on because it will soak into the wood and not pool in the bottom of your carved areas.
> It will dry in 15-30 minutes which is nice.
> Seal all surfaces, front, back, sides, edges, everything. If a surface is left without a finish it will take on and give off moisture at different rates than the other surfaces with a finish on them and your project will warp.
> 
> You do not need to clean your brush. Let it dry hard. The next time you need to apply sanding sealer, soak the brush in denatured alcohol and it will soften and be ready to use again.
> 
> When all surfaces have been sealed and the sealer has dried, lightly sand and vacuum to remove dust.
> 
> *Step 4 - Apply a topcoat*
> Everything applied from here on out will be SPRAYED, not brushed!
> Brushing will cause finish to pool in the bottom of your carving and it will not look good, I promise.
> Spraying is the only way to apply a topcoat to your chip carving.
> For the Quick & Easy Finish, you will spray on SATIN LACQUER (also available in most home centers). Not gloss or semi-gloss. You want to spray on a dull finish so the light creates shadows where you carved. Gloss and semi-gloss finishes cause the light to reflect off the finish so the viewers eye is drawn to the shiny finish rather than your carving.
> 
> In a well-ventilated area, spray one light coat on all surfaces of your project. Of course you'll need to allow upper surfaces to dry before flipping it over to apply a finish to the back.
> 
> Lacquer also dries quickly, 15-30 minutes.
> When the first coat is dry, lightly sand and vacuum to remove the dust.
> 
> Spray on a second coat in the same manner.
> 
> When it is dry, examine the finish. If the finish is uniform and even on the surface, you are done!
> If the finish is not consistently even on the surface, lightly sand, vacuum, and apply a third coat.
> After the final topcoat is sprayed on, don't sand or polish or wax, you are done.
> 
> Follow these steps and you can completely finish your chip carving in 60-90 minutes!
> Now you know why I call this the *My Chip Carving Quick & Easy Finish!*
> 
> Here's an example of a candle holder I carved and finished using this method.
> Notice the shadows and how they draw your eye to the carving and not the finish. That's the goal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Step 5 - Send your square(s) to me*
> I will be assembling the square(s) you send me into a chip carved quilt(s). Each quilt will be auctioned or sold with proceeds going to the My Chip Carving Foundation. I will post a blog entry showing you the finished quilt(s) that you helped create along with auction/sales information. Thanks in advance!
> 
> *Mailing address:*
> My Chip Carving
> 51654 164th St.
> Garden City, MN 56034


It's me again. I just had an idea. How about giving us a class on carving a plate? We can all get our plates ready, you give us a pattern, and we will proceed just like we did here with the quilt squares. I think many of us new carvers would really like a class like this. We all can not get to the Red Barn Retreats to do this, so a one on one video, sort of step by step procedure to follow through out the carving, would be great.

Thanks,
Rich


----------



## MyChipCarving

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 8 - Applying a Finish*
> 
> Applying a finish to your completed chip carving is a "make or break" step. Do it well and your chip carving comes to life and is something wonderful to behold. Do it poorly and your carving loses the beauty and the finish detracts from the chip carved design. Follow this lesson closely from start to finish and you'll find success with each chip carving you complete from here on out.
> 
> I call this the *My Chip Carving Quick & Easy Finish*
> 
> *Step 1 - Remove leftover pattern lines*
> Pencil lines are easy to remove with a soft, white plastic eraser. I prefer the *Staedtler Mars Plastic *and the *Mercur Prism* erasers when it comes to removing pencil lines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take your time especially around the delicate areas of your carving.
> 
> Graphite transfer paper AND Pattern Transfer Tool pattern lines are best removed with the *Tombow Sand Eraser.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to import this eraser from Japan. You won't find it in any office supply store.
> It really does the trick. Again, erase carefully.
> Vacuum the eraser remains when you are done.
> 
> *Step 2 - Lightly sand the surface*
> With 220 grit or finer sand paper, very LIGHTLY sand the surface with the grain.
> You do NOT want to sand too much and flatten the ridges you worked so hard to create when carving.
> Also, wrap the edges of the sand paper around your fingers or a sanding block to avoid the edge of the paper catching a piece of your carving and chipping it out.
> Vacuum your project when sanding is complete.
> 
> *Step 3 - Apply sanding sealer*
> Using a soft, white nylon brush, apply a coat of sanding sealer to all sides and edges of your project.
> Zinsser Universal Sanding Sealer, available in most home centers, is a shellac based product that is wax-free.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sanding sealer can be brushed on because it will soak into the wood and not pool in the bottom of your carved areas.
> It will dry in 15-30 minutes which is nice.
> Seal all surfaces, front, back, sides, edges, everything. If a surface is left without a finish it will take on and give off moisture at different rates than the other surfaces with a finish on them and your project will warp.
> 
> You do not need to clean your brush. Let it dry hard. The next time you need to apply sanding sealer, soak the brush in denatured alcohol and it will soften and be ready to use again.
> 
> When all surfaces have been sealed and the sealer has dried, lightly sand and vacuum to remove dust.
> 
> *Step 4 - Apply a topcoat*
> Everything applied from here on out will be SPRAYED, not brushed!
> Brushing will cause finish to pool in the bottom of your carving and it will not look good, I promise.
> Spraying is the only way to apply a topcoat to your chip carving.
> For the Quick & Easy Finish, you will spray on SATIN LACQUER (also available in most home centers). Not gloss or semi-gloss. You want to spray on a dull finish so the light creates shadows where you carved. Gloss and semi-gloss finishes cause the light to reflect off the finish so the viewers eye is drawn to the shiny finish rather than your carving.
> 
> In a well-ventilated area, spray one light coat on all surfaces of your project. Of course you'll need to allow upper surfaces to dry before flipping it over to apply a finish to the back.
> 
> Lacquer also dries quickly, 15-30 minutes.
> When the first coat is dry, lightly sand and vacuum to remove the dust.
> 
> Spray on a second coat in the same manner.
> 
> When it is dry, examine the finish. If the finish is uniform and even on the surface, you are done!
> If the finish is not consistently even on the surface, lightly sand, vacuum, and apply a third coat.
> After the final topcoat is sprayed on, don't sand or polish or wax, you are done.
> 
> Follow these steps and you can completely finish your chip carving in 60-90 minutes!
> Now you know why I call this the *My Chip Carving Quick & Easy Finish!*
> 
> Here's an example of a candle holder I carved and finished using this method.
> Notice the shadows and how they draw your eye to the carving and not the finish. That's the goal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Step 5 - Send your square(s) to me*
> I will be assembling the square(s) you send me into a chip carved quilt(s). Each quilt will be auctioned or sold with proceeds going to the My Chip Carving Foundation. I will post a blog entry showing you the finished quilt(s) that you helped create along with auction/sales information. Thanks in advance!
> 
> *Mailing address:*
> My Chip Carving
> 51654 164th St.
> Garden City, MN 56034


How about giving us a class on carving a plate? We can all get our plates ready, you give us a pattern, and we will proceed just like we did here with the quilt squares.

*Hey Rich and all,
You know how I like to teach chip carving. Teaching a plate carving class would be something I'd be interested in doing. 
If you read this and are interested in another chip carving class sometime in the future, why don't you reply to this post so we can get an early student count.
*


----------



## helluvawreck

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 8 - Applying a Finish*
> 
> Applying a finish to your completed chip carving is a "make or break" step. Do it well and your chip carving comes to life and is something wonderful to behold. Do it poorly and your carving loses the beauty and the finish detracts from the chip carved design. Follow this lesson closely from start to finish and you'll find success with each chip carving you complete from here on out.
> 
> I call this the *My Chip Carving Quick & Easy Finish*
> 
> *Step 1 - Remove leftover pattern lines*
> Pencil lines are easy to remove with a soft, white plastic eraser. I prefer the *Staedtler Mars Plastic *and the *Mercur Prism* erasers when it comes to removing pencil lines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take your time especially around the delicate areas of your carving.
> 
> Graphite transfer paper AND Pattern Transfer Tool pattern lines are best removed with the *Tombow Sand Eraser.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to import this eraser from Japan. You won't find it in any office supply store.
> It really does the trick. Again, erase carefully.
> Vacuum the eraser remains when you are done.
> 
> *Step 2 - Lightly sand the surface*
> With 220 grit or finer sand paper, very LIGHTLY sand the surface with the grain.
> You do NOT want to sand too much and flatten the ridges you worked so hard to create when carving.
> Also, wrap the edges of the sand paper around your fingers or a sanding block to avoid the edge of the paper catching a piece of your carving and chipping it out.
> Vacuum your project when sanding is complete.
> 
> *Step 3 - Apply sanding sealer*
> Using a soft, white nylon brush, apply a coat of sanding sealer to all sides and edges of your project.
> Zinsser Universal Sanding Sealer, available in most home centers, is a shellac based product that is wax-free.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sanding sealer can be brushed on because it will soak into the wood and not pool in the bottom of your carved areas.
> It will dry in 15-30 minutes which is nice.
> Seal all surfaces, front, back, sides, edges, everything. If a surface is left without a finish it will take on and give off moisture at different rates than the other surfaces with a finish on them and your project will warp.
> 
> You do not need to clean your brush. Let it dry hard. The next time you need to apply sanding sealer, soak the brush in denatured alcohol and it will soften and be ready to use again.
> 
> When all surfaces have been sealed and the sealer has dried, lightly sand and vacuum to remove dust.
> 
> *Step 4 - Apply a topcoat*
> Everything applied from here on out will be SPRAYED, not brushed!
> Brushing will cause finish to pool in the bottom of your carving and it will not look good, I promise.
> Spraying is the only way to apply a topcoat to your chip carving.
> For the Quick & Easy Finish, you will spray on SATIN LACQUER (also available in most home centers). Not gloss or semi-gloss. You want to spray on a dull finish so the light creates shadows where you carved. Gloss and semi-gloss finishes cause the light to reflect off the finish so the viewers eye is drawn to the shiny finish rather than your carving.
> 
> In a well-ventilated area, spray one light coat on all surfaces of your project. Of course you'll need to allow upper surfaces to dry before flipping it over to apply a finish to the back.
> 
> Lacquer also dries quickly, 15-30 minutes.
> When the first coat is dry, lightly sand and vacuum to remove the dust.
> 
> Spray on a second coat in the same manner.
> 
> When it is dry, examine the finish. If the finish is uniform and even on the surface, you are done!
> If the finish is not consistently even on the surface, lightly sand, vacuum, and apply a third coat.
> After the final topcoat is sprayed on, don't sand or polish or wax, you are done.
> 
> Follow these steps and you can completely finish your chip carving in 60-90 minutes!
> Now you know why I call this the *My Chip Carving Quick & Easy Finish!*
> 
> Here's an example of a candle holder I carved and finished using this method.
> Notice the shadows and how they draw your eye to the carving and not the finish. That's the goal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Step 5 - Send your square(s) to me*
> I will be assembling the square(s) you send me into a chip carved quilt(s). Each quilt will be auctioned or sold with proceeds going to the My Chip Carving Foundation. I will post a blog entry showing you the finished quilt(s) that you helped create along with auction/sales information. Thanks in advance!
> 
> *Mailing address:*
> My Chip Carving
> 51654 164th St.
> Garden City, MN 56034


Marty, I still haven't carved a single quilt square, yet. I'll try my best to get you a few before the end of the month. I have been chip carving, however, and I really do enjoy it. I've been carving box top practice boards, letter practice boards, and Sunday I carved a free form leave pattern. Now, I really enjoyed that leaf pattern. Thanks for getting me to make the plunge by posting this tutorial.


----------



## rich2008

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 8 - Applying a Finish*
> 
> Applying a finish to your completed chip carving is a "make or break" step. Do it well and your chip carving comes to life and is something wonderful to behold. Do it poorly and your carving loses the beauty and the finish detracts from the chip carved design. Follow this lesson closely from start to finish and you'll find success with each chip carving you complete from here on out.
> 
> I call this the *My Chip Carving Quick & Easy Finish*
> 
> *Step 1 - Remove leftover pattern lines*
> Pencil lines are easy to remove with a soft, white plastic eraser. I prefer the *Staedtler Mars Plastic *and the *Mercur Prism* erasers when it comes to removing pencil lines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take your time especially around the delicate areas of your carving.
> 
> Graphite transfer paper AND Pattern Transfer Tool pattern lines are best removed with the *Tombow Sand Eraser.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to import this eraser from Japan. You won't find it in any office supply store.
> It really does the trick. Again, erase carefully.
> Vacuum the eraser remains when you are done.
> 
> *Step 2 - Lightly sand the surface*
> With 220 grit or finer sand paper, very LIGHTLY sand the surface with the grain.
> You do NOT want to sand too much and flatten the ridges you worked so hard to create when carving.
> Also, wrap the edges of the sand paper around your fingers or a sanding block to avoid the edge of the paper catching a piece of your carving and chipping it out.
> Vacuum your project when sanding is complete.
> 
> *Step 3 - Apply sanding sealer*
> Using a soft, white nylon brush, apply a coat of sanding sealer to all sides and edges of your project.
> Zinsser Universal Sanding Sealer, available in most home centers, is a shellac based product that is wax-free.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sanding sealer can be brushed on because it will soak into the wood and not pool in the bottom of your carved areas.
> It will dry in 15-30 minutes which is nice.
> Seal all surfaces, front, back, sides, edges, everything. If a surface is left without a finish it will take on and give off moisture at different rates than the other surfaces with a finish on them and your project will warp.
> 
> You do not need to clean your brush. Let it dry hard. The next time you need to apply sanding sealer, soak the brush in denatured alcohol and it will soften and be ready to use again.
> 
> When all surfaces have been sealed and the sealer has dried, lightly sand and vacuum to remove dust.
> 
> *Step 4 - Apply a topcoat*
> Everything applied from here on out will be SPRAYED, not brushed!
> Brushing will cause finish to pool in the bottom of your carving and it will not look good, I promise.
> Spraying is the only way to apply a topcoat to your chip carving.
> For the Quick & Easy Finish, you will spray on SATIN LACQUER (also available in most home centers). Not gloss or semi-gloss. You want to spray on a dull finish so the light creates shadows where you carved. Gloss and semi-gloss finishes cause the light to reflect off the finish so the viewers eye is drawn to the shiny finish rather than your carving.
> 
> In a well-ventilated area, spray one light coat on all surfaces of your project. Of course you'll need to allow upper surfaces to dry before flipping it over to apply a finish to the back.
> 
> Lacquer also dries quickly, 15-30 minutes.
> When the first coat is dry, lightly sand and vacuum to remove the dust.
> 
> Spray on a second coat in the same manner.
> 
> When it is dry, examine the finish. If the finish is uniform and even on the surface, you are done!
> If the finish is not consistently even on the surface, lightly sand, vacuum, and apply a third coat.
> After the final topcoat is sprayed on, don't sand or polish or wax, you are done.
> 
> Follow these steps and you can completely finish your chip carving in 60-90 minutes!
> Now you know why I call this the *My Chip Carving Quick & Easy Finish!*
> 
> Here's an example of a candle holder I carved and finished using this method.
> Notice the shadows and how they draw your eye to the carving and not the finish. That's the goal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Step 5 - Send your square(s) to me*
> I will be assembling the square(s) you send me into a chip carved quilt(s). Each quilt will be auctioned or sold with proceeds going to the My Chip Carving Foundation. I will post a blog entry showing you the finished quilt(s) that you helped create along with auction/sales information. Thanks in advance!
> 
> *Mailing address:*
> My Chip Carving
> 51654 164th St.
> Garden City, MN 56034












!

!

!Hi Marty;
I just mailed off my two quilt squares. I did snap a jpeg of them, but have not posted any pics here on Lumberjocs. I'll try and see how it works. Yes, count me in as the first student on the plate carving!


----------



## superdav721

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 8 - Applying a Finish*
> 
> Applying a finish to your completed chip carving is a "make or break" step. Do it well and your chip carving comes to life and is something wonderful to behold. Do it poorly and your carving loses the beauty and the finish detracts from the chip carved design. Follow this lesson closely from start to finish and you'll find success with each chip carving you complete from here on out.
> 
> I call this the *My Chip Carving Quick & Easy Finish*
> 
> *Step 1 - Remove leftover pattern lines*
> Pencil lines are easy to remove with a soft, white plastic eraser. I prefer the *Staedtler Mars Plastic *and the *Mercur Prism* erasers when it comes to removing pencil lines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take your time especially around the delicate areas of your carving.
> 
> Graphite transfer paper AND Pattern Transfer Tool pattern lines are best removed with the *Tombow Sand Eraser.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to import this eraser from Japan. You won't find it in any office supply store.
> It really does the trick. Again, erase carefully.
> Vacuum the eraser remains when you are done.
> 
> *Step 2 - Lightly sand the surface*
> With 220 grit or finer sand paper, very LIGHTLY sand the surface with the grain.
> You do NOT want to sand too much and flatten the ridges you worked so hard to create when carving.
> Also, wrap the edges of the sand paper around your fingers or a sanding block to avoid the edge of the paper catching a piece of your carving and chipping it out.
> Vacuum your project when sanding is complete.
> 
> *Step 3 - Apply sanding sealer*
> Using a soft, white nylon brush, apply a coat of sanding sealer to all sides and edges of your project.
> Zinsser Universal Sanding Sealer, available in most home centers, is a shellac based product that is wax-free.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sanding sealer can be brushed on because it will soak into the wood and not pool in the bottom of your carved areas.
> It will dry in 15-30 minutes which is nice.
> Seal all surfaces, front, back, sides, edges, everything. If a surface is left without a finish it will take on and give off moisture at different rates than the other surfaces with a finish on them and your project will warp.
> 
> You do not need to clean your brush. Let it dry hard. The next time you need to apply sanding sealer, soak the brush in denatured alcohol and it will soften and be ready to use again.
> 
> When all surfaces have been sealed and the sealer has dried, lightly sand and vacuum to remove dust.
> 
> *Step 4 - Apply a topcoat*
> Everything applied from here on out will be SPRAYED, not brushed!
> Brushing will cause finish to pool in the bottom of your carving and it will not look good, I promise.
> Spraying is the only way to apply a topcoat to your chip carving.
> For the Quick & Easy Finish, you will spray on SATIN LACQUER (also available in most home centers). Not gloss or semi-gloss. You want to spray on a dull finish so the light creates shadows where you carved. Gloss and semi-gloss finishes cause the light to reflect off the finish so the viewers eye is drawn to the shiny finish rather than your carving.
> 
> In a well-ventilated area, spray one light coat on all surfaces of your project. Of course you'll need to allow upper surfaces to dry before flipping it over to apply a finish to the back.
> 
> Lacquer also dries quickly, 15-30 minutes.
> When the first coat is dry, lightly sand and vacuum to remove the dust.
> 
> Spray on a second coat in the same manner.
> 
> When it is dry, examine the finish. If the finish is uniform and even on the surface, you are done!
> If the finish is not consistently even on the surface, lightly sand, vacuum, and apply a third coat.
> After the final topcoat is sprayed on, don't sand or polish or wax, you are done.
> 
> Follow these steps and you can completely finish your chip carving in 60-90 minutes!
> Now you know why I call this the *My Chip Carving Quick & Easy Finish!*
> 
> Here's an example of a candle holder I carved and finished using this method.
> Notice the shadows and how they draw your eye to the carving and not the finish. That's the goal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Step 5 - Send your square(s) to me*
> I will be assembling the square(s) you send me into a chip carved quilt(s). Each quilt will be auctioned or sold with proceeds going to the My Chip Carving Foundation. I will post a blog entry showing you the finished quilt(s) that you helped create along with auction/sales information. Thanks in advance!
> 
> *Mailing address:*
> My Chip Carving
> 51654 164th St.
> Garden City, MN 56034


Wow Rich great stuff!


----------



## Cubie

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 8 - Applying a Finish*
> 
> Applying a finish to your completed chip carving is a "make or break" step. Do it well and your chip carving comes to life and is something wonderful to behold. Do it poorly and your carving loses the beauty and the finish detracts from the chip carved design. Follow this lesson closely from start to finish and you'll find success with each chip carving you complete from here on out.
> 
> I call this the *My Chip Carving Quick & Easy Finish*
> 
> *Step 1 - Remove leftover pattern lines*
> Pencil lines are easy to remove with a soft, white plastic eraser. I prefer the *Staedtler Mars Plastic *and the *Mercur Prism* erasers when it comes to removing pencil lines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take your time especially around the delicate areas of your carving.
> 
> Graphite transfer paper AND Pattern Transfer Tool pattern lines are best removed with the *Tombow Sand Eraser.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to import this eraser from Japan. You won't find it in any office supply store.
> It really does the trick. Again, erase carefully.
> Vacuum the eraser remains when you are done.
> 
> *Step 2 - Lightly sand the surface*
> With 220 grit or finer sand paper, very LIGHTLY sand the surface with the grain.
> You do NOT want to sand too much and flatten the ridges you worked so hard to create when carving.
> Also, wrap the edges of the sand paper around your fingers or a sanding block to avoid the edge of the paper catching a piece of your carving and chipping it out.
> Vacuum your project when sanding is complete.
> 
> *Step 3 - Apply sanding sealer*
> Using a soft, white nylon brush, apply a coat of sanding sealer to all sides and edges of your project.
> Zinsser Universal Sanding Sealer, available in most home centers, is a shellac based product that is wax-free.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sanding sealer can be brushed on because it will soak into the wood and not pool in the bottom of your carved areas.
> It will dry in 15-30 minutes which is nice.
> Seal all surfaces, front, back, sides, edges, everything. If a surface is left without a finish it will take on and give off moisture at different rates than the other surfaces with a finish on them and your project will warp.
> 
> You do not need to clean your brush. Let it dry hard. The next time you need to apply sanding sealer, soak the brush in denatured alcohol and it will soften and be ready to use again.
> 
> When all surfaces have been sealed and the sealer has dried, lightly sand and vacuum to remove dust.
> 
> *Step 4 - Apply a topcoat*
> Everything applied from here on out will be SPRAYED, not brushed!
> Brushing will cause finish to pool in the bottom of your carving and it will not look good, I promise.
> Spraying is the only way to apply a topcoat to your chip carving.
> For the Quick & Easy Finish, you will spray on SATIN LACQUER (also available in most home centers). Not gloss or semi-gloss. You want to spray on a dull finish so the light creates shadows where you carved. Gloss and semi-gloss finishes cause the light to reflect off the finish so the viewers eye is drawn to the shiny finish rather than your carving.
> 
> In a well-ventilated area, spray one light coat on all surfaces of your project. Of course you'll need to allow upper surfaces to dry before flipping it over to apply a finish to the back.
> 
> Lacquer also dries quickly, 15-30 minutes.
> When the first coat is dry, lightly sand and vacuum to remove the dust.
> 
> Spray on a second coat in the same manner.
> 
> When it is dry, examine the finish. If the finish is uniform and even on the surface, you are done!
> If the finish is not consistently even on the surface, lightly sand, vacuum, and apply a third coat.
> After the final topcoat is sprayed on, don't sand or polish or wax, you are done.
> 
> Follow these steps and you can completely finish your chip carving in 60-90 minutes!
> Now you know why I call this the *My Chip Carving Quick & Easy Finish!*
> 
> Here's an example of a candle holder I carved and finished using this method.
> Notice the shadows and how they draw your eye to the carving and not the finish. That's the goal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Step 5 - Send your square(s) to me*
> I will be assembling the square(s) you send me into a chip carved quilt(s). Each quilt will be auctioned or sold with proceeds going to the My Chip Carving Foundation. I will post a blog entry showing you the finished quilt(s) that you helped create along with auction/sales information. Thanks in advance!
> 
> *Mailing address:*
> My Chip Carving
> 51654 164th St.
> Garden City, MN 56034


Marty, I intend to try the truetint spray on finish using an airbrush. Since I will have the brush out and limbered up I was wondering if it might be used for the initial coat of shellac rather than brushing it on?

Cubie


----------



## MyChipCarving

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 8 - Applying a Finish*
> 
> Applying a finish to your completed chip carving is a "make or break" step. Do it well and your chip carving comes to life and is something wonderful to behold. Do it poorly and your carving loses the beauty and the finish detracts from the chip carved design. Follow this lesson closely from start to finish and you'll find success with each chip carving you complete from here on out.
> 
> I call this the *My Chip Carving Quick & Easy Finish*
> 
> *Step 1 - Remove leftover pattern lines*
> Pencil lines are easy to remove with a soft, white plastic eraser. I prefer the *Staedtler Mars Plastic *and the *Mercur Prism* erasers when it comes to removing pencil lines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take your time especially around the delicate areas of your carving.
> 
> Graphite transfer paper AND Pattern Transfer Tool pattern lines are best removed with the *Tombow Sand Eraser.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to import this eraser from Japan. You won't find it in any office supply store.
> It really does the trick. Again, erase carefully.
> Vacuum the eraser remains when you are done.
> 
> *Step 2 - Lightly sand the surface*
> With 220 grit or finer sand paper, very LIGHTLY sand the surface with the grain.
> You do NOT want to sand too much and flatten the ridges you worked so hard to create when carving.
> Also, wrap the edges of the sand paper around your fingers or a sanding block to avoid the edge of the paper catching a piece of your carving and chipping it out.
> Vacuum your project when sanding is complete.
> 
> *Step 3 - Apply sanding sealer*
> Using a soft, white nylon brush, apply a coat of sanding sealer to all sides and edges of your project.
> Zinsser Universal Sanding Sealer, available in most home centers, is a shellac based product that is wax-free.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sanding sealer can be brushed on because it will soak into the wood and not pool in the bottom of your carved areas.
> It will dry in 15-30 minutes which is nice.
> Seal all surfaces, front, back, sides, edges, everything. If a surface is left without a finish it will take on and give off moisture at different rates than the other surfaces with a finish on them and your project will warp.
> 
> You do not need to clean your brush. Let it dry hard. The next time you need to apply sanding sealer, soak the brush in denatured alcohol and it will soften and be ready to use again.
> 
> When all surfaces have been sealed and the sealer has dried, lightly sand and vacuum to remove dust.
> 
> *Step 4 - Apply a topcoat*
> Everything applied from here on out will be SPRAYED, not brushed!
> Brushing will cause finish to pool in the bottom of your carving and it will not look good, I promise.
> Spraying is the only way to apply a topcoat to your chip carving.
> For the Quick & Easy Finish, you will spray on SATIN LACQUER (also available in most home centers). Not gloss or semi-gloss. You want to spray on a dull finish so the light creates shadows where you carved. Gloss and semi-gloss finishes cause the light to reflect off the finish so the viewers eye is drawn to the shiny finish rather than your carving.
> 
> In a well-ventilated area, spray one light coat on all surfaces of your project. Of course you'll need to allow upper surfaces to dry before flipping it over to apply a finish to the back.
> 
> Lacquer also dries quickly, 15-30 minutes.
> When the first coat is dry, lightly sand and vacuum to remove the dust.
> 
> Spray on a second coat in the same manner.
> 
> When it is dry, examine the finish. If the finish is uniform and even on the surface, you are done!
> If the finish is not consistently even on the surface, lightly sand, vacuum, and apply a third coat.
> After the final topcoat is sprayed on, don't sand or polish or wax, you are done.
> 
> Follow these steps and you can completely finish your chip carving in 60-90 minutes!
> Now you know why I call this the *My Chip Carving Quick & Easy Finish!*
> 
> Here's an example of a candle holder I carved and finished using this method.
> Notice the shadows and how they draw your eye to the carving and not the finish. That's the goal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Step 5 - Send your square(s) to me*
> I will be assembling the square(s) you send me into a chip carved quilt(s). Each quilt will be auctioned or sold with proceeds going to the My Chip Carving Foundation. I will post a blog entry showing you the finished quilt(s) that you helped create along with auction/sales information. Thanks in advance!
> 
> *Mailing address:*
> My Chip Carving
> 51654 164th St.
> Garden City, MN 56034


Marty, I intend to try the truetint spray on finish using an airbrush. Since I will have the brush out and limbered up I was wondering if it might be used for the initial coat of shellac rather than brushing it on?

*Cubie, most definitely you can airbrush the shellac sanding sealer and all coats thereafter.
I do that when I've got a lot of items to finish. Sure saves time and the results are…oohlala!*


----------



## Kentuk55

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 8 - Applying a Finish*
> 
> Applying a finish to your completed chip carving is a "make or break" step. Do it well and your chip carving comes to life and is something wonderful to behold. Do it poorly and your carving loses the beauty and the finish detracts from the chip carved design. Follow this lesson closely from start to finish and you'll find success with each chip carving you complete from here on out.
> 
> I call this the *My Chip Carving Quick & Easy Finish*
> 
> *Step 1 - Remove leftover pattern lines*
> Pencil lines are easy to remove with a soft, white plastic eraser. I prefer the *Staedtler Mars Plastic *and the *Mercur Prism* erasers when it comes to removing pencil lines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take your time especially around the delicate areas of your carving.
> 
> Graphite transfer paper AND Pattern Transfer Tool pattern lines are best removed with the *Tombow Sand Eraser.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to import this eraser from Japan. You won't find it in any office supply store.
> It really does the trick. Again, erase carefully.
> Vacuum the eraser remains when you are done.
> 
> *Step 2 - Lightly sand the surface*
> With 220 grit or finer sand paper, very LIGHTLY sand the surface with the grain.
> You do NOT want to sand too much and flatten the ridges you worked so hard to create when carving.
> Also, wrap the edges of the sand paper around your fingers or a sanding block to avoid the edge of the paper catching a piece of your carving and chipping it out.
> Vacuum your project when sanding is complete.
> 
> *Step 3 - Apply sanding sealer*
> Using a soft, white nylon brush, apply a coat of sanding sealer to all sides and edges of your project.
> Zinsser Universal Sanding Sealer, available in most home centers, is a shellac based product that is wax-free.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sanding sealer can be brushed on because it will soak into the wood and not pool in the bottom of your carved areas.
> It will dry in 15-30 minutes which is nice.
> Seal all surfaces, front, back, sides, edges, everything. If a surface is left without a finish it will take on and give off moisture at different rates than the other surfaces with a finish on them and your project will warp.
> 
> You do not need to clean your brush. Let it dry hard. The next time you need to apply sanding sealer, soak the brush in denatured alcohol and it will soften and be ready to use again.
> 
> When all surfaces have been sealed and the sealer has dried, lightly sand and vacuum to remove dust.
> 
> *Step 4 - Apply a topcoat*
> Everything applied from here on out will be SPRAYED, not brushed!
> Brushing will cause finish to pool in the bottom of your carving and it will not look good, I promise.
> Spraying is the only way to apply a topcoat to your chip carving.
> For the Quick & Easy Finish, you will spray on SATIN LACQUER (also available in most home centers). Not gloss or semi-gloss. You want to spray on a dull finish so the light creates shadows where you carved. Gloss and semi-gloss finishes cause the light to reflect off the finish so the viewers eye is drawn to the shiny finish rather than your carving.
> 
> In a well-ventilated area, spray one light coat on all surfaces of your project. Of course you'll need to allow upper surfaces to dry before flipping it over to apply a finish to the back.
> 
> Lacquer also dries quickly, 15-30 minutes.
> When the first coat is dry, lightly sand and vacuum to remove the dust.
> 
> Spray on a second coat in the same manner.
> 
> When it is dry, examine the finish. If the finish is uniform and even on the surface, you are done!
> If the finish is not consistently even on the surface, lightly sand, vacuum, and apply a third coat.
> After the final topcoat is sprayed on, don't sand or polish or wax, you are done.
> 
> Follow these steps and you can completely finish your chip carving in 60-90 minutes!
> Now you know why I call this the *My Chip Carving Quick & Easy Finish!*
> 
> Here's an example of a candle holder I carved and finished using this method.
> Notice the shadows and how they draw your eye to the carving and not the finish. That's the goal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Step 5 - Send your square(s) to me*
> I will be assembling the square(s) you send me into a chip carved quilt(s). Each quilt will be auctioned or sold with proceeds going to the My Chip Carving Foundation. I will post a blog entry showing you the finished quilt(s) that you helped create along with auction/sales information. Thanks in advance!
> 
> *Mailing address:*
> My Chip Carving
> 51654 164th St.
> Garden City, MN 56034


rich2008: very nice chip projects there.


----------



## Chipaway

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 8 - Applying a Finish*
> 
> Applying a finish to your completed chip carving is a "make or break" step. Do it well and your chip carving comes to life and is something wonderful to behold. Do it poorly and your carving loses the beauty and the finish detracts from the chip carved design. Follow this lesson closely from start to finish and you'll find success with each chip carving you complete from here on out.
> 
> I call this the *My Chip Carving Quick & Easy Finish*
> 
> *Step 1 - Remove leftover pattern lines*
> Pencil lines are easy to remove with a soft, white plastic eraser. I prefer the *Staedtler Mars Plastic *and the *Mercur Prism* erasers when it comes to removing pencil lines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take your time especially around the delicate areas of your carving.
> 
> Graphite transfer paper AND Pattern Transfer Tool pattern lines are best removed with the *Tombow Sand Eraser.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to import this eraser from Japan. You won't find it in any office supply store.
> It really does the trick. Again, erase carefully.
> Vacuum the eraser remains when you are done.
> 
> *Step 2 - Lightly sand the surface*
> With 220 grit or finer sand paper, very LIGHTLY sand the surface with the grain.
> You do NOT want to sand too much and flatten the ridges you worked so hard to create when carving.
> Also, wrap the edges of the sand paper around your fingers or a sanding block to avoid the edge of the paper catching a piece of your carving and chipping it out.
> Vacuum your project when sanding is complete.
> 
> *Step 3 - Apply sanding sealer*
> Using a soft, white nylon brush, apply a coat of sanding sealer to all sides and edges of your project.
> Zinsser Universal Sanding Sealer, available in most home centers, is a shellac based product that is wax-free.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sanding sealer can be brushed on because it will soak into the wood and not pool in the bottom of your carved areas.
> It will dry in 15-30 minutes which is nice.
> Seal all surfaces, front, back, sides, edges, everything. If a surface is left without a finish it will take on and give off moisture at different rates than the other surfaces with a finish on them and your project will warp.
> 
> You do not need to clean your brush. Let it dry hard. The next time you need to apply sanding sealer, soak the brush in denatured alcohol and it will soften and be ready to use again.
> 
> When all surfaces have been sealed and the sealer has dried, lightly sand and vacuum to remove dust.
> 
> *Step 4 - Apply a topcoat*
> Everything applied from here on out will be SPRAYED, not brushed!
> Brushing will cause finish to pool in the bottom of your carving and it will not look good, I promise.
> Spraying is the only way to apply a topcoat to your chip carving.
> For the Quick & Easy Finish, you will spray on SATIN LACQUER (also available in most home centers). Not gloss or semi-gloss. You want to spray on a dull finish so the light creates shadows where you carved. Gloss and semi-gloss finishes cause the light to reflect off the finish so the viewers eye is drawn to the shiny finish rather than your carving.
> 
> In a well-ventilated area, spray one light coat on all surfaces of your project. Of course you'll need to allow upper surfaces to dry before flipping it over to apply a finish to the back.
> 
> Lacquer also dries quickly, 15-30 minutes.
> When the first coat is dry, lightly sand and vacuum to remove the dust.
> 
> Spray on a second coat in the same manner.
> 
> When it is dry, examine the finish. If the finish is uniform and even on the surface, you are done!
> If the finish is not consistently even on the surface, lightly sand, vacuum, and apply a third coat.
> After the final topcoat is sprayed on, don't sand or polish or wax, you are done.
> 
> Follow these steps and you can completely finish your chip carving in 60-90 minutes!
> Now you know why I call this the *My Chip Carving Quick & Easy Finish!*
> 
> Here's an example of a candle holder I carved and finished using this method.
> Notice the shadows and how they draw your eye to the carving and not the finish. That's the goal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Step 5 - Send your square(s) to me*
> I will be assembling the square(s) you send me into a chip carved quilt(s). Each quilt will be auctioned or sold with proceeds going to the My Chip Carving Foundation. I will post a blog entry showing you the finished quilt(s) that you helped create along with auction/sales information. Thanks in advance!
> 
> *Mailing address:*
> My Chip Carving
> 51654 164th St.
> Garden City, MN 56034


Marty, I'd be interested in additional classes. Plates would be good. Lettering would be good. Heck, about anything would be good for me. I have a lot to learn.

Rich, nice looking projects!


----------



## Panthro

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 8 - Applying a Finish*
> 
> Applying a finish to your completed chip carving is a "make or break" step. Do it well and your chip carving comes to life and is something wonderful to behold. Do it poorly and your carving loses the beauty and the finish detracts from the chip carved design. Follow this lesson closely from start to finish and you'll find success with each chip carving you complete from here on out.
> 
> I call this the *My Chip Carving Quick & Easy Finish*
> 
> *Step 1 - Remove leftover pattern lines*
> Pencil lines are easy to remove with a soft, white plastic eraser. I prefer the *Staedtler Mars Plastic *and the *Mercur Prism* erasers when it comes to removing pencil lines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take your time especially around the delicate areas of your carving.
> 
> Graphite transfer paper AND Pattern Transfer Tool pattern lines are best removed with the *Tombow Sand Eraser.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to import this eraser from Japan. You won't find it in any office supply store.
> It really does the trick. Again, erase carefully.
> Vacuum the eraser remains when you are done.
> 
> *Step 2 - Lightly sand the surface*
> With 220 grit or finer sand paper, very LIGHTLY sand the surface with the grain.
> You do NOT want to sand too much and flatten the ridges you worked so hard to create when carving.
> Also, wrap the edges of the sand paper around your fingers or a sanding block to avoid the edge of the paper catching a piece of your carving and chipping it out.
> Vacuum your project when sanding is complete.
> 
> *Step 3 - Apply sanding sealer*
> Using a soft, white nylon brush, apply a coat of sanding sealer to all sides and edges of your project.
> Zinsser Universal Sanding Sealer, available in most home centers, is a shellac based product that is wax-free.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sanding sealer can be brushed on because it will soak into the wood and not pool in the bottom of your carved areas.
> It will dry in 15-30 minutes which is nice.
> Seal all surfaces, front, back, sides, edges, everything. If a surface is left without a finish it will take on and give off moisture at different rates than the other surfaces with a finish on them and your project will warp.
> 
> You do not need to clean your brush. Let it dry hard. The next time you need to apply sanding sealer, soak the brush in denatured alcohol and it will soften and be ready to use again.
> 
> When all surfaces have been sealed and the sealer has dried, lightly sand and vacuum to remove dust.
> 
> *Step 4 - Apply a topcoat*
> Everything applied from here on out will be SPRAYED, not brushed!
> Brushing will cause finish to pool in the bottom of your carving and it will not look good, I promise.
> Spraying is the only way to apply a topcoat to your chip carving.
> For the Quick & Easy Finish, you will spray on SATIN LACQUER (also available in most home centers). Not gloss or semi-gloss. You want to spray on a dull finish so the light creates shadows where you carved. Gloss and semi-gloss finishes cause the light to reflect off the finish so the viewers eye is drawn to the shiny finish rather than your carving.
> 
> In a well-ventilated area, spray one light coat on all surfaces of your project. Of course you'll need to allow upper surfaces to dry before flipping it over to apply a finish to the back.
> 
> Lacquer also dries quickly, 15-30 minutes.
> When the first coat is dry, lightly sand and vacuum to remove the dust.
> 
> Spray on a second coat in the same manner.
> 
> When it is dry, examine the finish. If the finish is uniform and even on the surface, you are done!
> If the finish is not consistently even on the surface, lightly sand, vacuum, and apply a third coat.
> After the final topcoat is sprayed on, don't sand or polish or wax, you are done.
> 
> Follow these steps and you can completely finish your chip carving in 60-90 minutes!
> Now you know why I call this the *My Chip Carving Quick & Easy Finish!*
> 
> Here's an example of a candle holder I carved and finished using this method.
> Notice the shadows and how they draw your eye to the carving and not the finish. That's the goal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Step 5 - Send your square(s) to me*
> I will be assembling the square(s) you send me into a chip carved quilt(s). Each quilt will be auctioned or sold with proceeds going to the My Chip Carving Foundation. I will post a blog entry showing you the finished quilt(s) that you helped create along with auction/sales information. Thanks in advance!
> 
> *Mailing address:*
> My Chip Carving
> 51654 164th St.
> Garden City, MN 56034


Rich, I really like your quilt carvings. You rock!!


----------



## rich2008

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 8 - Applying a Finish*
> 
> Applying a finish to your completed chip carving is a "make or break" step. Do it well and your chip carving comes to life and is something wonderful to behold. Do it poorly and your carving loses the beauty and the finish detracts from the chip carved design. Follow this lesson closely from start to finish and you'll find success with each chip carving you complete from here on out.
> 
> I call this the *My Chip Carving Quick & Easy Finish*
> 
> *Step 1 - Remove leftover pattern lines*
> Pencil lines are easy to remove with a soft, white plastic eraser. I prefer the *Staedtler Mars Plastic *and the *Mercur Prism* erasers when it comes to removing pencil lines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take your time especially around the delicate areas of your carving.
> 
> Graphite transfer paper AND Pattern Transfer Tool pattern lines are best removed with the *Tombow Sand Eraser.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to import this eraser from Japan. You won't find it in any office supply store.
> It really does the trick. Again, erase carefully.
> Vacuum the eraser remains when you are done.
> 
> *Step 2 - Lightly sand the surface*
> With 220 grit or finer sand paper, very LIGHTLY sand the surface with the grain.
> You do NOT want to sand too much and flatten the ridges you worked so hard to create when carving.
> Also, wrap the edges of the sand paper around your fingers or a sanding block to avoid the edge of the paper catching a piece of your carving and chipping it out.
> Vacuum your project when sanding is complete.
> 
> *Step 3 - Apply sanding sealer*
> Using a soft, white nylon brush, apply a coat of sanding sealer to all sides and edges of your project.
> Zinsser Universal Sanding Sealer, available in most home centers, is a shellac based product that is wax-free.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sanding sealer can be brushed on because it will soak into the wood and not pool in the bottom of your carved areas.
> It will dry in 15-30 minutes which is nice.
> Seal all surfaces, front, back, sides, edges, everything. If a surface is left without a finish it will take on and give off moisture at different rates than the other surfaces with a finish on them and your project will warp.
> 
> You do not need to clean your brush. Let it dry hard. The next time you need to apply sanding sealer, soak the brush in denatured alcohol and it will soften and be ready to use again.
> 
> When all surfaces have been sealed and the sealer has dried, lightly sand and vacuum to remove dust.
> 
> *Step 4 - Apply a topcoat*
> Everything applied from here on out will be SPRAYED, not brushed!
> Brushing will cause finish to pool in the bottom of your carving and it will not look good, I promise.
> Spraying is the only way to apply a topcoat to your chip carving.
> For the Quick & Easy Finish, you will spray on SATIN LACQUER (also available in most home centers). Not gloss or semi-gloss. You want to spray on a dull finish so the light creates shadows where you carved. Gloss and semi-gloss finishes cause the light to reflect off the finish so the viewers eye is drawn to the shiny finish rather than your carving.
> 
> In a well-ventilated area, spray one light coat on all surfaces of your project. Of course you'll need to allow upper surfaces to dry before flipping it over to apply a finish to the back.
> 
> Lacquer also dries quickly, 15-30 minutes.
> When the first coat is dry, lightly sand and vacuum to remove the dust.
> 
> Spray on a second coat in the same manner.
> 
> When it is dry, examine the finish. If the finish is uniform and even on the surface, you are done!
> If the finish is not consistently even on the surface, lightly sand, vacuum, and apply a third coat.
> After the final topcoat is sprayed on, don't sand or polish or wax, you are done.
> 
> Follow these steps and you can completely finish your chip carving in 60-90 minutes!
> Now you know why I call this the *My Chip Carving Quick & Easy Finish!*
> 
> Here's an example of a candle holder I carved and finished using this method.
> Notice the shadows and how they draw your eye to the carving and not the finish. That's the goal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Step 5 - Send your square(s) to me*
> I will be assembling the square(s) you send me into a chip carved quilt(s). Each quilt will be auctioned or sold with proceeds going to the My Chip Carving Foundation. I will post a blog entry showing you the finished quilt(s) that you helped create along with auction/sales information. Thanks in advance!
> 
> *Mailing address:*
> My Chip Carving
> 51654 164th St.
> Garden City, MN 56034


Thanks for the compliments! I found out that chip carving can become addicting very fast!

Rich


----------



## RayCurtis

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 8 - Applying a Finish*
> 
> Applying a finish to your completed chip carving is a "make or break" step. Do it well and your chip carving comes to life and is something wonderful to behold. Do it poorly and your carving loses the beauty and the finish detracts from the chip carved design. Follow this lesson closely from start to finish and you'll find success with each chip carving you complete from here on out.
> 
> I call this the *My Chip Carving Quick & Easy Finish*
> 
> *Step 1 - Remove leftover pattern lines*
> Pencil lines are easy to remove with a soft, white plastic eraser. I prefer the *Staedtler Mars Plastic *and the *Mercur Prism* erasers when it comes to removing pencil lines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take your time especially around the delicate areas of your carving.
> 
> Graphite transfer paper AND Pattern Transfer Tool pattern lines are best removed with the *Tombow Sand Eraser.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to import this eraser from Japan. You won't find it in any office supply store.
> It really does the trick. Again, erase carefully.
> Vacuum the eraser remains when you are done.
> 
> *Step 2 - Lightly sand the surface*
> With 220 grit or finer sand paper, very LIGHTLY sand the surface with the grain.
> You do NOT want to sand too much and flatten the ridges you worked so hard to create when carving.
> Also, wrap the edges of the sand paper around your fingers or a sanding block to avoid the edge of the paper catching a piece of your carving and chipping it out.
> Vacuum your project when sanding is complete.
> 
> *Step 3 - Apply sanding sealer*
> Using a soft, white nylon brush, apply a coat of sanding sealer to all sides and edges of your project.
> Zinsser Universal Sanding Sealer, available in most home centers, is a shellac based product that is wax-free.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sanding sealer can be brushed on because it will soak into the wood and not pool in the bottom of your carved areas.
> It will dry in 15-30 minutes which is nice.
> Seal all surfaces, front, back, sides, edges, everything. If a surface is left without a finish it will take on and give off moisture at different rates than the other surfaces with a finish on them and your project will warp.
> 
> You do not need to clean your brush. Let it dry hard. The next time you need to apply sanding sealer, soak the brush in denatured alcohol and it will soften and be ready to use again.
> 
> When all surfaces have been sealed and the sealer has dried, lightly sand and vacuum to remove dust.
> 
> *Step 4 - Apply a topcoat*
> Everything applied from here on out will be SPRAYED, not brushed!
> Brushing will cause finish to pool in the bottom of your carving and it will not look good, I promise.
> Spraying is the only way to apply a topcoat to your chip carving.
> For the Quick & Easy Finish, you will spray on SATIN LACQUER (also available in most home centers). Not gloss or semi-gloss. You want to spray on a dull finish so the light creates shadows where you carved. Gloss and semi-gloss finishes cause the light to reflect off the finish so the viewers eye is drawn to the shiny finish rather than your carving.
> 
> In a well-ventilated area, spray one light coat on all surfaces of your project. Of course you'll need to allow upper surfaces to dry before flipping it over to apply a finish to the back.
> 
> Lacquer also dries quickly, 15-30 minutes.
> When the first coat is dry, lightly sand and vacuum to remove the dust.
> 
> Spray on a second coat in the same manner.
> 
> When it is dry, examine the finish. If the finish is uniform and even on the surface, you are done!
> If the finish is not consistently even on the surface, lightly sand, vacuum, and apply a third coat.
> After the final topcoat is sprayed on, don't sand or polish or wax, you are done.
> 
> Follow these steps and you can completely finish your chip carving in 60-90 minutes!
> Now you know why I call this the *My Chip Carving Quick & Easy Finish!*
> 
> Here's an example of a candle holder I carved and finished using this method.
> Notice the shadows and how they draw your eye to the carving and not the finish. That's the goal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Step 5 - Send your square(s) to me*
> I will be assembling the square(s) you send me into a chip carved quilt(s). Each quilt will be auctioned or sold with proceeds going to the My Chip Carving Foundation. I will post a blog entry showing you the finished quilt(s) that you helped create along with auction/sales information. Thanks in advance!
> 
> *Mailing address:*
> My Chip Carving
> 51654 164th St.
> Garden City, MN 56034


Wayne, just caught your lessons blog from a hint I got in the monthly newsletter about the rss feed. I am now trying like mad to get caught up….. It may take a while, but I should have a block to you by the end of the Month, (geesh I got 2 whole weeks…). Great lessons and overview, I started chip carving about 6 months ago did a couple of practice boards and got kind of bored. This has rekindled my enthusiasim, Thanks. They are great lessons and the video really helped.


----------



## MyChipCarving

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 8 - Applying a Finish*
> 
> Applying a finish to your completed chip carving is a "make or break" step. Do it well and your chip carving comes to life and is something wonderful to behold. Do it poorly and your carving loses the beauty and the finish detracts from the chip carved design. Follow this lesson closely from start to finish and you'll find success with each chip carving you complete from here on out.
> 
> I call this the *My Chip Carving Quick & Easy Finish*
> 
> *Step 1 - Remove leftover pattern lines*
> Pencil lines are easy to remove with a soft, white plastic eraser. I prefer the *Staedtler Mars Plastic *and the *Mercur Prism* erasers when it comes to removing pencil lines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take your time especially around the delicate areas of your carving.
> 
> Graphite transfer paper AND Pattern Transfer Tool pattern lines are best removed with the *Tombow Sand Eraser.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to import this eraser from Japan. You won't find it in any office supply store.
> It really does the trick. Again, erase carefully.
> Vacuum the eraser remains when you are done.
> 
> *Step 2 - Lightly sand the surface*
> With 220 grit or finer sand paper, very LIGHTLY sand the surface with the grain.
> You do NOT want to sand too much and flatten the ridges you worked so hard to create when carving.
> Also, wrap the edges of the sand paper around your fingers or a sanding block to avoid the edge of the paper catching a piece of your carving and chipping it out.
> Vacuum your project when sanding is complete.
> 
> *Step 3 - Apply sanding sealer*
> Using a soft, white nylon brush, apply a coat of sanding sealer to all sides and edges of your project.
> Zinsser Universal Sanding Sealer, available in most home centers, is a shellac based product that is wax-free.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sanding sealer can be brushed on because it will soak into the wood and not pool in the bottom of your carved areas.
> It will dry in 15-30 minutes which is nice.
> Seal all surfaces, front, back, sides, edges, everything. If a surface is left without a finish it will take on and give off moisture at different rates than the other surfaces with a finish on them and your project will warp.
> 
> You do not need to clean your brush. Let it dry hard. The next time you need to apply sanding sealer, soak the brush in denatured alcohol and it will soften and be ready to use again.
> 
> When all surfaces have been sealed and the sealer has dried, lightly sand and vacuum to remove dust.
> 
> *Step 4 - Apply a topcoat*
> Everything applied from here on out will be SPRAYED, not brushed!
> Brushing will cause finish to pool in the bottom of your carving and it will not look good, I promise.
> Spraying is the only way to apply a topcoat to your chip carving.
> For the Quick & Easy Finish, you will spray on SATIN LACQUER (also available in most home centers). Not gloss or semi-gloss. You want to spray on a dull finish so the light creates shadows where you carved. Gloss and semi-gloss finishes cause the light to reflect off the finish so the viewers eye is drawn to the shiny finish rather than your carving.
> 
> In a well-ventilated area, spray one light coat on all surfaces of your project. Of course you'll need to allow upper surfaces to dry before flipping it over to apply a finish to the back.
> 
> Lacquer also dries quickly, 15-30 minutes.
> When the first coat is dry, lightly sand and vacuum to remove the dust.
> 
> Spray on a second coat in the same manner.
> 
> When it is dry, examine the finish. If the finish is uniform and even on the surface, you are done!
> If the finish is not consistently even on the surface, lightly sand, vacuum, and apply a third coat.
> After the final topcoat is sprayed on, don't sand or polish or wax, you are done.
> 
> Follow these steps and you can completely finish your chip carving in 60-90 minutes!
> Now you know why I call this the *My Chip Carving Quick & Easy Finish!*
> 
> Here's an example of a candle holder I carved and finished using this method.
> Notice the shadows and how they draw your eye to the carving and not the finish. That's the goal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Step 5 - Send your square(s) to me*
> I will be assembling the square(s) you send me into a chip carved quilt(s). Each quilt will be auctioned or sold with proceeds going to the My Chip Carving Foundation. I will post a blog entry showing you the finished quilt(s) that you helped create along with auction/sales information. Thanks in advance!
> 
> *Mailing address:*
> My Chip Carving
> 51654 164th St.
> Garden City, MN 56034


*Welcome aboard, RayCurtis. Glad you are finding the lessons helpful.
Be inspired!*


----------



## jacksgrands

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 8 - Applying a Finish*
> 
> Applying a finish to your completed chip carving is a "make or break" step. Do it well and your chip carving comes to life and is something wonderful to behold. Do it poorly and your carving loses the beauty and the finish detracts from the chip carved design. Follow this lesson closely from start to finish and you'll find success with each chip carving you complete from here on out.
> 
> I call this the *My Chip Carving Quick & Easy Finish*
> 
> *Step 1 - Remove leftover pattern lines*
> Pencil lines are easy to remove with a soft, white plastic eraser. I prefer the *Staedtler Mars Plastic *and the *Mercur Prism* erasers when it comes to removing pencil lines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take your time especially around the delicate areas of your carving.
> 
> Graphite transfer paper AND Pattern Transfer Tool pattern lines are best removed with the *Tombow Sand Eraser.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to import this eraser from Japan. You won't find it in any office supply store.
> It really does the trick. Again, erase carefully.
> Vacuum the eraser remains when you are done.
> 
> *Step 2 - Lightly sand the surface*
> With 220 grit or finer sand paper, very LIGHTLY sand the surface with the grain.
> You do NOT want to sand too much and flatten the ridges you worked so hard to create when carving.
> Also, wrap the edges of the sand paper around your fingers or a sanding block to avoid the edge of the paper catching a piece of your carving and chipping it out.
> Vacuum your project when sanding is complete.
> 
> *Step 3 - Apply sanding sealer*
> Using a soft, white nylon brush, apply a coat of sanding sealer to all sides and edges of your project.
> Zinsser Universal Sanding Sealer, available in most home centers, is a shellac based product that is wax-free.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sanding sealer can be brushed on because it will soak into the wood and not pool in the bottom of your carved areas.
> It will dry in 15-30 minutes which is nice.
> Seal all surfaces, front, back, sides, edges, everything. If a surface is left without a finish it will take on and give off moisture at different rates than the other surfaces with a finish on them and your project will warp.
> 
> You do not need to clean your brush. Let it dry hard. The next time you need to apply sanding sealer, soak the brush in denatured alcohol and it will soften and be ready to use again.
> 
> When all surfaces have been sealed and the sealer has dried, lightly sand and vacuum to remove dust.
> 
> *Step 4 - Apply a topcoat*
> Everything applied from here on out will be SPRAYED, not brushed!
> Brushing will cause finish to pool in the bottom of your carving and it will not look good, I promise.
> Spraying is the only way to apply a topcoat to your chip carving.
> For the Quick & Easy Finish, you will spray on SATIN LACQUER (also available in most home centers). Not gloss or semi-gloss. You want to spray on a dull finish so the light creates shadows where you carved. Gloss and semi-gloss finishes cause the light to reflect off the finish so the viewers eye is drawn to the shiny finish rather than your carving.
> 
> In a well-ventilated area, spray one light coat on all surfaces of your project. Of course you'll need to allow upper surfaces to dry before flipping it over to apply a finish to the back.
> 
> Lacquer also dries quickly, 15-30 minutes.
> When the first coat is dry, lightly sand and vacuum to remove the dust.
> 
> Spray on a second coat in the same manner.
> 
> When it is dry, examine the finish. If the finish is uniform and even on the surface, you are done!
> If the finish is not consistently even on the surface, lightly sand, vacuum, and apply a third coat.
> After the final topcoat is sprayed on, don't sand or polish or wax, you are done.
> 
> Follow these steps and you can completely finish your chip carving in 60-90 minutes!
> Now you know why I call this the *My Chip Carving Quick & Easy Finish!*
> 
> Here's an example of a candle holder I carved and finished using this method.
> Notice the shadows and how they draw your eye to the carving and not the finish. That's the goal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Step 5 - Send your square(s) to me*
> I will be assembling the square(s) you send me into a chip carved quilt(s). Each quilt will be auctioned or sold with proceeds going to the My Chip Carving Foundation. I will post a blog entry showing you the finished quilt(s) that you helped create along with auction/sales information. Thanks in advance!
> 
> *Mailing address:*
> My Chip Carving
> 51654 164th St.
> Garden City, MN 56034


Oh Marty! The timing of the class just isn't working out for me. I have been practicing on my practice boards but am not ready to attempt the "final" squares. Also, my husband and I are just now traveling from our winter base to our summer base and I had to pack up my carving supplies and wood.

I'm not going to make the end of April deadline, certainly. I will continue to work on them even after we reach our summer base and will send you photos of any I complete. I'm excited to make the squares even if I can't include them in your final quilt. I'm looking forward to showing them off to my quilting (fabric) next Fall! Thanks for the lessons and I'd be interested in the plate if you're going to do it this summer.

Nice work, Rich!


----------



## MyChipCarving

*Send me your square(s)*

Just in case you missed this earlier post, below is where to send your completed square(s).

I'd like to have these in hand by the end of April. 
If you can't quite finish by then, let me know and I'll save a spot for your square(s) on a quilt.

*Send your square(s) to me*
I will be assembling the square(s) you send me into a chip carved quilt(s). Each quilt will be auctioned or sold with proceeds going to the My Chip Carving Foundation. I will post a blog entry showing you the finished quilt(s) that you helped create along with auction/sales information. Thanks in advance!

Mailing address:

*My Chip Carving
51654 164th St.
Garden City, MN 56034*


----------



## Rustic

MyChipCarving said:


> *Send me your square(s)*
> 
> Just in case you missed this earlier post, below is where to send your completed square(s).
> 
> I'd like to have these in hand by the end of April.
> If you can't quite finish by then, let me know and I'll save a spot for your square(s) on a quilt.
> 
> *Send your square(s) to me*
> I will be assembling the square(s) you send me into a chip carved quilt(s). Each quilt will be auctioned or sold with proceeds going to the My Chip Carving Foundation. I will post a blog entry showing you the finished quilt(s) that you helped create along with auction/sales information. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Mailing address:
> 
> *My Chip Carving
> 51654 164th St.
> Garden City, MN 56034*


I'm working on it.


----------



## Chipaway

MyChipCarving said:


> *Send me your square(s)*
> 
> Just in case you missed this earlier post, below is where to send your completed square(s).
> 
> I'd like to have these in hand by the end of April.
> If you can't quite finish by then, let me know and I'll save a spot for your square(s) on a quilt.
> 
> *Send your square(s) to me*
> I will be assembling the square(s) you send me into a chip carved quilt(s). Each quilt will be auctioned or sold with proceeds going to the My Chip Carving Foundation. I will post a blog entry showing you the finished quilt(s) that you helped create along with auction/sales information. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Mailing address:
> 
> *My Chip Carving
> 51654 164th St.
> Garden City, MN 56034*


I'll be shipping some squares to you on Monday. I'm really looking forward to seeing the finished product. It was fun.


----------



## MyChipCarving

MyChipCarving said:


> *Send me your square(s)*
> 
> Just in case you missed this earlier post, below is where to send your completed square(s).
> 
> I'd like to have these in hand by the end of April.
> If you can't quite finish by then, let me know and I'll save a spot for your square(s) on a quilt.
> 
> *Send your square(s) to me*
> I will be assembling the square(s) you send me into a chip carved quilt(s). Each quilt will be auctioned or sold with proceeds going to the My Chip Carving Foundation. I will post a blog entry showing you the finished quilt(s) that you helped create along with auction/sales information. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Mailing address:
> 
> *My Chip Carving
> 51654 164th St.
> Garden City, MN 56034*


I'm really looking forward to seeing the finished product.

*Ya, me too!! *


----------



## jacksgrands

MyChipCarving said:


> *Send me your square(s)*
> 
> Just in case you missed this earlier post, below is where to send your completed square(s).
> 
> I'd like to have these in hand by the end of April.
> If you can't quite finish by then, let me know and I'll save a spot for your square(s) on a quilt.
> 
> *Send your square(s) to me*
> I will be assembling the square(s) you send me into a chip carved quilt(s). Each quilt will be auctioned or sold with proceeds going to the My Chip Carving Foundation. I will post a blog entry showing you the finished quilt(s) that you helped create along with auction/sales information. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Mailing address:
> 
> *My Chip Carving
> 51654 164th St.
> Garden City, MN 56034*


How long will you keep the lessons available here Marty? I will want to view them again once I'm resettled.


----------



## MyChipCarving

MyChipCarving said:


> *Send me your square(s)*
> 
> Just in case you missed this earlier post, below is where to send your completed square(s).
> 
> I'd like to have these in hand by the end of April.
> If you can't quite finish by then, let me know and I'll save a spot for your square(s) on a quilt.
> 
> *Send your square(s) to me*
> I will be assembling the square(s) you send me into a chip carved quilt(s). Each quilt will be auctioned or sold with proceeds going to the My Chip Carving Foundation. I will post a blog entry showing you the finished quilt(s) that you helped create along with auction/sales information. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Mailing address:
> 
> *My Chip Carving
> 51654 164th St.
> Garden City, MN 56034*


Hello Marsha,
I think the lessons will remain posted on LJ indefinitely. 
Have a look back when you're resettled.

Glad you enjoyed this class and are looking forward to a plate carving class in the future.


----------



## Cubie

MyChipCarving said:


> *Send me your square(s)*
> 
> Just in case you missed this earlier post, below is where to send your completed square(s).
> 
> I'd like to have these in hand by the end of April.
> If you can't quite finish by then, let me know and I'll save a spot for your square(s) on a quilt.
> 
> *Send your square(s) to me*
> I will be assembling the square(s) you send me into a chip carved quilt(s). Each quilt will be auctioned or sold with proceeds going to the My Chip Carving Foundation. I will post a blog entry showing you the finished quilt(s) that you helped create along with auction/sales information. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Mailing address:
> 
> *My Chip Carving
> 51654 164th St.
> Garden City, MN 56034*


Marty, 
I mailed 3 squares today although when you see them you may decide they don't warrent inclusion. It seems that my airbrushing needs even more practice than my carving. I too am looking forward to a plate carving class which I'll try to improve with. In the meantime I'm going to continue carving the quilt patterns just for the practice. Thanks for every thing you've done for us here.
Cubie


----------



## MyChipCarving

*Post pics of your square(s) HERE!*

Please post pictures of the square(s) you carve here.

Also, please tag them as "quilt square". That way Debbie can provide a link to all the carvings.

Here are a few that I've done (one is almost done):


----------



## MsDebbieP

MyChipCarving said:


> *Post pics of your square(s) HERE!*
> 
> Please post pictures of the square(s) you carve here.
> 
> Also, please tag them as "quilt square". That way Debbie can provide a link to all the carvings.
> 
> Here are a few that I've done (one is almost done):


yes please remember to post your projects so we can see the end results. 
You can just upload a photo here or post a project and insert the "project card" here, using the provided coding. And, of course, "tag it" as Marty has described.

*Project Cards*
The code is located to the left of the project photos, underneath your picture/name etc.
Simply copy/paste the http code provided into a comment and voila


----------



## ed1175

MyChipCarving said:


> *Post pics of your square(s) HERE!*
> 
> Please post pictures of the square(s) you carve here.
> 
> Also, please tag them as "quilt square". That way Debbie can provide a link to all the carvings.
> 
> Here are a few that I've done (one is almost done):


well, for sure, I will never be able to carve like that. Most of mine end up as creative firewood. Ed


----------



## MyChipCarving

MyChipCarving said:


> *Post pics of your square(s) HERE!*
> 
> Please post pictures of the square(s) you carve here.
> 
> Also, please tag them as "quilt square". That way Debbie can provide a link to all the carvings.
> 
> Here are a few that I've done (one is almost done):


I will never be able to carve like that

*We all start somewhere, but with each chip you will get better and better. 
Focus on proper technique as presented in these lessons and then learn from chip-to-chip.
You can do it and you WILL get better.*


----------



## helluvawreck

MyChipCarving said:


> *Post pics of your square(s) HERE!*
> 
> Please post pictures of the square(s) you carve here.
> 
> Also, please tag them as "quilt square". That way Debbie can provide a link to all the carvings.
> 
> Here are a few that I've done (one is almost done):


Those are beautiful squares, Marty.


----------



## Kentuk55

MyChipCarving said:


> *Post pics of your square(s) HERE!*
> 
> Please post pictures of the square(s) you carve here.
> 
> Also, please tag them as "quilt square". That way Debbie can provide a link to all the carvings.
> 
> Here are a few that I've done (one is almost done):


Ok, those are awesome, so, now, 
here are 2 of the "Rookie" chip carved squares….. lol complete with "cupping" hahaha
I hope they'll straighten out.
I wish I coulda done a few more, but, I've had too many irons in the fire. I know, it's an excuse.
This was a great class. I hope to include a bit o chip carving/s in some future projects.
Thnx Marty for your expertise, and all Lumberjocks involved.
Good luck with the quilt auction.
I'll get these in the mail soon.


----------



## MyChipCarving

MyChipCarving said:


> *Post pics of your square(s) HERE!*
> 
> Please post pictures of the square(s) you carve here.
> 
> Also, please tag them as "quilt square". That way Debbie can provide a link to all the carvings.
> 
> Here are a few that I've done (one is almost done):


Nice carving, Roger!
Did you finish the back of each square to help them stay flat?
If not, you can put a moist towel on the back to add some moisture.
Then let them sit and flatten out. 
When dry and flat, finish the back.


----------



## Kentuk55

MyChipCarving said:


> *Post pics of your square(s) HERE!*
> 
> Please post pictures of the square(s) you carve here.
> 
> Also, please tag them as "quilt square". That way Debbie can provide a link to all the carvings.
> 
> Here are a few that I've done (one is almost done):


Thnx Marty.
After realizing what was going on, I put the seal coat on the backs. I'm hoping they will straighten out. 
Like I said…....... me be "Rookie" lol
I'll spray em tomorrow with the Satin Clear you recommended.
I guess I shoulda followed instructions a bit better. I'm guilty of NOT reading the whole instructions on appying the finish. 
I didn't seal the back at 1st like I should have, cuz I figured the glue you were going to use wouldn't stick. 
I'll see what they look like tomorrow


----------



## MsDebbieP

MyChipCarving said:


> *Post pics of your square(s) HERE!*
> 
> Please post pictures of the square(s) you carve here.
> 
> Also, please tag them as "quilt square". That way Debbie can provide a link to all the carvings.
> 
> Here are a few that I've done (one is almost done):


*Roger* - you did a fantastic job!!! Well done.


----------



## RTW

MyChipCarving said:


> *Post pics of your square(s) HERE!*
> 
> Please post pictures of the square(s) you carve here.
> 
> Also, please tag them as "quilt square". That way Debbie can provide a link to all the carvings.
> 
> Here are a few that I've done (one is almost done):


To All,

Here are my attempts to do the quilts squares.

Russ


----------



## RTW

MyChipCarving said:


> *Post pics of your square(s) HERE!*
> 
> Please post pictures of the square(s) you carve here.
> 
> Also, please tag them as "quilt square". That way Debbie can provide a link to all the carvings.
> 
> Here are a few that I've done (one is almost done):


To All,

Here are my attempts to do the quilts squares.

Russ

















!http://i1229.photobucket.com/albums/ee470/russ1946/slide4.jpg!


----------



## MyChipCarving

MyChipCarving said:


> *Post pics of your square(s) HERE!*
> 
> Please post pictures of the square(s) you carve here.
> 
> Also, please tag them as "quilt square". That way Debbie can provide a link to all the carvings.
> 
> Here are a few that I've done (one is almost done):


*Way to go, Russ. I like how you pushed the design variety in each square.
These will be a nice addition to our quilt!*


----------



## scrollgirl

MyChipCarving said:


> *Post pics of your square(s) HERE!*
> 
> Please post pictures of the square(s) you carve here.
> 
> Also, please tag them as "quilt square". That way Debbie can provide a link to all the carvings.
> 
> Here are a few that I've done (one is almost done):


These are all awesome! I wasn't able to participate in the class because I was out of town for a couple of weeks, but I want to go back and follow it. You guys are amazing and Marty, you did a wonderful and inspirational class! I REALLY enjoy seeing these! Great job to everyone!

Sheila


----------



## superdav721

MyChipCarving said:


> *Post pics of your square(s) HERE!*
> 
> Please post pictures of the square(s) you carve here.
> 
> Also, please tag them as "quilt square". That way Debbie can provide a link to all the carvings.
> 
> Here are a few that I've done (one is almost done):


Wow very impressive guys.


----------



## RTW

MyChipCarving said:


> *Post pics of your square(s) HERE!*
> 
> Please post pictures of the square(s) you carve here.
> 
> Also, please tag them as "quilt square". That way Debbie can provide a link to all the carvings.
> 
> Here are a few that I've done (one is almost done):


Marty,

I took your suggestion of looking at various qulting patterns and then resized them to fit my woodl. I also use the transfer tool and graphite paper as well as paper and pencile. As always I tend to like to do to much on each of my items. I need to more simple and not get so details. I thinks its my Algebra teacher mentally I get when I chip-craving. I must say yours I just greatl. I am still learning after 6 years but you taught me alot. I believe everyone gets their own particular style just as in music. MY tendency is to be overly complicated and detailed. I like mixing up the patterns on the square so I got more contrast. However that tendency gets me into trouble with smalll items like these. My lines are not as straight as I wished even though I attempted to cut looking ahead of the line. Anyway, I really enjoy myself with these and would like to do more in the future. 
Russ


----------



## Chipaway

MyChipCarving said:


> *Post pics of your square(s) HERE!*
> 
> Please post pictures of the square(s) you carve here.
> 
> Also, please tag them as "quilt square". That way Debbie can provide a link to all the carvings.
> 
> Here are a few that I've done (one is almost done):


Ooops. I thought the class was over and didn't take pictures of mine before I shipped them to you. You should be receiving 9 or 10 of them any day now. Sorry about that. My mistake.


----------



## DavidBass

MyChipCarving said:


> *Post pics of your square(s) HERE!*
> 
> Please post pictures of the square(s) you carve here.
> 
> Also, please tag them as "quilt square". That way Debbie can provide a link to all the carvings.
> 
> Here are a few that I've done (one is almost done):


Great job everyone!

Duh, I probably should have taken a pic before I sent it in. Live and learn.

Marty you should be getting it pretty soon.

David


----------



## MyChipCarving

MyChipCarving said:


> *Post pics of your square(s) HERE!*
> 
> Please post pictures of the square(s) you carve here.
> 
> Also, please tag them as "quilt square". That way Debbie can provide a link to all the carvings.
> 
> Here are a few that I've done (one is almost done):


I probably should have taken a pic before I sent it in.

*Gotcha covered, David. Here's David's carving for all to see. Nice, eh!!*









*and here's a carving sent to me from Stan. 6" square to add to our quilt!*


----------



## MyChipCarving

MyChipCarving said:


> *Post pics of your square(s) HERE!*
> 
> Please post pictures of the square(s) you carve here.
> 
> Also, please tag them as "quilt square". That way Debbie can provide a link to all the carvings.
> 
> Here are a few that I've done (one is almost done):


Ooops. I thought the class was over and didn't take pictures of mine before I shipped them to you. You should be receiving 9 or 10 of them any day now. Sorry about that. My mistake.

*Don't worry, Ron. I'll post pics of your squares when they arrive!
Thanks for your participation in this class.*


----------



## MsDebbieP

MyChipCarving said:


> *Post pics of your square(s) HERE!*
> 
> Please post pictures of the square(s) you carve here.
> 
> Also, please tag them as "quilt square". That way Debbie can provide a link to all the carvings.
> 
> Here are a few that I've done (one is almost done):


these are WONDERFUL
just wonderful.
Marty - you must be very proud of your students


----------



## MyChipCarving

MyChipCarving said:


> *Post pics of your square(s) HERE!*
> 
> Please post pictures of the square(s) you carve here.
> 
> Also, please tag them as "quilt square". That way Debbie can provide a link to all the carvings.
> 
> Here are a few that I've done (one is almost done):


Marty - you must be very proud of your students 










*Very proud indeed!*


----------



## MyChipCarving

MyChipCarving said:


> *Post pics of your square(s) HERE!*
> 
> Please post pictures of the square(s) you carve here.
> 
> Also, please tag them as "quilt square". That way Debbie can provide a link to all the carvings.
> 
> Here are a few that I've done (one is almost done):


*These two squares are from Rich Moe!*


















*way to go, Rich*


----------



## MsDebbieP

MyChipCarving said:


> *Post pics of your square(s) HERE!*
> 
> Please post pictures of the square(s) you carve here.
> 
> Also, please tag them as "quilt square". That way Debbie can provide a link to all the carvings.
> 
> Here are a few that I've done (one is almost done):


oh my!! Nicely done


----------



## MyChipCarving

MyChipCarving said:


> *Post pics of your square(s) HERE!*
> 
> Please post pictures of the square(s) you carve here.
> 
> Also, please tag them as "quilt square". That way Debbie can provide a link to all the carvings.
> 
> Here are a few that I've done (one is almost done):


*These 11 squares arrived from Ron Kern.
You make some nice chips, Ron!
btw Ron, I was able to take the warp out of the 6" square *


----------



## DavidBass

MyChipCarving said:


> *Post pics of your square(s) HERE!*
> 
> Please post pictures of the square(s) you carve here.
> 
> Also, please tag them as "quilt square". That way Debbie can provide a link to all the carvings.
> 
> Here are a few that I've done (one is almost done):


Wow! Those are some great pieces!

Marty I know you probably have some time to take to put it all together, but what project will be doing after this is over?

David


----------



## MyChipCarving

MyChipCarving said:


> *Post pics of your square(s) HERE!*
> 
> Please post pictures of the square(s) you carve here.
> 
> Also, please tag them as "quilt square". That way Debbie can provide a link to all the carvings.
> 
> Here are a few that I've done (one is almost done):


what project will be doing after this is over?

*Hi David. I think we'll do a plate carving class in the near future. How's that sound? *


----------



## DavidBass

MyChipCarving said:


> *Post pics of your square(s) HERE!*
> 
> Please post pictures of the square(s) you carve here.
> 
> Also, please tag them as "quilt square". That way Debbie can provide a link to all the carvings.
> 
> Here are a few that I've done (one is almost done):


That would be great! Something I have never tried and admittedly say makes me nervous doing on my own.


----------



## Chipaway

MyChipCarving said:


> *Post pics of your square(s) HERE!*
> 
> Please post pictures of the square(s) you carve here.
> 
> Also, please tag them as "quilt square". That way Debbie can provide a link to all the carvings.
> 
> Here are a few that I've done (one is almost done):


Thanks for all the work posting the photos of my squares. Sorry for the inconvenience. It looks like you'll have a good quilt. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## helluvawreck

MyChipCarving said:


> *Post pics of your square(s) HERE!*
> 
> Please post pictures of the square(s) you carve here.
> 
> Also, please tag them as "quilt square". That way Debbie can provide a link to all the carvings.
> 
> Here are a few that I've done (one is almost done):


*Marty*, I haven't gotten around to carving any quilt squares yet so I'm sorry. I'm still carving mostly things like box tops, signs, and free form stuff. I'm especially trying to learn how to carve letters. It's coming along fairly well and I've been carving every single Saturday and Sunday ever since the course started. I sorta had a feeling that this is what would happen if I started because that's just sorta of how I go about things - I work on what I have a feeling to work on. This is why I didn't want to commit myself. However, I sure want to thank you for putting this course up because getting into chip carving is something that I've wanted to do for a long time, and you have motivated me to do it so I can't tell you how much I appreciate it. I won't clutter up your course page here but will probably post a blog shortly with some of my pictures of what all I've been practicing on. Thanks a bunch - I'm looking forward to visiting your site often.


----------



## MyChipCarving

MyChipCarving said:


> *Post pics of your square(s) HERE!*
> 
> Please post pictures of the square(s) you carve here.
> 
> Also, please tag them as "quilt square". That way Debbie can provide a link to all the carvings.
> 
> Here are a few that I've done (one is almost done):


I sure want to thank you for putting this course up because getting into chip carving is something that I've wanted to do for a long time, and you have motivated me to do it so I can't tell you how much I appreciate it.

*You are very welcome, Charles! Providing inspiration and motivation is something I seek in all I do. 
I'm glad you'll be visiting https://www.MyChipCarving.com regularly. *


----------



## Kentuk55

MyChipCarving said:


> *Post pics of your square(s) HERE!*
> 
> Please post pictures of the square(s) you carve here.
> 
> Also, please tag them as "quilt square". That way Debbie can provide a link to all the carvings.
> 
> Here are a few that I've done (one is almost done):


I finally got my 2 little squares in the mail to you today Marty. You should have them by the end of the week.


----------



## MyChipCarving

MyChipCarving said:


> *Post pics of your square(s) HERE!*
> 
> Please post pictures of the square(s) you carve here.
> 
> Also, please tag them as "quilt square". That way Debbie can provide a link to all the carvings.
> 
> Here are a few that I've done (one is almost done):


More squares have arrived at Quilt Carving Central!
These are from Roger, Cubie, and Frances.
Thank you!


----------



## rich2008

MyChipCarving said:


> *Post pics of your square(s) HERE!*
> 
> Please post pictures of the square(s) you carve here.
> 
> Also, please tag them as "quilt square". That way Debbie can provide a link to all the carvings.
> 
> Here are a few that I've done (one is almost done):


Nice carvings everyone! I can't wait till Marty gets them all assembled on the quilt board. Just think; we can all look at the completed board with pride, that we all contributed too! Yeeeeeeehaaaaa!

Rich


----------



## stefang

MyChipCarving said:


> *Post pics of your square(s) HERE!*
> 
> Please post pictures of the square(s) you carve here.
> 
> Also, please tag them as "quilt square". That way Debbie can provide a link to all the carvings.
> 
> Here are a few that I've done (one is almost done):


Wow Marty, some really beautiful patterns (and carving of course). They really give the illusion of relief carvings.


----------



## RTW

MyChipCarving said:


> *Post pics of your square(s) HERE!*
> 
> Please post pictures of the square(s) you carve here.
> 
> Also, please tag them as "quilt square". That way Debbie can provide a link to all the carvings.
> 
> Here are a few that I've done (one is almost done):


Great Job by everyone. I must say I enjoyed this project immensely. I ready for our next project.

Russ


----------



## MyChipCarving

MyChipCarving said:


> *Post pics of your square(s) HERE!*
> 
> Please post pictures of the square(s) you carve here.
> 
> Also, please tag them as "quilt square". That way Debbie can provide a link to all the carvings.
> 
> Here are a few that I've done (one is almost done):


Hey all,
Just got Russ' finished quilt squares in the mail. It's like Christmas when I get to unwrap the squares y'all are sending me. Soon I'll be starting to put together the quilt!

Earlier Russ posted pics of his squares w/o a finish. here they are with a finish applied.


----------



## MsDebbieP

MyChipCarving said:


> *Post pics of your square(s) HERE!*
> 
> Please post pictures of the square(s) you carve here.
> 
> Also, please tag them as "quilt square". That way Debbie can provide a link to all the carvings.
> 
> Here are a few that I've done (one is almost done):


very impressive!! 
Everyone has done a fantastic job


----------



## MyChipCarving

*There's still time to send me your squares*

I wanted to let you know that you can still send me your carved quilt squares.
The end of April goal was not a hard deadline.

*Would you kindly reply to this posting if you will be sending me some squares?*

I need to plan ahead when it comes to assembling the quilt(s).

Thank you!


----------



## WayneC

MyChipCarving said:


> *There's still time to send me your squares*
> 
> I wanted to let you know that you can still send me your carved quilt squares.
> The end of April goal was not a hard deadline.
> 
> *Would you kindly reply to this posting if you will be sending me some squares?*
> 
> I need to plan ahead when it comes to assembling the quilt(s).
> 
> Thank you!


Hi Marty. Great series. Any update on the availability of your knives?


----------



## MyChipCarving

MyChipCarving said:


> *There's still time to send me your squares*
> 
> I wanted to let you know that you can still send me your carved quilt squares.
> The end of April goal was not a hard deadline.
> 
> *Would you kindly reply to this posting if you will be sending me some squares?*
> 
> I need to plan ahead when it comes to assembling the quilt(s).
> 
> Thank you!


Any update on the availability of your knives?

*Thanks for asking, Wayne. I expect to have my knives sharpened and ready to go in about 3 weeks. 
The manufacturer keeps telling me…"another 2 weeks".
Hopefully the 3 week ready date will hold true.
If you'd like to be put on the instant notification list when they are ready, send me an email and I'll add you to the list - [email protected]*


----------



## helluvawreck

MyChipCarving said:


> *There's still time to send me your squares*
> 
> I wanted to let you know that you can still send me your carved quilt squares.
> The end of April goal was not a hard deadline.
> 
> *Would you kindly reply to this posting if you will be sending me some squares?*
> 
> I need to plan ahead when it comes to assembling the quilt(s).
> 
> Thank you!


*Marty*, I'm still carving every weekend and rack up about 12 good hours of practice time every weekend. I call everything I make a practice board because they are all below my standards. However, they are beginning to look more like projects. I mostly carve free form stuff and some of them are plaques or signs so I'm carving a lot of letters too. I really enjoy carving letters but so far I have mostly just stuck with New Times Roman letters. This weekend I will have 4 days of carving next to a beautiful trout stream at my brothers cabin. That's what I like most about chip carving - you can do it anywhere any time. Thanks, Marty, for getting me involved with this.

Have you made any progress on doing anything with the fonts?


----------



## WayneC

MyChipCarving said:


> *There's still time to send me your squares*
> 
> I wanted to let you know that you can still send me your carved quilt squares.
> The end of April goal was not a hard deadline.
> 
> *Would you kindly reply to this posting if you will be sending me some squares?*
> 
> I need to plan ahead when it comes to assembling the quilt(s).
> 
> Thank you!


I'll send you a mail and get on the list, although I am thinking of buying knives before then.


----------



## helluvawreck

MyChipCarving said:


> *There's still time to send me your squares*
> 
> I wanted to let you know that you can still send me your carved quilt squares.
> The end of April goal was not a hard deadline.
> 
> *Would you kindly reply to this posting if you will be sending me some squares?*
> 
> I need to plan ahead when it comes to assembling the quilt(s).
> 
> Thank you!


*Wayne*, Marty has a modified chip carving knife that you should ask him about. I'm going to get one myself after the dust settles from my last tool purchase. He can tell you about it. He modifies his regular knife so it will go around tighter curves better. You would still need to get your regular knife because it would be stronger for big chips.

Also, I have a really small chip carving knife that comes in handy. I got it from Chipping Away. However, Marty may also sell a small one like I'm talking about. It's good for details. Another place to get a small chip carving knife is from Woodcraft Supply or either Highland Hardware. I don't recommend their small knives however because they put a real slim handle on it. It makes for a really uncomfortable grip and it doesn't position the knife to the material in the proper way. The one from chipping away has a good handle on it. The only drawback is the Chipping Away knife did not have a finely polished blade on it. Of course a little elbow grease would solve this. If Marty has one it's probably got a polished finish. This will obviously allow the knife to slide through the wood better.

I also just noticed that flexcut sells a mini chip carving knife and it has a pretty good handle on it. However, Marty may have a good small knife as well.


----------



## WayneC

MyChipCarving said:


> *There's still time to send me your squares*
> 
> I wanted to let you know that you can still send me your carved quilt squares.
> The end of April goal was not a hard deadline.
> 
> *Would you kindly reply to this posting if you will be sending me some squares?*
> 
> I need to plan ahead when it comes to assembling the quilt(s).
> 
> Thank you!


Thanks Helluvawreck, I'm in email discussion with Marty around his new line of knives.


----------



## MyChipCarving

MyChipCarving said:


> *There's still time to send me your squares*
> 
> I wanted to let you know that you can still send me your carved quilt squares.
> The end of April goal was not a hard deadline.
> 
> *Would you kindly reply to this posting if you will be sending me some squares?*
> 
> I need to plan ahead when it comes to assembling the quilt(s).
> 
> Thank you!


I'm still carving every weekend and rack up about 12 good hours of practice time every weekend.
*Charles, with the regular practice you are doing, you're sure to be making great progress! Way to go!*

I really enjoy carving letters but so far I have mostly just stuck with New Times Roman letters.
*NTRoman is a solid font and I carve it a lot too.*

That's what I like most about chip carving - you can do it anywhere any time.
*Agreed! And affordable too. Doubly likeable!!*

Thanks, Marty, for getting me involved with this. *My pleasure.*

Have you made any progress on doing anything with the fonts?
*As a matter of fact, the lesson in the soon to be released E-letter shows how to carve the Black Chancery font! I just recorded it yesterday and will edit it soon. I'm sure you'll find it interesting and helpful!
Keep carvin' away!*


----------



## MyChipCarving

*Quilt project is done, ready for auction*

I've assembled the chip carved quilt with the squares that many of you sent my way.

My apologies to those of you who don't see your square in the quilt. I tried my best to get as many as possible in the space and finally had to leave some out. So sorry.

Now, please go to Ebay (http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190542019969) where I've posted this quilt on the auction block with all funds received going to the My Chip Carving Foundation, to help those who want to learn to chip carve who are unable to afford the basic supplies. I hope many of your will bid and spread the word to others you know who may be interested in bidding. 
Auction will end on Wednesday, June 15th.


----------



## a1Jim

MyChipCarving said:


> *Quilt project is done, ready for auction*
> 
> I've assembled the chip carved quilt with the squares that many of you sent my way.
> 
> My apologies to those of you who don't see your square in the quilt. I tried my best to get as many as possible in the space and finally had to leave some out. So sorry.
> 
> Now, please go to Ebay (http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190542019969) where I've posted this quilt on the auction block with all funds received going to the My Chip Carving Foundation, to help those who want to learn to chip carve who are unable to afford the basic supplies. I hope many of your will bid and spread the word to others you know who may be interested in bidding.
> Auction will end on Wednesday, June 15th.


Double dang they look good,


----------



## WayneC

MyChipCarving said:


> *Quilt project is done, ready for auction*
> 
> I've assembled the chip carved quilt with the squares that many of you sent my way.
> 
> My apologies to those of you who don't see your square in the quilt. I tried my best to get as many as possible in the space and finally had to leave some out. So sorry.
> 
> Now, please go to Ebay (http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190542019969) where I've posted this quilt on the auction block with all funds received going to the My Chip Carving Foundation, to help those who want to learn to chip carve who are unable to afford the basic supplies. I hope many of your will bid and spread the word to others you know who may be interested in bidding.
> Auction will end on Wednesday, June 15th.


Looks great Marty. I hope it does well for the foundation.


----------



## patshwigar

MyChipCarving said:


> *Quilt project is done, ready for auction*
> 
> I've assembled the chip carved quilt with the squares that many of you sent my way.
> 
> My apologies to those of you who don't see your square in the quilt. I tried my best to get as many as possible in the space and finally had to leave some out. So sorry.
> 
> Now, please go to Ebay (http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190542019969) where I've posted this quilt on the auction block with all funds received going to the My Chip Carving Foundation, to help those who want to learn to chip carve who are unable to afford the basic supplies. I hope many of your will bid and spread the word to others you know who may be interested in bidding.
> Auction will end on Wednesday, June 15th.


*those look really nice. i wish i could chip carve that well.*


----------



## JL7

MyChipCarving said:


> *Quilt project is done, ready for auction*
> 
> I've assembled the chip carved quilt with the squares that many of you sent my way.
> 
> My apologies to those of you who don't see your square in the quilt. I tried my best to get as many as possible in the space and finally had to leave some out. So sorry.
> 
> Now, please go to Ebay (http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190542019969) where I've posted this quilt on the auction block with all funds received going to the My Chip Carving Foundation, to help those who want to learn to chip carve who are unable to afford the basic supplies. I hope many of your will bid and spread the word to others you know who may be interested in bidding.
> Auction will end on Wednesday, June 15th.


Very nice Marty - it's great that you that the time to organize all of this!

Jeff


----------



## Archae

MyChipCarving said:


> *Quilt project is done, ready for auction*
> 
> I've assembled the chip carved quilt with the squares that many of you sent my way.
> 
> My apologies to those of you who don't see your square in the quilt. I tried my best to get as many as possible in the space and finally had to leave some out. So sorry.
> 
> Now, please go to Ebay (http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190542019969) where I've posted this quilt on the auction block with all funds received going to the My Chip Carving Foundation, to help those who want to learn to chip carve who are unable to afford the basic supplies. I hope many of your will bid and spread the word to others you know who may be interested in bidding.
> Auction will end on Wednesday, June 15th.


I haven't yet mastered chip carving, but I have done a bit of quilting. This is a fantastic interpretation of the art of quilting. And a very fine example of the art and craft of chip carving.


----------



## DinoWalk

MyChipCarving said:


> *Quilt project is done, ready for auction*
> 
> I've assembled the chip carved quilt with the squares that many of you sent my way.
> 
> My apologies to those of you who don't see your square in the quilt. I tried my best to get as many as possible in the space and finally had to leave some out. So sorry.
> 
> Now, please go to Ebay (http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190542019969) where I've posted this quilt on the auction block with all funds received going to the My Chip Carving Foundation, to help those who want to learn to chip carve who are unable to afford the basic supplies. I hope many of your will bid and spread the word to others you know who may be interested in bidding.
> Auction will end on Wednesday, June 15th.


pretty cool, it's a nice idea!


----------



## Kentuk55

MyChipCarving said:


> *Quilt project is done, ready for auction*
> 
> I've assembled the chip carved quilt with the squares that many of you sent my way.
> 
> My apologies to those of you who don't see your square in the quilt. I tried my best to get as many as possible in the space and finally had to leave some out. So sorry.
> 
> Now, please go to Ebay (http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190542019969) where I've posted this quilt on the auction block with all funds received going to the My Chip Carving Foundation, to help those who want to learn to chip carve who are unable to afford the basic supplies. I hope many of your will bid and spread the word to others you know who may be interested in bidding.
> Auction will end on Wednesday, June 15th.


very awesome. I like the way you've displayed them. very nice


----------



## MsDebbieP

MyChipCarving said:


> *Quilt project is done, ready for auction*
> 
> I've assembled the chip carved quilt with the squares that many of you sent my way.
> 
> My apologies to those of you who don't see your square in the quilt. I tried my best to get as many as possible in the space and finally had to leave some out. So sorry.
> 
> Now, please go to Ebay (http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190542019969) where I've posted this quilt on the auction block with all funds received going to the My Chip Carving Foundation, to help those who want to learn to chip carve who are unable to afford the basic supplies. I hope many of your will bid and spread the word to others you know who may be interested in bidding.
> Auction will end on Wednesday, June 15th.


that is So awesome. 
Everyone did a fantastic job.

Good luck on the fundraising.


----------



## Maveric777

MyChipCarving said:


> *Quilt project is done, ready for auction*
> 
> I've assembled the chip carved quilt with the squares that many of you sent my way.
> 
> My apologies to those of you who don't see your square in the quilt. I tried my best to get as many as possible in the space and finally had to leave some out. So sorry.
> 
> Now, please go to Ebay (http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190542019969) where I've posted this quilt on the auction block with all funds received going to the My Chip Carving Foundation, to help those who want to learn to chip carve who are unable to afford the basic supplies. I hope many of your will bid and spread the word to others you know who may be interested in bidding.
> Auction will end on Wednesday, June 15th.


Now that rocks!


----------



## Chipaway

MyChipCarving said:


> *Quilt project is done, ready for auction*
> 
> I've assembled the chip carved quilt with the squares that many of you sent my way.
> 
> My apologies to those of you who don't see your square in the quilt. I tried my best to get as many as possible in the space and finally had to leave some out. So sorry.
> 
> Now, please go to Ebay (http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190542019969) where I've posted this quilt on the auction block with all funds received going to the My Chip Carving Foundation, to help those who want to learn to chip carve who are unable to afford the basic supplies. I hope many of your will bid and spread the word to others you know who may be interested in bidding.
> Auction will end on Wednesday, June 15th.


Looks good Marty. I like the multi-level arrangement you used for the quilt. Hope you raise a bunch of bucks for your foundation. Thanks again. The class was a pleasure.


----------



## stefang

MyChipCarving said:


> *Quilt project is done, ready for auction*
> 
> I've assembled the chip carved quilt with the squares that many of you sent my way.
> 
> My apologies to those of you who don't see your square in the quilt. I tried my best to get as many as possible in the space and finally had to leave some out. So sorry.
> 
> Now, please go to Ebay (http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190542019969) where I've posted this quilt on the auction block with all funds received going to the My Chip Carving Foundation, to help those who want to learn to chip carve who are unable to afford the basic supplies. I hope many of your will bid and spread the word to others you know who may be interested in bidding.
> Auction will end on Wednesday, June 15th.


I have to say Marty that I'm really impressed with the quality and variation of work on that quilt. They must have had a really good teacher! Well done one and all!


----------



## helluvawreck

MyChipCarving said:


> *Quilt project is done, ready for auction*
> 
> I've assembled the chip carved quilt with the squares that many of you sent my way.
> 
> My apologies to those of you who don't see your square in the quilt. I tried my best to get as many as possible in the space and finally had to leave some out. So sorry.
> 
> Now, please go to Ebay (http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190542019969) where I've posted this quilt on the auction block with all funds received going to the My Chip Carving Foundation, to help those who want to learn to chip carve who are unable to afford the basic supplies. I hope many of your will bid and spread the word to others you know who may be interested in bidding.
> Auction will end on Wednesday, June 15th.


*Marty*, that looks great. You did that just right and it looks so good.


----------



## rich2008

MyChipCarving said:


> *Quilt project is done, ready for auction*
> 
> I've assembled the chip carved quilt with the squares that many of you sent my way.
> 
> My apologies to those of you who don't see your square in the quilt. I tried my best to get as many as possible in the space and finally had to leave some out. So sorry.
> 
> Now, please go to Ebay (http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190542019969) where I've posted this quilt on the auction block with all funds received going to the My Chip Carving Foundation, to help those who want to learn to chip carve who are unable to afford the basic supplies. I hope many of your will bid and spread the word to others you know who may be interested in bidding.
> Auction will end on Wednesday, June 15th.


The quilt looks good Marty! Nice assembly on the frame which really adds shadow to the carvings. Someone will be the proud owner, and the money raised for the Foundation will help get some new chip carvers out there interested and on their way to making chips.

Rich


----------

